# Today in the Spider Room?



## Dovey

So what notable thing happened in your spider room today? Here's what's notable in mine. I'm a little spooked out. Spiders are so intuitive somehow. They just seem to know things sometimes.

Today is the first day that we may have 100 degree temperatures here in Phoenix. It's been really warm for about 2 weeks, so we've had the air conditioner on and the door is closed. As far as my spiders know, it's a normal april with temperature in the low-to-mid 70s. I go to check on the spiders this morning, and my beautiful male New River Rust Rump chalcodes has gone to Spider Jesus. Today. First real summer temperature day.

And who knew, because we're like 20 degrees above the average temperature right now, but the air conditioner is on. He lasts until today of all days. I find this very weird, but you know what? It's truly summer when the boys of LAST Summer are finally ready to give it up to a new generation and finally  give up the ghost. Mind how you go, sexy pants. I just hope I get a sac with your genes in it, you good-looking son of a gun. 

BUT... I did get the most adorable little A. Metallica sling from Beau, a guy I met on Craigslist, and his adorable son--both of whom will be at the Predators event in Mesa this weekend along with several of us Arachnoboarders. They're good people. I know this because my bearded dragon told me so. He's a real dowsing stick for people of character. He just knows who's worth knowing.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

My other human and I had a major rehouse, new enclosure is a two bedroom house so I can _have _a spider room 

The official name for the spider room is The Chamber of Understanding, the noteworthy thing that happened was putting book cases in there. I'm crazy excited to set it up, then I can *finally *get some more T's  I'm gettin' the shakes, I need those sweet T's!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1 | Funny 7 | Love 7 | Award 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Mirandarachnid said:


> My other human and I had a major rehouse, new enclosure is a two bedroom house so I can _have _a spider room
> 
> The official name for the spider room is The Chamber of Understanding, the noteworthy thing that happened was putting book cases in there. I'm crazy excited to set it up, then I can *finally *get some more T's  I'm gettin' the shakes, I need those sweet T's!


Loved the name, 'The Chamber of Understanding' 

18 years ago I knowed a man (probably now he would be in his 70) that was nicknamed 'Bat-Man' (not because he was a fan of the DC Comics hero, but because he was an amateur drummer and here in Italy the drum is called batteria, so that's why 'Bat') and since he was also a (quite interesting) amateur painter, he created a wood little house nearby the Po river where he loved to paint and called that wood house 'La capanna della tecnica del buio' which means 'Dark technique hut', ah ah ah he was funny as hell... I loved to 'collect' those people

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Chris LXXIX said:


> Loved the name, 'The Chamber of Understanding'
> 
> 18 years ago I knowed a man (probably now he would be in his 70) that was nicknamed 'Bat-Man' (not because he was a fan of the DC Comics hero, but because he was an amateur drummer and here in Italy the drum is called batteria, so that's why 'Bat') and since he was also a (quite interesting) amateur painter, he created a wood little house nearby the Po river where he loved to paint and called that wood house 'La capanna della tecnica del buio' which means 'Dark technique hut', ah ah ah he was funny as hell... I loved to 'collect' those people


Nice! The house is Kettu Keep, or simply, The Keep. The apartment we moved out of was The Tower.

I really wish people named their houses more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Mirandarachnid said:


> I really wish people named their houses more.


I 100% agree! 

When I've visited here in Lombardy the 'Vittoriale degli Italiani' (basically Gabriele D'Annunzio house-museum) I loved the 'Schifamondo' (means 'Worldsucks') room-terrace

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Mirandarachnid said:


> I really wish people named their houses more.


In their hearts, they do. The question is do they listen to their hearts? And the translations can get a little tricky, also. I'm living in my parent's house at present. We are a fairly happy extended family going through a period of great personal growth and economic upheaval. This house could be called Sunset House, but it would more accurately be called "house where the view saved my parent's marriage."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Today in the spider room I've got a little jumper living in my Stanwellia grisea enclosure. He can get out of the enclosure easy but he's decided to live dangerously and eat the endless fungus gnats who've set up shop in there. Little butt tried to walk over the grisea's carapace but was flicked off, hope he does his job and controls the gnats because these damn things are driving me insane

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## FrDoc

Dovey said:


> So what notable thing happened in your spider room today? Here's what's notable in mine. I'm a little spooked out. Spiders are so intuitive somehow. They just seem to know things sometimes.
> 
> Today is the first day that we may have 100 degree temperatures here in Phoenix. It's been really warm for about 2 weeks, so we've had the air conditioner on and the door is closed. As far as my spiders know, it's a normal april with temperature in the low-to-mid 70s. I go to check on the spiders this morning, and my beautiful male New River Rust Rump chalcodes has gone to Spider Jesus. Today. First real summer temperature day.
> 
> And who knew, because we're like 20 degrees above the average temperature right now, but the air conditioner is on. He lasts until today of all days. I find this very weird, but you know what? It's truly summer when the boys of LAST Summer are finally ready to give it up to a new generation and finally  give up the ghost. Mind how you go, sexy pants. I just hope I get a sac with your genes in it, you good-looking son of a gun.


“Spider Jesus”?  T-sus?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Award 2


----------



## WoofSpider

I live in a studio apartment. My "spider room" is my only room.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

WoofSpider said:


> I live in a studio apartment. My "spider room" is my only room.


Yeah, I sleep in my bedro, er, "spider room."

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Dovey said:


> So what notable thing happened in your spider room today? Here's what's notable in mine. I'm a little spooked out. Spiders are so intuitive somehow. They just seem to know things sometimes.
> 
> Today is the first day that we may have 100 degree temperatures here in Phoenix. It's been really warm for about 2 weeks, so we've had the air conditioner on and the door is closed. As far as my spiders know, it's a normal april with temperature in the low-to-mid 70s. I go to check on the spiders this morning, and my beautiful male New River Rust Rump chalcodes has gone to Spider Jesus. Today. First real summer temperature day.
> 
> And who knew, because we're like 20 degrees above the average temperature right now, but the air conditioner is on. He lasts until today of all days. I find this very weird, but you know what? It's truly summer when the boys of LAST Summer are finally ready to give it up to a new generation and finally  give up the ghost. Mind how you go, sexy pants. I just hope I get a sac with your genes in it, you good-looking son of a gun.


okay ive been talking about this alot (mostly because im salty) but i have been looking for a p audix for about 2 years now and i have seen 3 in that time span and i was ecstatic when i saw one and then caught it well imagine my face when after i put some fruit flies in its enclosure and i opened up the sealed  tight critter keeper it was housed in to see... nothing... it escaped...



Dovey said:


> Spider Jesus


 you mean https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC178kThBUvGNps5cabRP_2Q

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MSRT

When your computer desk doubles as your spider feeding desk, sometimes complications arise, like me yesterday forgetting the B vagans molt I left by my keyboard and absentmindedly rubbing it between my fingers while reading an article. My pointer finger was itchy for the rest of the day...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Dovey

MSRT said:


> When your computer desk doubles as your spider feeding desk, sometimes complications arise, like me yesterday forgetting the B vagans molt I left by my keyboard and absentmindedly rubbing it between my fingers while reading an article. My pointer finger was itchy for the rest of the day...


OMG, been there done that bought the cortisone!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88

I've been moving things around to make room for new adds that will be coming fairly soon. That is all that is happening in the tarantula room today. Tomorrow buying new enclosures to put in the cleared spaces. Sunday I will be setting them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Oooo! Oooo! Got a box of spiders at FedEx today! Can't wait to get home to the spider room with a bed in it and start getting these guys housed! RED LETTER DAY: Four kinds of Phormictopus alone! I'm so excited I could absolutely pee in my shoes!  <---(each smiley represents a different spider in the order)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Lekage

Watching my daughter use my feeder tweezers to pinch her chin in thought (that had just squished some mealworm heads) , as we discuss her math. Then telling her about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 12 | Award 1


----------



## Dovey

Lekage said:


> Watching my daughter use my feeder tweezers to pinch her chin in thought (that had just squished some mealworm heads) , as we discuss her math. Then telling her about it.


You are a TERRIBLE person. You know she'll be the one picking out your rest home, right? No in-room hottub for you, my friend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Tia B

Dovey said:


> Oooo! Oooo! Got a box of spiders at FedEx today! Can't wait to get home to the spider room with a bed in it and start getting these guys housed! RED LETTER DAY: Four kinds of Phormictopus alone! I'm so excited I could absolutely pee in my shoes!  <---(each smiley represents a different spider in the order)


What'd you get, what'd you get!?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## scott99

Dovey said:


> Spider Jesus.


I feel like that memeable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Dovey said:


> <---(each smiley represents a different spider in the order)


Please explain to me the _Theraphosidae _related to the 'Cold' Smilies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dave Jay

I fed my small Phlogius crassipes slings, played the usual "I'm gonna jump out and go for a few laps before dinner" game. Young Geoffrey likes to work up an appetite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Moakmeister said:


> Get yoself a Lampropelma violaceopes


 good thought. I've got a couple of lividum coming as part of a swap for a bunch of males. They are breaking the ice, as I have zero Asian terrestrials in the collection at present. If history and experience hold true, the melting of this particular glacier is likely to become a torrent in short order. Don't know what my bias has been against them....



Tia B said:


> What'd you get, what'd you get!?


  BEST ORDER EVER, AMEN: 4 Phormies, 2 bucket list arboreals, two adorable dwarfs, and an iron in the fire for my avatar: P. Sp. "Full Green", P. Sp. "Gold Carapace," P. Atrichromatus, P. Cancerides, P. Metallica, E. cyanognathus, a free C. Perezmilesi, and the wee-est wee little A. cf purpurea you have ever seen...what a cutie-patootie! Along with six actual old fashioned raffle tickets for the T. seledonia giveaway later this month. How fun! 

I love Palp Friction. They are so esoteric in some respects and so Mom and Pop in others. I lectured Garred about packing his spiders in brown paper towels instead of white, which keeps me from being able to backlight them and make sure they're safe and well without opening the vial when I pick them up in the car. He responded immediately saying he would, and I could tell he was trying really hard not to use the term "yes ma'am!"



scott99 said:


> I feel like that memeable


Would Hagrid be John the Baptist?


Chris LXXIX said:


> Please explain to me the _Theraphosidae _related to the 'Cold' Smilies


 Blue Fang, of course, you silly boy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dovey

Mirandarachnid said:


> The official name for the spider room is The Chamber of Understanding, the noteworthy thing that happened was putting book cases in there. I'm crazy excited


So how is the Chamber of Understanding coming? I'm crazy excited to hear if you've gotten your cages in the shelves and your spiders in the cages.

I could use some upbeat news. I just came back in the house after going out to dispatch my first injured desert blond of the year. Had to pull her out of the dog's mouth. Rescuing is really an up-and-down thing. Often they're perfectly fine. Sometimes they're not. This was a euthanasia situation.

My mother actually named my spider room. She calls it "your hide." Some of us are just introverted, okay?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Greasylake

My dad is currently trying to convince my mom to let us place an order of slings for my birthday. Progress is slow, but we still have a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Go Dad! Rah Rah Rah!

Hey, where are you in Texas BTW?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

Dovey said:


> Go Dad! Rah Rah Rah!
> 
> Hey, where are you in Texas BTW?


Just outside of Houston. I go all over the city though for work, fun and family.


----------



## Dovey

There's some great spiders in East Texas!

You might make that argument with Mom or let your dad do it. If left to your own devices to develop a collection, it's going to be way more toxic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greasylake

Dovey said:


> There's some great spiders in East Texas!


I've got family on the U.S. side of the border and I've caught a few Ts down there. I think they're aphonopelma hentzi. I was either 5 or 6 when I caught them and I ended up drying them and framing them. My mom wouldn't let me keep them alive even though I really wanted to. I'm also planning an excursion to the Davis Mountains this summer to go looking for S. Heros, my mom does not approve of that either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey

Oh, Davis Mountains Are marvelous, whether you are buggy or not. Be sure and stop at Balmorhea State Park on your way to the mountains. It's this amazing hand-dug spring-fed 12 to 20 ft deep pool that people can swim in and that wild fish live in and that people get certified to scuba dive in. It's just refreshing and wonderful! 78 degrees year-round in the water.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vanessa

This is what happened in the spider/living room yesterday!  












Avicularia avicularia Egg Sac #2



__ Vanessa
__ Apr 12, 2018
__ 1
__
adult
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
egg
egg sac
eggsac
female




						Currently on day 1.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dovey

VanessaS said:


> This is what happened in the spider/living room yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avicularia avicularia Egg Sac #2
> 
> 
> 
> __ Vanessa
> __ Apr 12, 2018
> __ 1
> __
> adult
> avicularia
> avicularia avicularia
> egg
> egg sac
> eggsac
> female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on day 1.


Beauty!


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> So how is the Chamber of Understanding coming? I'm crazy excited to hear if you've gotten your cages in the shelves and your spiders in the cages.
> 
> I could use some upbeat news. I just came back in the house after going out to dispatch my first injured desert blond of the year. Had to pull her out of the dog's mouth. Rescuing is really an up-and-down thing. Often they're perfectly fine. Sometimes they're not. This was a euthanasia situation.
> 
> My mother actually named my spider room. She calls it "your hide." Some of us are just introverted, okay?!


I'm so sorry to hear about that 

The Chamber is coming along! We've got all the furniture in there, and we're getting the books (non-fiction) loaded up and organized. I'll probably bring the spiders in after everything else has found it's place, if only to minimize the risk of one being knocked over in the shuffle.

The spiders are all still in their enclosures (in my bedroom, it might be an adjustment for me to get used to not seeing them as soon as I wake up ) ,the new place was only about a ten minute drive from the old house, and nobody had any crazy tunnels going on at the moment so I was able to bring them in their enclosures. Most of them are actually due for rehouses, I imagine that'll probably happen next weekend (which for me is Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday). And by that point I bet we'll have them in the Chamber. I'll definitely post some pictures once it's set up!

I love your moms name for your spider room, btw. That's adorable 

EDIT: Balmorhea for the win.

EDITEDIT: I felt the big ol' turtles swimming around there deserved a mention. And little schools of fish that swarm around you. I caught a coach-whip (snake, a little hillbilly boy told me the name of it when I was taking it back to show my parents. "You got yerself a coach-whip! That's a good'n!"). It's a magical place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

It's the least likely State Park in the world, and my absolute favorite in the United States.

Was your Coachwhip a pink 'un, a red-n-black 'un, or a brown 'un?


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> It's the least likely State Park in the world, and my absolute favorite in the United States.
> 
> Was your Coachwhip a pink 'un, a red-n-black 'un, or a brown 'un?


Took me some digging, but this is the snake in question. (My mom said she couldn't see the snake against the camo so I threw on a black T)

EDIT to add: I was with my friend when we caught the snake, and I didn't want to just walk into the room with a snake and no warning, so I told my friend to give my family a heads up before I walked in. Her words were, "Hey, Miranda has something to show you but she doesn't want you to freak out."  I think my parents were relieved when it was just a snake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dovey

Our little hillbilly was incorrect. I believe what you got there is your basic fabulous bull snake--or gopher snake, hard to tell in the photo. Was it a little hissy and spitty at first or was it a sweetie pie from the get-go? Did it stand its ground or Bolt? And how fast was it?

Regardless, what a gorgeous creature! And don't you have the best smile on the planet!

Coachwhips (Masticophis flagellum) get their name because they look like, well, a Coachwhip. They look like braided leather and are usually red, pink, or sort of leather brown. Here's a Wikipedia photo free for common use:



We get the pink 'uns out here in Arizona. They're just gorgeous. And they are truly pink snakes. I'd love to have a lipstick the color of these guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> Our little hillbilly was incorrect. I believe what you got there is your basic fabulous bull snake--or gopher snake, hard to tell in the photo. Was it a little hissy and spitty at first or was it a sweetie pie from the get-go? Did it stand its ground or Bolt? And how fast was it?
> 
> Regardless, what a gorgeous creature! And don't you have the best smile on the planet!


Aww, thank you!

That doesn't surprise me somehow 

It was a sweetie from the get-go, it bolted. It was pretty quick, but I'm not very familiar with snakes, so I don't have much reference for what is considered "fast" in the snake world.

That snake is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey

Well I was suspicious right off. If it had been a Coachwhip, you wouldn't have caught it. They don't call them Red Racers for nothing. Also, if they think you're about to catch them, they'll turn around and fly at your face with their mouths open. They don't actually bite, but they'll scare the pee right into your boots when they do that.

I'm betting you've got a gopher snake there. Bull snakes are stockier and can be pretty hissy and puffy at you, but gopher snakes are more likely to flee and less likely to bite. Whichever, it's a beautiful thing. And what a wonderful place for it to live. I bet there are gophers and ratties galore around all that water. I think cienegas are some of the most rarefied environments on the planet. Beautiful and amazing arachnids in that area, too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tia B

Dovey said:


> Well I was suspicious right off. If it had been a Coachwhip, you wouldn't have caught it. They don't call them Red Racers for nothing. Also, if they think you're about to catch them, they'll turn around and fly at your face with their mouths open. They don't actually bite, but they'll scare the pee right into your boots when they do that.
> 
> I'm betting you've got a gopher snake there. Bull snakes are stockier and can be pretty hissy and puffy at you, but gopher snakes are more likely to flee and less likely to bite. Whichever, it's a beautiful thing. And what a wonderful place for it to live. I bet there are gophers and ratties galore around all that water. I think cienegas are some of the most rarefied environments on the planet. Beautiful and amazing arachnids in that area, too!


Looks like my lovely rescue gopher. They're sweet snakes. Mine let me cut it out of wire without so much as a fuss. Unfortunately, he'd managed to slice his stomach up struggling before I found him and made himself unreleasable. He's still kicking, though. The most he ever does is hiss at me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## CWilson1351

My A. geroldi molted which is a big deal for me. I lost the other one I had to a bad molt so every successful molt with the species is great for me. Plus I get to rehouse "her" and examine the exuvia this weekend, obviously I'm hoping for a female.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

When I went hiking over spring break at the double lakes campsite we saw a black and blue garter snake sitting on the trail. It was a pretty long one too, at least two, maybe three feet. The little guy was sitting with his body stretched out over the path and his head under a tiny little leaf, like he was wearing a hat. We stepped a little too close and it stuck the first 3 inches of its body in the air, stuck its tongue straight out and slithered away exactly like that. I thought it was hilarious, I've never seen a snake stick its tongue out at me like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

CWilson1351 said:


> My A. geroldi molted which is a big deal for me. I lost the other one I had to a bad molt so every successful molt with the species is great for me. Plus I get to rehouse "her" and examine the exuvia this weekend, obviously I'm hoping for a female.


How big is your giroldi? I lost one at a fairly small size to a bad molt. I will cross fingers and toes and chant the secret female chant tonight for it to be a girl!

Y'all want to know the secret girly chant? 

It works every time. Until recently I was 8 for 10 male. Recently, I've been 5 for 5 female. It's all about Betty White. But you've got to believe! You've got to go to the window. You've got to go to the wall. You've got to let sweat...well, let it go where it will. That's mysticism for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> How big is your giroldi? I lost one at a fairly small size to a bad molt. I will cross fingers and toes and chant the secret female chant tonight for it to be a girl!
> 
> Y'all want to know the secret girly chant?
> 
> It works every time. Until recently I was 8 for 10 male. Recently, I've been 5 for 5 female. It's all about Betty White. But you've got to believe! You've got to go to the window. You've got to go to the wall. You've got to let sweat...well, let it go where it will. That's mysticism for you.


This reminds me of the first day in acting class 

I like you.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Dovey said:


> How big is your giroldi? I lost one at a fairly small size to a bad molt. I will cross fingers and toes and chant the secret female chant tonight for it to be a girl!
> 
> Y'all want to know the secret girly chant?
> 
> It works every time. Until recently I was 8 for 10 male. Recently, I've been 5 for 5 female. It's all about Betty White. But you've got to believe! You've got to go to the window. You've got to go to the wall. You've got to let sweat...well, let it go where it will. That's mysticism for you.


This makes 5i for "her" I lost the other from 2-3i


----------



## Dovey

Mirandarachnid said:


> This reminds me of the first day in acting class
> 
> I like you.


I teach theater, including professional audition prep all the way down to acting for non-majors and further down to actors new and pre-professional aged as young as 5. Of course it feels like acting class!

And I'm glad to hear it, because I like you too! A lot.

Woo hoo! The day started so early here in "the Hide," my spider room with a bed in it. So exhausted after yesterday's conference and taking care of animals that I fell into only a semi-sleep state with lots of waking and falling back asleep. At some point, I felt a tiny little spider tippy-toeing across my cheeks nose and eyelid.

I was suddenly wide awake but had the good sense to keep my eye closed so the little thing didn't go flying up into my hairline. I reached over in the dark and found my cell phone, turned on the screen light, and the little devil jumped right over onto the screen where it was warm. I took one look and screamed in my head "holy shite, Neoholothele incei!" I had purchased a tiny little  incei sling for $15 at the Predators conference, and there it was, tapdancing on the loose, right on my phone screen in a dark room at 3 a.m.!

Of course, by the time I managed to gently slide out of bed, step on a piece of sharp sea glass with bare feet, curse a little while, get the light on, find my glasses, realize they were my reading glasses, and find my other glasses, the little spider was long gone. I was none-too-pleased, count on it.

Then I thought, "come on Gloria, you've gotten OCD about securing spiders since the OBT incident with the closet. You didn't let that spider out. And it certainly didn't let itself out." Then I couldn't find the right vial. Then I found the vial, and the little thing looked up at me like "what in the world are you doing? What kind of time do you call this! Go back to bed, you lunatic."

So I did. Sheesh, what a night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

Got a good look at my Fimbriatus sling for the first time after its molt. Looking incredibly leggy compared to my female so I think I've got a male on my hands to go with my female. Did someone say future breeding project? Why yes they did it, and it was I.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Greasylake said:


> Got a good look at my Fimbriatus sling for the first time after its molt. Looking incredibly leggy compared to my female so I think I've got a male on my hands to go with my female. Did someone say future breeding project? Why yes they did it, and it was I.
> View attachment 272604


I've been looking at threat poses so when I flipped over to this photo, I was like is that a little threat pose? Well, it could be!


----------



## Greasylake

Dovey said:


> I've been looking at threat poses so when I flipped over to this photo, I was like is that a little threat pose? Well, it could be!


Nah he was just holding on to his webbing as he stared at the cricket waiting for something to move.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

some crickets escaped a while ago and now im finding crickets EVERYWHERE like in my room (my spider room), my bathroom, my moms room, and my moms bathroom. my mom makes me pick them up so i have to drop everything im doing to pick one up.  we have a feeling there nesting somewhere but we dont know where. part of me wants to feed my spiders some then take the carcasses and put them on toothpicks and stick them in the carpet with a sign that says "crickets are not welcome"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## draconisj4

So much spider yoga going on today, lol.Tiny the Lp is draped gracefully over his hide and Mr. Bitey the P. cancerides is kind of on his side leaning up against his hide. Both are in the "Pretending to be a Pokie" stance. Iris the I. hirsutum who should be in a pokie stance is sprawled out on her web like an umbrella. Blue the GBB is bent at close to a right angle with it's abdomen and back 2 legs straight up on the side of the enclosure. So cute, makes me smile

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

draconisj4 said:


> So much spider yoga going on today, lol.Tiny the Lp is draped gracefully over his hide and Mr. Bitey the P. cancerides is kind of on his side leaning up against his hide. Both are in the "Pretending to be a Pokie" stance. Iris the I. hirsutum who should be in a pokie stance is sprawled out on her web like an umbrella. Blue the GBB is bent at close to a right angle with it's abdomen and back 2 legs straight up on the side of the enclosure. So cute, makes me smile


Downward-facing dog is a favorite around here today...I've been working with thrixopelma!  (Ye olde butt-waggle, don't 'cha know.)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dovey

Today in the spider room, my pet rat Camellia butt-dialed my mother and when she answered the phone, hung up on her. Twice. She has lost her phone privileges for the foreseeable future.

Also, how many years do you have to be in this fancy before you stop panicking and your heart stops jumping into your throat every time you open a bin and find a spider in flagrante on its back? I always always always think they are dying or dead for at least a few seconds, and they are always always always lying on a molting mat. I guess it's just one of those things you get used to. 

So yes, as we speak, one of  the chalcodes juveniles I rescued out of my dad's shoe closet is finally shedding. This is Chalcodes juvenile A. He / she is very pretty, and I can't wait to get a sex confirmation. I think if there's any eating of molts, I will lose my dadgum mind. I have three juveniles, and the two that molted last week both ate their sheds. I may work up a tarantula on toast recipe if this one does it too. These guys shed about once a millennium, and I don't know if I have it in me to wait at least another year. 

Don't know if I mentioned it, but I am, strictly speaking, between gigs right now. Working on some health issues rather than jumping back in and finding a new job. What that means is today I schlepped off all other duties and spent virtually the entire day rehousing slings and juveniles and adults. I think I must have moved 20 spiders today. And the big quickies are still in front of me. It has been a relaxing joy, except the 57 kajillion times I dropped my tongs and they landed under my bad knee, which meant a big ouch in order to reach down and get them. I can live with it. What a luxury today was!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mirandarachnid

My other is becoming more and more interested in the spiders. If he sees me snufflin' around in the feeders he gets excited. "Is it snack time?! I wanna help with snack time!"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

Dovey said:


> It has been a relaxing joy, except the 57 kajillion times I dropped my tongs and they landed under my bad knee, which meant a big ouch in order to reach down and get them.


What a coincidence, I took 2 weeks off work because of my knee. I have a very physical job and bits and pieces of me have broken down over the years but my knees have always been good. Not any more...evidently I'm close to a knee replacement all of a sudden. Anyway I have new T's coming Thursday and several of my others need rehoused and here I am trying to figure out how I'm going to do the transfers because I can't get down on the floor so the bathtub is out of the question.


----------



## Thekla

They are sooooo mean!  

My little B. vagans juvie moulted last night for the second time in my care. (S)he is definitely big enough to sex... if only I could get to the moult. But like the last time (s)he just shoved the moult right to the little window she made (which is furthest away from the entrance as spiderly possible), as if to say: "Guess what? You'll never get it! "




I swear (s)he only burrowed that far and made that window just to mock me every time (s)he moults.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## draconisj4

Thekla said:


> They are sooooo mean!
> 
> My little B. vagans juvie moulted last night for the second time in my care. (S)he is definitely big enough to sex... if only I could get to the moult. But like the last time (s)he just shoved the moult right to the little window she made (which is furthest away from the entrance as spiderly possible), as if to say: "Guess what? You'll never get it! "
> 
> View attachment 272783
> 
> 
> I swear (s)he only burrowed that far and made that window just to mock me every time (s)he moults.


Must be related to mine, it does the exact same thing...right in the window, lol.  Somewhere in that burrow are 2 other molt, I'be never been able to get one out.

Not good news in the spider room today, when I checked the spiders before work I saw that my little X. immanis had flipped. I don't know when because it's little window faces the wall and the last time I checked on it was 3 days ago. 12 hours later it's still on it's back motionless and it doesn't look right to me, I don't even know how to describe it but definitely not right. I'm going to leave it til morning because it's deep in it's burrow and if it is ok I don't want to disturb it, but I'm not holding out much hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinned

Hoping here she surprises you.


----------



## draconisj4

Sinned said:


> Hoping here she surprises you.


I really don't think so, it didn't have the mouth of the burrow sealed so I gently scooped away a little substrate so I could get a look from the other side and it looks like the chelicerae are out but nothing else is and there is no movement whatsoever, and the abdomen looks wrong from the window side. For all I know it could have flipped a couple of days ago, but still there would be nothing I could do if almost the entire spider was stuck.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Sinned

draconisj4 said:


> For all I know it could have flipped a couple of days ago, but still there would be nothing I could do if almost the entire spider was stuck.


Sorry to read/hear that, but I agree with you.  I know the "big-ones" can take ages to molt, doesn't seem that is case here. 

Also doesn't seem like you could of helped in anyway, not if she/he got stuck that soon and that deep in her burrow.


----------



## draconisj4

Sinned said:


> I know the "big-ones" can take ages to molt, doesn't seem that is case here.


No, little guy is only about 4 cm, I'm almost positive the process started before this morning. I didn't like to move it's enclosure to check on it too often because it stressed it out. I guess I should have just covered the window with a piece of black paper like I do with my M. robustum so I can check on it without disturbing it, at least I'd know when it started.



draconisj4 said:


> Not good news in the spider room today, when I checked the spiders before work I saw that my little X. immanis had flipped. I don't know when because it's little window faces the wall and the last time I checked on it was 3 days ago. 12 hours later it's still on it's back motionless and it doesn't look right to me, I don't even know how to describe it but definitely not right. I'm going to leave it til morning because it's deep in it's burrow and if it is ok I don't want to disturb it, but I'm not holding out much hope


The little one has passed, my first loss to a bad molt. All I can do is chalk it up to nature and know that it had a good life for the time I had it, be grateful for the 4 successful molts this past week and carry on. RIP little one.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## RonnyT

draconisj4 said:


> The little one has passed, my first loss to a bad molt. All I can do is chalk it up to nature and know that it had a good life for the time I had it, be grateful for the 4 successful molts this past week and carry on. RIP little one.


Sorry for your loss, there wasn't much you could do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dovey

Two things of note happened in the spider room today, one very bad and one "once in a lifetime" off-the-charts phenomenal:

1. My father, who has no idea about these things and fearing that it might have venom that would do serious damage to a fox terrier, took a massive adult Scolopendra heros (9") away from one of our dogs and killed it. I tried to get him to understand how valuable a predator these are and that they would not do any lasting damage to our dog. She would leave the situation sadder but wiser, certainly, about the foolishess of assaulting invertebrates. I could see he thought I had just lost my mind, so I said "Dad, the next time you think about killing one of these guys, just pull $100 bill out of your pocket and light it on fire. These are valuable financially! I've never seen a wild caught S. heros in all its glory for less than $80 wholesale!"  I think he gets it now. He told me where I should go to flip rocks to make sure there are no others that could fall prey too our beloved but utterly wicked killer fox terriers.

2. I won a Typhochlaena seladonia today.  Let me repeat that, because that's a sentence you want to type more than once in your life:  I won a Typhochlaena seladonia today. Told you I would! I haven't won a single thing since a second grade spelling bee; my boarding school recently closed, shutting down my job and throwing me out of my housing; and my health has been fairly crappy for months now. Things have not been great since the year began, and it  just felt like time for the winds to change direction. I hope this is a firm indicator that they have.

Thank you so much to the good people at Palp Friction for the lovely big order of slings they recently sent me and for developing the give-away. I have asked them to hold on to my sling until it is past the delicate phase so I have some hope of actually getting a good night's sleep in the interim!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 6 | Award 1


----------



## lvc

My B.emilia has been digging like a champ over the past couple of days and when I checked on her excavation progress today, I saw that she created a second entry to her burrow. The only thing that has me worried a little is, that the new entrance is directly beneath a plastic plant. That plant has "fake/plastic rock bottom" (sorry don´t really know how to describe it exactly) and it´s not massively heavy, but I think  that in case of it becoming loose (due to further diggin) and dropping it could potentially hurt my girl. Currently thinking about removing the plant, cut of that "plasticrock bottom thingy" and add it back in. Does anybody have similar experiences of a T burrowing under some decorations?
Anyway: Added the pictures of my girl´s excavation progress. Pretty neat tunnel in my opinion

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

lvc said:


> My B.emilia has been digging like a champ over the past couple of days and when I checked on her excavation progress today, I saw that she created a second entry to her burrow. The only thing that has me worried a little is, that the new entrance is directly beneath a plastic plant. That plant has "fake/plastic rock bottom" (sorry don´t really know how to describe it exactly) and it´s not massively heavy, but I think  that in case of it becoming loose (due to further diggin) and dropping it could potentially hurt my girl. Currently thinking about removing the plant, cut of that "plasticrock bottom thingy" and add it back in. Does anybody have similar experiences of a T burrowing under some decorations?
> Anyway: Added the pictures of my girl´s excavation progress. Pretty neat tunnel in my opinion


I don't think you need to worry about the plant. It would have to be a massive Rock Bottom. Keep in mind that it's Distributing the weight of itself all across the bottom of the rock base.

BTW, wonderful, wonderful series of photographs! I love watching the den develop. I can virtually hear her scuttering around in there, moving dirt up and out! Wish she were mine! Believe it or not from a woman who was just handed a free T. seladonia, but I'm jealous of your spider!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dmac

Got a nice look at my P. pulcher this morning before leaving for work. Such a great t.


And just 'cause, took a pic of my rosie, because she's cool too.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## lvc

Dovey said:


> I don't think you need to worry about the plant. It would have to be a massive Rock Bottom. Keep in mind that it's Distributing the weight of itself all across the bottom of the rock base.
> 
> BTW, wonderful, wonderful series of photographs! I love watching the den develop. I can virtually hear her scuttering around in there, moving dirt up and out! Wish she were mine! Believe it or not from a woman who was just handed a free T. seladonia, but I'm jealous of your spider!


Thanks for easing my mind on the plant "problem" 
Kept an eye out on her digging over day last 2 nights and it seems like she is done for now. Even caught her outside last night, while she was sitting on her little empire of dirt.

Free seladonia? Damn! Congrats!!  
Did you win the palp friction giveaway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

So I got my first taste of Psalmopoeus speed, I realized that the top of the cork bark was much too close to the top of my P. cambridgei enclosure. The lid is white and fits down into the enclosure. There was less than 1/2" space and the lid touches part of it and of course that's where the little guy decided to hang out. Talk about a recipe for disaster, an escape or injuring it.

This is only my second arboreal so getting him out so I could shorten the bark and then back in was a real adventure. I used a bin within a bin in the bathtub. Long story short, he got quite a tour of the 2 bins. I only jumped once just a little, lol. He's safely back in his enclosure and building a home again. I do have to say, for a spider only 1 1/2" he sure did make a lot of noise scuttling about in the bins, talk about the pitter patter of tiny feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## awiec

Had a _T.gigas_ sling die from a bad molt, it had an underground chamber so it was impossible to know what was going on. Frankly I'm surprised it made it this far as it was the "runt" of the sac that I bred last year and wasn't the best eater. Its other two siblings that I kept are doing quite well and I expect them to truck along. Of course this bare space meant I had room to buy another spider, picked up Bluetooth the_ Aphonopelma burica _sling today.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Rehouses! Spiders on shelves!













Friends



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 22, 2018
__ 4


















Gbb enclosure



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 22, 2018
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
enclosure
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula



















Gbb enclosure



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 22, 2018
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
enclosure
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula



















Gbb enclosure



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 23, 2018
__ 2
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
enclosure
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula



















Nhandu chromatus



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 22, 2018
__ 6
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
nhandu
nhandu chromatus




						Lady got a new house
					
















Nhandu chromatus



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 22, 2018
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
nhandu
nhandu chromatus




						Checking out the new digs

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## 14pokies

I added a plasma globe... It livens up the room nicely and gives me something to look at/play with during long  pairings..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

I wrapped some cardboard pieces in fabric so I'd have somewhere to the molts I'll be getting in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina

Today in the spider room - I saw my P. cambridgei AF out!! That's the first time in about a year...... one of my most reclusive spiders.

Also, the first of my 5 N. incei has molted - and hooked out. I didn't bother to sex them because, well, they are small and I am lazy, so I have no clue about the sex of the others.

Then the first of my 4 C. meridionalis molted aaaannnd... you guessed it, it hooked out . The others are younger (not from the same sac) but since this one took only about a year from hatching to MM I expect to know the sex of the others within a few months and without bothering to unwrap any molts.

That makes 5 MM to sell at the next expo (P. ornata and subfusca plus Y. diversipes and the two above).

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Dovey

dmac said:


> Got a nice look at my P. pulcher this morning before leaving for work. Such a great t.
> View attachment 273174
> 
> And just 'cause, took a pic of my rosie, because she's cool too.
> View attachment 273175


 That's a as pretty a pulcher as I've ever seen!



lvc said:


> Thanks for easing my mind on the plant "problem"
> Kept an eye out on her digging over day last 2 nights and it seems like she is done for now. Even caught her outside last night, while she was sitting on her little empire of dirt.
> 
> Free seladonia? Damn! Congrats!!
> Did you win the palp friction giveaway?


 yep, that's just what I did! I even have the old fashioned raffle tickets to prove it! 



Mirandarachnid said:


> Rehouses! Spiders on shelves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 22, 2018
> __ 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gbb enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 22, 2018
> __
> chromatopelma
> chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> cyaneopubescens
> enclosure
> gbb
> greenbottle blue tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gbb enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 22, 2018
> __
> chromatopelma
> chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> cyaneopubescens
> enclosure
> gbb
> greenbottle blue tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gbb enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 23, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> chromatopelma
> chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> cyaneopubescens
> enclosure
> gbb
> greenbottle blue tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhandu chromatus
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 22, 2018
> __ 6
> __
> brazilian red and white tarantula
> chromatus
> nhandu
> nhandu chromatus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady got a new house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhandu chromatus
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 22, 2018
> __
> brazilian red and white tarantula
> chromatus
> nhandu
> nhandu chromatus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out the new digs


 I love your shelf, and I love all that colorful foliage. Where do you get it? Some of it is very realistic-looking, yet soft and lovely. Not so much with the aquarium flat plastickiness. And who is Brer Fox there on the top shelf?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> I love your shelf, and I love all that colorful foliage. Where do you get it? Some of it is very realistic-looking, yet soft and lovely. Not so much with the aquarium flat plastickiness. And who is Brer Fox there on the top shelf?


Thank you! They're aquarium silk plants from Petco, they came in little bundles with a fake rock at the bottom to weigh them down. I was just going to put them in the way they came, but I ended up cutting off the bases and mixing up the colors. 

The fox is magical. We went to Ross for shower curtains, and found this fox. He was just sitting on a shelf, a single golden ray of true magic among lamps and toothbrush holders. He was the only item in the house that wasn't a tool or cleaning accessory for a couple weeks.

That's where the Kettu in Kettu Keep comes from. Kettu=fox in Finnish (according to google, and I have Finnish heritage, so that's the road we went down)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

After many days, many butchered super worms, and a lot of panic I finally managed to make my b albo eat after it's molt. Apparently it doesn't have an appetite for super worms and only wants flightless fruit flies. Also I knocked over my paraphidipus aurantius M enclosure and had a mini heart attack (he's okay just a bit shaken up). Oh yeah I forgot to mention I discovered my H Carolinensis is dead I don't know how long it was dead for because there pet holes but I'm just trying not to think about it because I loved her. rest in peace ishumaura



Dovey said:


> Downward-facing dog is a favorite around here today...I've been working with thrixopelma!  (Ye olde butt-waggle, don't 'cha know.)


Downward spider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lvc

After rehousing my new additions today, I chopped up some mealworms and left each sling a piece in case they were hungry after their journey. The A.geniculata didn´t need much encouragement to munch down on her´s 

Just did a quick check if any of the other slings ate their mealworm pieces. 
The meal I left in front of the H.pulchripes´ corkbark is gone.  YES! Eat and grow little one! 
Also caught my G.pulchripes drinking

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

Dovey said:


> I won a Typhochlaena seladonia today. Let me repeat that, because that's a sentence you want to type more than once in your life: I won a Typhochlaena seladonia today.


Congrats on the win Dovey! That's a lucky gem. Here's hoping it's going to bring you good luck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Not just good luck, an entire karmatic wind change! I am now officially a person who wins things, someone whom unbelievable Fortune comes to.

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking with it.

I haven't yet done a darned thing in the spider room today. Did finish setting up a nano tank for some wee little fish that came in the mail today ("fish room with a bed in it?") and looked after my outdoor koi since we hit 100° F. again today, but bugs are going to have to be later on the list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Razzledazzy

At least you've got things to do in your spider room. I've only got the one to look after so I just peek in and make sure she hasn't skedaddled somewhere and then go back to my business.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Mites... Mites are always fun am i right


----------



## Razzledazzy

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Mites... Mites are always fun am i right


God I hope not! I'm allergic too them and had no idea they could be such a common problem with T keeping. Hopefully some clean substrate and careful feeding practices can keep them at bay.


----------



## Dovey

Razzledazzy said:


> At least you've got things to do in your spider room. I've only got the one to look after so I just peek in and make sure she hasn't skedaddled somewhere and then go back to my business.


 this will change, and it will change in a hurry. Blink twice, and you'll have 30 slings to feed. I know that's what happened here. 4 months ago, I had 8 mouths to feed. Now I've got a room full!



Wolfspidurguy said:


> Mites... Mites are always fun am i right


 Springtails. I have a soil Mite allergy too, but since I started adding springtails to all of my more moist habitats, I've had virtually no problem with mites. The only way I  even know they are there is if there is a big chunk of leftover feeder insect, and they are doing me a solid by eating it. Learn to live with your enemy. It won't hurt your spiders, will actually help them if present in a reasonable number. And the springtails will out compete them as well as eating mold. Springtails are God's gift.


----------



## Razzledazzy

Dovey said:


> this will change, and it will change in a hurry. Blink twice, and you'll have 30 slings to feed. I know that's what happened here. 4 months ago, I had 8 mouths to feed. Now I've got a room full!
> 
> Springtails. I have a soil Mite allergy too, but since I started adding springtails to all of my oyster habitats, I've had virtually no problem with mites. I only even know they are there if there is a big chunk of leftover feeder insect, and they are doing me a solid by eating it. Learn to live with your enemy. It won't hurt your spiders, will actually help them in a reasonable amount. And the springtails will out compete them as well as eating mold. Springtails are God's gift.


Oyster habitats? What's that?


In other news today I saw a white speck on my chalcodes' rump today and I'm squinting suspiciously at it because she's wild caught and I'm worried it's a parasite. (That's the worry I've moved on to today as a helecopter owner.) But she seems to be acting normally? Could just be a bit of poop. I want to brush it off with a paintbrush but I don't want to spook her.


----------



## Dovey

Razzledazzy said:


> Oyster habitats? What's that?


 er, um, that's  "moister"--not really a word either, if it comes down to it, but my phone and I do not speak the same English by any means.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Razzledazzy

Gave Gwen her first feeding in the new enclosure. (She'd eaten right before I brought her home.) I only gave her one cricket, but I'm probably going to give her a second one later. I didn't want to release two into the tank in case she didn't eat them and they escaped to try and make babies. Don't quite need a cricket colony yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Another N.incei has molted and I have another mature male... 3 more to go.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Dovey

Dad gum, that's a lot of boys. Never fear, the wind will change!

Okay, it's confession time. I put that male obt's tank and the tank he's moving into both in the bathroom two and a half days ago. Warned everyone who uses that bathroom to stay clear away from his bin. 

Meanwhile, I've had one thing and the next come up and somehow seem to go to bed each night without having made this transfer. I'm not afraid of his OBTness, I just feel all jinxed since he ran off and hid in the closet. And every time I take a wee, I find my eyes scanning the bathroom for potential escape routes. It's going to take a beach towel under the door to seal it. God knows how many crevices might give him egress via the sink counter. Is that a crack under the door of the linen closet??? You get the picture. I think I'm shell-shocked. Whatever. Tonight's the night!

BTW, there is an Aphonopelma  bicoloratum advertised on Craigslist for $225, molt-sexed female. Someone I know (ahem) is interested in getting a breeding project together and needs another female. What would be a fair price for this girl, in y'alls opinion? She's about 2 1/2 in. And that's Craigslist fair, not fair fair. Always a chance she could be a he.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Razzledazzy

Dovey said:


> Dad gum, that's a lot of boys. Never fear, the wind will change!
> 
> Okay, it's confession time. I put that male obt's tank and the tank he's moving into both in the bathroom two and a half days ago. Warned everyone who uses that bathroom to stay clear away from his bin.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've had one thing and the next come up and somehow seem to go to bed each night without having made this transfer. I'm not afraid of his OBTness, I just feel all jinxed since he ran off and hid in the closet. And every time I take a wee, I find my eyes scanning the bathroom for potential escape routes. It's going to take a beach towel under the door to seal it. God knows how many crevices might give him egress via the sink counter. Is that a crack under the door of the linen closet??? You get the picture. I think I'm shell-shocked. Whatever. Tonight's the night!
> 
> BTW, there is an Aphonopelma  bicoloratum advertised on Craigslist for $225, molt-sexed female. Someone I know (ahem) is interested in getting a breeding project together and needs another female. What would be a fair price for this girl, in y'alls opinion? She's about 2 1/2 in. And that's Craigslist fair, not fair fair. Always a chance she could be a he.


I wouldn't pay that much for a Craigslist female unless the seller could provide a molt of hers as proof. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Mites... Mites are always fun am i right


Yay I found one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## lvc

My G.pulchripes put some substrate in her waterdish two days ago, so I gave it a quick clean and a refill. Next day I woke up to a very clear statement, that this waterdish will remain buried (see attached picture)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## dmac

Checked in on my new slings and decided to try a mini photo shoot of my little Brachy collection, smallest to largest.

The new emilia is the smallest. Got a long way to go.



It's a bit of a toss up right now for 2nd place, with my vagans and boehmei pretty similar in size. The boehmei however is due a molt, so it'll likely secure that spot soon.





And the top spot for Brachys goes to my hamorii. Next on the Brachy wishlist are albiceps and albopilosum.



And while I was at it, gave the first meal to my A. geniculata sling and fed my A. purpurea sling as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

I won a T. stirmi in a raffle, and had to throw an enclosure together overnight! 













Mr. Lincoln



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 30, 2018
__ 2
__
burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
stirmi
theraphosa
theraphosa stirmi



















T. stirmi enclosure



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 30, 2018
__ 2
__
burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
stirmi
theraphosa
theraphosa stirmi



















T. stirmi enclosure



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Apr 30, 2018






This one is staying on the dresser I keep all my T supplies in, besides the fact that it won't _fit_ on the shelf, I'd like to keep it separated from the rest of the collection since it's WC. I'll see if it wants a snack tonight after work 

I also got a little 1/2" B. emilia 

Mr. Manlove is trying really hard to remember all the names. He was telling a friend of ours about the emilia, and he said "That one's the mexican redleg, right?" I told him there are several different tarantulas that have that common name, we have a Brachypelma emilia. Later that night he said something about our "Lasiodora emilia" He's trying

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Razzledazzy

Mirandarachnid said:


> I won a T. stirmi in a raffle, and had to throw an enclosure together overnight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 30, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
> stirmi
> theraphosa
> theraphosa stirmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T. stirmi enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 30, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
> stirmi
> theraphosa
> theraphosa stirmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T. stirmi enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 30, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is staying on the dresser I keep all my T supplies in, besides the fact that it won't _fit_ on the shelf, I'd like to keep it separated from the rest of the collection since it's WC. I'll see if it wants a snack tonight after work
> 
> I also got a little 1/2" B. emilia
> 
> Mr. Manlove is trying really hard to remember all the names. He was telling a friend of ours about the emilia, and he said "That one's the mexican redleg, right?" I told him there are several different tarantulas that have that common name, we have a Brachypelma emilia. Later that night he said something about our "Lasiodora emilia" He's trying


I love the way you've set up this tank! Gonna have to keep this DIY in mind in the future. I love sterelite for how cheap it is but it's not great in the visibility department.

It's so cute that he's trying to get the names right. My family doesn't try that hard. My mom keeps calling g. pulchras 'Grammy Stole a Chevy', which while hilarious isn't even close.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Razzledazzy said:


> I love the way you've set up this tank! Gonna have to keep this DIY in mind in the future. I love sterelite for how cheap it is but it's not great in the visibility department.
> 
> It's so cute that he's trying to get the names right. My family doesn't try that hard. My mom keeps calling g. pulchras 'Grammy Stole a Chevy', which while hilarious isn't even close.



Thanks! It would have been easier if I had a larger hot glue gun, but I made it work! @EulersK has a good tutorial video you can follow, and you can feel free to PM me if you need any tips when the time comes. 






Oh, and Grammy Stole a Chevy? That's just fantastic

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Mirandarachnid said:


> I won a T. stirmi in a raffle, and had to throw an enclosure together overnight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 30, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
> stirmi
> theraphosa
> theraphosa stirmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T. stirmi enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 30, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
> stirmi
> theraphosa
> theraphosa stirmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T. stirmi enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Apr 30, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is staying on the dresser I keep all my T supplies in, besides the fact that it won't _fit_ on the shelf, I'd like to keep it separated from the rest of the collection since it's WC. I'll see if it wants a snack tonight after work
> 
> I also got a little 1/2" B. emilia
> 
> Mr. Manlove is trying really hard to remember all the names. He was telling a friend of ours about the emilia, and he said "That one's the mexican redleg, right?" I told him there are several different tarantulas that have that common name, we have a Brachypelma emilia. Later that night he said something about our "Lasiodora emilia" He's trying


Where did you win the stirmi?! Excellent! Isnt winning spiders fun?!  Especially if it's something precious or expensive that you could never otherwise afford in a million years. I think we need way more opportunities for free additions to our collections. It just makes you feel so special and so committed to making all of this work!


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> Where did you win the stirmi?! Excellent! Isnt winning spiders fun?!  Especially if it's something precious or expensive that you could never otherwise afford in a million years. I think we need way more opportunities for free additions to our collections. It just makes you feel so special and so committed to making all of this work!


It was at a reptile expo local to me. I had really been drooling about Theraphosa lately too, then the planets aligned 

I'm pretty sure it's male, but it's not mature and it's still crazy cool. It also gives me experience with the husbandry before I pay Theraphosa prices for a sling, which will give me more confidence to take the plunge when I have the money for it. 

It's skinny, and I'm enjoying spoiling the pants off of it for the time being. 













Happiness is...



__ Mirandarachnid
__ May 1, 2018
__ 3
__
burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
feeding
stirmi
theraphosa
theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

Mirandarachnid said:


> It was at a reptile expo local to me. I had really been drooling about Theraphosa lately too, then the planets aligned
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's male, but it's not mature and it's still crazy cool. It also gives me experience with the husbandry before I pay Theraphosa prices for a sling, which will give me more confidence to take the plunge when I have the money for it.
> 
> It's skinny, and I'm enjoying spoiling the pants off of it for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is...
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ May 1, 2018
> __ 3
> __
> burgundy goliath birdeater tarantula
> feeding
> stirmi
> theraphosa
> theraphosa stirmi


He's king of the rock and deserves all the meal worms!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lvc

Seems like my streak of "good" luck continues. After having a doa spider in my first order, the first molt I witnessed was a bad one. My little P.Irmina sling got stuck and didn´t make it. Been wrecking my head over what could have gone wrong/if it was my fault etc. My little buddy made a web-hammock for his molting-process in a spot where he had only a very narrow space between the corkbark and the side of the enclosure, so my best guess is that he got stuck because he tried to molt in a spot where he didn´t have enough space 
Any of you ever witnessed similar situations? Pretty devasted right now..

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## boina

I just played a game of catch with 4 M. balfouri slings (1") during rehousing. The main problem with that scenario is that there were supposed to be 5. Now, it's anyones guess if the 5th one died of natural causes or got eaten . The other 4 are nice and plump at least - I hadn't really seen them all in a while. The missing sling makes me determined to separate my 6 P. subfusca juveniles as soon as I've ordered and gotten enough arboreal enclosures in the right size. There are supposed to be 6 but I've only ever seen 4 at the same time, soooo.... This communal thing is overrated . The M. balfouri stay together for the time being, though. 

The H. caffreriana sling with DKS has managed to molt successfull . It's still somewhat dyskinetic but seems to be getting continously better. At the moment it's eating half a mealworm, so that's good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dovey

lvc said:


> Seems like my streak of "good" luck continues. After having a doa spider in my first order, the first molt I witnessed was a bad one. My little P.Irmina sling got stuck and didn´t make it. Been wrecking my head over what could have gone wrong/if it was my fault etc. My little buddy made a web-hammock for his molting-process in a spot where he had only a very narrow space between the corkbark and the side of the enclosure, so my best guess is that he got stuck because he tried to molt in a spot where he didn´t have enough space
> Any of you ever witnessed similar situations? Pretty devasted right now..


Yep. Same species, same circumstances. Devastated. Cutest, seemingly healthiest wee sling ever gone for no reason I can explain.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## draconisj4

Rehousing day for 2 of my T's, B. cabocla and C. fimbriatus. I was a bit nervous about the fimbriatus, this is my first rehousing of an OW other than when I got it as a tiny sling, It went so smoothly it was underwhelming, little one just stayed in one of the web tunnels, easy peasy. The B. cabocla was another story, lol. But all is well, and on to making enclosures for some domino roaches and a new scorpion coming next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes

boina said:


> The H. caffreriana sling with DKS has managed to molt successfull . It's still somewhat dyskinetic but seems to be getting continously better. At the moment it's eating half a mealworm, so that's good


I'm so glad for you! Hopefully it'll be back to normal in no time How's everyone else doing? Any improvements?


----------



## lvc

Dovey said:


> Yep. Same species, same circumstances. Devastated. Cutest, seemingly healthiest wee sling ever gone for no reason I can explain.


Thanks for chiming in. Mine seemed really healthy as well, he explored his enclosure, didn´t just cower somewhere in a stresscurl and on the day before the molting he was enjoying some fresh water right form the dish, that was located on the floor of the enclosure. No idea why he/she chose that tight spot, especially considering that it didnt really provide a lot of darkness. I guess these things just happen sometime


----------



## boina

spookyvibes said:


> I'm so glad for you! Hopefully it'll be back to normal in no time How's everyone else doing? Any improvements?


It's really looking up so far. Only the GBB is still not doing well but I'm hopeful that all the rest will recover completely. Thanks for asking .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## spookyvibes

boina said:


> It's really looking up so far. Only the GBB is still not doing well but I'm hopeful that all the rest will recover completely. Thanks for asking .


That's wonderful! Hopefully the GBB starts the road to recovery soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

boina said:


> The H. caffreriana sling with DKS has managed to molt successfull . It's still somewhat dyskinetic but seems to be getting continously better. At the moment it's eating half a mealworm, so that's good.


I had no idea spiders could get better from DKS. Everything I've read about it makes it sound like a death sentence.


----------



## boina

Razzledazzy said:


> I had no idea spiders could get better from DKS. Everything I've read about it makes it sound like a death sentence.


They often die but they can recover sometimes. I made a whole thread about it but I'm on my phone right now. I'll look it up later if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

boina said:


> They often die but they can recover sometimes. I made a whole thread about it but I'm on my phone right now. I'll look it up later if you are interested.


I am! It's never good for a new keeper (like myself) to ignore information that could help a T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

lvc said:


> Been wrecking my head over what could have gone wrong/if it was my fault etc. My little buddy made a web-hammock for his molting-process in a spot where he had only a very narrow space between the corkbark and the side of the enclosure, so my best guess is that he got stuck because he tried to molt in a spot where he didn´t have enough space
> Any of you ever witnessed similar situations? Pretty devasted right now..


Molting issues are generally not the keeper's fault.

I lost my elderly female _Avicularia avicularia_ in March 2017 due to a bad molt. I think the cramped space in which she tried to molt contributed to her difficulties.


----------



## boina

Razzledazzy said:


> I am! It's never good for a new keeper (like myself) to ignore information that could help a T.


Here's the thread .

Reactions: Love 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jokesonmeow

I rehoused my a. avic today. I wanted an Exo Terra Nano Tall but when I couldn’t find one I settled for a bit of a bigger Zoo Med one. But it was just too big and started to stress me out to see my little princess in that big castle all alone in the corner.

I think she is pleased now. She offered a hug!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Greasylake

My Latrodectus Sp. laid a sack a month or two ago and today I woke up to 60+ slings. I took them to a wooded area and released the little guys as I didn't want to raise them all and they're native to my area anyway. My mom was happy to see them out of my room.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## dmac

My girlfriend bought me a surprise stirmi today at the opening of a new local herp/exotic pet store, so I had a busy evening after work getting it all set up! He or she is now cozily tucked in under my girlfriend's western hognose snake. Fun times!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dovey

Sounds like a good woman. Hang on to her!

I have been just dragging the last couple of weeks. All I got done today was feeding, watering everybody, I'm trying to bring my spider book up to date. Somehow, I lost a month. Now for the life of me I can't remember why. It just felt like more than I could handle to write down what spiders I have taken on, where I got them, what I paid for them, etcetera over the last month. Granted it's quite a number of spiders, but come on.

Anyway, all up to date. I wish I could say I felt accomplished, but I've just been sort of down and de-energized. Been spending quality time with the ratties. Somehow, fellow mammals seem the most comforting at such times.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

i gotta release the gravid female jumper i caught immediately after watching it mate in the wild im just not ready to deal with jumper slings at the moment. i also have to house that (what i think is) that assassin bug i caught the other day right now its in two plastic cups stacked on top of eachother with no tape or anything... i hope its still in there. the cups also arent see through so getting that out is gonna be fun. i also have to change EVERY SINGLE TRUE SPIDERS SUBSTRAIGHT because of the mites i mentioned previously i never got around to changeing it because ive been dealing with personal stuff and havent had the time. i never re housed that lynx spider. i hope its okay. im really tired at the moment but i must do it i will post a thread abut the assasin bug because it does not look like any assasin bug ive ever seen



Dovey said:


> this will change, and it will change in a hurry. Blink twice, and you'll have 30 slings to feed. I know that's what happened here. 4 months ago, I had 8 mouths to feed. Now I've got a room full!
> 
> Springtails. I have a soil Mite allergy too, but since I started adding springtails to all of my more moist habitats, I've had virtually no problem with mites. The only way I  even know they are there is if there is a big chunk of leftover feeder insect, and they are doing me a solid by eating it. Learn to live with your enemy. It won't hurt your spiders, will actually help them if present in a reasonable number. And the springtails will out compete them as well as eating mold. Springtails are God's gift.


there not spring tails (unfortunately) i checked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dovey

Wolfspidurguy said:


> there not spring tails (unfortunately) i checked


No, I'm sorry, I meant get some springtails. They will out-compete the mites. They will also eat fungus and any leftover nastiness so that you don't have to worry about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i gotta release the gravid female jumper i caught immediately after watching it mate in the wild im just not ready to deal with jumper slings at the moment. i also have to house that (what i think is) that assassin bug i caught the other day right now its in two plastic cups stacked on top of eachother with no tape or anything... i hope its still in there. the cups also arent see through so getting that out is gonna be fun. i also have to change EVERY SINGLE TRUE SPIDERS SUBSTRAIGHT because of the mites i mentioned previously i never got around to changeing it because ive been dealing with personal stuff and havent had the time. i never re housed that lynx spider. i hope its okay. im really tired at the moment but i must do it i will post a thread abut the assasin bug because it does not look like any assasin bug ive ever seen


okay so after a quick google search of "green assassin bug" i can confirm it is a Zelus luridus im going to feed it today ill tell you how it goes. i never got around to changeing substraight because the final level in the quest mode of guitar hero WOR destroyed my wrists seriously i can still feel the affect on my wrists a bit a day later. also my A. avic started webbing in its new enclosure but im a bit worried the enclosure may be too crampt and ive seen alot of posts here about a avics haveing bad molts because of crampt spaces ill post a pic after school tell me if you think its too tight in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Wolfspidurguy said:


> okay so after a quick google search of "green assassin bug" i can confirm it is a Zelus luridus im going to feed it today ill tell you how it goes. i never got around to changeing substraight because the final level in the quest mode of guitar hero WOR destroyed my wrists seriously i can still feel the affect on my wrists a bit a day later. also my A. avic started webbing in its new enclosure but im a bit worried the enclosure may be too crampt and ive seen alot of posts here about a avics haveing bad molts because of crampt spaces ill post a pic after school tell me if you think its too tight in there.


So I came home to feed the assassin bug and check out what I sat down and saw


I'm not an expert on assassin bugs so idk how long I'm gonna have to wait before I can feed it but I'm gonna settle on a week or two like I would with a T. Now can you guys tell me if this avid enclosure is too crampt?




I can take some better pics later if needed. And finally no I haven't changed the substraight yet. I destroyed my wrists dominating quest mode on guitar hero WOR. I'm not worried about them because there are no mites showing up I just to do it as a precaution.


----------



## Dovey

Wolfspidurguy said:


> So I came home to feed the assassin bug and check out what I sat down and saw
> View attachment 274816
> 
> I'm not an expert on assassin bugs so idk how long I'm gonna have to wait before I can feed it but I'm gonna settle on a week or two like I would with a T. Now can you guys tell me if this avid enclosure is too crampt?
> View attachment 274817
> 
> View attachment 274818
> 
> I can take some better pics later if needed. And finally no I haven't changed the substraight yet. I destroyed my wrists dominating quest mode on guitar hero WOR. I'm not worried about them because there are no mites showing up I just to do it as a precaution.


It does look just a bit cramped to me. Maybe one size larger for an avic of that heft. Nice furnishings, though!


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Dovey said:


> It does look just a bit cramped to me. Maybe one size larger for an avic of that heft. Nice furnishings, though!


whats the next size up? and would it be too risky to keep it in there until its next molt


----------



## Dovey

It's probably perfectly fine until it's next mold. Spiders can be pretty crowded and be just fine. By "the next size up" I mean a slightly larger container of some sort. Just want to make sure it has room to molt.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Dovey said:


> It's probably perfectly fine until it's next mold. Spiders can be pretty crowded and be just fine. By "the next size up" I mean a slightly larger container of some sort. Just want to make sure it has room to molt.


yeah ill keep it in there untill then and ill see if i can get a larger deli container


----------



## Thekla

It's been only 10 days since I got Mr Blue Berry (C. versicolor sling), but I'm already completely and utterly in love with him (don't know yet of course). 




And I'm so proud of what he's done with his place already.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## boina

Today was rehousing day. So far I've rehoused:

0.1 subadult P. subfusca lowland
1.0 juvenile P. rufilata
1.1 adult/subadult O. schiodei
0.1 subadult P. auratum

In between I collected 40 water bowls and put them in the dish washer. Then I lifted a cat out of a finished, but not yet occupied enclosure - then I've redone the enclosure . Then I chased the 1.0 O. schieodtei around my shower stall. Then I dropped the bucket with coco earth . The cats thought that was a lot of fun... . Now my house is a mess with coco earth everywhere and I'm taking a break .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 4


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Tommorow I'm planning on live streaming a live feed of my a avic tommorow until I get back from school what do you guys think of that idea?


----------



## Ungoliant

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Tommorow I'm planning on live streaming a live feed of my a avic tommorow until I get back from school what do you guys think of that idea?


Maybe you'll get a shot of it firing its butt cannon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Malo

Thekla said:


> And I'm so proud of what he's done with his place already.


Does it freak out from the sound of the velcro when you open the enclosure?


----------



## Thekla

Malo said:


> Does it freak out from the sound of the velcro when you open the enclosure?


No, not at all.  I'm not even sure if he's actually able to hear that...?
Also, it opens very easily, I just have to hold on to the door, otherwise I would probably lift the whole enclosure with it.  I actually have velcro with three of my enclosures and none of the inhabitants show any reaction, when I open them. I mostly use that stuff with my DIY encosures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Malo

Thekla said:


> No, not at all.  I'm not even sure if he's actually able to hear that...?


Yeah sorry duh, "sound" isn't the same for a T of course.


----------



## dmac

Mainly just checked for molts today, but no one's wearing new clothes yet. My _C_. _elegans_ has been walled in a while and my _B_. _boehmei_ and _B_. _hamorii_ are taking their sweet time lol. Did take a couple of pics though, of my smallest and largest spiders at the moment. Rather amusing contrast, though both got some growing to do.

_B_. _emilia_



_T_. _stirmi

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## spookyvibes

My A. *avic flipped over a couple of hours ago which is cool and all, but I was suspicious of her being gravid. Nope, just really, REALLY chubby pre-molt abdomen. Still doesn’t explain why her abdomen lit up when I candled her.... Oh well, who needs a bunch of little baby tarantulas anyways, certainly not I And I was _just _starting to warm up to the idea Oh well, at least her colors will be super vibrant and wonderful

*my phone autocorrected this to avocado. Just thought I’d share.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mirandarachnid

dmac said:


> Mainly just checked for molts today, but no one's wearing new clothes yet. My _C_. _elegans_ has been walled in a while and my _B_. _boehmei_ and _B_. _hamorii_ are taking their sweet time lol. Did take a couple of pics though, of my smallest and largest spiders at the moment. Rather amusing contrast, though both got some growing to do.
> 
> _B_. _emilia_
> View attachment 275078
> 
> 
> _T_. _stirmi
> View attachment 275079
> _


My smallest and biggest are the same species, *very* similar sizes to yours!

I love the internet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

Two things of note( at least to me,lol). My C. marshalli has suddenly decided to web up the place after 4 months of just having it's J shaped burrow. All the webbing was done in the last couple of days. Second picture is my E. murinus who actually decided to not run and hide and let me take a picture for the first time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

spookyvibes said:


> My A. *avic flipped over a couple of hours ago which is cool and all, but I was suspicious of her being gravid. Nope, just really, REALLY chubby pre-molt abdomen. Still doesn’t explain why her abdomen lit up when I candled her.... Oh well, who needs a bunch of little baby tarantulas anyways, certainly not I And I was _just _starting to warm up to the idea Oh well, at least her colors will be super vibrant and wonderful
> 
> *my phone autocorrected this to avocado. Just thought I’d share.



Its not unusual for gravid females to molt out...one of the frustrations of breeding...right there with eaten sacs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## draconisj4

I'm running low on feeders, so today I'm doling out the ones I have left to the spiders that need to eat the most and the ones that can wait a couple of days til my feeders get here just got their water dishes changed. My LP has this thing where it will start to run then turn around and come closer and wait for dinner when I open it's enclosure.The only time it's ever kicked hairs was during it's last rehousing. I change out the water dish and it gets no dinner. If I didn't know better I'd swear it did this on purpose, lol. It turned around, walked slowly to the top of it's hide and raised it's butt pointed right at me. Oop, time to close the lid, it didn't kick but I have a feeling if I would have left the lid open it would have. It's not like it's starving lol, it just had a big roach 3 days ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

You know how they say a watched pot never boils? 

Well, on January 25th, I started up a wax worm culture with about 30 worms. They pupated, became moths, flew around for a few days, died. You know the life-cycle. About a week after the moths died I would inspect it every few days, lookin' for worms. No dice. I was starting to get a bit frustrated, cause I *really* thought I did everything right. Maybe it's too dry? I lightly misted the culture once, about a month ago. After we moved to the new place the culture was put on the top shelf, and I had stopped checking it because I was pretty sure it had failed.

So, a couple days ago we were in the Chamber, just that last look in on the spiders before we go to bed. I happened to glance up at the top shelf, and what do I see? The substrate in the wax worm culture has *become* worms. I'm really kicking myself for not taking a picture of it. Probably had something to do with the fact that I'd been awake about 21 hours and stumbled on a tedious task I was obligated to attend to.  They had spun so much silk through the medium that it was a solid disk. It was tough to pull apart, like stale, spongy bread filled with wiggly worms.

The yield was a little over 400 worms. I have 10 tarantulas. I gave 300 to a lady that does wildlife rescue. 

Oh, and I learned that they can chew through those plastic soup cups

Reactions: Love 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greasylake

Came home to find my P. Miranda on the floor of the enclosure, with his face buried in the water dish. I've seen this one drinking more than any other of my Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

I have a female N. incei! I have a female N. incei! Happy dance!

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## checkmate

Finished feeding fruit flies to my slings (trues, not Ts)
Debated on whether to get another wire rack shelving system or a bookshelf
Realized I need to rehouse my A. ezendami, P. irminia, B. klaasi, C. sp. Hati Hati, and P. sazimai
Ugh, not enough time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

wetwork said:


> Finished feeding fruit flies to my slings (trues, not Ts)


(you may already know this, just tossin' it out there anyways)
Fruit flies aren't any better for trues than tarantulas. I'm pretty sure the study that came to the conclusion that fruit flies aren't a good staple feeder for slings was actually conducted with wolf spiders.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## lvc

Been watching my P.irminia juvie webbing a lot lately. (Got it from a local breeder to replace my sling, that passed away recently due to a bad molt). Oh what glorious dirt curtains she already made . She Also hits prey like a truck. Also my H.gigas sling molted yesterday night and put on a good amount of size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Mirandarachnid said:


> (you may already know this, just tossin' it out there anyways)
> Fruit flies aren't any better for trues than tarantulas. I'm pretty sure the study that came to the conclusion that fruit flies aren't a good staple feeder for slings was actually conducted with wolf spiders.


Yea, I've read several sources. I give 3 ff about 2-3x a week and once they're at about 1/2" leg span, I switch to pins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

My M. balfouri slings are jinxed. First I found out that I had only 4 slings left in my communal instead of 5, now I found another one dead stuck in a molt . It was actually my first ever death from a bad molt, so I should probably count myself lucky, but I don't feel lucky right now .

On a more positive note I separated my P. subfusca highland communal into separate enclosures and all 6 of them are still there and ok . I identified 1 male and 1 female ventrally and 1 runt.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula, my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, was wandering around the enclosure, shedding hairs. A dark area is spreading across his abdomen, and he isn't going into psycho attack mode when I add water to his substrate, so I am hoping he will molt soon. I can't wait to see how much he grows.

Squirt, my female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, discovered the big log for the first time I have seen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dovey

I just got chased out of a habitat for the first time in my life! Jeez Louise!

I was working on feeding the little wee babies I keep at my desk for close observation when it occurred to me I might try to feed my new mature female E. murinus, who is a little on the skinny side. I know they have smaller abdomens than most new world spiders, but hers is about half the size of her carapace or less. 

Foolishly, I did not swap out my short tongs for my long tongs, and I swear she came charging out of her little hide, right up the side of those tongs, and nearly took my hand off! That is one moody wee girlie. I will treat her with more respect in future and will remember to get THE LONG TONGS!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Coffee 1


----------



## draconisj4

My new additions are settling in this morning, P. auratus ate yesterday( no surprise there,lol) and is barricaded in it's hide, N. tripepi threw a threat display at it's meal and walled itself into it's hide, LP and B. albiceps ate their prekilled overnight and the little B. vagans is no longer a ball of stress and looks like a happy spider now, will offer it a meal later today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Dovey

I fed slings all day, too. Everybody pretended to be afraid of their food, but when I went back to check, everyone was chowing down. Deduction: everyone hates the tongs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Nearly everyone got a meal today which is a tad unusual, and my _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island was out, recently moulted and looking fabulous.







Also, the pet shop had horn worms for sale as feeders.  I bought a few, but my Ts don't seem super interested.  The Tapi got one, and the _C. meridionalis_ took one down quickly, but my _Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola_ investigated and defensively slapped at it, and the Lp tried and was thrown aside by the writhing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

Yesterday, my tiny new B. albiceps almost gave me a heart attack. It has a leaf stuck in it's substrate as a hide that's at a slight angle. The little guy decided to molt halfway up the leaf, it was almost all the way out with just some toes still in the molt when it rolled off the leaf onto the substrate molt and all. It didn't fall very far, less than half an inch and was motionless for quite some time. Scared me to death. Evidently it's fine, eventually finished it's molt and flipped back over and it's doing yoga this morning. Whew!!

EDIT: Note to self....Never try to change Mr. Biteys (P. cancerides) without feeding him first, he does NOT appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dovey

Today in the spider room I was one lucky eejit...I found a spider I didn't even know I had lost! According to my notes, my P regalis sling that was given to me as a freebie disappeared on May 9th. I assumed it had dug itself in, which it had done previously, and died. No body, but the habitat was too big anyway, so I wasn't surprised. It was a very small sling, and there was a whole lot of dirt.

 Anyway, this morning I lifted a habitat and happened to notice a little spider hiding under it. It was my regalis! Clearly a shed larger, and certainly doing well. I just happen to have a small habitat sitting there ready to go and was able to put a lid over it right on my desk and corral it into the little jam jar. It has since scarfed up some larger pinhead crickets and curled up in a moist corner for a rest. Lucky me: a spider back from the grave! 

This is what comes of keeping a sling in a larger habitat, even for just a brief period. It was just too large an opening, and I never saw the little devil get out to begin with. I don't expect to be lucky like this again, so I don't intend to be careless like this again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## lvc

Just got done rehousing two of my recently moulted Ts (M.balfouri sling and G.pulchripes juvie) into a bit bigger enclosures. Rehoused the M.balfouri using the Dark Den´s fool-proof (at least for a single tarantula ;P) method with two cardboard pieces. Carefully poked the sling twice with a straw and it already was inside the transfercup. Positioned the transfercup on top of the new enclosure, removed the cardboard without the hole and two careful pokes with the straw later the sling was safely inside it´s new enclosure. 

The G.pulchripes was sitting on top of her corkbark and didn´t move at all when I tried to guide her out of the enclosure with my trusty straw, so I carefully grabbed the corkbark with my tongs and lifted it into the new enclosure with the T still on top of it. 
Both rehouses were super easy and took me about 2 or 3 minutes each, but just seeing the difference in movement between an OW and NW is a learning experience in itself imho. 

Also fed some mealworms to my other smaller Ts and saw awesome takedowns from my A.geniculata sling and P.irminia juvie.
My freshly moulted B.emilia (or at least her 4 front legs) is currently chilling at the entrance of her burrow, showing of some her fresh colors, which made me pretty happy after not seeing her at all for almost an entire week 

Pretty awesome day in my spiderroom so far

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MissOrangeHat

My B.Vagans Big Man (hes about an 1 or close to it) decided to close up shop and bury his water dish after i rehoused him. There was a mite problem and I was like NOT TODAY. 
Still cant wait for em to be 2 inches. I hope its male cause of the name, but hilarious if its female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

MissOrangeHat said:


> My B.Vagans Big Man


Does he play the sax?


----------



## MissOrangeHat

Greasylake said:


> Does he play the sax?


Maybe...Can't help that saxobeat any time soon...But honestly is jamming to some skillet and linkin park


----------



## draconisj4

When I rehoused Mr. Bitey, my juvenile P. cancerides a while back I just put his old hide in his new enclosure. After his last molt I realized it was much too small for him and have been waiting for the opportunity to give him a new one but he almost always had a leg or three on it. Today he was at the other end of the enclosure and I took my chance, dropped a cup over him and changed out the hides. When I pulled out the old one I found 7 boluses (sp?) lined up in a perfect row that must have been tucked in behind it. What a neat and tidy spider!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## athlete96

With a bunch of new moults came two deaths.. K brunnipes and N incei.. if anyone had seen my previous posts about my little brunnipes knows I adored the little spider. It had moulted two days ago after my birthday and I just found it in a death curl tonight. I thought hey I should check to make sure if my N incei is ok too because it's been hiding in premout for a few weeks now.. I saw through a little gap the same death curl. Two spiders dead tonight after their moults. Everyone else has been OK with 6+ slings moulting.

I wanted to get myself a few bday presents, but now I'm not feeling too hot 

ETA: Looking at the brunnipes I think something went very wrong with the moult. Fangs still red, and the entire area behind its eyes is completely sunken in while the abdomen is full..

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Mirandarachnid

MissOrangeHat said:


> I hope its male cause of the name, but hilarious if its female.


We named my N. chromatus Richard Parker, then confirmed it was female.  I feel like that's part of the fun in naming tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

Mirandarachnid said:


> We named my N. chromatus Richard Parker, then confirmed it was female.  I feel like that's part of the fun in naming tarantulas.


I named my S. Dehaani Herbert, then found out it was female. I also named a mantis Moriarty before finding out it was also female. Hopefully Cholo is male.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Hey guys first off id like to say im not dead sorry ive been gone for so long ive been in California for the past two weeks and before that i was focused on going from failing half my classes to failing only one. But enough about me were all here for the Ts. Ive decided to restart my true spider collection (there were only like 6) they were all locally caught ecept for one who passed away while i was gone so i just let them go. My Ts are doing amazing my a avic has produced the most webbing ive ever seen and my b albo molted and i think one more molt and i need to give it a bigger home. Now my only scorpion which is a H arizon i have no idea how its alive it hasent eaten in at least a month or two and i heard they get most of there water from there food and its a desert scorpion so i figured it doesnt need to be watered. Anyone know why it hasnt eaten in so long. But anyway it feels good to be back



dangerforceidle said:


> Nearly everyone got a meal today which is a tad unusual, and my _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island was out, recently moulted and looking fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the pet shop had horn worms for sale as feeders.  I bought a few, but my Ts don't seem super interested.  The Tapi got one, and the _C. meridionalis_ took one down quickly, but my _Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola_ investigated and defensively slapped at it, and the Lp tried and was thrown aside by the writhing.


Idk what it is about horn worms but spiders hate them in my experience my H Carolinensis used to eat everything no matter what it was that i put in front of her and one of her favorates was caterpillars from outside (she was wild caught so its cool) so i decided to buy her a horn worm because they look enough like caterpillars but she wouldnt touch it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Idk what it is about horn worms but spiders hate them in my experience my H Carolinensis used to eat everything no matter what it was that i put in front of her and one of her favorates was caterpillars from outside (she was wild caught so its cool) so i decided to buy her a horn worm because they look enough like caterpillars but she wouldnt touch it


Well, it turns out the _Lampropelma_ was in pre-moult and has now successfully done the deed (just a few days after the worm was offered).  The horn worms were also quite large, so it's possible that they were intimidating. 

The _Lp._ took one that was "pre-killed" so it definitely wanted the meal.  A live worm was too strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

They just won't stop molting 

I kept telling myself, "I really need to process these molts before they start molting again."

N. chromatus molts

LP molts

B. emilia molts (for the first time in my care, on my birthday, yay!)

B. vagans molts

"It's okay as long as I get to them before my marshmallows (gbbs) molt."

So far two have molted, one day after the other. I think this started on the 25th of last month. At least I'm off tomorrow night. I know what I'll be doing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StampFan

athlete96 said:


> With a bunch of new moults came two deaths.. K brunnipes and N incei.. if anyone had seen my previous posts about my little brunnipes knows I adored the little spider. It had moulted two days ago after my birthday and I just found it in a death curl tonight. I thought hey I should check to make sure if my N incei is ok too because it's been hiding in premout for a few weeks now.. I saw through a little gap the same death curl. Two spiders dead tonight after their moults. Everyone else has been OK with 6+ slings moulting.
> 
> I wanted to get myself a few bday presents, but now I'm not feeling too hot
> 
> ETA: Looking at the brunnipes I think something went very wrong with the moult. Fangs still red, and the entire area behind its eyes is completely sunken in while the abdomen is full..


Hmmm....my brunnipes sling had a molt late last week and died this week as well.  Had it since December as a freebie.  Really liked the little thing, had grown a lot, had nice color, had no idea anything was wrong.  Was about to rehouse it from its smaller vial into a larger one this week or next.  These things happen I guess.  I have another much smaller brunnipes that I got in February, hopefully I don't get a repeat of this.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

StampFan said:


> Hmmm....my brunnipes sling had a molt late last week and died this week as well.  Had it since December as a freebie.  Really liked the little thing, had grown a lot, had nice color, had no idea anything was wrong.  Was about to rehouse it from its smaller vial into a larger one this week or next.  These things happen I guess.  I have another much smaller brunnipes that I got in February, hopefully I don't get a repeat of this.


Seems we place an order from TarCan around the same times.  If I recall, you also received a freebie _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island from them, right?

Sorry to hear your little _K. brunnipes_ didn't make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

Have several rehouses to do ASAP, but had to cancel an order for materials due to a dental emergency. Guess they can wait a couple more weeks, most of them are freshly molted within the past month and aren't expected to molt again for a couple more months. Feeding time is just extra fun when they try to walk out as soon as the lid opens.

I've been thinking about rehousing my versicolor juvies, Jekyll and Hyde. They're currently housed in 32 oz deli containers and are between 2.5"-3" DLS. I've got enclosures that I can use for them, but I might wait still, IDK.

I still need to build new shelves, too. With all the recent and upcoming rehouses, I'm running out of shelf space!  I have my materials for shelves, just need to get a proper saw to cut.

I'm currently waiting for an order of crickets and mealworms that should be here tomorrow. Hoping they are ok, because the temps are such that there is no LAG... Had no choice because I have no LPS that I can get to right now... but's not too terribly hot yet, so fingers crossed. My babies will hopefully enjoy a cricket buffet since I know some of them are tired of the mealies they've has for the past few feedings (Gomez ).


----------



## StampFan

dangerforceidle said:


> Seems we place an order from TarCan around the same times.  If I recall, you also received a freebie _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island from them, right?
> 
> Sorry to hear your little _K. brunnipes_ didn't make it.


Thank you, I really liked that little brunnipes, thought it molted fine, then noticed it had not touched its first feeding after a few days.

I got that Tapi Union Island freebie in August 2017, and its growing like a tank!  Just had another big molt.  Solid 3 inches DLS now.  I find it gets much more bold and on display the longer it gets comfortable in its enclosure.  Loves its cork bark.



dangerforceidle said:


> Seems we place an order from TarCan around the same times.  If I recall, you also received a freebie _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island from them, right?
> 
> Sorry to hear your little _K. brunnipes_ didn't make it.


I think the death of any animal in your care is sad, but I think what's unusual about this one is I thought we were past the "fragile" stage.  I mean, it likely wasn't even 1/8 inch when I got it, could barely see it, and now it was a good sized little dwarf juvie.  Unfortunate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

StampFan said:


> I think the death of any animal in your care is sad, but I think what's unusual about this one is I thought we were past the "fragile" stage.  I mean, it likely wasn't even 1/8 inch when I got it, could barely see it, and now it was a good sized little dwarf juvie.  Unfortunate.


Moulting is such a risky business, but required for growth.  It's a shame when it doesn't work out quite right.  

My little thing actually had a rough moult previously and lost a pedipalp in the process. It's grown back now one moult later, but things can certainly go wrong.


----------



## boina

We are in the middle of a prolonged heat wave (or what goes as a heat wave around here (temps in the 80s) - people from warmer climates will probalby die laughing if I call that heat wave), anyway, it has been comparably hot and most of my spiders seem to take that as a clue for molting. I had a day off and spent most of that day rehousing, rearranging shelves, and cleaning out old enclosures .

The last to molt was my Phormictopus sp. 'green', now a MM - and he's not green at all . I suspected him to be a sp. 'green (gold carapace)' for a while but now I don't know whatever he is. I'll try to get a pic once he's hardened but I'm bummed. I wanted a green spider and this one doesn't have any green at all !!


----------



## Greasylake

boina said:


> wave (or what goes as a heat wave around here (temps in the 80s) - people from warmer climates will probalby die laughing if I call that heat wave), anyway, it has been comparably hot and most of my spiders seem to take that as a clue for molting.


Indeed I am laughing. That is like cold spring morning to me Haha. I experienced the same mass molting when spring started rolling around. Almost me entire collection molted within two weeks of each other. I remember once when I was in Sweden during a heatwave. It hit 85 degrees. I was outside drinking coffee and my uncle walked by and said "How can you exist in such hot weather? You must go inside or will get heatstroke." I will just say he did  not do very well when we took him to Dallas in August.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boina

Greasylake said:


> Indeed I am laughing. That is like cold spring morning to me Haha. I experienced the same mass molting when spring started rolling around. Almost me entire collection molted within two weeks of each other. I remember once when I was in Sweden during a heatwave. It hit 85 degrees. I was outside drinking coffee and my uncle walked by and said "How can you exist in such hot weather? You must go inside or will get heatstroke." I will just say he did  not do very well when we took him to Dallas in August.


I feel for your poor uncle! I honestly don't know how people survive in Texas in summer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

boina said:


> I feel for your poor uncle! I honestly don't know how people survive in Texas in summer.


Water, light colored clothes and if you need to do anything outside you do it in the morning or the evening. You get used to it really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## draconisj4

boina said:


> I feel for your poor uncle! I honestly don't know how people survive in Texas in summer.


I've lived in Texas and moved to western Washington from Georgia, I don't remember having any problems with the heat in those states, but the first winter I was here I thought I was going to freeze to death, lol. I also lived in Heidelberg for 2 years which has pretty much the same climate as where I am now. I've been here now for years and now I think 80 is much too hot, I don't think I could ever live in a really warm climate again, the first time I went to eastern Washington the temp was 103 and I thought I was going to die, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

It was feeding day yesterday and i couldnt help but post a million pics on snap chat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

draconisj4 said:


> I've lived in Texas and moved to western Washington from Georgia, I don't remember having any problems with the heat in those states, but the first winter I was here I thought I was going to freeze to death, lol. I also lived in Heidelberg for 2 years which has pretty much the same climate as where I am now. I've been here now for years and now I think 80 is much too hot, I don't think I could ever live in a really warm climate again, the first time I went to eastern Washington the temp was 103 and I thought I was going to die, lol.


I had the same problem when I went back to Germany after spending 5 years in Philadelphia. I thought the summer in Philly was unbearable but I went back home in October, so from Philly heat to German winter in 2 months... I was freezing my butt off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

I got through my molts! Didn't get them all in the book, but they're all laid out and ready, I just need to pop them off the plastic and tape them in 

Did some sexing too  B. vagans is female, B. emilia _looks_ female but it's so tiny I'm going to wait for another molt to be sure. And it's a little hard to keep track, but I think three out of four of my GBBs are female. At least two of them are for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Caught my B.albopilosum scratching her butt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Malo

mmcg said:


> Caught my B.albopilosum scratching her butt.


I kept waiting for her to realize you were there then spin around and threat posture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty

Malo said:


> I kept waiting for her to realize you were there then spin around and threat posture


She’s never even flicked hair so a threat posture would be surprising!


----------



## Ungoliant

I was near the local pet store, so I picked up a handful of large crickets just to give my tarantulas something different. (They usually get mealworms and roaches, and some have never had crickets.)

There was one extra cricket in the bag, so I gave it to Squirt (_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ from @cold blood) just to watch her eat two at once. This morning, I woke up to a dish full of junk (including her exuviae from when she molted three months ago) and an impressive spray of poop on her front doors.













Cleaning Up (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 11, 2018
__ 3
__
cambridgei
exuviae
female
juvenile female
molt
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Three months after molting, Squirt decided she didn't need her exuviae after all.
					



I guess she doesn't want the exuviae after all!

I dutifully removed the exuviae and other debris, but she keeps returning to the dish with more balled up wads of substrate from her little log.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant

I caught Genicula doing a little post-molt grooming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

I had a day off yesterday with the express purpose of giving myself time to properly house my expo haul and set up all the new glass terras I bought... so I fixed up enclosures and housed and rehoused and cleaned old enclosures and rearranged my shelves and in between I was like: yeah I could just feed my snakes right now, in between all the other stuff... very narrowly avoided being taken for food and being bit by a nearly 8', 25 pound boa... when will I ever learn! Do not EVER feed snakes when distracted, NO exceptions .

All in all I housed/rehoused 8 spiders, nearly all fast arboreals, and it went much more smoothly than the snake feeding, because I actually _concentrated _when rehousing...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## athlete96

StampFan said:


> Hmmm....my brunnipes sling had a molt late last week and died this week as well.  Had it since December as a freebie.  Really liked the little thing, had grown a lot, had nice color, had no idea anything was wrong.  Was about to rehouse it from its smaller vial into a larger one this week or next.  These things happen I guess.  I have another much smaller brunnipes that I got in February, hopefully I don't get a repeat of this.


yes.. I was pretty upset actually. As it grew it just got prettier and it was almost at the 1" mark. Arg!



dangerforceidle said:


> Seems we place an order from TarCan around the same times.  If I recall, you also received a freebie _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island from them, right?
> 
> Sorry to hear your little _K. brunnipes_ didn't make it.


I don't like hearing that we all placed an order around the same time.. that worries me a tad.

In other matters, I welcomed 4 new Ts today. C. Kaeng Krachan, C. C. darlingi, B. vagans, and LP. My first OWs! Sadly the C. darlingi I ordered was DOA so I'll have to wait for a replacement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StampFan

athlete96 said:


> yes.. I was pretty upset actually. As it grew it just got prettier and it was almost at the 1" mark. Arg!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like hearing that we all placed an order around the same time.. that worries me a tad.
> 
> In other matters, I welcomed 4 new Ts today. C. Kaeng Krachan, C. C. darlingi, B. vagans, and LP. My first OWs! Sadly the C. darlingi I ordered was DOA so I'll have to wait for a replacement.


I actually got a bit of solace knowing that both of our brunnipes sibling slings died after the same molt, means it was more likely a genetic issue or something rather than our mutual husbandry skills....


----------



## athlete96

StampFan said:


> I actually got a bit of solace knowing that both of our brunnipes sibling slings died after the same molt, means it was more likely a genetic issue or something rather than our mutual husbandry skills....


Ok. I like your way of thinking, makes me feel better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Now _I'm_ worried... 

I have been eyeing up some of the darker _Chilobrachys_ species, and Kaeng Krachan has caught my eye on multiple occasions.  Should be a fun one to raise!


----------



## Greasylake

I had one of my butterflies emerge from its pupa today, and then I found out that my last mantis died of old age, so I spread her and I'm going to add her to a frame when she dries out. Oh and my P. Miranda is heavily webbing his enclosure so I'm expecting a molt any day now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

The last couple days I have been able to catch partial glimpses of my most elusive spider, a _Cyriopagopus albostriatus_ sling.






With a wax moth, which is staring at me cursing my betrayal. 






With a cricket, which was all excited to find a silken paradise for it to hide inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mirandarachnid

My birthday spiders came in 













M. robustum



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Jun 14, 2018
__ 2
__
colombian giant tarantula
megaphobema
megaphobema robustum
robustum







This is the only one I really got a picture of. Already munching down 

And one of Richard Parker, just being the pretty lady she is. 













Juvi female N. chromatus



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Jun 14, 2018
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
nhandu
nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

My OBT decided to get busy while I was at work, it did not look like that this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## bscheidt1020

I recently opened up a feeding session with my trio of juvenile/young adult H. Maculata. Those of you who keep them probably know them to be lil ninjas, rarely visible. I got lucky and was able to drop a super worm really close to my suspect female without spooking her. Well, the stars aligned and the super crawled right up to the face of “Angel.” I got to witness some savage fang action up close of a species I usually catch mere glimpses of! Score! Too bad I’m not quicker with the camera, as I suppose it didn’t happen if I don’t have proof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020

draconisj4 said:


> My OBT decided to get busy while I was at work, it did not look like that this morning
> View attachment 278186


Love this species! They get a well deserved harsh rep but their terrarium behavior can be fascinating and comical. Really sick little predators too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## draconisj4

bscheidt1020 said:


> Love this species! They get a well deserved harsh rep but their terrarium behavior can be fascinating and comical. Really sick little predators too!


Lol, I tried to get the dish out without dumping sub all over it's webbing or getting an angry OBT in my face...the spider stayed hidden but there was just too much sub in the dish and a good part of the webbing got covered. Little guy probably isn't too happy with me, but it did get a nice fat roach for compensation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Earlier today (well, yesterday, because it's already after midnight where I live) I rehoused my D. diamantinensis, which I had planned for quite some time, but not necessarily for today. I prepared her new enclosure a couple of weeks ago and was just waiting for the right moment. And when I saw that she destroyed all her webbing last night and was in the middle of bringing all the old stuff out, I thought: "Well, it's now or never!"  I mean, if she decided it was time for renovating, she could easily do it in a new enclosure as well, right? 

It was quite an easy rehouse. Although she didn't like the catch cup/bottle and was running in circles for a bit, she calmed down quickly. And everything after that was text book rehousing. *phew*
It took her only half an hour to get to work and start webbing.





And it gave me the rare opportunity to take some nice pictures of her. Because she's just a pet web, I normally see next to nothing of her... some legs now and then, that's it. 






On a side note my other pet web (A. merianae) discovered that there's actually a life outside her web tunnel. :wideyed: (S)he apparently moved out of her tunnel and started a new home.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  (the old web tunnel)
Right now (s)he's openly chilling on the side of the enclosure... something (s)he's never done before, at least not when I was at home with lights and PC switched on. 




To sum this up... today I've seen more of my two pet webs than in the last 6 months or so together.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Thekla said:


>


That enclosure is incredibly cute!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thekla

Mirandarachnid said:


> That enclosure is incredibly cute!


Thanks!  She already made herself at home under the cork bark.

You know, I think, if I have to put up with a pet web, I can at least have a nice enclosure to look at.  And as soon as I found those plastic diamonds I knew I had to put them with my D. diamantinensis (_Diamant_ being the german word for diamond )

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Thekla said:


> Thanks!  She already made herself at home under the cork bark.
> 
> You know, I think, if I have to put up with a pet web, I can at least have a nice enclosure to look at.  And as soon as I found those plastic diamonds I knew I had to put them with my D. diamantinensis (_Diamant_ being the german word for diamond )


I saw some of those at hobby lobby and immediately wanted to put them in an enclosure as well, I'm glad I'm not alone in my love for tarantulas and sparkles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Ungoliant said:


> I caught Genicula doing a little post-molt grooming.


Hopes and dreams... noice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Hopes and dreams... noice


It's actually the "Hotel" song.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Ungoliant said:


> It's actually the "Hotel" song.


I knew it was something from undertale just couldnt remember what

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## athlete96

6 Ts were rehoused today. P. pulcher, P. cam, P. irmina, T. gigas, T. sp. UI, and T. violaceps. They all look so tiny now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. pulcher died a couple days ago, but my P. cambridgei is still kicking and terrorizing a cricket right now. Other than that and a G. pulchripes molt, today has been nothing but making room for more enclosures.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## checkmate

I've found a fifth sac in the spider room today:
Steatoda grossa - noticed about 2-3 weeks ago
Latrodectus hesperus - 2 females each have sacs about a week old
Scytodidae sp. - sac about 3 days old
Gnathopalystes kochi - sac less than 6 days old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

athlete96 said:


> 6 Ts were rehoused today. P. pulcher, P. cam, P. irmina, T. gigas, T. sp. UI, and T. violaceps. They all look so tiny now


_Apparently_ my p. cam decided it was just too small for its new house.. so it moulted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

Just housed my 2 new arrivals , 1 inch H. villosella and 3.5 inch P. irminia. I can't believe how beautiful the P. irminia is, I mean just wow! No pics because she is pretty stressed after her journey so I'm not going to bother her. I wrapped a piece of black paper around the corner where her cork bark is angled to give her some darkness until she gets her curtains put up. I have a feeling I should take a picture fairly soon though because I'll probably never see her again except for some toes once she gets her home built  Now off to feed the rest of the "kids". I think Mr. Bitey is giving me dirty looks,lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Malo

Fed my new tiny A.geniculata sling this morning after leaving him overnight to settle. The first attack it missed the pinhead cricket but managed to grab it on the 2nd attempt  Go little guy!


----------



## draconisj4

Someone is a grumpy girl today.

"Shadow", P. irminia, I went to change her water since she dumped substrate in it and she came flying out and gave a threat posture, she also tried to bite me through the acrylic....I think I'll wait on that water change  She has lots of cover towards the back of the enclosure but evidently she is monitoring  the door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

This _M. balfouri_ got some new digs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

My G. rosea is on her back!!! Yay!!! She's been in premolt since October...

Edit: just came home and she's got a new dress - pretty in pink

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Malo

boina said:


> My G. rosea is on her back!!! Yay!!! She's been in premolt since October...


October 2016?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ suddenly decided to build a huge addition. She used to retreat into the small juvenile log I put in the back, but she is getting a little big for that. So now she has built dirt curtains and a dirt roof around the log.

I guess she thought she was building waterfront property, but it's not going to stay that way, because I can't remove and clean the dish anymore without destroying her webbing.












Building a New Addition (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 29, 2018
__ 1
__
cambridgei
dirt curtains
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt decided to build a new addition onto her home (in the back of the enclosure). She didn't...
					




This week I also got three new slings (two _Avicularia avicularia_ and one _Augacephalus ezendami_ from @cold blood), and my _Bumba cabocla_ sling molted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

I was just dripping some water into my slings' containers through holes in the lids. The 3/4" _Phormictopus_ predictably attacked the water and the dropper. When I pulled the dropper out of the hole, her front leg came off with it! (She is actually missing two legs on that side; one was already missing on the day I got her.) The leg that came off continued to twitch for about three minutes. 

It was an accident, and I know this missing leg will regenerate, but I still feel bad about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 3


----------



## boina

Everybody molts. I had 5 molts of adult/subadult Ts in the last 3 days. In the process I got two more mature males that I won't be able to find dates for (one N. carapoensis and one B. albiceps - the market is flooded with males from the same sacs mine are from. People are selling males of those species in BULK at the moment!).

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Sinned

Temps here are also helping with the molting... everyone is popping one off. Love it 

Also found I got some gnats in one of my Phormictopus sling enclosures. Irritating little buggers... the little T doesn't really mind it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

My P. cancerides got himself stuck ( in a sense) on the lid of his enclosure, there's just a few holes in the middle of the top part that doesn't open and he was holding on to those holes upside down for quite some time, he looked tired to me,lol. The plastic is fairly slick and I don't think he could figure out how to get down, he was right above the edge of his hide and he has a pretty fat butt , if he fell it wouldn't have been far, but I was concerned about him falling on that edge. Turns out I was right, poor guy was tired....I opened the door and slid a deli cup at an angle underneath him and he immediately used the edge of the cup to calmly get down to his hide. Looks like I'm going to have to do some rearranging in his enclosure, since he's been climbing a lot lately.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gaherp

Sorted out another group of Hapalopus sp Colombia lg slings. All have fed on fruit flies and going out to the wholesalers this next week. Setting up more portion cups for Avic avic sac i am opening in five days or so. Gotta split another colony of dubia roaches can never have enough of them for sure. After feeding more T's i will sort more started colonies of dwarf isopods. Non T related but in same room had more ackies hatch this morning. That is it for today hopefully I can get some fishing in later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

Saw my Homoeomma sp. fire sling eating. I was pretty sure it had eaten a couple of times already, but it was nice to actually see it. (I've had the sling for 2 weeks now.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

Steatoda sp. sac hatched (only a few have emerged)
Syctodes sp. sac hatched (estimate about 3 dozen so far)
Waiting on L. hesperus and G. kochi sacs to hatch


----------



## dmac

Was out of town camping the last four days and got back in this evening to find this:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Malo

My B.vagans sling put up the dirt curtains today. Which is good as apparently I've been feeding it too many crickets lately. He has a really big butt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My tiny sling was drinking from its water dish. Awww, how cute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey

MOLTS AND ANTS! 

Today in the spider room, I registered 10 out of 22 mixed slings and juvies have shed since this time last week. High summer!

Also, though, I noticed Ferkytoodle, my S. Heros (not a spider, but one of my babies all the same, bless his many little legs!) was clinging to the screen lid of his enclosure in a peculiar method. He's very settled into his habitat, so I was surprised to see him hanging from the roof. When I investigated, he had been invaded by fire ants that have been climbing into the house looking for food and water. Big centipedes are very messy eaters, and he apparently had left some juicy bits lying around for our little ant friends to scarf up. They invaded my mother in her bed last night too, when she left a few crumbs lying around after a midnight snack!

 I swear if it doesn't rain soon, I'm packing up and moving to the northwest! Phoenix got its first big whacking storm of the monsoon yesterday, but it was like it split and went to the east and west of us as it rolled down from the mountains. Still no significant rain. The animals here are in their last desperate attempts at survival since we've had no rain to speak of since before the beginning of the year. Keep your fingers crossed for us or say a little prayer. Ferc has been moved into an emergency ant free space, but I need these creatures to move outside where they belong. Fire ant bites are vicious, and I could lose a lot of animals if they got serious about assaulting them.



draconisj4 said:


> Lol, I tried to get the dish out without dumping sub all over it's webbing or getting an angry OBT in my face...the spider stayed hidden but there was just too much sub in the dish and a good part of the webbing got covered. Little guy probably isn't too happy with me, but it did get a nice fat roach for compensation.


Some people consider it a badge of honor to count the number of buried water bowls in the habitat when they rehouse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_L. nigerrimum_ _arboricola_ decided to hunker down in the worst place after a recent rehouse.  In the process of trying to get her to move, she posed up against the glass, and the light from my phone flashlight illuminated her scopulae nicely.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Rain. At last. Blessed, blessed rain. 

No ants, no new molts. Just gorgeous rain.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Mirandarachnid said:


> You know how they say a watched pot never boils?
> 
> Well, on January 25th, I started up a wax worm culture with about 30 worms. They pupated, became moths, flew around for a few days, died. You know the life-cycle. About a week after the moths died I would inspect it every few days, lookin' for worms. No dice. I was starting to get a bit frustrated, cause I *really* thought I did everything right. Maybe it's too dry? I lightly misted the culture once, about a month ago. After we moved to the new place the culture was put on the top shelf, and I had stopped checking it because I was pretty sure it had failed.
> 
> So, a couple days ago we were in the Chamber, just that last look in on the spiders before we go to bed. I happened to glance up at the top shelf, and what do I see? The substrate in the wax worm culture has *become* worms. I'm really kicking myself for not taking a picture of it. Probably had something to do with the fact that I'd been awake about 21 hours and stumbled on a tedious task I was obligated to attend to.  They had spun so much silk through the medium that it was a solid disk. It was tough to pull apart, like stale, spongy bread filled with wiggly worms.
> 
> The yield was a little over 400 worms. I have 10 tarantulas. I gave 300 to a lady that does wildlife rescue.
> 
> Oh, and I learned that they can chew through those plastic soup cups


Remember this? 

Well, after I counted out the worms, I tossed the rest of the medium back into the container I had them in, because I knew there was no way I had found all of them. There were also a few worms that made it away from us, they got tossed back in as well.

Fast forward to last week, I'm puttering around in the spider room, and I hear a distinct 'bug' noise. It sounds like either chewing, or the scraping of feet against plastic. I'm searching around my desk for the source of the noise, when my hand touches the bottom of the wax worm container. It was quite warm, and I knew exactly what that meant. Another truckload of waxies . I haven't counted them out yet, but I got a mini fridge with a programmable temperature setting so I can keep them longer than a week before they pupate on me again. 

I also have a super cute non-predatory communal going on. There are three velvet ants of two different species, a gorgeous scarab beetle, a morio beetle that just wont die, and a few hisser nymphs. It's quickly becoming one of my favorite enclosures to watch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

So a while back I posted I found H. pulchripes slings for a reasonable price but I didn't have room for any more T's. I finally broke down and contacted the vendor but he was sold out. So, to make myself feel better I ordered a 3/4 inch  E. uatuman sling which was also on my wish list ( I need an intervention, lol). It came today and I swear it has to be the boldest little thing ever. It bolted out of the shipping vial and led me a merry chase all over the plastic bin before I could cup it.

The enclosure I had ready was too large since I overestimated it's size but I didn't have anything else to put it in so I figured I'd see how it did in there before trying to find something smaller. It hid for all of 10 minutes, then proceeded to explore, have a drink and explore some more. After about three hours it parked itself on the side and stayed there. I usually offer new slings food after a few hours so I dropped a prekilled lat near the water dish. It took the sling 15 minutes to find it and it's happily chowing down as I type this. I think it will be fine in that enclosure, but good grief... if it's this bold at this size what on earth will it be like when it gets bigger?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dovey

draconisj4 said:


> So a while back I posted I found H. pulchripes slings for a reasonable price but I didn't have room for any more T's. I finally broke down and contacted the vendor but he was sold out. So, to make myself feel better I ordered a 3/4 inch  E. uatuman sling which was also on my wish list ( I need an intervention, lol). It came today and I swear it has to be the boldest little thing ever. It bolted out of the shipping vial and led me a merry chase all over the plastic bin before I could cup it.
> 
> The enclosure I had ready was too large since I overestimated it's size but I didn't have anything else to put it in so I figured I'd see how it did in there before trying to find something smaller. It hid for all of 10 minutes, then proceeded to explore, have a drink and explore some more. After about three hours it parked itself on the side and stayed there. I usually offer new slings food after a few hours so I dropped a prekilled lat near the water dish. It took the sling 15 minutes to find it and it's happily chowing down as I type this. I think it will be fine in that enclosure, but good grief... if it's this bold at this size what on earth will it be like when it gets bigger?


Ephebopus is such a fun genus to begin with. I'm not familiar with this species, but I thought I had lost my bluefang for sure not long ago when it came shooting out of its habitat like a bat out of hell. I had been certain that it was deceased and was looking for its body. It came running up my arm, down my blouse, all the way down the front of my jeans and took a flying leap off my cross-leg sandal toward the floor! Happily I had a catch cup ready and was able to fetch it out from under the bed, where it had decided it would be happier since no one was poking at its home under there! And it's larger skeletal cousin, E.  murinus, is the only spider that has actually chased me out of a habitat before, Old Worlds included! They are definitely an extreme genus, be it extremely secretive or extremely bold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4

Dovey said:


> They are definitely an extreme genus, be it extremely secretive or extremely bold.


Looks like I have both ends of the spectrum, my E. murinus is the secretive one and the way the E. uatuman is acting it will probably be the one ripping the tongs from my hand and beating me over the head with them. Fun times ahead, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

I decided to get cute with my 'wild caught' shelf while I was doing some rearranging













WC shelf



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Jul 16, 2018

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Dovey

Mirandarachnid said:


> I decided to get cute with my 'wild caught' shelf while I was doing some rearranging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WC shelf
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Jul 16, 2018


Are you the creative black sheep of the family, or do you just have the best parents ever? That's simply wonderful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey

Monsoon season here in Arizona means tarantula season. I've already sighted one or two juvies just a little bit smaller than adult mice scuttering around in the house on my nightly excursions to the "ladies' powder room," but I didn't have a flash light or catch cup with me. 

Today in the spider room I am making sure I have catch cups and short-term tarantula removal equipment available for the inevitable moments when wild spiders come into contact with domestic people and animals. I spend a good chunk of July and all of August shifting Big Boy chalcodes specimins to safer areas of inquiry in their search for that magical girl to fulfill their dreams. The porch in our backyard full of dogs is not a safe area for that search!

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> Are you the creative black sheep of the family, or do you just have the best parents ever? That's simply wonderful!


 A little from column A, a little from column B

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Today well outside the spider room, I got the expected call, which is my own first name delivered in a particularly shrill and questioning tone which invariably means "come and get this horrible spider." Sure enough, there was a pretty significant beastie climbing around on the lace curtains in the living room. I was able to remove it to a safer spot in the garden. It was actually kind of funny, because I fully expected to confront a lost tarantula that had somehow wandered into the house. Instead, This is what I found:


Paraphrynus sp.
God, I love living in Arizona! How big, you ask? Well I'll tell you, when my dad called up the stairs for me to "come and get one of your bugs," he thought in the low light that he had found one of my adult female dubia escapees. When he saw all the legs and such, that's when things got a mite strained. BIG. That's how big. Body the size of a big-ass mature dubia nama. I love Arizona!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> Today well outside the spider room, I got the expected call, which is my own first name delivered in a particularly shrill and questioning tone which invariably means "come and get this horrible spider." Sure enough, there was a pretty significant beastie climbing around on the lace curtains in the living room. I was able to remove it to a safer spot in the garden. It was actually kind of funny, because I fully expected to confront a lost tarantula that had somehow wandered into the house. Instead, This is what I found:
> View attachment 281135
> 
> Paraphrynus sp.
> God, I love living in Arizona! How big, you ask? Well I'll tell you, when my dad called up the stairs for me to "come and get one of your bugs," he thought in the low light that he had found one of my adult female dubia escapees. When he saw all the legs and such, that's when things got a mite strained. BIG. That's how big. Body the size of a big-ass mature dubia nama. I love Arizona!


Man, I'm jealous.  That's awesome!


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Kochiana brunnipes _was rehoused today.  Finally outgrew the condiment cup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greasylake

Not animal related but the spider room is also my bedroom, so I think it qualifies. My friend and I just finished building my new computer from which I am currently typing this, and I am very excited for all the new games coming out this fall.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CyberSkully

Dave Jay said:


> I fed my small Phlogius crassipes slings, played the usual "I'm gonna jump out and go for a few laps before dinner" game. Young Geoffrey likes to work up an appetite.


That made me laugh...



Greasylake said:


> Just outside of Houston. I go all over the city though for work, fun and family.


I'm just outside of Houston, as well.  Have worked all over the city, though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey

Okay, this is crazy! Remember when I said I thought I saw a juvie around the house? Well today in the spider room one was hand delivered. I left the room for just a minute and when I came back there was a juvenile probably 3 and 1/2 inches climbing around on the wall! 

After making sure of the species, I immediately ran around and counted noses of my own collection. No chalcodes teens missing. This was definitely a stranger! So I popped him or her into a temporary bin and offered up a roach, which was graciously accepted. 

It is definitely a first-rate New River Rust Rump, but the last thing in the world I need is another chalcodes. I will be releasing this young lady / gentleman as soon as I can manage once she/ he has finished what appears to be a delicious and much-appreciated dubia meal.

Now, how that juvenile made its way into the house up to my own room on an upper floor is anyone's guess. I have French doors into my bedroom off of an exterior gallery, so I am guessing that this little creature climbed up the outside of the house and came in the gallery door during a recent monsoon storm to escape the flooding we experienced. Poor little castaway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## WildSpider

Went outside the spider room today to look for Dolomedes triton. Didn't find it but found some other cool stuff and brought home a _very_ muddy foot as proof of our excursion. Word of advice: avoid wearing flip flops in wetlands during a spider hunt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dovey

I can hear you approaching the door now: THWORK THWORK THWORK....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CyberSkully

Dovey said:


> Okay, this is crazy! Remember when I said I thought I saw a juvie around the house? Well today in the spider room one was hand delivered. I left the room for just a minute and when I came back there was a juvenile probably 3 and 1/2 inches climbing around on the wall!
> 
> After making sure of the species, I immediately ran around and counted noses of my own collection. No chalcodes teens missing. This was definitely a stranger! So I popped him or her into a temporary bin and offered up a roach, which was graciously accepted.
> 
> It is definitely a first-rate New River Rust Rump, but the last thing in the world I need is another chalcodes. I will be releasing this young lady / gentleman as soon as I can manage once she/ he has finished what appears to be a delicious and much-appreciated dubia meal.
> 
> Now, how that juvenile made its way into the house up to my own room on an upper floor is anyone's guess. I have French doors into my bedroom off of an exterior gallery, so I am guessing that this little creature climbed up the outside of the house and came in the gallery door during a recent monsoon storm to escape the flooding we experienced. Poor little castaway!


Aww it found you.  You must care for it. Lol

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

CyberSkully said:


> Aww it found you.  You must care for it. Lol


Right? I can just hear that spider now. 

"You mean I clawed my way up the side of your house, found my way into the door, and patiently waited for you to get back and put me in one of those little deluxe apartments that my homies have up there.. Now you say you're putting me back _outside?!"_

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dovey

UH OH.


B. Vagans exit strategy. 

Yeah, I found her, but neither one of us was happy.

Man, they go from derpy little cutie-pie to  ingrate runaway teenager in a single shed. And how such a big  spider got through such a tiny little hole will never cease to amaze me. 

So what did I do? The tarantula teenager equivalent of bringing her home in a police car and feeding her, of course. Thank God I found her before another pet ate her. Guess we'll be pushing up that new housing for her and several other insolent, awkward teens.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> UH OH.
> View attachment 281348
> 
> B. Vagans exit strategy.
> 
> Yeah, I found her, but neither one of us was happy.
> 
> Man, they go from derpy little cutie-pie to  ingrate runaway teenager in a single shed. So what did I do? The tarantula teenager equivalent of bringing her home in a police car and feeding her, of course. Thank God I found her before another pet ate her. Guess we'll be pushing up that new housing for her and several other insolent, awkward teens.


I love how the skull is making the "uh oh" face

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane

Looks like the skeleton was just as shocked as you were.

Was filling up the water dish for my A. geniculata juvie. It decided that was a good time to try to explore the outside world. Was on the way out when I got my brush and tried to coax it back down. Tagged the brush then ran back down. Phew.

Definitely convinced me of the value of a water hole in the lid...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InvertAddiction

Anxiously waiting for my Lasiodora difficilis sling to molt lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey

I've got the opposite going on right now. Everybody is suddenly molting and is getting too big for their sling jars. Got to figure out the housing for all of these teenagers! I'm sort of hoping we don't have another major molt for a few weeks. Sheesh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InvertAddiction

@Dovey  I'll gladly trade you haha. All my other slings molted but this one is just taking its sweet sweet time.  Definitely not like my LPs I had rofl.  Dollar Tree has some awesome containers for juvies, for both arboreal and terrestrial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey

I think I figured out how I got into trouble with my b vagans. For an assessment, check out my thoughts in the informational thread called "a few thoughts on B vagans temperament."


----------



## draconisj4

Rehouse day for my 1.25" N. incei gold and 1.5" L. klugi. I thought the incei would give me trouble since it's so fast, but it was no problem. The klugi was a different story, I got to play chase the spider for a while, it went into the new enclosure, then out before I could get the lid on,went back into the old enclosure, then out and ran around the double bins I was working in for a while, then into a catch cup, then out, and then back in and finally wouldn't come out of the catch cup. I finally set the cup in it's new enclosure and closed the lid. It came out after a few minutes and went into it's new hide. Phew!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dovey

draconisj4 said:


> Rehouse day for my 1.25" N. incei gold and 1.5" L. klugi. I thought the incei would give me trouble since it's so fast, but it was no problem. The klugi was a different story, I got to play chase the spider for a while, it went into the new enclosure, then out before I could get the lid on,went back into the old enclosure, then out and ran around the double bins I was working in for a while, then into a catch cup, then out, and then back in and finally wouldn't come out of the catch cup. I finally set the cup in it's new enclosure and closed the lid. It came out after a few minutes and went into it's new hide. Phew!


Better you than me, mate! Thanks for the timely reminder, however. I'm getting ready to rehouse my own incei and had forgotten that they are known for speed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Dovey said:


> I'm getting ready to rehouse my own incei and had forgotten that they are known for speed.


Hopefully your incei rehouse goes as easy as mine did. It was just in a small deli cup so I was able to lift out the whole webbing structure with the spider in it. I just set the whole thing in the new enclosure, nudged it a bit and it walked right out and stayed still long enough for me to get the lid on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Dovey said:


> I've got the opposite going on right now. Everybody is suddenly molting and is getting too big for their sling jars. Got to figure out the housing for all of these teenagers! I'm sort of hoping we don't have another major molt for a few weeks. Sheesh.


Bleh, same here. Although, It's just rainin' ladies over here. So it's not all bad. Oooooooo that reminds me, I haven't processed my P. cambridgei molt yet. I wonder what it has in it's pants!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4

Dovey said:


> I've got the opposite going on right now. Everybody is suddenly molting and is getting too big for their sling jars. Got to figure out the housing for all of these teenagers! I'm sort of hoping we don't have another major molt for a few weeks. Sheesh.


Don't feel alone, I've got the same thing going on. I thought I had stocked up on larger enclosures but now I'm running out and these darn spiders won't stop molting. Some of them were just rehoused a few months ago and need to be again...I'm looking at you LP, A.geniculata, P. cambridgei and OBT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanBsTs

My 0.1 T. plumipes ate her first post molt meal, emerged and brought out her molt and made me so frickn happy  she is just so gorgeous I can’t get enough of her. After over 40 days of being holed away this is a treat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moshpitpanda

Today in the spider room..

Water bowl empty when I get home..strange..substrate appears very moist..Re fill water bowl and examine. Within half an hour the bowl is half empty..strange..Sling was in bowl but only for a second..I conclude this bowl is leaking (though I have no idea how) and decide I will be a genius and apply super glue to the outside of the bowl to prevent any leaking! After I apply the glue, I then realize if there are tiny holes the glue will just contaminate the water and if not it will contaminate the dirt the sling drinks from!   So I then spend about an hour finding something to become substitute water bowl. I settled on one of those plastic covers that you find on things like eye glass cleaner spray bottles. Cut it in half, clean it, apply..destroy mini hide I created..remove sling..re create hide..apply new bowl again..pat down substrate..aaand back to normal! A learning experience!


----------



## lvc

Been really busy lately with moving into my new appartment and other stuff so there have been a lot of things going on in my spideroom since I last posted. All of my Ts have molted at least once in my care now and some are already done with their second molt. 2 weeks ago my H.pulchripes sling constructed an awesome funnel-like entrance to her burrow. She used the small plasticplant and webbed it all up with dirtcurtains and a hole on top of the plant which leads down to her den. Couple of days later she molted for the second time in my care and she already destroyed a mealworm today. Really in love with this specimen! Cant wait for it to get bigger


----------



## boina

Just found my MM P. insignis dead . He didn't even reach a full year after maturing. Since he was very active until a few days ago I was rather surprised to see him dead today.

Other than that I've had at least 5 spiders molting a week for several weeks now, and I haven't cought up with the rehousings... but I just saw my freshly molted P. ornata and she's huge and impressive now, and the L. sp. Borneo black is a shiny black beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 6


----------



## Torech Ungol

You know how crickets like to not fall straight down? I was feeding Euphrati, my A. chalcodes, earlier when the cricket I was giving her leaped off the edge of the tongs... directly onto her eye cluster. She lunged for the cricket as the cricket jumped away, and missed. I herded the cricket to her, and she happily ate it, but I was laughing at myself practically the whole time. Sadly, this is not the first time I've dropped a cricket directly on her. It is the first time it hasn't spooked her, though, so that's progress, at least.


----------



## dangerforceidle

I think one of my _M. balfouri _is thinking of running away and joining a circus with this stilts routine.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Thekla

So, apparently, a couple of months after her moult my B. hamorii girl thought that with new clothes there need to be a new/redecorated home, too. She started with some light digging here and there and dumping the substrate into her water dish (something she has never done before). Obviously, that wasn't enough as for redecorating, so she decided that her old furniture had to go as well. Something, I actually don't understand... she loved sitting on those dried up moss balls/patches. Those were her most favourite spots in the whole enclosure. 




(This was before her moult.)

So, when I got home yesterday, she had dumped the biggest piece of the moss into her water dish, which subsequently wicked away all the water.




Her whole enclosure looked like a battlefield. And when I tried to get the moss out of the water dish, she was quite adamant to leave it right there where it was. I had to distract her with a roach to get that thing out. But when I tried to get another piece out she came after me (I mean, my tongs) again, with roach between her fangs and all.  After a brief fight, I got that piece out as well, but wouldn't risk another battle over the last big piece of moss. So, I thought 'Have it your way... for now. Tomorrow I'll get that last piece and fill up your water dish.'
Well, that was the plan anyway. But no such luck...

When I woke up this morning she had obviously chosen her new favourite spot:




Now, hours later, she's still sitting comfortably in her dish and wouldn't budge one iota. 
"We will have to talk about this, young lady!" 

ETA:
And now she's mocking me, getting even more comfortable in that dish...!? :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 7 | Wow 1


----------



## draconisj4

So my OBT is still messing with me. I woke up this morning and it had done this overnight, dumped sub all over it's old webbing and attached new to the top vent  Now how am I supposed to open it without making the little orange bugger angry? Oh well, at least this time it left the water dish alone, lol. 

Also, I had a Horrid King assassin running all over my counter because it made a break for it during feeding, all the while holding on to it's roach for dear life. I really need to rehouse those guys.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Mirandarachnid said:


> I decided to get cute with my 'wild caught' shelf while I was doing some rearranging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WC shelf
> 
> 
> 
> __ Mirandarachnid
> __ Jul 16, 2018


Including a copy of Maurice Sendak 'opera'

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## lostbrane

I went ahead and finally made an acrylic lid for my A. geniculata's enclosure. I really should have done it sooner, no excuse really. As if to tell me that I should have, whilst I was drilling away at the acrylic Lucius there decided to start climbing on the screen top again...

Anyways, it was a lot of fun making it, even if I didn't have all the necessary supplies to make it go a lot easier, and even if it wasn't cut exactly to size...

A few things.

1: The pieces of paper are to close the gap that I completely underestimated, as I'm sure it could have squeezed through. I have enough spare acrylic that I can make a new one and silicone some shims on in the future. I left extra acrylic at the end for a "handle."

2: I was originally going small hole, bigger hole, but then felt like that was making it more complicated than it needed to be, and only stuck with the 1/4" bit from then on. I'm going to keep an eye on everything to make sure things don't turn south for some unexpected reason.

3: I know the sub looks dry, but it's just the surface. The front two corners are still moist all the way to the bottom. Edit: I also just reburied the hide and added in some fake plants, to spruce it up a little/improve.

If there is something glaring that I happened to miss or messed up big time that needs to be addressed, I am all ears.I don't think I did but what I don't think has proven to bite me big time later so.

Other than that, I think I succeeded at making a major pain top for myself but it's safer for the tarantula so that's all that matters.


----------



## Marika

I think my H. sp fire sling molted, yay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

My T. plumipes threw a ball of substrate at me today!  And the best part is I got it on video

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Razzledazzy

DanBsTs said:


> My T. plumipes threw a ball of substrate at me today!  And the best part is I got it on video


I've never seen that kind of behavior before.  Has it done it off camera before?


----------



## DanBsTs

Razzledazzy said:


> I've never seen that kind of behavior before.  Has it done it off camera before?


No she has never done it off camera. Ive heard of Ts throwing substrate before but whether this was defensive behavior or just Ts to T things idk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

I had to laugh at my little L. klugi, after being so adamant about not going into it's new enclosure it sure is enjoying it. After it's last molt it could touch all four sides of it's old enclosure if it spread out. Now in the new one it's always sprawled out as if to say " Ahhhhhh, so much room!"


----------



## Bree24

Accidentally tipped over one of my B. boehmei sling vials. Poor bugger got knocked for a loop!  Thankfully, she’s okay... 

On the (kinda sorta?) plus side, she was so freaked that when I dug her out she bolted onto my hand. First time I’ve held a spider without being scared. Woo! 

Gotta be a wee bit more careful next time...


----------



## PurelyRavage

I had multiple molts. Feelsgoodman

2xChilobrachys dyscolus black
1xChilobrachys electric blue
1x avicularia Avicularia
1x Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
1xEphebopus Cyanognathus
1xPterinochilus Murinus
1xCyriopagopus sp. Hati-Hati
2xHolothele incei GOLD
2xchilobrachys Sp fimbriatus
2xchilobrachys sp blue vietnam

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dmac

Got the best look so far at my recently acquired P. cambridgei.


Checked in on my new B. sabulosum (which molted) and A. ezendami slings, courtesy of Cold Blood.





Other than that, did some feedings and snapped a pic of my G. pulchra who just molted.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bree24

dmac said:


> Other than that, did some feedings and snapped a pic of my G. pulchra who just molted.
> View attachment 282440


Good looking spider.


----------



## Minty

Managed to get a couple of pics of my _Lapropelma violaceopes _ for the first time since her moult.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Feed that poor girl!  She's hangry.


----------



## Ungoliant

mmcg said:


> View attachment 282604
> 
> Managed to get a couple of pics of my _Lapropelma violaceopes _ for the first time since her moult.


What did you do to that poor girl, look at her?


----------



## Bree24

Ungoliant said:


> What did you do to that poor girl, look at her?


She just hates the paparazzi, man.


----------



## Minty

Ungoliant said:


> What did you do to that poor girl, look at her?


She was just asking for a hug!


----------



## Torech Ungol

Sanguinius, my Holothele longipes, tagged his cricket with such enthusiasm that he rolled twice and ended up upside-down with his fangs directly through the cricket's eyes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marika

H. sp. fire is eating again after molting about a week ago.

Pulchra thinks she's arboreal.

And...I know this may sound weird...but I think I want more Ts :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

Marika said:


> H. sp. fire is eating again after molting about a week ago.
> 
> Pulchra thinks she's arboreal.
> 
> And...I know this may sound weird...but I think I want more Ts :wideyed:


Gasp. More? You dont say?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Torech Ungol

Marika said:


> H. sp. fire is eating again after molting about a week ago.
> 
> Pulchra thinks she's arboreal.
> 
> And...I know this may sound weird...but I think I want more Ts :wideyed:


You're right, that is weird. Why do you not *know* you want more T's?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xenoking

Lol when I opened my pink toes cage she came out and went on my hand it was really weird


----------



## draconisj4

Sooo... I tried to dampen the substrate a bit for  my A. geniculata and it was pretty much like " Food? No. Food? No. Food? No. AHA! You....FOOOD!!!" I barely got the lid closed in time. Little piggy just ate 3 roaches 2 days ago, sheeesh

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## draconisj4

My P. murinus is a fussy little thing( not quite so little anymore). Since it's decided to attach it's web to the top vent I mess it up it every time I open the enclosure. I opened the top and dropped a roach in, the spider came running out, grabbed the roach and took it into it's burrow. A couple of minutes later it came out, fixed it's webbing  to its satisfaction and then went back in to eat. I guess it didn't like my redecorating, lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gaherp

Today I just fed a ton of spiderlings and snapped a few pics. One of a really plump female T. violaceus and a few of our C.elegans.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Bree24

Second day in a row where I came home to find that one of my slings had JUST finished molting. I don’t know whether I should be happy that they molted or upset that I was 30 minutes shy of getting to watch. 

On the plus side, almost all of my slings are on the same molting schedule. my girls are synced!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Got some roaches today, fed a couple T's, and let my B. auratum roam around the room for a couple hours.

First up is my suspected B. kahlenbergi female munching on a dubia.




Next is my female B. auratum, and in true auratum fashion it's to the highest places they can go.







She says, " okay, I'm out, what now? I know, I know, look pretty, just look pretty."  After her poses she did a good girl and walk straight over to the beer. (Not pictured) she also spent some time inspecting the vacuum.







On her way to the top of the window seal, she climbed up this lovely picture. Before reaching the top she stopped on the ledge to get a little sun and watch the football game across the street, I must say it was cool to see her chillin' in the window while I took an outside adult break.




Anywho, just wanted to share a few pics of today's action.

Cheers,
YellowBrickRoad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My H. sp. fire sling surprised me by molting today, exactly one month after her last molt. I didn't even realize she was in premolt. I gave her a mealworm yesterday and was just checking if she had eaten it, and there she was, on her back freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

My _Grammostola pulchra_ gave me a bit of a half arsed threat posture , just five minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bree24

My 3/4” B. boehmei molted a couple days ago, which was a relief because she took a tumble a few weeks back and I was worried that she might have troubles. Open her up today to water her, and I got to watch her take a drink from the soil. What a comforting feeling, having visual confirmation that your babies are staying hydrated. 

Also interesting that her sack mate, who molted two weeks ago, is almost three times her size and gained twice as much in comparison. I wonder if this means I have a male/female pair on my hands.


----------



## dmac

The spider room is also the scorpion room and this happened:



Uroctonus mordax now a mama.

Other than that awesomeness, fed the new H. pulchripes and the rest of the slings, and was pleased by my P. cambridgei which is hanging out more and more in the open now
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

Today I found the one cricket that was making noise and threw it right in front of my chalcodes' fangs. Blessed silence.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

Poecilotheria striata

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

One of my Neostenotarsus sp. Surinam molted and to my surprise turned out to be a mature male. It's sooo tiny! I haven't seen it streched out yet but body length is less than 1/2" and I'd estimate DLS at 1 1/2", if even that. I've got a mature micro-spider .

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

I actually got to see my _Idiothele mira_.  The first real look at it since I moved it into its enclosure on receiving day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

Pulchra has spent the whole day sitting in her (almost empty) waterdish.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## draconisj4

Rehoused my N. tripepii and oldest G. pulchripes juveniles today. Five hours later the pulchripes is not happy and is on the side looking miserable, the tripepii however made itself right at home. It's already excavated a space under it's hide and pooped in it's water dish, home sweet home

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trytiped

My B. hamorii stretching a day after a molt

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

More rehousing today, one extremely unhappy and very uncooperative D. pentaloris juvenile ( fast little bugger) and one dream of a little B. albiceps sling that obligingly walked right into it's new enclosure.  I'm waiting on an enclosure to rehouse my OBT, that should be fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

My little B. hamorii sling is practicing to be just like another rather famous hamorii here on the boards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane

Found out late last night the enclosure I was housing my A. chalcodes in has a slight gap where it was bowing (hadn't seen that). Then she poked her fangs through and I was convinced she was about to snap them. Thankfully got her away from there before she could do anything. So, picked myself up a locking tub and rehoused her. She did not really want to come out. It was only until I started pulling the water dish (along with the large silk mat she had laid down over the entire surface of the sub) that she started to "cooperate" in a "you're not taking what is mine human!" kind of way, and she almost climbed up the that onto the quickly elevating water dish. Anyways, she's safe and sound now and hopefully won't try to explore anything else besides feeders with her fangs...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Right before I left for a trip recently, my D. diamantinensis took off running and gave me the chance to confirm that he’s now mature (and yet acting like an angsty teenager ). I suspected his ultimate molt might be coming up when he took forever in premolt and was really grumpy about it.




And today this handsome, calm lad came out for a wander  (P. otiosus)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Teal

We got this new hopefully-girl set up in an enclosure! Yeah, the legs are a bit wompy... but she enjoyed a huge dubia and has made herself right at home!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Bree24

No surprise that my 3/4” G. porteri is the first T to give me a threat posture.  Go ahead, attack my paintbrush! You’re so tough! Oooooo! I wish I’d gotten a picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant

I just had a very lucky break.

I opened the condiment cup to feed my _Phormictopus_ sling. It got spooked and climbed out onto the rim of the container. I tried to nudge it back into the container, but it bolted across the little side-desk where I keep my tarantulas and fell.

I thought it was lost for sure, as this area of the floor is kind of cluttered and has heavy shelves and bins behind which an escaped sling could run. Fortunately, it landed on a crumpled paper towel that was down there, and when I opened it, the sling had crawled into the folds of the paper towel. I quickly closed it back up, placed the paper towel in my rehousing bin, and managed to get the sling back into its condiment cup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Ants! Ants attacking my upstairs dubia bin! Thousands of them! This is the one thing I hate about monsoon season in Arizona. The ants come into the houses just desperate for food and water or maybe just to escape the heat. I don't know, but ants everywhere and this is in my bedroom! I don't dare spray, because this is also my spider room. Thank God they haven't attacked any of my babies.

I was able to save some of the mature females and a few of the smaller nymphs, but the attack was well under way and it was like something from an Animal Planet nature special or a movie with Charlton Heston. God, did I get bitten. My hands are just covered with little bites. I'm meeting a friend at a pub  in a little bit, and I'm really glad. Frankly, I could use a drink.

I think the ants were initially attracted by the scent of some porridge I was feeding the dubias and then couldn't believe their luck at discovering a captive supply of livestock. I won't be feeding wet delicious foods anymore, that's for durned sure!

My hands are still shaking. Jeez Louise, I do need a drink....

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Teal

Dovey said:


> Ants! Ants attacking my upstairs dubia bin! Thousands of them! This is the one thing I hate about monsoon season in Arizona. The ants come into the houses just desperate for food and water or maybe just to escape the heat. I don't know, but ants everywhere and this is in my bedroom! I don't dare spray, because this is also my spider room. Thank God they haven't attacked any of my babies.
> 
> I was able to save some of the mature females and a few of the smaller nymphs, but the attack was well under way and it was like something from an Animal Planet nature special or a movie with Charlton Heston. God, did I get bitten. My hands are just covered with little bites. I'm meeting a friend at a pub  in a little bit, and I'm really glad. Frankly, I could use a drink.
> 
> I think the ants were initially attracted by the scent of some porridge I was feeding the dubias and then couldn't believe their luck at discovering a captive supply of livestock. I won't be feeding wet delicious foods anymore, that's for durned sure!
> 
> My hands are still shaking. Jeez Louise, I do need a drink....


Oh shoot, I'm so sorry! I love ants, but they can be seriously harmful when they get into places they shouldn't be 

You can put your dubia enclosure in a pan of water to deter invasions, or apply a rim of petroleum jelly around the outside to prevent them from climbing (if they are getting in through ventilation at the top).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dovey

Do you all think baby oil would do the same thing in terms of keeping ants out of habitats? Buy baby oil, I mean regular mineral oil.


----------



## Teal

Dovey said:


> Do you all think baby oil would do the same thing in terms of keeping ants out of habitats? Buy baby oil, I mean regular mineral oil.


I honestly don't know. And I don't know how thick it is... would it maintain a layer on the side of an enclosure like petroleum jelly?


----------



## Dovey

Can I admit just among y'all that I have been fighting tooth & nail against depression and an anxiety disorder for a while now, and today was just especially bad. Today I skipped church and hardly left my bedroom except for a quick trip to the kitchen for lunch and a few minutes watching the sunset this evening.

Today in the spider room, I mostly just hugged my spiders to me and hunkered down to get through this bad patch. Well okay, I didn't actually hug the spiders...that wouldn't end well. But I dithere'd and poked over every single habitat and sat in wonder at some of the growth my slings have experienced lately.

Days like this are really grim. I didn't even get jobs done that I needed to do for the spiders like poke holes in some new Sterilite containers and mix up some substrate. Everything just seemed so overwhelming. I probably didn't have the chutzpah necessary for rehousing, anyway. But I did see to all my spiders--and that's not nothing, is it?

Tomorrow will be better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Razzledazzy

Caught my chalcodes sitting in her water dish and taking a bath like a bird. It was adorable. Wish I'd gotten video of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Dovey said:


> Tomorrow will be better.


Yes, it will.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dovey

Razzledazzy said:


> Caught my chalcodes sitting in her water dish and taking a bath like a bird. It was adorable. Wish I'd gotten video of it.


Well it's monsoon season here in chalcodes central, the Sonora Desert, so that makes perfect sense to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux

Dovey said:


> Tomorrow will be better.


Definitely will. Unmotivated days come and go. Feeling like that sometimes. Good thing we have our Ts to keep us occupied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

I swear these tarantulas mess with us on purpose. I have cleaned and refilled my C. marshalli's water dish 3 times since last Friday. First he pooped in it, then he put a bolus in it, then he webbed it and the water wicked out. Yesterday I noticed he had flipped it over and buried it and I thought that I would wait until today( feeding day) to take care of it. I no sooner cleaned and refilled it when he came running out and started drinking like he hadn't been offered water for days 

So now I'm the one who feels guilty...when he's the jerk.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dovey

draconisj4 said:


> I swear these tarantulas mess with us on purpose. I have cleaned and refilled my C. marshalli's water dish 3 times since last Friday. First he pooped in it, then he put a bolus in it, then he webbed it and the water wicked out. Yesterday I noticed he had flipped it over and buried it and I thought that I would wait until today( feeding day) to take care of it. I no sooner cleaned and refilled it when he came running out and started drinking like he hadn't been offered water for days
> 
> So now I'm the one who feels guilty...when he's the jerk.


Maybe he was just turning over his water dish all those times to indicate to you that he'd drunk it all up and finished, sort of like a pint of beer. Okay, maybe not.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Razzledazzy

My auratum won't stop getting substrate in his water dish. Out of my three he's the only one who does this. Please sir, have some decorum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

I was complaining vociferously yesterday that I had the only shy geniculata sling on the planet, a serial non eater and slow grower. Happily, she was out and about today and took a nice fat dubia Like A Champion. Yea team!

I also ran one pass my Neoholothele incei, who was all over that action as always. I love that species! So olive green and shiny, and so fierce!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Okay, shy genic is making a complete fool of me. I was removing an uneaten dubia from a different habitat, and since she was sitting right there, I popped it into the geniculata's bin. She jumped on it like she was starving to death even having just eaten two days ago. This is a pretty sizable dubia, too, probably the size of her abdomen. She almost took the tongs away from me, and this spider is maybe two inches on a good day! I think we have a cure here. I think the girl has found her inner nature and is well on her way to full geniculata-hood!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

Got some enclosures ready for the new T’s I bought that should all be coming on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

Dovey said:


> Okay, shy genic is making a complete fool of me. I was removing an uneaten dubia from a different habitat, and since she was sitting right there, I popped it into the geniculata's bin. She jumped on it like she was starving to death even having just eaten two days ago. This is a pretty sizable dubia, too, probably the size of her abdomen. She almost took the tongs away from me, and this spider is maybe two inches on a good day! I think we have a cure here. I think the girl has found her inner nature and is well on her way to full geniculata-hood!


Mine tried to eat her water dish today, I'm sure she has tipped it over by now. I couldn't feed her to distract her either, she's way too fat. I wish she was still shy, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88

Feeding day today

Tomorrow and monday I will be preparing enclosures for several new additions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey

PanzoN88 said:


> Feeding day today
> 
> Tomorrow and monday I will be preparing enclosures for several new additions.


Me too! For newly large additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Looks like my new sling (A. eutylenum) had a busy night - she had covered her cork bark with substrate.

Pulchra was testing the lid of her kk with her fangs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfSoon

I watched this little one gaze out the evening window and perform his nightly ablutions. 






I also rehoused two sweet little B. sabulosum slings, and dug around in my E sp Red’s enclosure looking for a mealworm it turned out she had eaten after all. My bad, neglecting to crush the head.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## weibkreux

Rehoused the 3 P. regalis slings that I picked up earlier today. I decided to separate them instead of continuing their communal setup. Better safe than left with only one fat spood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

WolfSoon said:


> I watched this little one gaze out the evening window and perform his nightly ablutions.
> 
> View attachment 287388
> 
> View attachment 287389
> 
> 
> I also rehoused two sweet little B. sabulosum slings, and dug around in my E sp Red’s enclosure looking for a mealworm it turned out she had eaten after all. My bad, neglecting to crush the head.


Dude! Free-range spiders! Now that's living.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

Just saw my new P. cambridgei do a happy dance for the first time. Was wavin it's lil butt all over the place haha.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## boina

Saw my P. reduncus juvenile hanging out on her cork bark this morning after more than a month in hiding (and a molt). I was a bit worried about her since I rehoused her into her adult enclosure already. It's a bit big for her at the moment but I didn't have an intermediate enclosure available and thought I'd see how it goes. She looked well enough this morning and not overly thin, so all is well, as it seems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## weibkreux

One of my two A. seemanni slings is in pre-molt again, while the other one still hasn't molted. It sure is taking its time.


----------



## antinous

Everyone ate! Usually a hit or miss for me because even yesterday the antinous was giving me a bit trouble by redecorating the mealworm all over its enclosure, but it ate this time as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Did some rearranging! Also going to make the styrofoam cooler at the bottom into a sling incubator, I’ll post a thread for it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Three out of the five slings ate again today, one of the P. antinous  did not eat yet again  and the other took literally all day to eat what I gave it last night! Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Phormic28 said:


> Three out of the five slings ate again today, one of the P. antinous  did not eat yet again  and the other took literally all day to eat what I gave it last night! Haha


Chewing each bite 100 times!


----------



## Thekla

Finally, my G. rosea has flipped!  Just came home from work and found her/him like this:




(S)he is the last T that hasn't moulted in my care yet. Fasted for 6 months. Just hoping all will be well and that I'll finally be able to sex her/him properly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dovey

Thekla said:


> Finally, my G. rosea has flipped!  Just came home from work and found her/him like this:
> 
> View attachment 287879
> 
> 
> (S)he is the last T that hasn't moulted in my care yet. Fasted for 6 months. Just hoping all will be well and that I'll finally be able to sex her/him properly.


Yeah, um, take it from me...don't lose the molt before you can sex it.  I know, how does that even happen, right? Trust me, it happens!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

I woke up to @Nightstalker47 s MM metallica drumming. A hour before my alarm. I may be just leaving him with my hungry female tonight.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ungoliant

I heard a loud drumming against plastic while I was photographing one of my tarantulas. I looked, and it was my juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_. I guess he's practicing?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Thekla

Dovey said:


> Yeah, um, take it from me...don't lose the molt before you can sex it.  I know, how does that even happen, right? Trust me, it happens!


As it turns out I didn't even need the moult... he hooked out! 




Now, I need to find him a girl, I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Made an incubator for my slings and juvies that gets to about 82 F (12 above room temp outside the incubator) and it only runs on 7 watts of energy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey

Thekla said:


> As it turns out I didn't even need the moult... he hooked out!
> 
> View attachment 287951
> 
> 
> Now, I need to find him a girl, I guess.


What a handsome red boy! Yeah, it's really sort of your patriotic duty to find him a lady friend now that these guys aren't going to be pouring out of Chile as adults!



Phormic28 said:


> Made an incubator for my slings and juvies that gets to about 82 F (12 above room temp outside the incubator) and it only runs on 7 watts of energy!


That is seriously impressive. Especially if you have a bunch of slow growers. Frankly, I'm looking forward to shorter, cooler days. I'm sick to death of having to keep up with all these molts and rehouses!


----------



## Dovey

Ungoliant said:


> I heard a loud drumming against plastic while I was photographing one of my tarantulas. I looked, and it was my juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_. I guess he's practicing?


I've seen that too! I wonder what that's about? Any theories? Seriously, is he just trying out this new cool thing he figured out how to do?


----------



## antinous

Dovey said:


> That is seriously impressive. Especially if you have a bunch of slow growers. Frankly, I'm looking forward to shorter, cooler days. I'm sick to death of having to keep up with all these molts and rehouses!


All mine are Pamphos, so not exactly slow growers, but I'm a bit impatient and want to get them out of the sling stage ASAP  That and my house gets down to 68-69 and I'd rather them be a bit warmer than that in case the low temps cause any problems. I wish I had that problem lol


----------



## Dovey

Phormic28 said:


> All mine are Pamphos, so not exactly slow growers, but I'm a bit impatient and want to get them out of the sling stage ASAP  That and my house gets down to 68-69 and I'd rather them be a bit warmer than that in case the low temps cause any problems. I wish I had that problem lol


Whereas I look on sweaters and jackets with longing you wouldn't believe. We are all so excited here in Phoenix because we are getting some of hurricane Rosa tomorrow and Monday, which will drop the temperature down below triple digit for the first time in a long time! I can't even imagine what it will be like to walk outside and the temperature be in the 80s! Heaven! You always want what someone else has, isn't that so?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Well, it finally happened. One of my tarantulas flipped it’s dish: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Update: It flipped it the right side up on the opposite side :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Teal

Today we found our recently paired P. murinus female with an egg sac  



Dovey said:


> Whereas I look on sweaters and jackets with longing you wouldn't believe.


This is the story of my life. I cannot actually function in a sweater/jacket until it is below 40°F degrees... otherwise I get too hot ):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Dovey said:


> I wonder what that's about? Any theories? Seriously, is he just trying out this new cool thing he figured out how to do?


I'm guessing it's just his male instincts kicking in a bit prematurely. (He doesn't do it often; it's the first time I've heard him drum.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous

Have to leave for a couple days so I put my parents in charge of the keeping the house temp above 69 so hopefully nothing happens to my T’s...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Ungoliant

I was playing the ribbon game with Bulldozer (pulchra, left) when Genicula (right) climbed up to investigate, so I let them play tug of war against each other.












Tug of War (Bulldozer vs. Genicula) [1/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2018
__ 2
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
genicula
geniculata
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
juvenile male
male
pulchra
whitebanded tarantula




						I was playing the ribbon game with Bulldozer (pulchra, left) when Genicula (right) climbed up to...
					




While Bulldozer is bigger, it wasn't long before Genicula got the upper hand due to his enthusiasm.












Tug of War (Bulldozer vs. Genicula) [2/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2018
__ 2
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
genicula
geniculata
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
juvenile male
male
pulchra
whitebanded tarantula




						While Bulldozer (left) is bigger, it wasn't long before Genicula (right) got the upper hand due...
					




Genicula finally won by yanking the ribbon into his cage, but he fell into his water dish and thereby lost some of the dignity of victory.












Tug of War (Bulldozer vs. Genicula) [3/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2018
__ 5
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula finally won by yanking the ribbon into his cage, but he fell into his water dish and...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## antinous

Apparantly everything’s going well, I told my parents to send me temperature updates every night and morning along with a photo. And my dad took notes of who was out in the morning and right before bed lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Phormic28 said:


> Apparantly everything’s going well, I told my parents to send me temperature updates every night and morning along with a photo. And my dad took notes of who was out in the morning and right before bed lol


That's attentive.


----------



## Marika

My A. eutylenum is such a cute little bulldozer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lostbrane

So, for whatever reason, my sleep schedule is always kerfuffled. More often than not I’m so exhausted I pass out when I get home from work, then wake up some hours wide awake. Last night was one of those nights.

One my inadvertently favorite things to do in this state of hyperconsciousness is do rehousings (because what better thing to do is there at or around 1 in the morning than this?). 

So, rehoused the P. metallica sling. Has a much larger piece of cork bark to hang out on/hide behind which is good because the old one was rather small. Also think it’s getting somewhat close to molting so also a decent time to do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

lostbrane said:


> One my inadvertently favorite things to do in this state of hyperconsciousness is do rehousings (because what better thing to do is there at or around 1 in the morning than this?).


I tend to feed whatever slings are out again and fill up water bowls whenever I wake up in the middle of the night lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thekla

Finally! My T. cyaneolum just re-surfaced after being buried away for a whole month. 




It definitely has moulted, the question is when...?  How do you determine the day of moulting for documentation purposes? Normally, I'd just go a week back, but somehow I don't think it moulted just a week ago. What's your experience with Ts that really buried away for moulting?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Thekla said:


> It definitely has moulted, the question is when...?  How do you determine the day of moulting for documentation purposes? Normally, I'd just go a week back, but somehow I don't think it moulted just a week ago. What's your experience with Ts that really buried away for moulting?


Normally, with fossorials and terrestrials, I make a starter burrow for them against the side of the enclosure so I can see what’s happening (mold growing, molting, etc.). Never had one reject a burrow, but I’d just put the dates it was in its burrow as an approximation. For feeding, I would just try feeding it as it looks like it may be getting hungry (as it’s in a stance where it’s waiting for prey to come by).

Got some shopping done and took some, I mean kindly asked before taking, some possible future enclosures after they grow out of their deli cup enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Thekla said:


> It definitely has moulted, the question is when...?  How do you determine the day of moulting for documentation purposes?


If I do not know the exact date when it molted, I just record the date I found the molt or saw it reemerge (and note that it is not the day of the molt).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Dovey

Yep, the day I find the molt is registered as the day they molted. That way I'm always on the safe side in terms of offering food.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Thekla

Dovey said:


> Yep, the day I find the molt is registered as the day they molted.


If I did that some of my Ts would never get any food again.  Not all of my Ts bring out their moults at some point. For example, my. B. albo juvie/sub-adult has moulted at least three times in the same burrow, but I never saw a shred of moult. They must be piling up inside, it probably uses them as wall decor or such. 

But I guess the day of reemerging could work for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

Well my O. schieodtei disappeared, presumed dead, and the first of my three M. balfouri males matured. They are not really that big, so I may not rehouse them again - in a medium kritter keeper right now. Also, I have a migraine and feel like crap and the cats are complaining because their food is late and this has really not been my day...

Reactions: Sad 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Thekla

boina said:


> Well my O. schieodtei disappeared, presumed dead, and the first of my three M. balfouri males matured. They are not really that big, so I may not rehouse them again - in a medium kritter keeper right now. Also, I have a migraine and feel like crap and the cats are complaining because their food is late and this has really not been my day...


Was fuer ein Sch...tag! 

I'm sorry for your loss and everything else going on right now. Hope tomorrow will be better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

G. rosea sling ate for the first time in my care, yay. A. bicoloratum has already eaten twice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey

Marika said:


> G. rosea sling ate for the first time in my care, yay. A. bicoloratum has already eaten twice.


I live in your world. I have a rosea that I'm beginning to think just doesn't like dubia roaches. I actually went out and got her some crickets. We'll see how it goes! Honestly, I know the drill, but this is getting on my last damn nerve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Fed all, but the platyomma and the Brachypelma (they’re all too fat), and the ‘cascada’ literally was on its back wrestling with a pretty small mealworm in comparison (who’s head was crushed in the first place so idk why it put on that show). Also the ‘flammifera’ decided to give the crushed meal worm a threat posture which was adorable

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

Dovey said:


> I live in your world. I have a rosea that I'm beginning to think just doesn't like dubia roaches. I actually went out and got her some crickets. We'll see how it goes! Honestly, I know the drill, but this is getting on my last damn nerve.


I got her a week ago so it didn't really take too long...but my other slings have eaten right away


----------



## Minty

Rehoused my P subfusca LL sling into its first enclosure, after receiving it yesterday. Spidersworld EU packaging was great too.


----------



## antinous

mmcg said:


> Rehoused my P subfusca LL sling into its first enclosure, after receiving it yesterday. Spidersworld EU packaging was great too.


No photos of the little guy? Lol

Made five enclosures for some new arrivals coming in Tuesday, anybody want to guess what the species is (it’s just one species)?


----------



## Greasylake

Phormic28 said:


> Made five enclosures for some new arrivals coming in Tuesday, anybody want to guess what the species is (it’s just one species)?


Hmm could they be Phormictopus?


----------



## antinous

Greasylake said:


> Hmm could they be Phormictopus?


Yes

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Dovey

Phormic28 said:


> Fed all, but the platyomma and the Brachypelma (they’re all too fat), and the ‘cascada’ literally was on its back wrestling with a pretty small mealworm in comparison (who’s head was crushed in the first place so idk why it put on that show). Also the ‘flammifera’ decided to give the crushed meal worm a threat posture which was adorable
> View attachment 288510


Ha ha ha! I can hear it going "Hy-Yah!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty

Phormic28 said:


> No photos of the little guy? Lol
> 
> Made five enclosures for some new arrivals coming in Tuesday, anybody want to guess what the species is (it’s just one species)?


I’ll try and get a photo when I get home, but it’s only 2cm at the moment.

I guess the species is.... Chilobrachys fimbriatus.


----------



## dangerforceidle

mmcg said:


> I’ll try and get a photo when I get home, but it’s only 2cm at the moment.


They grow fast.  My sling/juve (on the cusp) is one of my favourite Ts.


----------



## Minty

dangerforceidle said:


> They grow fast.  My sling/juve (on the cusp) is one of my favourite Ts.


Glad to hear, I’ve wanted this species for a while. My next T will be one of the suggestions from a thread I started asking for suggestions. The problem is narrowing it down to one (or two, or three) haha. I’d also really like to get a Chilobrachys sp. electric blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

mmcg said:


> I’ll try and get a photo when I get home, but it’s only 2cm at the moment.
> 
> I guess the species is.... Chilobrachys fimbriatus.


Nope! It’s in the Phormictopus genus tho as @Greasylake guessed it correctly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Finally found my D. diamentinensis juvie! The little fella has been missing for a week. It had webbed up a small dish in a pile of clutter. Honestly was getting worried it was forever lost and I'd find a little husk years later, so it's a relief.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88

Rehoused my B. albopilosum Nicaragua sling that molted recently into a 16 oz deli cup.

On a very unrelated note: haven't seen you around the boards lately @Tia B


----------



## miamc12321

Came home to see Leela (A avic) sprawled out comfortably on her log at last.  She was a glass climber, but she has this look of 'where has this been all my life?'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tia B

PanzoN88 said:


> Rehoused my B. albopilosum Nicaragua sling that molted recently into a 16 oz deli cup.
> 
> On a very unrelated note: haven't seen you around the boards lately @Tia B


Yeah, life got busy for a while but I'm gonna be more active again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Evidently today is " You can't have my dish day" P.cancerides, A. genic and LP

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Gaherp

Had a fourth sac get opened today of elegans. Gonna have to sort a lot of mini slings this week. More pics on my photo thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika

Feeding day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

*m u n c h*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

My tiny A. bicoloratum sling looks like it's in premolt, it has a big and very shiny butt... It was carrying a ball of substrate and walking on a plastic leaf that it has as a hide. Suddenly it slipped and fell on its back, still holding the ball of dirt  One of the cutest things I've ever seen.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antinous

Getting some of my dream T's today, stay tuned for photos


----------



## antinous

0.0.5 _Phormictopus_ sp. ‘blue’ slings! Can’t wait until they put on some size


----------



## draconisj4

My 1.5" T. ockerti butt threatened me for the first time since I got it at 1/2". My baby is growing up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gaherp

Misses sorted the first sac of C. elegans, and tomorrow will be sorting another. Over the weekend more elegans to sort. This sac ended up with a total of 94 in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Malo

My B.Vagans finally came out to play with a new birthday suit after 2-3 months burrowed. Now around 3" or so.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Minty

My other _Pterinochilus lugardi _sling moulted. Also noticed that my _Poecilotheria metallica _refused its food, so I removed it. Colours are darkening so I believe it's gone in to premoult.


----------



## Enrgy

my .5 obt has webbed the entire mason jar after a week of having it... above ground tho


----------



## Gaherp

Another sac sorted with 79 slings. The C. elegans are producing fertile clutches and I can't fuss about that. Sorting out a third one tomorrow and it was a bit larger so hopefully better numbers.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## boina

My OBT stuck its feet out after 4 months of being burrowed. Good - I was getting worried. Now, if it could come out completely please, so I can see how big it is?

And I think both of my H. pulchripes slings are male . Not absolutely sure yet, though.

And I do suspect my 'confirmed female' P. pulcher is also a male. If this suspicion gets confirmed I'll be really pissed off . I absolutely love this spider.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

A rare sighting of this elusive creature this morning

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antinous

Added two new Pamphos to the collection!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

boina said:


> My OBT stuck its feet out after 4 months of being burrowed.


Mine has always been out and about, but has decided to disappear. Hope it doesn't get to 4 months though...

In other news, I decided to redo the enclosure my P. cambridgei due to the gap between the cork bark and the lid being too small. Shaved off a bit of the cork bark and took out a bit of sub and now it's satisfactory. I was expecting a long drawn out battle but it was relatively calm. Guessing it's in premolt.


----------



## WolfSoon

My little male jumping spider chilled out in his favorite hiding spot (inside a spray bottle nozzle) and supervised while I fed the Ts. Just as I wrapped up feeding, he emerged and hopped back into his enclosure when I offered it to him. Perfect timing!
Later, outside the spider room, I carved a spooder pumpkin. I think it needs some fuzziness!

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Thekla

Just rehoused my Homoeomma sp. fire sling:


We'll see how long its new home looks this nice and tidy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

Rehoused my _Caribena versicolor_ sling, last night. It's now in a 32oz deli cup for the next few moults. I could have kept it in its old enclosure for another moult but it would have been more difficult rehousing it later.


----------



## RonC

I didn't think my new arrival_ G. Pulhripes _would eat but offered a meal worm last evening. Wouldn't even come out of her hide as I expected. Killed it and dropped it in the empty water dish with plans of removing it this morning if still there. To my surprise my little spidy had dragged it to another corner and was administering CPR. Sadly the mealworm didn't make it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WildSpider

RonC said:


> I didn't think my new arrival_ G. Pulhripes _would eat but offered a meal worm last evening. Wouldn't even come out of her hide as I expected. Killed it and dropped it in the empty water dish with plans of removing it this morning if still there. To my surprise my little spidy had dragged it to another corner and was administering CPR. Sadly the mealworm didn't make it.


RIP mealworm. My G. pulchripes sling was like this when I first got her too. She wants to be a lifeguard when she grows up. She's already moved up to assisting superworms. They grow up so fast...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Got a little sign for the spider room today, please excuse the reflections...the sign is kind of shiny

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## antinous

Angry antinous is angry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

Rehoused my T. cyaneolum today, and after loads of butt waving it's now sulking like a truculent teenager. There's just no appreciation with kids these days. 





Oh, and I caught my D. diamantinensis doing some spider yoga the other day. That position must have one of those fancy yoga names, right?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marika

A. eutylenum has closed off both entrances to her burrow, so maybe she's in premolt...or maybe she's just mad at me for giving her a new, substrate-free waterdish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RonC

My _G. pulchripes_ decided to redecorate last night. Built a levee around its water dish without filling it and deepened the hide. Also been offering small meal worms which she ate one earlier in the week but has refused any more. Got a few very small crickets and dropped one in this morning and it lasted about 3 seconds.


----------



## antinous

Regular maintainence


----------



## antinous

Well saw that the flammifera molted and was ecstatic, but then that didn't last as I saw it had most of it's abdomen still stuck in it's exuviae. Spent the better part of 30 min slowly taking it off while the tarantula was running around it's enclosure, but I'm pretty sure I got it all off with the help of two pairs of forceps and a wet q-tip. Time will tell, but hopefully it's fine.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had to fix a problem in my 6" female S. cal's enclosure - a decorative branch came unstuck from the glass and fell against the front door, keeping me from opening it lest the branch come toppling out, along with the hide and a likely angry African OW. Thankfully I had a top opening to get in and work with, or this would have been much trickier to tackle. She behaved herself and hid away in her den while munching on a superworm, allowing me to get to work without the hassle of having to dig her out first. 5 minutes and 3 sticks of hot glue later, I don't think it'll be a repeat problem. Didn't even dream of letting the entrance to that den out of my sight for a second though.

She was nice enough to let me grab a pic of her for my troubles. 












Glimpse



__ Arachnophoric
__ Oct 21, 2018
__
calceatum
featherleg baboon tarantula
featherleg tarantula
stromatopelma
stromatopelma calceatum




						Haven't seen this girl in her entirety in at least 3 months. The only reason I knew she was...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

G. rosea sling came to say hi...



...and G. pulchra loves food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## antinous

Flammifera seems to be fine, went to check on it today and it came running out with its bum in the air and wiggled it around at me. Probably the cutest thing I’ve ever seen a spider do tbh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WildSpider

Marika said:


> G. rosea sling came to say hi...
> View attachment 289989
> 
> 
> ...and G. pulchra loves food.
> View attachment 289990


Those pics of them are adorable! Wanna wave back to the little G. rosea.



Phormic28 said:


> Flammifera seems to be fine, went to check on it today and it came running out with its bum in the air and wiggled it around at me. Probably the cutest thing I’ve ever seen a spider do tbh


Glad to hear it turned out alright, Phormic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonC

Last night my _G. pulchripes_ I've had for a week decided to close the entrance to its hide. Don't even have a pet hole anymore . Had a fat black booty last time I saw it yesterday. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp

Paired one of the first female C. elegans to drop a sad this season for the second round, and took a little peak at a female elegans that is guarding her sac. Also fed a few of the little slings I have growing up of various species my misses held back for future breeders. Below is the pairing and the female elegans with her sac. Sling pics will be grouped with tomorrow's since I will be doing a lot of transferring tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika

I decided to rehouse pulchra.

Her new enclosure:



"Ok, there's the garbage disposal unit."



"Darn it, I think I'm stuck!"



"Yep, my butt's too big."






"That's enough, no more pics!"



Already started to bulldoze under her hide. Came out to check if the waterdish was still in the same place, then went back to bulldozing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## RonC

Well mine decided to dig out of its hide so no molt for now I guess. Only in for one day. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 T was feeding on a small cricket.


----------



## SpaceM

Said goodbye to my first and only scorpion today (Heterometrus longimanus i believe although i'm not sure) in a part exchange for a juvenile P.metallica. Sad to see her go but had hardly seen her since I first got her 6 months ago so wasn't really getting much out of having it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

My MM Tapi sanctivincenti went out to breed today. His new breeder was so impatient he immediately introduced him to his females when he brought him home and sent me a vid. Nothing came out of it yet, of course, so we will see.


----------



## antinous

Watching my _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'cascada' molting right now! It's really interesting to see all the 'prep work' they do before molting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miamc12321

Bean, H chilensis, after fasting, and fasting, and fasting... Not only ate his piece of meal worm, but dragged it up and down his 'burrow' trying to decide what he wanted to do with it   It was so hilarious!  You really would have had to have been there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Watched the entire process of the _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘cascada’ molting while drinking wine...anyways, I’m pretty sure I have another male sadly...cool process to watch though! Also when I say ‘sadly’ it’s because I know I’m going to have a pretty hard time finding a female in the short amount I time I have him. That, coupled with the fact that I haven’t seen anyone else really have this species, is going to be a major headache..


----------



## miamc12321

Phormic28 said:


> Watched the entire process of the _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘cascada’ molting while drinking wine...anyways, I’m pretty sure I have another male sadly...cool process to watch though!
> 
> also if anyone wants to venture a guess go right ahead
> View attachment 290630


Edit:
You've got a cutie there!  
Bilbo decided to come out of Mt. Doom to eat.  She snatched up the meal worm, and ran right back.  I don't have any pictures of her because she is so elusive!


----------



## Enrgy

my half inch obt molted today after getting it October 1st with a molt already inside it's cup when i got it.(my dealer didn't have them long either) extremely fast growers i see lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Girlfriend told me to get four 16 oz deli cup enclosures for Wednesday, I have no idea what they are, I have a guess or two, but still not too sure. The waiting game begins...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antinous

Ahh shoot, the package is going to be coming tomorrow. Oh well, I guess I could live with the suspense a little while longer...it’s really bothering me now because I’ve been typing out all the guesses on my excel spreadsheet with what I think it is, only thing is I have two major species I want, so maybe she got me multiples? Is a pair too much of wishful thinking? Lol


----------



## antinous

Four turned into eight as I placed an 'end of the year/season' order for myself....god I need help

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Greasylake

Phormic28 said:


> Four turned into eight as I placed an 'end of the year/season' order for myself....god I need help


Seems like your collection is growing a little fast there bud. Why don't you send some Ts to me and I'll watch them for you so you don't get flooded with spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antinous

Greasylake said:


> Seems like your collection is growing a little fast there bud. Why don't you send some Ts to me and I'll watch them for you so you don't get flooded with spiders.


Hahaha. I told my parents when they commented on how many tarantulas I had, that they had babies...

But, is it just more, or do others buy multiples of the same species sometimes to help ensure they get a female? I don’t do it all the time, just with my ‘favorite’ species


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Wolfspidurguy said:


> okay ive been talking about this alot (mostly because im salty) but i have been looking for a p audix for about 2 years now and i have seen 3 in that time span and i was ecstatic when i saw one and then caught it well imagine my face when after i put some fruit flies in its enclosure and i opened up the sealed  tight critter keeper it was housed in to see... nothing... it escaped...
> 
> you mean https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC178kThBUvGNps5cabRP_2Q


i caught another one and its not getting out this time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

feeding day the other day tried to get some feedings on camera but no one cooperated but im gonna feed my hogna carolinensis or as i just learned today i think it got moved to lycose so its a lycose carolinensis


----------



## moshpitpanda

My sling got its first rehousing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Rehoused my female _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'platyomma'. A bit large (16x10) and it's around 3.5", but it'll grow into a bit.


----------



## Thekla

My C. versicolor sling moulted a couple of weeks ago, and after that it was definitely time to rehouse Mr or Mrs Blue Berry. So, when I came back from my week-long vacation we got to it. Rehousing it was as easy as it could be, but it needed a couple of days to orientate itself...


It wandered around quite a bit as if to see where the right place for its web would be. And it seems when I went to work this morning, my little sling got to work as well.
This is what it looked like when I came back just now, that whole corner in just 8 hours, there was no webbing at all when I left this morning.


I'm so proud of him/her! 




Oh, and another sling of mine did a bit of work as well. I told you when I rehoused my T. cyaneolum it was sulking like a truculent teenager. And true to this sentiment, it rearranged its new home... it's subtle, but... well, let's see if you can spot the difference... 

Before:


After:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

P. Sazimai sling molted earlier, while one my A. Seemani and one of my A. Geniculata sealed off their burrows. My other A. seemani sling is sporting a premolt look along with my other A. geniculata. My Female A. Avic as been busy rebuilding her webbing in a new setup, my A. Avic morph 6(whatever), pretty sure it is a female have to wait til it molts again which will be awhile, already over 5 in dls. B. albopilosum hanging out in her burrow shoes been building, think she is waiting for food later today. L. Violaceopes and C. Fimbriatus, well I know they are alive they ate the other day, sure they are doing something in their enclosures.


----------



## WildSpider

Wasn't today but a few days ago one of my Agelenopsis sp. layed a sac.


----------



## antinous

One of my _Phormictopus _has molted, wish the other three will molt soon as well. Planning to buy some display cases at Hobby Lobby to turn into enclosures. Sadly they don't make any large enough for the adults of the species I keep...Anybody know of any large display cases that can be turned into enclosures?

Also had a _Phormictopus _kick hair at me, really strange...


----------



## antinous

Rehoused one of the Phormics into a ‘display’ enclosure so I can show my family whenever they pester me about them..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

Rehoused my cascada and antinous:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

I went on a rehousing spree during the last few evenings. The Africans (C. meridionalis and H. cafreriana) were easy as pie and the C. meridionals was exploring and redecorating her new enclosure 20 min after I put her in it. The burrowers, however...

I had to dig up my A. seemanni and V. paranaensis. I know Vitalius are supposed to be terrestrials, but tell that to my spider, please. Both were a pain in the hind quarters. I collapsed the tunnel on my seemanni because I was looking for her at the wrong place and had to use a brush to gently brush her out without hurting her because she wouldn't budge... then, of course, she suddenly comes hurtling out, fangs at the ready . Now both spiders are sitting in their new enclosures and are still sulking 24 hours later. I'm not looking forward to doing that with my new OW burrowers.

Then I rehoused both Tapi sp. 'Colombia', again easy, because I just grabbed the cork bark they used as hide with the spider in it and placed that in the new enclosure. Works brilliantly with arboreals at least 90% of the time. And since I was at it a few of the smaller ones got an upgrade, too (2 B. albo Nicaragua and my smallest T. cyano).

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Quick question to those who read this, do you think that people would be interested in playing 'tag'? By that I mean one person will make a video of them feeding part or all of their collection and then they'll 'call out' someone's username who in turn needs to make a video. I feel like this would be a cool way to see each others collection haha.



boina said:


> I had to dig up my A. seemanni and V. paranaensis. I know Vitalius are supposed to be terrestrials, but tell that to my spider, please.


Tell my _antinous _it needs to be more flighty and it needs to be in it's burrow more instead of wandering out in the open...

More tarantulas coming in today!! Also sending off a male that I just bought on a breeding loan, so hopefully in 6-8 months there will be a viable sac! Someone tell me it's going to be alright and that I shouldn't be freaking out


----------



## Marika

I rehoused H. chilensis sling. She's so fat, I hope she's going to molt soon, lol.


----------



## antinous

Marika said:


> She's so fat.


Excuse you, that’s rude. I believe the term is ‘big boned’.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antinous

Whenever I feed the slings, I tend to feed whichever of the four juvies I have in display enclosures as well. Today one of the antinous and magna got fed as well.


----------



## RonC

Checked on my _G. pulchripes _today. It thoughtfully left me a window in the side of the enclosure I can peek into its burrow. Couldn't see the T so I got a little closer and changed angle. Little booger went into the fiercest defense posture a 1.25 inch T could muster.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Rehoused my H. sp. blue peru today. I tried the Exo Terra breeding box (medium) for the first time. We'll see how she likes it. 
And I finally finished my new spider shelf in my new spider room (well, the room isn't new, but hardly used before except for storage ). The room is small but it fits that shelf very well, I think. 



Oh, and do you remember when I rehoused my H. chilensis (I really like that new name!) a month ago and how nice it looked?


Well, it doesn't look that nice anymore. 


Today I gave up and moved her (still hoping) water dish after she buried it twice. 
But you can't be mad at such a cute little thing that looks so proud of its handiwork, now can you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

I think my OBT is broken. I rehoused my 3" OBT tonight, talk about underwhelming. It went very smoothly and I didn't even get a threat posture. Maybe I should have my 1.5" B. hamorii give it lessons, I get a threat posture from that little bugger every time I open its enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## miamc12321

draconisj4 said:


> I think my OBT is broken. I rehoused my 3" OBT tonight, talk about underwhelming. It went very smoothly and I didn't even get a threat posture. Maybe I should have my 1.5" B. hamorii give it lessons, I get a threat posture from that little bugger every time I open its enclosure.


Love this.  My B albo must have been an OBT in a past life.  He's sooo feisty!  But I think it's cute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potatatas

miamc12321 said:


> He's sooo feisty!  But I think it's cute


This is why he's feisty! He's trying to show you he's mean and angry but you're just going "aww look how cute he is" when he really wants to murder you!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miamc12321

Potatatas said:


> This is why he's feisty! He's trying to show you he's mean and angry but you're just going "aww look how cute he is" when he really wants to murder you!


Naw, it's huggum wuggums!!


----------



## Potatatas

miamc12321 said:


> Naw, it's huggum wuggums!!


He is death incarnate and should be treated as such! He needs a skull hide for his evil plans

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miamc12321

Potatatas said:


> He is death incarnate and should be treated as such! He needs a skull hide for his evil plans


Hmmm... maybe for Christmas, but would that be encouraging??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous

sp. ‘flammifera’ is acting....interestingly. Never had a Pampho web up ‘everything’ in its enclosure. Mind you it’s nothing like a heavy webber, but it is doing a decent amount for the genus. Wonder if it’s preparing to molt, even though it’s only been 24 days since the last molt


----------



## antinous



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Blonc

I saw a couple of toes from my B.albopilosum sling today.  It blocked off all access to its burrow about a week ago and the only insight to the burrow consists of a spot on the backside of the enclosure where it left a tiny window.  Through that I can see the very tips of two legs but no movement.  I guess I'm now forced to hope for the best and that it'll get bored of hiding and come out in shiny (well... fuzzy) clothes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp

Moving some T's to new digs today so we snagged a few pics in the process of a
D. diamantinensis and i. mira.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## miamc12321

Husband watered everyone by himself today.  I asked if everyone behaved.  He said all but Chewy (B albo), because of course he didn't!  My hubby said he did the usual angsty teenager crud... bite the water stream, slap the water dish, run into his hide... you know... the usual.


----------



## Enrgy

my obt sling thinks it's an avic and actually plan on getting a versicolor soon lol. my lp sat at the water dish most of the day instead of their usual wrestling matches. and my p.gigas was chillin as usual.


----------



## draconisj4

Caught this little devil in the act of burying her water dish not even 2 hours after I cleaned and refilled it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Potatatas

Woke up this morning to find my B albo has flipped! Really wasn't expecting this as he has only stopped eating about 1 week ago. Very exciting for me as this is the first time seeing a moult. Hoping to get home from work and setup a timelapse if hes still in process

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WildSpider

draconisj4 said:


> Caught this little devil in the act of burying her water dish not even 2 hours after I cleaned and refilled it
> 
> View attachment 292266


It just didn't feel right the other way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lostbrane

Gave my P. cambridgei a mealworm. I accidentally dropped it into the water dish. I heard a noise when I got the worm out of the dish. Put the worm in a better spot and saw my P. cambridgei strike the side of the enclosure it was hanging out on. Apparently I pissed it off by trying to get it food...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

I tried feeding Dubia to my larger juveniles for the first time, I've raised them all from tiny slings on red runners. The reactions I got were pretty amusing. They ranged from "Run away! Run away!" to " OMG, what is that? I flick upon you" to " I will sit on you while I decide if you are food" to " I don't care what it is, I'm eating it". In the end everyone ate except the hair flicker.


----------



## Marika

I didn't think I would ever get an OW, but today I got a P. metallica! I haven't handled Ts before, but she seems to love it, she was even trying to hug me 






I also got this one, I'm not sure what species she is. She has red spinnerets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## WildSpider

Marika said:


> I didn't think I would ever get an OW, but today I got a P. metallica! I haven't handled Ts before, but she seems to love it, she was even trying to hug me
> 
> View attachment 292379
> 
> View attachment 292380
> 
> 
> I also got this one, I'm not sure what species she is. She has red spinnerets.
> View attachment 292381
> 
> View attachment 292382


Ah, The Seraph informed me on these. They are well known for their impressive sit and wait technique.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

My P. rufilata juvenile - the one I believe to be female - molted recently, not sure when exactly. She's been out and about for a few days now, looking fantastic, but she won't feed yet. I hope that's because she isn't ready and not because something is wrong. I'm a bit surprised that she will move about outside her hide but not feed. 
And my E. parvulus has molted more than 2 years after the last and everything went fine. She had a kind of cyst or something similar on her back (no, that spot is not from kicking hair, below is lose hair from kicking) and I was a bit worried about her, but she's perfectly fine . No pic yet, she hasn't hardened.


----------



## Ebayzo

Finally my M. Balfouri has shown him/herself. Even snatched a (dead) cricket after a month, been pretty active last two days. The contrast with my A. Geniculata  I love that little trashcan.


----------



## antinous

Made one last order for the year, or for a while depending on if I get a tech position...

Anybody want to get the species? The genus starts with a ‘P’

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blonc

Technically today (just past the stroke of midnight) my B.albopilosum decided to molt after I'd switched out its hide to a more aesthetically pleasing cork bark hide.  I'm not sure why but it molted on its side, it worked out fine in any case.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Gave my A. chalcodes a huge meal today and got to witness my first T happy dance! Absolutely delighted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

One of the pieces of cork bark molded over pretty badly so I removed it. Also had to give this girl a name so I chose ‘Andromeda’ (first T since getting back into the hobby and my gf wouldn’t let me get any more spiders until I named one).



Also got some pics of the freshly molted 3” machala, interesting to see colors on one this small


----------



## antinous

Protip: Panera’s square deli containers make great stackable enclosures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComputerDellLI

Dovey said:


> Yeah, I sleep in my bedro, er, "spider room."


    Today on Danny DeVito day I would like to remind you that of course chicks you bring over won't say no, 'because of the implication.'


----------



## antinous

Edited because why can’t I read properly


----------



## miamc12321

Fed my babies, and Chewy (B albo) decided to take all three of his mealworms.  He even lifted his little leg to 'show' me... sure it was more of a half threat telling me to stay away from his dinner   pics are horrible, but you can see him.  I need a camera!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

H. chilensis expressed her opinion about me.



G. pulchra has been hiding for a few weeks...boring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ebayzo

Been building some cd-case enclosures for me, soon to be, new friends. Also being amazed by the behaviour of my current friends  My a. Geniculata has closed of his hideout completely shut with substrate. Came to say hello almost whole day last weeks but it's goodbye for now i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## galeogirl

Tomorrow my partner and I are putting in a set of shelves to hold all of the invertebrate enclosures.  He really loves me because he's not a fan of the spiders or scorpion, though he is starting to come around on the mantids and roaches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WildSpider

Ebayzo said:


> Been building some cd-case enclosures for me, soon to be, new friends.


I've seen the tutorials on these before and actually bought some CD cases to try it but haven't gotten to it yet. I'd be interesting in knowing how they work for you . Very cool to see someone here make them. IMO, they looked like some neat enclosures.


----------



## Ebayzo

WildSpider said:


> I've seen the tutorials on these before and actually bought some CD cases to try it but haven't gotten to it yet. I'd be interesting in knowing how they work for you . Very cool to see someone here make them. IMO, they looked like some neat enclosures.


Well. Made some tryouts first. You do need the slim cases (lesson learned). But seems solid! Worth a try and simple once you figured out the correct bits to cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

Ebayzo said:


> You do need the slim cases (lesson learned).


Oh, that's good to know. I think I bought the heavier cases. Thanks for telling me .



Ebayzo said:


> Worth a try and simple once you figured out the correct bits to cut.


Glad to hear! If I remember, I'll try to get some slimmer cases and still try this one. Thanks!


----------



## Ebayzo

WildSpider said:


> Oh, that's good to know. I think I bought the heavier cases. Thanks for telling me .
> 
> 
> Glad to hear! If I remember, I'll try to get some slimmer cases and still try this one. Thanks!


Yeah, i only bought 20 regular cases to realise these dont clip (?) in eachother. So a lot less smooth result. Once i got mine ready ill try and remember to post results


----------



## WildSpider

Ebayzo said:


> Once i got mine ready ill try and remember to post results


That would be so cool, thank you !


----------



## Marika

I noticed my tiny A. bicoloratum sling had molted. She was already walking around, but the molt was stuck to her abdomen. It was clearly bothering her and I had to moisten it to get it off. I hope she's okay otherwise.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antinous

Looks like FedEx screwed up with my package and it won’t be here till tomorrow. I know that it’s not the sellers fault so no blame to them, but I’m frustrated as this is the first time I ordered tarantulas when it’s this cold out (was told that temps aren’t a problem though) so hopefully they arrive tomorrow without a problem..

Let my teen nephew feed some of my spiders today. Thought it would get him interested in tarantulas, thought I’d be a good uncle, thought it would be a learning experience, well I thought wrong. He fed my sp. ‘cascada’ and one of my antinous a pretty large meal (superworms) when they’re only 3” or so. I was in the bathroom and I came back to them eating their prey, neither of them hurt, so I’m not freaking out anymore. Needless to say I’m not letting him feed them again.

Anybody want to take a guess on which two of spiders are going to be going on a pretty long diet after today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

antinous said:


> Anybody want to take a guess on which two of spiders are going to be going on a pretty long diet after today?


One of your Phormics right? 

In other news, finally got to see my N. incei last night after a while. It finally decided to grace the surface with it’s presence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebayzo

WildSpider said:


> That would be so cool, thank you !


Don't hold your breath :') Completely f*cked it with sealing it up and making some vent holes. It's a mess and i dumped them  But still i think it's a good option and pretty simple to do, only gotta have more patience


----------



## WildSpider

Ebayzo said:


> Don't hold your breath :') Completely f*cked it with sealing it up and making some vent holes. It's a mess and i dumped them  But still i think it's a good option and pretty simple to do, only gotta have more patience


That kind of stuff happens to me too. Thanks for telling me about though . That tip on thin CD cases should really help I think!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

After several weeks of being butt threatened by my 1.5" T. ockerti it finally flicked hairs at me, all because I tried to change out its poopy water dish. No appreciation at all, lol.


----------



## Blonc

Just tongfed my B.albopilosum sling for the first time and it took down a half-inch red runner like it was nobody's business.  Wasn't expecting it either since it's so shy otherwise diving back down into the burrow as soon as it's aware of me


----------



## grayzone

Discovered why i havent seen my adult 0.1 Phormingochilus rufus in about a month or so...

She was so happy to see me

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## boina

My P. ecclesiasticus seems to be sitting on a dud eggsac - and she's only about 4" at most. What the heck? I didn't think she was mature yet, especially since she had meen molting every few months up to this, so when she barricaded herself in I was expecting a molt, not an egg sac. Now what? I can't get it out without ripping the whole enclosure apart. Hopefully she'll eat it soon. 

Other than that I finally got a look at my juvenile P. antinous and she's bigger than I thought. Now, do I rehouse now when I'm pretty sure she's in premolt or do I wait til after the molt? Questions, questions. 

And I bought 3 P. pulcher slings recently and that turned out rather badly... One died just days after I bought them, very likely because the vial I got it in was too wet. And when I rehoused the other two yesterday and transfered the labels I realized that one of the surviving two is actually a P. reduncus... The seller had two tubs, one full of P. pulcher and one full of P. reduncus slings and obviously some got mixed up and I bought a wrong species... I already have a wonderful female P. reduncus and I don't really need another one, but I really wanted a female P. pulcher . Now I have only one sling left with a 50-50 chance at best of it being female. I need to go to the next expo and try to get more... .


----------



## grayzone

boina said:


> My P. ecclesiasticus seems to be sitting on a dud eggsac - and she's only about 4" at most. What the heck? I didn't think she was mature yet, especially since she had meen molting every few months up to this, so when she barricaded herself in I was expecting a molt, not an egg sac. Now what? I can't get it out without ripping the whole enclosure apart. Hopefully she'll eat it soon.
> 
> Other than that I finally got a look at my juvenile P. antinous and she's bigger than I thought. Now, do I rehouse now when I'm pretty sure she's in premolt or do I wait til after the molt? Questions, questions.
> 
> And I bought 3 P. pulcher slings recently and that turned out rather badly... One died just days after I bought them, very likely because the vial I got it in was too wet. And when I rehoused the other two yesterday and transfered the labels I realized that one of the surviving two is actually a P. reduncus... The seller had two tubs, one full of P. pulcher and one full of P. reduncus slings and obviously some got mixed up and I bought a wrong species... I already have a wonderful female P. reduncus and I don't really need another one, but I really wanted a female P. pulcher . Now I have only one sling left with a 50-50 chance at best of it being female. I need to go to the next expo and try to get more... .


Ecclesiasticus mature and become breedable incredibly small compared to most Psalmopoeus.. i mean, they ARE Aviculariianae afterall.

My female was around 4+" and dropped  2 viable sacks last cycle, and after her recent molt shes produced for me again 1x so far.

I still have a loaner male i could probably get out hint hint

*oops just realized youre in germany

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flashback

I’m a couple of weeks into having my first T & today when I fed him, this is the first time I saw him “web up” the crickets! I thought he was doing this to save them for later (do they do that?),but a few moments later he went back & he appears to be finishing them up!

First time I’ve even seen this! And the other day, I saw him lay flat on the hide for the first time. I thought something was wrong until I researched on here & saw that it was normal, lol

They are so interesting, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Torech Ungol

Blonc said:


> Just tongfed my B.albopilosum sling for the first time and it took down a half-inch red runner like it was nobody's business.  Wasn't expecting it either since it's so shy otherwise diving back down into the burrow as soon as it's aware of me


Tong feeding isn't recommended, as it can damage or break your spider's fang or fangs. Just drop the prey item in front of your tarantula and let it do its thing. They're quite amazing to watch eat.


----------



## Blonc

Torech Ungol said:


> Tong feeding isn't recommended, as it can damage or break your spider's fang or fangs. Just drop the prey item in front of your tarantula and let it do its thing. They're quite amazing to watch eat.


So far so good so I'll probably take the safe way going forward.  Not worth the risk of losing a fang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

nothing happened yet but i am planning on recording a rehouse of my B albo my H arizonensis and maybe my A avic with some feedings thrown in here ill post it somewhere on the forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My G. pulchra likes to eat standing over her waterdish and I've also seen my G. rosea sling doing it a couple of times.

Maybe she wanted soup?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RonC

Washing it's food like a raccoon?


----------



## Marika

RonC said:


> Washing it's food like a raccoon?


Perhaps, or maybe she was trying to drown it before eating it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

rehouseing this angry guy again
	

		
			
		

		
	



gonna record and post it on here again cuz i had alot of fun when i did it yesterday


----------



## Teal

This happened last night!  I can't wait to get in there and see how many slings there are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Ebayzo

Today my A. geniculata became friends with a roach for a bit


----------



## Minty

MM Poecilotheria miranda died.
Newly acquired Chilobrachys sp. electric blue got stuck in a moult and died.
Poecilotheria subfusca died. 

All in the past couple of weeks. Blahhhhhhhhhhh.

Reactions: Sad 9


----------



## dangerforceidle

Not necessarily from today, but I pull them from my camera today... 

_Idiothele mira _taking a drink.  'She' does have a bottle cap water dish... 







_Kochiana brunnipes_ (who has since moulted and needs a new house) eating a meal worm half:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

11 weeks after her last molt my AF G. pulchripes is finally eating a roach! I might be doing a little happy dance myself because at this point I was really, really worried. She hasn't been eating well during the whole last instar - and that means the last 2 years - and I had hoped it would change with a molt and then she didn't eat again... . But now she's finally eating so there is some hope. I bought her fully adult 4 years ago so I have no clue how old she is but I'd hope she has a few more years to live.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## lostbrane

Found out that my "smart" thermostat automatically decided to turn on the "use eco settings when no one is home" setting (yes, that's what that feature is actually called). So it turns off the heat at night .
Thankfully it didn't get into the 50s if not lower like it should have but waking up to mid to low 60s, especially with some small slings was a bit of a harrowing experience.

Other than that, my P. vittata sling has decided to make a dirt dome behind the cork bark. Can't see anywhere into it. Hope that means that it's molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

I really need to organize my big box of invert stuff, I save empty paper towel tubes to cut up for my N. carinata beetles as they like to harden  upside down. Every time a tube falls on the floor a baby house spider makes a home in it. I just found another one, I currently have 3 paper towel spiders...I'm going to have to make a shelf for them if this keeps up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty

For the first time ever, my T stirmi refused a roach. I think she may be in premoult!


----------



## grayzone

Discovered my adult female victori molted today. 
The real bummer was i swore she was with a sack a few weeks ago. She must have ate it or had other plans. Back to the drawing board

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ebayzo

Making room to molt? Big fat dark booty.


----------



## antinous

Bought some new enclosures, for $1.50 they’re not bad in price and they’re 7.5” x 6.5” . Also bought some terra-cotta pots for hides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

i found a spider in my little sisters room turned out to be an american grass spider which ive been looking for but i still and getting some from a friend incase it isnt one


----------



## Ebayzo

Received some new photo equipment (polarising filter - no need to open the enclosure  and studio lamp) so tried them on my T's 





Was also experimenting with layering, not quite the result i wanted but seems pretty fine to me. 

Tommorow off to reptile event to add two additions to my collection.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

My P. regalis just did the pokie pose on the side of the glass. First time I've seen her do it. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebayzo

Added C. cyaneopubescens (Female)  & B. hamorii (unknown) to my zoo today  This will be it for now i guess


----------



## grayzone

My huge female P pulcher finished wrapping her christmas gift for me and @sdsnybny this morning. This thing is epic sized and im scared to find out exactly how many she produced.

Her abdomen was the size of a large strawberry or kiwi prior to dropping

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Rehoused five tarantulas, should be good for another two molts or so. Added some springtails too so fed them as well in hopes the bolus would sustain the colony


----------



## EtienneN

A cricket got loose this morning so now it will be chirping in my bedroom for the next ten years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Some golden and blue legs:

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## lostbrane

My P. ornata sling may have just kicked the bucket...

Update: Yeah, it's done.

Second Update: I just saw my P. subfusca HL sling for the first time after it's molt. The growth is kind of staggering. I'm pretty sure it doubled in leg span (was ~1.25" and is now easily ~2.5"). So that was neat.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## boina

Put up a new shelf. That might not have been the best idea, because now I have more space for enclosures... and on saturday is Hamm expo!!

I hope to sell my MM P. vespertinus (someone is interested but not finalized yet), but what do I want to buy? Hmmmm, let's see...

I really need a female P. pulcher - absolutely love the species. If I can't find a female I'll buy slings.
Then I could do with more Tapis. If I can find T. violaceus I'll buy a few...
And, if the P. vespertinus sale goes through I'll have one XXL enclosure standing empty... now, shoud I go looking for a Phormictopus sp. green, perhaps?

Other than that I'll just close my eyes and stumble blindly through the halls...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lostbrane

boina said:


> should I go looking for a Phormictopus sp. green, perhaps?


Do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Fed my 3 little house spiders that set up homes in the paper towel roll tubes some just hatched B. lat nymphs tonight. The newest spider is so tiny I can barely see it. It's about 4 times smaller than the nymph but last time I looked it was busy webbing the heck out of it's meal, lol. Should last it a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Homoeomma chilensis_ first investigating my meal worm offering, and then finally accepting it.  I will not be struck down by its fiery wrath today, thankfully.  

First feed post moult.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

So, the Hamm expo has come and gone and so have I - Gone there and come back home I mean.

I was really, really good - I didn't buy one of the interesting Sericopelma melanotarsum slings, or the malnourished looking E. murinus, or the faszinating but expensive Theraphosinae sp. panama. I did buy others, though...

Got the P. pulcher juvenile female I wanted from a Polish seller and since I was there I got a juvenile female C. fimbriatus, too (my juvi is still unsexed). I kind of felt like I was rescuing them because the spiders from that specific seller looked really rough and as if they had been stuck in their tiny boxes for all their lives... all boxes were practically completely webbed over and the web didn't look new at all. The P. pulcher couldn't even completely stretch her legs... He had exactly the spider I wanted but I still contemplated passing up on it because his spiders looked so bad, possibly the worst of all sellers there.

Then I got the Tapi slings I wanted - 2x T. plumipes and 2x T. violaceus (from Sven Köppler, a well known name in Europe) and I got 2 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan slings, too. I think I've mentioned before that I like black spiders and if they are anything like my C. fimbriatus I'm going to enjoy them a lot. 

That was it - not too bad, especially since I did sell two MMs. No pics yet - the slings are tiny anyway and I feel too tired this evening to deal with fast and/or OW spiders.

Other than that there always seem to be certain fads when it comes to tarantulas. For a while everyone was breeding M. balfouris and H. pulchripes but that's kind of over. Now you can find Theraphosas at every corner. I saw juvenile female T. blondis for 150 Euro - a steal (yes, blondi, and the breeder was H. Kahlenberg of B. kahlenbergi fame, and he's pretty reliable when it comes to sexing, so it really was a female T. blondi). Everyone seemed to have blondis and stirmis and even apophysis for sale. You could also get all species of Poecilotheria at every corner and even female P. metallica went for under 100 Euro (I was momentarily tempted, but didn't buy any). And for some reason Sericopelmas seem to become the next big deal. On the other hand it seems to be impossible to get any Phormictopus at the moment...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antinous

boina said:


> So, the Hamm expo has come and gone and so have I - Gone there and come back home I mean.
> 
> I was really, really good - I didn't buy one of the interesting Sericopelma melanotarsum slings, or the malnourished looking E. murinus, or the faszinating but expensive Theraphosinae sp. panama. I did buy others, though...
> 
> Got the P. pulcher juvenile female I wanted from a Polish seller and since I was there I got a juvenile female C. fimbriatus, too (my juvi is still unsexed). I kind of felt like I was rescuing them because the spiders from that specific seller looked really rough and as if they had been stuck in their tiny boxes for all their lives... all boxes were practically completely webbed over and the web didn't look new at all. The P. pulcher couldn't even completely stretch her legs... He had exactly the spider I wanted but I still contemplated passing up on it because his spiders looked so bad, possibly the worst of all sellers there.
> 
> Then I got the Tapi slings I wanted - 2x T. plumipes and 2x T. violaceus (from Sven Köppler, a well known name in Europe) and I got 2 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan slings, too. I think I've mentioned before that I like black spiders and if they are anything like my C. fimbriatus I'm going to enjoy them a lot.
> 
> That was it - not too bad, especially since I did sell two MMs. No pics yet - the slings are tiny anyway and I feel too tired this evening to deal with fast and/or OW spiders.
> 
> Other than that there always seem to be certain fads when it comes to tarantulas. For a while everyone was breeding M. balfouris and H. pulchripes but that's kind of over. Now you can find Theraphosas at every corner. I saw juvenile female T. blondis for 150 Euro - a steal (yes, blondi, and the breeder was H. Kahlenberg of B. kahlenbergi fame, and he's pretty reliable when it comes to sexing, so it really was a female T. blondi). Everyone seemed to have blondis and stirmis and even apophysis for sale. You could also get all species of Poecilotheria at every corner and even female P. metallica went for under 100 Euro (I was momentarily tempted, but didn't bu And for some reason Sericopelmas seem to become the next big deal. On the other hand it seems to be impossible to get any Phormictopus at the moment...


Excuse you, Sericipelmas are great!  Lol. Did you see any apophysis there? I’m hoping that if apophysis become ‘common’ over there, they’ll be more of them here (did you know when they were first brought over they were classified as a Pamphobeteus?). You should hit up @KezyGLA for Phormics!


----------



## boina

antinous said:


> Excuse you, Sericipelmas are great!  Lol. Did you see any apophysis there? I’m hoping that if apophysis become ‘common’ over there, they’ll be more of them here (did you know when they were first brought over they were classified as a Pamphobeteus?). You should hit up @KezyGLA for Phormics!


Of course Sericopelmas are great! I didn't say otherwise.  And yes I saw a few apophysis, but only a few.  And it's too late in the year for shipping across the North Sea.


----------



## antinous

boina said:


> Of course Sericopelmas are great! I didn't say otherwise.  And yes I saw a few apophysis, but only a few.  And it's too late in the year for shipping across the North Sea.


Haha was just kidding. Are apophysis expensive over there too? Saw a 1 inch sling for $270 the other day and I almost had a heart attack..


----------



## boina

antinous said:


> Haha was just kidding. Are apophysis expensive over there too? Saw a 1 inch sling for $270 the other day and I almost had a heart attack..


Yes, apophysis are the most expensive of Theraphosas. Still, for about 200 Euro (about 225 Dollar) you get a sexed female...

Also 200 Euro get you a Selenocosminae sp. biru sling - the newest, rarest, and most incredible spider. I saw them and they are unbelievable - iridescent blue, a blue never seen before.

American prices are simply insane.


----------



## lostbrane

I decided to check on my P. vittata sling especially due to me losing the P. ornata. It's just fine, was just hiding out thankfully. 



boina said:


> American prices are simply insane.


 I mean, you're right, but do ya gotta rub it in our faces?

Reactions: Cake 2


----------



## draconisj4

Rehoused my P. cambridgei today, I had been meaning to do it before this last molt but got so busy I didn't get to it. Poor guy gained so much size that he barely had room to stretch in his old enclosure, I felt so guilty . Anyway, he hardened up fine and had a small meal yesterday so he got a new house today. Smooth as silk transfer and if ever a spider could look happy he certainly does. He's all sprawled out on his cork bark with plenty of room to spare

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dapink02

I just witnessed my B. albo bury her water dish for the 40th time. I swear every time I try to give her water she buries her bowl in spite of me. Not to mention she always feels me fill the water bowl and comes running out trying to catch it thinking it's food


----------



## Minty

This arrived!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Today in the spider room AKA the Queen room that happens to have a spider in it: Kate has done nothing. 

What? You expected an A. chalcodes to _do _something?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asmiro

Well my I. mira sling finally made a trap door and burrowed.  Now I get to see all the different poses of dirt :/.  Although I have caught the hungry pose (tiny feet sticking out of the door), it’s rather cute.


----------



## lostbrane

This hasn't been a good week. Looks like my O. schioedtei might go. It's been curled since last night. It's still wriggling about though. Haven't disturbed it, but I see it wiggle about once in a while. I'm hoping it pulls through  Update: it did not.

My first thought goes to husbandry error but there was plenty of ventilation, had a moisture gradient in the sub, etc. It was eating fine too, and it's got a big ol booty so I hoped that maybe it was just going to molt upright but no carapace popped in well 16 hours or so since I first saw it curled. So yeah...

In better news, my C. lividus is starting to roam farther out from her webbed up corner so I hope this means she is beginning to settle and might finally start burrowing.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## draconisj4

I just got a good look at my H. villosella and discovered why its barely eaten since its last molt. There's no mistaking that its now a MM. I've only had it 6 months and its still so small I really wasn't expecting that yet. I pretty much haven't seen it at all since I got it and now that it finally is visible of its web it makes me sad to think that its days are numbered

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## lostbrane

draconisj4 said:


> think that its days are numbered


Better find it a partner and continue the cycle


----------



## draconisj4

lostbrane said:


> Better find it a partner and continue the cycle


Unfortunately for him there's no one close that would want him and shipping him this time of year is out of the question. I also have no idea how long its been since he matured.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## lostbrane

Well shucks....sorry to hear that then.


----------



## boina

lostbrane said:


> Looks like my O. schioedtei might go.


I've had a O. schioedtei dying for no apparent reason, too, and @Venom1080 keeps claiming his Asian arboreals (except Pokies) are more fragile than others.

I think he may be onto something. I think there's something we still don't know about them and how to keep them properly. I've decided to keep mine at least half dry, dryer than usually recommended, since moisture always comes with the risk of infection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

boina said:


> I've had a O. schioedtei dying for no apparent reason, too, and @Venom1080 keeps claiming his Asian arboreals (except Pokies) are more fragile than others.
> 
> I think he may be onto something. I think there's something we still don't know about them and how to keep them properly. I've decided to keep mine at least half dry, dryer than usually recommended, since moisture always comes with the risk of infection.


Either I don't know how to keep them. Or I'm missing something from their care. I keep them vented like Avicularia but mostly damp.

Had two 4"+ LV die. One after a molt. Another out of nowhere. 2 LN slings. Fat and healthy both of them. Found them in resting positions.

So far, I've had literally 50% success rate with Lampropelma. Both my Omothymus have been doing fine for the 6 months of so I've had them. 

@Nightstalker47  lost his O schioedtei recently too.


----------



## Thekla

Just rehoused my B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) sling. That must have been the easiest rehouse ever. The whole thing was done in not even 5 minutes.
Spider in catch cup, catch cup into new enclosure, spider walks out without any hesitance after a couple of minutes, remove catch cup. Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

My gorgeous _Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola _(or _Lampropelma _sp. Borneo Black) made an appearance today.












Always a good day when she can be seen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

Anybody know how to scream ‘Molt already’ in arachnid? The one P. sp. ‘South Hispaniola’ I’ve been keeping an eye on, due to its interesting coloration, is in premolt still and the other three normal looking ones molted already 

Also managed to get some photos of my T’s trying to compare the different purple/pinks with each species:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

antinous said:


> Anybody know how to scream ‘Molt already’ in arachnid? The one P. sp. ‘South Hispaniola’ I’ve been keeping an eye on, due to its interesting coloration, is in premolt still and the other three normal looking ones molted already
> 
> Also managed to get some photos of my T’s trying to compare the different purple/pinks with each species:
> View attachment 294562
> View attachment 294563
> View attachment 294566
> View attachment 294567


The trick is you need to yell at them in the language of their native home.  How is your Taíno?


----------



## Flashback

My A Chalcodes hasn't molted yet, but I've only had him for about a month. I'm curious as to what everyone does with their molts? Also I've read that they shouldn't be disturbed for a week or so, but can you remove the molt immediately or should it stay in the enclosure for a while?


----------



## antinous

Flashback said:


> My A Chalcodes hasn't molted yet, but I've only had him for about a month. I'm curious as to what everyone does with their molts? Also I've read that they shouldn't be disturbed for a week or so, but can you remove the molt immediately or should it stay in the enclosure for a while?


Aphonopelma can go years without molting. I just keep the molts in a tub. Leave the molt in there until the spider is not near it so you don’t disturb the spider. Depending on the size of the T, don’t ‘bother’ it for at least a week and it can take a week+ until it starts eating again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## grayzone

Yesterday i noticed that after 16 days of incubating these eggs the first ewl has emerged.
Today im at 5 of 193. These guys sure are taking their time

Phormingochilus rufus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

I rehoused two slings today.

My _Phormictopus_ sp.  "south Hispaniola" outgrew its condiment cup with its last molt.












Rehoused ♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" Sling



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 13, 2018
__
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"







My _Augacephalus ezendami_ sling (from @cold blood) can still fit comfortably in a condiment cup, but I rehoused it into a deli cup because:

It attached its webbing to the lid so that I can't open the enclosure without lifting up half the substrate, spider included.
It has tried to escape before, so I wanted a bigger margin of error.













Rehoused Augacephalus ezendami Sling



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 13, 2018
__ 5
__
augacephalus
augacephalus ezendami
ceratogyrus ezendami
ezendami
sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

As feeding day grows closer and closer my A. chalcodes continues to do....absolutely nothing. Love this little fluffy tan rock I have.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antinous

Last of the Phormictopus sp. Green Femur/South Hispaniola molted and this one was the one showed an interesting coloration. Waiting for it to harden up so I can see if it’ll have a different coloration than the others. Rehoused all of them too.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_T. rasti_ obscuring her superworm meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Well the Phormic didn’t retain its coloring sadly...but they are all healthy so I can’t really complain


----------



## antinous

One of the Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’ slings molted last night, can’t wait till it puts on more size and gains its adult coloration. Supposedly it’s supposed to look like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Rehousing day for _K. brunnipes_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gaherp

Fed a lot of T's today. Took about two hours to finish a third of the adults. Pics below are of a Female A. avicularia and her web, P. irminia in her log, pet hole C. vonwirthi female, female H. sp colombia lg, and finally one of my female T. violaceus that molted the other day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula dropped his roach bolus in his beloved water dish, creating a truly horrific stench.  (If he was trying to win the award for worst bolus of the year, he succeeded.)

I had to remove the top layer of substrate and webbing (because said stench spilled onto it), which made him attack the tongs repeatedly and kick hairs all over the place.  Despite my best efforts at cleaning the dish (including bleach), there was still a slight odor, so I cut him a new dish and let the old dish air out.  He kicked up another cloud of hairs when I added the new dish.

I'm not sure he _deserves_ a brand new water dish today, but he got one.  Here he is sulking about the whole ordeal.












One Sulky Boi (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 16, 2018
__ 8
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula dropped his roach bolus in his beloved water dish, creating a horrific stench.  I had...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MintyWood826

Went to my first reptile expo and got a sling each of _N. chromatus, B. albopilosum, _and _B. cabocla. _I'd post pics but they are in their burrows.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RonC

MintyWood826 said:


> Went to my first reptile expo and got a sling each of _N. chromatus, B. albopilosum, _and _B. cabocla. _I'd post pics but they are in their burrows.


Just got three new pet holes myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Ungoliant said:


> I rehoused two slings today.
> 
> My _Phormictopus_ sp.  "south Hispaniola" outgrew its condiment cup with its last molt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehoused ♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" Sling
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Dec 13, 2018
> __
> female
> phormictopus
> phormictopus sp. "green femur"
> phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
> sling
> sp. "green femur"
> sp. "south hispaniola"


Damn, that is a good looking spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826

MintyWood826 said:


> Went to my first reptile expo and got a sling each of _N. chromatus, B. albopilosum, _and _B. cabocla. _I'd post pics but they are in their burrows.


I ended up rehousing the B. albo and B. cabocla so I got pictures from that.

_B. cabocla_



_B. albopilosum_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika

I decided that I really want a B. albopilosum and there are some juvenile females for sale. It kinda sucks because it's too cold to order anything. Just five more months, just five more months...

Reactions: Cookie 1


----------



## draconisj4

I feel like my Ts gave me an early Christmas present, I just checked all the water dishes and out of 42 no one pooped or left a bolus in their dish and only 2 filled their dishes with substrate. First time ever

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antinous

The difference one molt makes...
Before



After

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blonc

It's been a molty week for me  My B.emilia popped up about 1 mm longer than before it walled itself off and seems to have started on that v-shaped coloration.  By B.albopilosum dug itself out and was a good 1.5cm longer and quite a bit wider than before.  That's the second month it's decided a molt was necessary (I thought Brachypelmas were slow growers?) and the same goes for its neighbour, my C.cyaneopubescens  That little one doubled in size and no longer has a gimpy leg.  Can't wait until the weekend to see how they feed and I think my albo will get to move into my new home-made acrylic tank.  That'll be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

I believe I just got a threat pose out of my P. metallica sling by trying to take a photo...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boina

One of my largest Ts, Jeanie, my A. genic molted last week and the molt is still only 7 1/4". I thought she would be bigger because the molt before that was already 7". She matured December 2015 and has been molting every December since then but hasn't put on much size lately. I'm a bit disapointed because I thought she'd get to 8" at least, but it doesn't look like it. Even my Sericopelma generalum has reached her size by now... Oh well, size doesn't matter as they say, and she's still a very beautiful and active tarantula.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Tidied up Kate's house today and gave her some fresh water and boy was she not having it! She usually is in her hide when I do that but I couldn't put off cleaning out her water dish any longer so she was out in the open and she made it very clear she hated it. She's currently sitting on top of her hide with her knees pulled up and I suspect she will be that way for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Sexed my sp. cascada as male 
But I’m pretty sure my sp. manabi and sp. magna are female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Torech Ungol

I got the most lackadaisical threat pose ever out of my H. longipes. As I was perfectly gracefully and not at all clumsily giving her water, I accidentally squirted her in the face. She raised one leg, paused, then went ahead and raised three more. From squirt to pose was probably about 4 or 5 seconds. Then, since she had water in her face, she couldn't even keep her fangs open. She kept having to clean her face. I made sure to tell her she was terrifying, and left the room when I was finished so she wouldn't hear my laughter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antinous

Torech Ungol said:


> lackadaisical.


Today I learned a new word


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Hopefully made a happy spider out of my grumpy spider by giving her a very plump cricket.


----------



## Torech Ungol

antinous said:


> Today I learned a new word


The whimsy of the word is rather apropos for the hilarity of the situation as a whole.


----------



## MintyWood826

My A. avicularia got off the side of her enclosure for a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Rehoused one of the sp. ‘blue’, thought the ‘threat’ posture it gave was quite cute:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

There are tarantulas all over my kitchen counter today. Getting ready to replace the desk they were on with more shelves, many of them need rehousing and I had no more room. It's going to be a long day for an old lady, I just love moving furniture

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## korlash091

My G. rosea just ate after fasting for 5 months.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

Rehoused my two Phormictopus cancerides ‘Dominican Purple’ for the sake of enclosure uniformity (also they have a bit more room and I don’t have to rehouse them until a few molts)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irisiridescent

I found out why my (suspected) G. iheringi hasn't had an appetite when I checked in on her and saw a beautiful perfect molt laying behind her. It must have been today or yesterday. My first big t molt!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

I rehoused my N. incei gold today. After her recent moult she definitely needed a bigger home, but I have to admit I wasn't looking forward to that.  Man, those guys are fast... and skittish... and did I mention fast? Blink and they're gone, so don't blink!  And to make this endeavour even more difficult I knew I had to dig her out because as soon as I was touching her enclosure she scurried to the very bottom, where she had established her burrow.




Yeah, so I expected the worst. I prepared myself for every possible scenario I could think of. I had catch cups, brushes, poking sticks, worked in a tub put in an even bigger tub and sprayed them both down with water. Then I closed off one of her entrances, put a tube in front of the other one and carefully lifted the whole substrate layer - coming from the side - with my long tongs... and she walked quite calmly right into the tube. :wideyed:




Putting her into her new enclosure 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 was even easier. Just a bit of poking to make her go the opposite direction and she was in. She did a quick dash to see what's outside 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and then went into her cork bark hide, where she is now... upside down and sulking, I guess. 




The next mission was to retrieve her moult, which - of course - was now completely buried. But I did it, and was even still able to sex *her*! 




I would say that was a very good and successful day in the spider room!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blonc

Just noticed that the front of my B.albopilosum's enclosure was starting to pop off.  It's my first home-made acrylic enclosure and I'd made it up to be a front opening one to begin with so the "side" that's popping off was originally meant to be the top, I guess I must have skimped on the glue there  I've secured the sides for the moment but that'll be a rehousing far sooner than I'd have liked.  I've since then put in an order for a tube of ACRIFIX® 1R 0192 which ought to be strong enough for my next project.


----------



## Thekla

Blonc said:


> Just noticed that the front of my B.albopilosum's enclosure was starting to pop off.  It's my first home-made acrylic enclosure and I'd made it up to be a front opening one to begin with so the "side" that 's popping off was originally meant to be the top, I guess I must have skimped on the glue there  I've secured the sides for the moment but that'll be a rehousing far sooner than I'd have liked.  I've since then put in an order for a tube of ACRIFIX® 1R 0192 which ought to be strong enough for my next project.


Just make sure you use that stuff outside or in a very well ventilated area. I use it myself, but those fumes can't be healthy.


----------



## Major 78

No spiders in my bedro... I mean spider room yet... Except that cute little wild jumper, he just walks around my room. idk where he is though... I think he migrated to my sisters room. I only have mantids at the moment, but have 2 tarantulas coming next week hopefully. A N. Incei and a Nhandu Chromatus.


----------



## MintyWood826

My _B. albopilosum _sling has been building a escape ramp hill that touches the lid of its deli cup. If it keeps excavating like this I wonder if it will have any open space (that's not tunnels) left by its next molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blonc

Thekla said:


> Just make sure you use that stuff outside or in a very well ventilated area. I use it myself, but those fumes can't be healthy.


Not surprised by that in the least^^  Here's hoping I'll have a couple of mild winter days then.


----------



## antinous

One of the mascara finally molted! I’m surprised it’s already starting to get its adult coloration! It’s a male, but hopefully one of the other two are female!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Major 78

antinous said:


> One of the mascara finally molted! I’m surprised it’s already starting to get its adult coloration! It’s a male, but hopefully one of the other two are female!
> 
> View attachment 296384


Now that, is one pretty T!


----------



## SteveIDDQD

The only news I have from over the holidays is my LP is in pre-moult, and I bought two 5cm-ish juvenile Ts from a local pet store (a good, old, independent one BTW, and the place I got my first 12 years ago) - an A.geniculata and a B.hamorii.

Hoping the LP puts on some size after the moult, and starts staying out in the open more.  Its currently about 8cm leg span, very fat, and lives almost 100% in a tunnel it dug.

I'm still waiting for a moult from my 3cm GBB sling.  I've had it nearly 3 months so it must be due soon... I thought they where fast growing!


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Well, today was the day the LP moulted, and as an extra suprise, so did my GBB! LP rehouse this weekend then...


----------



## dmac

Took some pics while feeding the kids.

Abary, the Goliath "Bird-eater" (_T_. _stirmi_):



And Indah, the _actual_ bird eater:


Indah is a Blood Python and was never too excited about rodents. So, we tried chicks and she's been ravenous ever since.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## lostbrane

I am happy to say, that after a little over two months, my C. lividus has finally started to burrow.


----------



## draconisj4

I did 5 rehouses today...L. klugi, G. pulchripes, P. auratus,, T. ockerti and C. marshalli. All pretty uneventful until I got to the C. marshalli. It was determined to not move and opted to try to kill that straw that kept bugging it. It was still in its 4x4 AMAC box and while I could drop a catch cup over it I had no room to slide anything under it. The little bugger is now in its new home but it took longer than the other 4 combined. The straw is now deceased, lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antinous

Any guesses on when this _*h e f t y*_ one will molt?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

This morning, Genicula (_Acanthoscurria geniculata_) fell into his water dish, sat in it for a bit while looking confused, climbed out, and then kicked hairs at the water dish.

Because it's _definitely_ the water dish's fault that he fell into it.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marika

I miss my pulchra, lol. She's been hiding for 2.5 months now. I know it's completely normal, but she hasn't done it before...


----------



## antinous

sp. ‘cascada’ gave me a threat posture, first threat posture from any Pampho I’ve ever owned. I’m shook


----------



## WhiskeyR0SE

today my little G. pulchipes sling was walking about it's enclosure, so im pretty sure that this means s/he's all hardened up after its recent molt and is hungry!


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Hey guys what up im back sorry ive been gone for so long ive just peen super bussy working on a game in java (i do that in my free time and for school stuff) and to catxh you guys up pretty much nothing happened over the month or so ive been gone besides my b albo molting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Caught in the act of pooping in its water dish...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Pele, my juvenile male _Bumba cabocla_, has caused an engineering disaster.  Apparently he didn't listen when I told him he needed to leave support columns of dirt while tunneling.  Accordingly, his elaborate tunnel system has collapsed.












Engineering Fail (♂ Bumba horrida 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 9, 2019
__ 6
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
paraphysa horrida
pele




						Pele has caused an engineering disaster.  Apparently he didn't listen when I told him he needed...
					




He looked panicked when I opened the enclosure, and he couldn't retreat underground.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Torech Ungol

Sanguinius, my Holothele longipes, *again* gave a lethargic threat posture to the water I was giving her. She even gave it a good slap before retreating. All of this was without me ever so helpfully spraying her in the face like last time.

Nightcrawler, my Aphonopelma hentzi sling (these things never stop being slings, right? Adults are myths?), is now both my first and second escapee, as it bolted during feeding time. I got it back in the enclosure just fine, but I honestly only had the catch cup nearby because I'd just been doing maintenance on Sanguinius. Lesson learned: always have a catch cup, even if you're just feeding your calmest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Well darn it, my N. incei gold hasn't been eating well since its last molt. I can't see it very well, its been in its web tube but I could see some feet today when I removed its unwanted meal and I can see an appendage that's much rounder than the rest so I guess its a MM now. Not having much luck with the dwarf Ts, this is the second one that turned out to be male so far.


----------



## antinous

Just about ready to pull out the rest of my hair waiting for one of my sp. ‘mascara’ and sp. ‘machala’ to molt...


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Had an extra tiny cricket that was given to me on accident (yknow, pet stores) so I went ahead and gave it to Kate in addition to her usual cricket and almost immediately she started putting down a food web. Haven't seen her do that in awhile!


----------



## Marika

H. chilensis has sealed off her burrow.


----------



## korlash091

This is how much my Acanthoscurria geniculata has grown in the last year.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MintyWood826

My_ A. avicularia _is starting to build a new web tunnel.


----------



## antinous

All three of my P. sp. 'mascara' seem to be male...  hopefully it won't be too hard to find a female


----------



## korlash091

My gf got my 2 Ts for my birthday 
OBT sling 
And Davus pentaloris 
She is the best !

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

korlash091 said:


> My gf got my 2 Ts for my birthday
> OBT sling
> And Davus pentaloris
> She is the best !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297464
> View attachment 297465


I’d be careful with the amount of moisture in the OBT sling, it looks pretty damp and with slings I’ll wet a very small portion of the enclosure (1/4 or less), but that’s just how I do it for this species. @Teal correct me if that’s wrong.

Happy birthday btw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## korlash091

antinous said:


> I’d be careful with the amount of moisture in the OBT sling, it looks pretty damp and with slings I’ll wet a very small portion of the enclosure (1/4 or less), but that’s just how I do it for this species. @Teal correct me if that’s wrong.
> 
> Happy birthday btw!


Thank you its just like that side of the enclosure that is moist, but ill let it dry a bit and will be more careful. thanks

edit: if its too bad i can rehouse RN.


----------



## antinous

korlash091 said:


> Thank you its just like that side of the enclosure that is moist, but ill let it dry a bit and will be more careful. thanks
> 
> edit: if its too bad i can rehouse RN.


If it’s just the side then it’s fine! I thought all the sub was moist haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

antinous said:


> I’d be careful with the amount of moisture in the OBT sling, it looks pretty damp and with slings I’ll wet a very small portion of the enclosure (1/4 or less), but that’s just how I do it for this species. @Teal correct me if that’s wrong.
> 
> Happy birthday btw!





antinous said:


> If it’s just the side then it’s fine! I thought all the sub was moist haha


Yeah, one side is fine! Definitely have enough ventilation to allow it to dry out inbetween though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

antinous said:


> If it’s just the side then it’s fine! I thought all the sub was moist haha





Teal said:


> Yeah, one side is fine! Definitely have enough ventilation to allow it to dry out inbetween though


Thank you both! ill make sure to have enough ventilation!


----------



## EtienneN

So I think my .75 inch H. pulchripes is turning its nose up at dead prey. Fed it half a dead mealworm after a moult around mid December which it ate readily and then yesterday I tried to feed it another mealworm half and it didn't take it. _Maybe_ it's still full from its first meal after the moult but I think I'll try offering it lateralis nymphs or pinhead crickets. Or maybe it will surprise me and eat the mealworm today sometime. If it doesn't take it by tonight I'll remove the worm so it doesn't mould/grow bacteria. I'm a little surprised its not eating, as it was such a little piglet before the moult.


----------



## antinous

this thing molted and I managed to take a pic or two of it. Threw up a threat posture right when I opened the enclosure, this one will be fun to work with...haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Finally got around to sexing my _Tapinauchenius rasti_.  I was 95% confident after the last moult, but wanted another for confirmation.  The DLS was just a hair under 4", 10 cm.  She's got to be pushing 5" now.







Also found a photo of my Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati sling eating:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RP91

My 1/4" B. Vagans finally molted in the same night my 0.5" A. Geniculata did. The A. Geniculata is now 0.75" and can't tell how big the B. Vagans is since it was still burrowed. Feel like a proud parent.


----------



## MintyWood826

I decided I might as well give my _N. chromatus _sling a water dish already and it thanked me by putting a bolus in it. The water dish wars begin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Rehoused two spiders today.  

My smaller _M. balfouri_ which was similar to a Benny Hill-esque run-around.  From a 32 oz deli cup to a 2.1 L "Really Useful Box" (RUB).

And, my gorgeous _P. auratus_.  She was in a 2.1 L RUB and could spread nearly side to side.  This became a temporary measure as she was actually larger than I expected when I received her.  I moved her into a 19 L RUB.







Outside a feeding response at the tongs to start the show, she was pretty well behaved.  She even accepted a super worm offering just minutes after wandering out of the catch cup into her new home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Bumba cabocla_ always flips and/or buries his water dish.  Today I removed the old dish and gave him a new one with fresh water.  Immediately after I replaced the lid, he flipped the dish over and dragged it to the corner.













Pele 1, Water Dish 0 (♂ Bumba horrida 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 16, 2019
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
paraphysa horrida
pele




						My Bumba horrida always flips and/or buries his water dish.  Today I removed the old dish and...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane

Well, I can relate to the dish flip. Just found my P. vittata sling no longer enjoys his and has flipped it. Oh, also got a ventral look at him and confirmed that he is a male. Woo.


----------



## Ungoliant

lostbrane said:


> Well, I can relate to the dish flip. Just found my P. vittata sling no longer enjoys his and has flipped it.


_♫When some water comes along,
You must flip it.
Before the dish sits out too long,
You must flip it.
When nothing's going wrong,
You must flip it.♫_

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 2


----------



## Marika

G. rosea sling gave her dinner an adorable threat pose before grabbing it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Today my A. chalcodes Kate further proved her reputation as a princess brat by stress posing for no discernible reason. With one toe on her water dish as per regulations. Spiders, whaddya gonna do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

"I'm not coming out of this cup and you can't make me" Mr. Bitey, P. cancerides 4 hours after I put him in his new enclosure, like a dummy I used a catch cup with no holes in it, sigh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marika

This is how my G. rosea sling decided to eat her worm.





I love that little weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antinous

Found out what Ts my gf will be getting me for my birthday! Beyond stoked, thinking about making an unboxing video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

antinous said:


> Found out what Ts my gf will be getting me for my birthday! Beyond stoked, thinking about making an unboxing video


Do it!


----------



## antinous

dangerforceidle said:


> Do it!


Honestly, I'll probably just take photos of them once I unpack all of them, I tend to get too caught up in the excitement of actually receiving new spiders lol. But I'll probably have to wait a week or so until clear weather and I hate saying I'm getting 'so and so species' in case some don't make it so I'll just wait until I get them to actually say what I got.


----------



## SteveIDDQD

P.sazimai left it's hide for the first time since I got it.  Been about 6 weeks I think..


----------



## korlash091

antinous said:


> Found out what Ts my gf will be getting me for my birthday! Beyond stoked, thinking about making an unboxing video


gotta love when your gf gets you new Ts


----------



## Minty

Arachnophobic colleague spent three shifts asking me about my collection and about tarantulas in general. He went away, did some reading, watched a lot of videos and now says he wants one of his own once he gets over the fear. Feeling proud, so I’m going to get him his first one.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday, the dirt was relatively level, and Bulldozer's water dish was only filled with water.












Bulldozer's Renovations (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 21, 2019
__ 10
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Yesterday, the dirt was relatively level, and her water dish was only filled with water.
					




She even looks guilty.












Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 21, 2019
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## dmac

Rehoused a couple of Psalmos, my P. cambridgei and P. irminia slings. Still gotta rehouse my B. boehmei and B. hamorii juvies.


----------



## antinous

@Anyone who has had a package held at a FedEx, how much earlier (approx.) does it come in at the office opposed to it being shipped to your house? I usually get tarantulas shipped around 10-11, should I expect them to be at the FedEx location @ 8-9 AM?


----------



## BenWilly

antinous said:


> @Anyone who has had a package held at a FedEx, how much earlier (approx.) does it come in at the office opposed to it being shipped to your house? I usually get tarantulas shipped around 10-11, should I expect them to be at the FedEx location @ 8-9 AM?


I hate having stuff held at my local fedex, for some stupid reason they dont open the customer lobby til 4pm !!!! Its completely ridiculous! I almost lost a live arrival guarantee because of that. And they deliver to my house between 5pm and 8pm.  I prefer UPS, they get my package by 630am and call me around 8am to tell me its available for pick up. Plus the only two times i had my box delivered by them to my door the driver I have has been on my neighborhoods route for years so he brings my box by 9am.


----------



## antinous

BenWilly said:


> I hate having stuff held at my local fedex, for some stupid reason they dont open the customer lobby til 4pm !!!! Its completely ridiculous! I almost lost a live arrival guarantee because of that. And they deliver to my house between 5pm and 8pm.  I prefer UPS, they get my package by 630am and call me around 8am to tell me its available for pick up. Plus the only two times i had my box delivered by them to my door the driver I have has been on my neighborhoods route for years so he brings my box by 9am.


Why so late? I've never heard of one opening that late in the day. Latest I've heard was 9 AM, just checked the one nearest to me and they open at 7:30. Hopefully that means I'll have mine around then.


----------



## Greasylake

antinous said:


> who has had a package held at a FedEx, how much earlier (approx.) does it come in at the office opposed to it being shipped to your house


Packages usually get delivered to my house at around 3 or 4 PM, both FedEx and USPS. Packages are usually ready for pickup in the morning, meaning like 9 or 10 instead of the afternoon. I started having all my packages held for pickup because I can get them much sooner and the office is only 10 minutes away from my house.


----------



## antinous

Greasylake said:


> Packages usually get delivered to my house at around 3 or 4 PM, both FedEx and USPS. Packages are usually ready for pickup in the morning, meaning like 9 or 10 instead of the afternoon. I started having all my packages held for pickup because I can get them much sooner and the office is only 10 minutes away from my house.


Got it, I’ll keep my eye out for the tracking earlier on. Hopefully it’ll come by 8-9 AM. Curious to find out what they are and a bit nervous as I’ve never had tarantulas shipped during the winter.


----------



## Greasylake

antinous said:


> as I’ve never had tarantulas shipped during the winter.


Since priority one day shipping arrives early in the morning I like to drop my packages right before the last truck comes, so they're only in transit for a few hours. If it's picked up early in the morning the spiders would ideally only be in the box for like 12-14 hours, not bad at all.


----------



## antinous

Greasylake said:


> Since priority one day shipping arrives early in the morning I like to drop my packages right before the last truck comes, so they're only in transit for a few hours. If it's picked up early in the morning the spiders would ideally only be in the box for like 12-14 hours, not bad at all.


That’s takes some of the stress off. Also knowing that temps. aren’t dropping below 20 help a bit more too after knowing this


----------



## Grenn

Feeding my Ts, I noticed my Cyriocosmus aueri sling on its side, sort of suspended in its own web. My heart sank as it looked like it had croaked it and it's a beautiful little thing. It's funny, despite all logic, sometimes your first reaction is still "Oh no. It died." I actually almost, _almost _opened up the vial... but thankfully engaged my brain in time.

It had, of course, ignored food last feeding and had been webbing up an area to moult in, so was OF COURSE moulting. Watched it do so successfully and was pleased to see it flexing fresh legs in its little tunnel.

And then, to top it off, a rare treat from my Neostenotarsus sp Suriname sling. Unbelievably small when I got it, it immediately buried and has been a vial of dirt since then. Not even a pet hole. Food sometimes disappears but I've never seen it. It just happens to be next to the Cyriocosumus, however, so I noticed legs pushing out from the substrate Return of the Living Dead style. I watched the little guy creep out, ever so tentatively, grab the food and then squeeze back down into the dirt as quick as it could. Amazing to see, and so much bigger now and looking healthy.

So a double dwarf T treat for me. This is such a rewarding hobby at times, catching glimpses of these quiet, secretive goings on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Got four enclosures ready for the new tarantulas coming in tomorrow, if anyone can guess what species they are, I’ll buy them dinner if we’re ever in the same town


----------



## dangerforceidle

antinous said:


> Got four enclosures ready for the new tarantulas coming in tomorrow, if anyone can guess what species they are, I’ll buy them dinner if we’re ever in the same town


Are they all the same species?


----------



## antinous

dangerforceidle said:


> Are they all the same species?


Nope, but there are three different species in the shipment.


----------



## BenWilly

antinous said:


> Why so late? I've never heard of one opening that late in the day. Latest I've heard was 9 AM, just checked the one nearest to me and they open at 7:30. Hopefully that means I'll have mine around then.


I have no clue, there are other ones in my city but was told this is where held packages go( Crittenden drive). Its really ridiculous. Their website even says it


----------



## antinous

Found out what the spiders are from my gf and now FedEx says it’ll take up to four extra hours for it to make it to the destination when it should’ve been there the latest in 30 min...I’m literally tearing my beard out...fml


----------



## antinous

They have arrived

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gaherp

Got a good look at another T. violaceus sac today, and the H. gabonensis from a recent sac are getting close to molting again.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blonc

Fed my tiny collection of four T's today.  My tiny B.Emilia just got a tiny prekilled cricket since I couldn't find  trace of its last dinner, not even a scrap of leg.  I've never seen it eat though.  My newest on the other hand, an even smaller D.pentaloris just stabbed its victim in the head even if it was about the same size.  These two are barely ½ inch in size so far but it's fun how different they are as hunters.  The C.cyaneopubescens did the usual and panicked all over the place when its initial strike just hit webbing, it did get the prey eventually and is munching away as I write.

The best was still my B.Albopilosum of about 2 inches.  I dropped down two medium/small crickets to it and the first one got nabbed right away in a flash attack out and into the burrow.  Just a moment after that the second cricket got too close and got nabbed.  The fun bit is that the first cricket made its escape from the burrow right there and then  How do I know this was the first cricket, easy, it was newly moulted and almost white.  The escape was shortlived though, exit T from burrow with the current prey in fang  One slow stalk and lunge and it now has 2 crickets in fang.  Got to love feeding day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

Got my first pokie today, a P. rufilata sling I was worried that it would get here all right because the package was delayed but the little guy seems pretty lively. This was the last species on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Took a bunch of photos today! Almost got trapped into joining this weird religion tho...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Got a new T today! Winnie the G. rosea is my second T, the fruit of the "is it worth it to correct husbandry errors?" saga. She's a good half inch+ bigger than my A. chalcodes and I've been laughing at how _tiny _Kate looks comparatively. So far Winnie has been exploring her new enclosure (that is decidedly too small but I'll remedy that soon) and doing the "Ew! My toes are wet!" dance every time she crosses paths with the water dish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

Got a friend from China visiting us this week. She started off scared of our tarantulas. She is no longer scared of tarantulas after spending a bit of time chatting to us and she observing them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

Saw my N. incei in it's entirety rather than a few legs every once in a blue moon. It's been...months and months since I last saw it and I'm pretty sure it hasn't grown at all haha.


----------



## antinous

Sexed the flammifera and it’s a male


----------



## draconisj4

Okay, now this is getting ridiculous...I was going to put on a pair of crocs that I hadn't worn for some time that had been sitting just inside my door. Something made me look inside them before I put them on and sure as heck they were all webbed up inside and there were 2 tiny spiders . So now I not only have 4 paper towel spiders now I have shoe spiders  I don't even know how to get them out of there without harming them.


----------



## Ungoliant

draconisj4 said:


> now I have shoe spiders  I don't even know how to get them out of there without harming them.


Set the shoes in a larger container and see if you can gently tickle the spiders out with a feather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Got my G. rosea a larger enclosure today, hopefully she won't hate me for this one. Or stick her toes through the vent holes.


----------



## asunshinefix

I'm feeding my newest additions for the first time today! There's a B. albo Nicaraguan form sling, a Pamphobeteus sp. Machala juvie and an A. musculosa juvie. I'll be shocked if any of those don't eat.

I also have about a thousand rehouses to do that I've been putting off because I really, really don't want to make the trek pick up substrate in this weather...


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Yesterday in the spider room I attempted to feed my new G. rosea and as I expected she didn't eat. I normally would have waited longer to try to feed her but I was feeding my other T anyway so I figured why not, I barely pay for feeders. The cricket touched her toe and she lifted her entire leg up in the air for a good 30 seconds as if to say, "Ew! It touched me." and stayed like that until I removed the cricket. Then I have it to my A. chalcodes who is a tiny tiny murder tank.


----------



## Vanisher

Feeding some tarantulas including P murinus bft Tete and a juvenile Phormictopus auratus!


----------



## draconisj4

I was going to feed my little P. rufilata this morning, it started spazzing as soon as I picked up the enclosure and of course it stopped on the lid  Now we play the waiting game until it decides to get down.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MintyWood826

Someone lost one of my slings.  
In looking for it, I found two true spiders that live free-range.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. chalcodes was not having it today, tried to take a picture of her and I think my looming shadow spooked her since she pulled her knees up and she has remained that way all day. Drama queen. I decided to take a video of my G. rosea instead since she was actually moving and by sheer coincidence it looks like she's waving at the camera since she only moved one leg in the video.


----------



## Marika

G. pulchra and H. chilensis are still hiding and A. bicoloratum, A. eutylenum and G. rosea are doing nothing. I need more spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Thekla

My B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) moulted today and it's a girl! 




Then I rehoused my new Y. diversipes sling into Mrs Blue Berry's old sling enclosure...





... but don't worry, Mrs Blue Berry is perfectly fine with it. She's quite comfy in her current and bigger flat.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Decided to top off my A. chalcodes' water dish today, except through the lid because I didn't wanna spook her. She thought the water stream was food and attacked it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thekla

When I came home from work today and looked into my T. cyaneolum enclosure, I couldn't see my little Madame de Pompadour. That was weird because she never uses her hide and her enclosure isn't exactly a castle, where you can get lost. Also, why the heck was that dried up patch of moss moving? :wideyed: Right... because she was sitting under it and was dragging the whole thing to another spot. 





Well, little lady, when you didn't like that spot, why did you move it there in first place?
When I rehoused her into her current enclosure 4 months ago, she had nothing better to do than to drag the patch of moss to the other side of the container.

This was the original set up:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
    Twelve days later it looked like this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So, apparently, it's refurbishing time.  Again. 


Oh, and my little Y. diversipes sling started to nicely web up its enclosure:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## draconisj4

I rehoused my  Sericopelma sp Azuero Panama who I thought was going to give me a rough time because yesterday she gave me a serious threat pose and struck at me  when I startled her during feeding time. Evidently that was all the bravery she had because she just sat with her legs over her face when I nudged her into the catch cup. She seems to be enjoying her new home, she checked out everything and has already filled her water dish with some moss.

I also rehoused my E. murinus who also was no problem,  I just lifted it out in its web tube. It doesn't look very happy with its new home yet though.


----------



## Greasylake

draconisj4 said:


> I also rehoused my E. murinus who also was no problem, I just lifted it out in its web tube.


E. murinus in a tube?


----------



## draconisj4

Greasylake said:


> E. murinus in a tube?


It was actually part of the burrow , it built a tower to the top of the enclosure  and then dug all the way to the bottom. It just happened to be closer to the middle of the burrow and froze when I started removing the webbing so it came up wrapped in the silk like a tube.


----------



## Flashback

I woke up tis morning & when I looked in the enclosure, the was substrate all over the place!! The water dish had been filled and there were piles everywhere. 

I've had my A. chalcodes since the first part of Nov. & I've never seen anything like this, lol. I've read that they like to dig, but for months, he's never really done anything like this before.  Could this mean a molt could be coming soon? 

I changed the water & I left the substrate alone. Also (pretty sure I know the answer), but keepers shouldn't "change or fix" dug up substrate, correct? It should be left however the T left it right?


----------



## RonC

My B.hamorii decided to come out to play. Been in its burrow since mid December. A little fatter today than yesterday before it ate. Molted while in there too. Last few days all of my slings have opened their burrows.


----------



## antinous

When’s a good time to send a follow up email to a seller regarding DOAs. I sent one yesterday when I unpacked them and found them. And then they replied and then asked for clarification and then since then they haven’t replied. I clarified and then sent up a follow up email last night after 3-4 hours to see if I should still hang on to the deceased spiders. It’s now noon and still no reply. Am I pestering them too much? Should I wait until they reply now?

I plan on emailing at like 3 PM if they haven’t replied. Don’t want to pester them but would like to know what’s the next course of action.


----------



## Clareesi

Literally my aphonopelma Seemanni came out of her hole. Pretty sure we made eye contact, I blinked, and then she was back in the hole haha.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. chalcodes was happily on the move after she had a meal yesterday and I watched her dunk her whole body into the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

I realized my Iridopelma hirsutum would happily rip my finger off and eat it. These things are P cambrigeis in the body of an Avicularia.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lostbrane

Just checked on my A. avicularia, and I saw it was on the bottom of the terrarium. I found this odd, looked a little higher and found the molt hanging up top. I am fairly positive it fell. No signs of bleeding but who knows what internal damage there might be. Hope he pulls through. The kicker is that it's a male and has hooked out so...what a potential unfortunate quick end. Of all the days I didn't look into the enclosures to check in on all of them once I got home. Well, it happens unfortunately I suppose...still don't feel good about it though.  

Update: It has since moved, so I am a little more hopeful about the chances of survival but shall continue to keep an eye on it.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Some fresh moult coming my LP G. Pulchripes and P. Everetti have all sealed themselves off overnight


----------



## MintyWood826

I rehoused my _N. chromatus_ sling and was SO close to catching it drinking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla

I rehoused my B. albopilosum today because she "told" me in no uncertain terms, that her old enclosure had gotten too small for her after her recent moult. 



_"Look, mum, I can almost reach both sides of the enclosure!"_

She really grew a lot with this last moult, so, I obliged and made her a new home. 




@boina Do you recognise that water dish?  I hope you don't mind, but I thought it fitted perfectly.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Today my psalmopeous cambrigei took its 1st meal after its moult my grammostola pulchripes is still blocked off in its burrow and LP seems to be in premoult as its bald patch has went pretty dark lol its still sitting out in the middle of the enclosure must want me to see it moulting lol


----------



## ErinM31

Yesterday I was not as careful as I should have been and my _Augacephalus ezendami _juvie decided to take a turn about the room! 

After much self-flagellation and moving of furniture and clothes piles, I found the little one creeping about the corner of the mattress. My relief was beyond words. 

No rehousing OW T’s in the bedroom! 



MintyWood826 said:


> Someone lost one of my slings.
> In looking for it, I found two true spiders that live free-range.


Sorry for your loss!  I came across a cobweb spider and a harvestman while looking for an escaped tarantula yesterday (found, thankfully). I was glad to see these sentries return to their posts after the commotion had settled down!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My mild-mannered G. rosea gave me a weak threat pose today, only to flip out when I actually opened her enclosure and go into the corner of her house. She was all big and tough until the lid went up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826

My _B. albopilosum _sling emerged from its burrow after not very long in T-time, but it's nice to see them post-molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Well today the spider room in my house is getting an extension


----------



## Marika

I don't think this thing is ever going to molt... It's just sitting there mocking me.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Today in the spider room AKA the Queen Lair I'm pondering how I can fit a juvenile B. hamorii and N. chromatus in there. The hamorii I can do easily but the chromatus is gonna outgrow my current keeping space pretty quickly. But that's not going to stop me, I'm selfish and I want tarantulas.

Oh and my G. rosea is packing up and trying to escape from last night's awful trauma.


----------



## volcanopele

Today, I discovered that adult female dubia do burrow... So yeah, now there’s a female dubia in my female klugi’s enclosure and I have no idea where it is.  I gave her another one and she quickly got that one before it had a chance to dig.  doesn’t help that I think I should slow Wanda’s feeding cadence down so if she catches that other one, she may not need to be fed again until April...


----------



## Andrew Clayton

So just checked on the spiders there and my LP is on its back its been laying a matt the last few days and finally the moult is coming lol fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Rigor Mortis said:


> Today in the spider room AKA the Queen Lair I'm pondering how I can fit a juvenile B. hamorii and N. chromatus in there. The hamorii I can do easily but the chromatus is gonna outgrow my current keeping space pretty quickly. But that's not going to stop me, I'm selfish and I want tarantulas.
> 
> Oh and my G. rosea is packing up and trying to escape from last night's awful trauma.


If you run out of room I will take them off you're hands lol I'm in the middle of extending my current room as it's just a separate room I have built up my loft/attic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

My I. hirsutum finally decided to clean house and toss its last molt out of the webbing after about 5 weeks. It's a male...I'm so bummed, its my favorite and the one spider that I was really hoping was female

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Yesterday I tried my hand at feeding my G. rosea again juuust in case she wasn't fasting (Spoiler: she's still fasting) and when she didn't go for the cricket I tossed it over to my A. chalcodes. Except I maimed it and it was barely moving so I went to poke it with a drinking straw and my spider went after the straw and about gave me a heart attack. I thought it was hilarious though, she is very good at immediately deciding "Nope that's not food."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826

I saw one of my Ts move.  (_N. chromatus) _I was SO close to catching it drinking...again. 

My Avic was sighted being fully off of the wall of her enclosure!


----------



## dangerforceidle

I had a loss today, a _P. subfusca_ Lowland that I had an inkling was female.

I think I let her enclosure dry out too much for too long.  She had been sealed away for some time now, but I saw her out about a week ago, then it was back into the hole.  Looked today and found her curled so I dug her up.  About 3" DLS.

I'm sorry, friend.  I failed you.

Reactions: Sad 4 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

New spider room decor, picked up this piece by artist Laura Airey today. Now I just have to find the perfect place to put it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Day 5 or 6 of my G. rosea deciding to bring back planking and be flush with the ground. Or maybe she thinks shes a pokie, not sure.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## s dave

Today my a avic finally ate again. It's just a little 2" sling and I thought it was in premolt after refusing to eat for 16 days and finally building a nice web. Both happy it ate and sad that it's not quite ready to molt.


----------



## MintyWood826

I caught my _N. cromatus_ sling with some feet and a palp in its water cap. Again. It keeps doing it. It just doesn't want to be caught in the act of drinking.


----------



## Clareesi

My Male p.platyomma was a jerk to me again while trying to change his water. Attempting a bolt, then hairs, threat posture all over a water dish.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MintyWood826

Not very interesting, but I saw this little guy or gal on its hide. Exploring new territory, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

My Macroctenus kingsleyi laid me a sack. Anybody uh, anybody know how many slings these guys make?


----------



## Andrew Clayton

My LP has just took its 1st meal in 45 days, feeling good because it was looking a bit skinny after it's last moult its female and because of how small the abdomen was it looked male being that leggy lol should be fattening up now


----------



## Marika

My G. pulchra came to say hi after being sealed in her hide for over 4 months.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

Haven't seen any of mine since Wednesday as I've been away on a trip. Quite looking forward to getting home and seeing them. haha


----------



## asunshinefix

Today I am rehousing some 3/4" slings, and one is an absolute teleport. This is going to be fun!


----------



## EtienneN

Well this folks, takes the cake. I have a cold so I've been mouth-breathing the past couple of days, and during feeding time about twenty minutes ago, a cricket literally jumped into my mouth. It tasted like rancid dirt. I thankfully didn't swallow it and have already brushed my teeth. I've had tarantulas for ten years and this has never once happened to me. I think I might have nightmares, guys.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Lollipop 2 | Cake 1


----------



## draconisj4

Today is rehouse day for 4 major hair kickers ( GBB, N. tripepi, LP and my grumpy male B. vagans) and 3 speedsters ( C. fimbriatus, H. sp Colombia and O. schioedtei). I'm so not looking forward to this,  maybe I'll invest in a hazmat suit and some good running shoes


----------



## dangerforceidle

draconisj4 said:


> Today is rehouse day for 4 major hair kickers ( GBB, N. tripepi, LP and my grumpy male B. vagans) and 3 speedsters ( C. fimbriatus, H. sp Colombia and O. schioedtei). I'm so not looking forward to this,  maybe I'll invest in a hazmat suit and some good running shoes


Make sure you limber up before you start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SavageCritter

EtienneN said:


> Well this folks, takes the cake. I have a cold so I've been mouth-breathing the past couple of days, and during feeding time about twenty minutes ago, a cricket literally jumped into my mouth. It tasted like rancid dirt. I thankfully didn't swallow it and have already brushed my teeth. I've had tarantulas for ten years and this has never once happened to me. I think I might have nightmares, guys.


Oh my god, I hate crickets so much, this would give me nightmares for weeks  Still, an amazing story you can gross people out with forever~

Today in my Future Spider Room (aka "office") I'm cleaning things and deciding where the feeders and slings will go. It's the only room I don't let the cats in, making it the ideal location.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Day 5 or 6 of my A. chalcodes making the painstaking decision of "Do I want to actually drink water or do I just want to sit here with my toes in front of the dish?"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## SavageCritter

The spider room is not officially a spider room yet, but I did welcome my first invertebrates in a long time! 

Blaberidae sp. “Kenya” (Little Kenyan Roach)
Panchlora nivea (Green Banana Roach)
Eublaberus sp. “Ivory” (Ivory-Head Roach)
Panchlora sp. “Giant” (Giant Green Banana Roach)
Dwarf White Isopods
Giant Orange Isopods
Dairy Cow Isopods
Armidillidium Klugii (sp. Montenegro) (Clown Roly-Polies)
Pink Tropical Springtails
image0 by ArchivistBlue, on Flickr

Is it just me, or are there like a bazillion new kinds of isopod on the market compared to 5 years ago? I love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

I caught my Y. diversipes sling out of its web tunnel for the first time after the initial rehouse 5 weeks ago. And on top of that it caught its first live roach today.  It moulted 9 days ago, and already had a piece of mealworm the other day, but catching live prey is so much better, right? 

And man, they're really gorgeous little slings! 



(without flash)



(with flash)

And if that wasn't enough it also had a drink with me. 


And that reminded me of my little C. versicolor's first drink, back then when I raised her in the same DIY enclosure:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## asunshinefix

Successfully rehoused 8 Ts, mostly skittish slings, with no drama. I was kind of worried about my P. sp. Machala as it is well-schooled in the art of teleportation, but everything went fine. And everybody who I fed ate except my weirdo G. pulchra. 

Anyone else keep E. pulcherrimaklaasi? It seems way faster than any Euathlus has any right to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826

For the first time, my _N. chromatus _sling didn't dart into its hide when I opened the lid. Then when I dropped a mealworm in, it took it and walked backwards into its hide in a half threat posture looking position. Getting braver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sourpatchkid

Introduced the P. metallica to the female. "Tap tap tap" She just remained in a resting position, gave a warning strike, then went on remaining unimpressed. She might be in pre-molt, I'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

This morning my spiders both decided to be on the move, peculiar for my little pet rocks. The chalcodes scrambled to get away from the bright overhead light in my room and the rosea decided that today was a perfect day for an escape attempt.


----------



## Clareesi

M. Balfouri losing at hide and seek since 2019

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

A. bicoloratum and G. rosea have been refusing food for a couple of months now. A. eutylenum might still eat, but she's already very fat. H. chilensis is hiding. G. pulchra ate a mealworm and is now hiding again. Sigh.


----------



## lostbrane

Haplopelma sp. bach ma sling has taken it’s first prey in my care. Aw yis. Now, if only the O. schioedtei would do the same.


----------



## SavageCritter

New friends~

image01 by ArchivistBlue, on Flickr

3 P. irminia
2 H. devamatha
1 P. everetti
1 P. sp "rufus"

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Thekla

My B. albopilosum tried to hide the evidence of her excavations behind the leaves...



... but I found it anyway. 



She clearly thought she was being clever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SavageCritter

7 spiderlings arrived in good health, and are now in fresh enclosures! The P. everetti molted in the mail, but I just unrolled the paper towel and left it laying there like a little hammock, and all seems well. 

2 out of the 3 P. irminia slings yote themselves out of their paper tube prisons with great enthusiasm, which is about what I have come to expect  The 3rd was so suspiciously well-behaved that I was afraid it was DOA, but it crawled off in its own time.

The spider room officially has spiders in it, now

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Minty

SavageCritter said:


> 7 spiderlings arrived in good health, and are now in fresh enclosures! The P. everetti molted in the mail, but I just unrolled the paper towel and left it laying there like a little hammock, and all seems well.
> 
> 2 out of the 3 P. irminia slings yote themselves out of their paper tube prisons with great enthusiasm, which is about what I have come to expect  The 3rd was so suspiciously well-behaved that I was afraid it was DOA, but it crawled off in its own time.
> 
> The spider room officially has spiders in it, now


What does 'yote' mean?


----------



## SavageCritter

In this context, "flung". Past tense of "yeet", which is a dance that went viral, but has also become a common way to describe something flinging itself from a height with abandon. Blame me being Very Online for knowing this 

(Whether the past tense of "yeet" is in fact "yote", "yate", or "yeeted" is a topic of hot debate...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Fed my A. chalcodes yesterday a pretty tiny cricket and she about rolled over she went so Die Hard attacking it. No foolin' man, she's a maniac.


----------



## SavageCritter

Fed 6 of my 7 new slings last night, and everyone ate their cricket like a champ! Even spotted one of the P. irminia at its water dish right after I added fresh H2O, which I was delighted by 

The P. everetti that molted in the mail still has the molt stuck to two of its back legs, which I am trying to be calm about 













P. irminia at the Water Hole



__ SavageCritter
__ Mar 23, 2019
__
drinking
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
sling
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						Lil baby sips!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Barry67

Today i got my Avicularia sp kwitara and moved from the shipping package into the spiders new home within two minutes of being in the new environment the spider moved to the water bowl, i then fed the spider a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut

sad news. P. metallica sling got stuck in its molt and died.

Reactions: Sad 9


----------



## Greasylake

Was doing the morning rounds of the collection and found one of my Heteropoda boiei sitting on a sack. That makes one Sparassid and one Ctenid with sacks right now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SavageCritter

H. devamatha popped up to wave hello!













H. devamatha



__ SavageCritter
__ Mar 24, 2019
__
devamatha
haploclastus
haploclastus devamatha
sling
thrigmopoeus psychedelicus




						She popped up to wish me a good morning ::)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

P ornata sling bolted on me when I went to feed it, managed to catch Cup it within a few seconds, thankfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SavageCritter

Eep! Glad you caught your little one before it hid somewhere.


----------



## Marika

Gave my Ts new water dishes and fed my tiny true spider (found it on the floor last fall and it was too cold to put it outside).

G. rosea sling was busy bulldozing last night. I'm not sure what she was doing, looked like she was just moving substrate from point A to point B (instead of making a burrow or something). Well, it was cute anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

And this is why I usually house feisty little baboons in larger than needed enclosures. Little bugger made a break for it as soon as I started to take off the lid and I had to stand there with the lid barely propped on for a couple of minutes until it moved because its feet were over the rim. evidently it forgot it was supposed to run into its burrow, not out of it   I guess it will have to wait for its dinner. Thankfully it still has water.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

After having a terrible dream involving tarantula deaths, I turn the light on to find my G. rosea with three suspiciously curled legs. Groggy and a little freaked out I panicked and nudged her enclosure and she did the little T panic dance of "Oh holy heck the ground is moving!" 

She's fine.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## docwade87

New additions!! 

C. Versicolor 



H. Pulchripes



D. Diamantinensis 



B. Cabocla

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Scared the crap out of my G. rosea this morning. I nudged her enclosure and she turned into an OBT for a split second, raced to the other side of the enclosure, threat posed, and then did nothing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

Bought dubias for the first time yesterday. Only my B. albo managed to catch and eat it, and its butt is now huge and jam-packed with nutrients.

My Chilean rose and my A. seemanni just wanted a pet, apparently.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## lostbrane

Was about to head outside when I heard a noise from the spider cabinet. Looking around the enclosures I then hear it again. It was the P. irminia taking the water dish hostage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Got a new T today! My A. chalcodes and G. rosea continue to do nothing, and my new B. hamorii is slowly exploring her new enclosure. Last I saw her she was tentatively grooming herself with one toe steadied on the water dish. By sheer coincidence after I got my hamorii put into the enclosure after unboxing her, my rosea moved to the front of her enclosure with her legs all stretched out, as if to say "I'm still here!" I know I know, anthropomorphising, but it just made me laugh since she hardly ever goes to the front of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MintyWood826

Both of my slings were a little braver than usual. My _B. albopilosum _has been bulldozing while I'm there. The _N. chromatus _is still out of its hide.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Serpyderpy

Fed everyone today some nice juicy mealworms. I wanted to try and film some of it but then realised that cut up mealworms don't make for the best takedowns when given to small slings, and opted to not film much instead. As I say that, my _Stichoplastoris sp. Nicaragua_ literally teleports onto the mealworm as soon as it hits the floor!  Now I understand why most feeding videos are juvies and adults, haha.

Two of them had sealed themselves away, however, my _Kochiana brunnipes _and _Theraphosinae sp. Panama_ which the latter I had seen briefly when I went to add some decor to their home, but other than that they've been quite reclusive. I've left to leaving mealworms slightly poking into the substrate around their burrows, and both of the mealworms had spookily disappeared by the time I looked back. Everyone ate, which is nice, apart from my _Pachistopelma bromelicola_ who arrived two days ago. Granted the mealworm piece was at a wierd angle at the base of their cork bark, so tomorrow I'll cut up a nice juicy one and lay it on top of the cork bark where I see them sitting quite often. Their abodmen looks quite small so I'd like to fatten them up as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix

Rigor Mortis said:


> Scared the crap out of my G. rosea this morning. I nudged her enclosure and she turned into an OBT for a split second, raced to the other side of the enclosure, threat posed, and then did nothing.


I have a mature male G. porteri that does this! I only do maintenance after bribing him with a couple crickets because he apparently thinks it's hilarious to come flying out of his burrow to attack my tongs and scare me into the next county.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Yesterday in the spider room my A. chalcodes decided to relive November and climb the walls. I sat there and watched her sternly for a few minutes before she got down and sulked on top of her hide for a couple hours. My B. hamorii is still not liking this whole "being uprooted from my old house and getting stuck here" thing, and my G. rosea continues to be my best behaved girl.


----------



## Thekla

I had quite a few surprises this last week besides two long expected moults:

My MM G. rosea ate for the first time in half a year. Before that, he only ate twice after he matured. And only two days later I caught him drinking. 



And he wasn't the only one... yesterday, I caught my juvenile female C. versicolor in the act as well:


Tried to feed her today, but she wasn't interested in that nice juicy mealworm, well, I guess she went into premoult. Fine by me. 

But I didn't want to waste the mealworm... unfortunately I had no one to give it to except my H. chilensis who hasn't eaten in 3 months, supposedly in premoult... or maybe not, as it turned out:


She (still hoping) jumped so hard on the mealworm I almost got a heart attack. :wideyed: 
And yes, I know, she's embarrassingly fat, but she hasn't eaten anything in 3 months and she's just a bit over 1". So, no lecture, please. 

Well, speaking of Ts supposedly being in premoult... my T. cyaneolum ate as well. I really thought she was in premoult, too. 

Next up was my B. albopilosum... it took her a while to decide if she wanted to eat or not, but eventually, she did... and when she turned around, I realised why she was a bit hesitant... 




No more food for you, little lady, I'd say.

And also my MM C. ritae jumped on his roach without hesitation. I hadn't expected that in the slightest, but it made me so happy. He matured 5 months ago and with such a tiny species every meal will keep him alive longer. 

Last, but not least, my adorable new B. emilia sling let me take pictures while it was munching on a piece of mealworm:


FYI, that pot is only 1,5" in diameter. Gosh, it's so tiny and so, so cute!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hoxter

Freshly arrived C. darlingi has decided it wants to become arboreal. She's spent whole day and night making tons of web which would make any GBB/N. incei embarassed. And now she's just sitting comfortably in her web. 
(yes, she has a lot of sub in case she wanted to burrow)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher

I have been waiting on my P chordatus female to start digging a burrow for month! I gave her a nice sub 8 inches deep, but nooo, she decides to make a large silkmat over the whole substrate area! Sometimes i dont understand them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

Decided to redo the enclosure for my _P. striata_. I found a small cork tube for cheap so why not? Also, still in the middle of the rehouse since it hasn't been all that wanting to move so...no need to pester it for now. Acting like _Avicularia_ really haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> Next up was my B. albopilosum... it took her a while to decide if she wanted to eat or not, but eventually, she did... and when she turned around, I realised why she was a bit hesitant...
> View attachment 305443
> View attachment 305444
> View attachment 305445
> 
> No more food for you, little lady, I'd say.


Not even a week after this she just flipped. Can't wait to see her hopefully more curly hairs after this moult.


----------



## Marika

My little crab spider is so grumpy, it threat poses if I move its enclosure. Cute.

And my tarantulas are still doing...nothing.


----------



## Hoxter

My A. geniculata decided to come at me, give threat pose and even dared to tap. All just because I wanted to make her move in order to take the water dish out for cleaning. Of course she immediately calmed down after I threw a mealworm under her feet. Is this what people call blackmail?


----------



## s dave

Just got home from dinner at a local diner that I love and thought "hey, I'll check on the spiders! They may have done something since this morning..." I quietly open the door and turn on my red flash light and low and behold my E. murinus was out! I never see him (suspected male), I need to try and get a picture. 

I easy over to the light switch and flip it hoping not to startle. Great success, he doesn't move! I easy back and setup my phone but can't lineup a good photo. I get one shot and try to get a better angle... I feel like luck is finally on my side and then one of my bouncy pit bulls sneaks into the room and puts her cold nose on my butt just above my jeans. They are not supposed to go in there and know it so this was her cautious "I still need you NOW" ploy. I crash into the desk that the spider's enclosure sits on and poof. No more spider...

I will now start the arduous wait until my next lucky moment. At least I have some kind of picture to prove to a friend that spiders are not all ugly hairy brown death machines. Some happen to be stunningly beautiful black and gold fuzzy death machines.


----------



## Hoxter

Shawn Smith said:


> I quietly open the door and turn on my red flash light and low and behold my E. murinus was out! I never see him (suspected male), I need to try and get a picture.


So does the red light actually work for you? I think I've seen some talks here with people arguing a lot and not coming to any conclusion.


----------



## s dave

Hoxter said:


> So does the red light actually work for you? I think I've seen some talks here with people arguing a lot and not coming to any conclusion.


I feel like it does but I have no real scientific evidence for it. I think part of the reason it works for me is how I use it and not just that I use it. I always aim it at the floor and slowly raise it to use just the edge of the light at first... I think the combination of light intensity and wavelength makes a difference. Personally I like it, but I know other people will disagree. 

I will say that my E. murinus and Y. diversipes both bolt when I use my phone light, neither bolt when I use my red light. They freeze but never bolt. None of my other spiders run from light but they tend to freeze less with the red light. I know it's anecdotal evidence at best, but it works for me.


----------



## MintyWood826

Me: She hasn't eaten in a while so maybe she's hungry.
*offers food*
Avic: How _dare _you offer me _food_?
*threat poses*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MintyWood826

I managed to find a pic from my last post that's 'only' 98% awful. Flash was being frustrating yesterday.


----------



## docwade87

MintyWood826 said:


> Me: She hasn't eaten in a while so maybe she's hungry.
> *offers food*
> Avic: How _dare _you offer me _food_?
> *threat poses*


This has been me for the past month as well with my Avics as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Went to refill Kate's (A. chalcodes) water dish and she attacked the stream of water...twice. I poured water all over her on accident and she went limp upon impact of the water. Well OK not limp but she slanted to one side. An hour later she was basically dunked in the dish.


----------



## Barry67

re-housed my Brachypelma Albiceps into a more suitable home based on advice here.


----------



## asunshinefix

I did a bunch of rehouses today. Last time I rehoused my G. actaeon she was a holy terror, so today I was prepared to deal with a very defensive T - and of course she just walked calmly into her new enclosure with no drama whatsoever. Same with the super skittish B. albo sling that I was sure would bolt.

I also scared myself half to death thinking I might have squished my G. pulchra's abdomen. It's been about 12 hours now and she's looking good, so I'm pretty sure I'm just being paranoid... I'll feel better in a few days though.


----------



## Marika

G. rosea sling molted, yay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

I love that Mrs Blue Berry chose the front door as her favourite spot to hang out/harden up after her recent moult! 




And I admit I'm gonna miss her blue dress, but gosh... those adult colours shining through are just stunning.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Thekla said:


> I love that Mrs Blue Berry chose the front door as her favourite spot to hang out/harden up after her recent moult!
> 
> View attachment 306697


We've been calling our baby Caribena versicolor "The Blueberry" as well. Lol. Never got around to officially naming it but maybe once it grows into its adult coloration we'll be able to think of something more unique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

I had to rehouse my Neoholothele incei 'gold' not once but TWICE! Rehoused it into a bigger enclosure on Saturday, then found mold on the spider wood almost immediately so we had to remedy that yesterday.

I did such a good job setting up the new enclosure that I actually couldn't find the little guy. This thing is fast and it's boltier than my Poecilotherias. It was a nerve wracking few minutes picking the enclosure apart carefully and expecting a golden blur to come flying out at any second. In the end, the little psycho actually stayed surprisingly calm for the entire time. It was so chill I was almost disappointed but I know better than to complain about a boring rehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Just rehoused my Y. diversipes sling. It got too big for its baby enclosure after its recent moult. 
But oh my, what a stubborn and feisty little dude!  At least it didn't bolt on me. 

New home:



Rocking its new suit:












0.0.1 Y. diversipes



__ Thekla
__ Apr 28, 2019
__ 1
__
avicularia diversipes
diversipes
sling
ybyrapora
ybyrapora diversipes




						Freshly moulted for the second time in my care. Stunning colours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Noticed that my B. hamorii's abdomen is darkening quite a bit. I know brachys are usually in premolt forever and a day but it's pretty exciting nonetheless!


----------



## Serpyderpy

I got a call around 4am from an unknown number from Poland. My phone is old and broken and has a nasty habit of making me sound like static to anyone who rings me, so the poor dude tried ringing two more times. I was confused but put two and two together and figured out it was the bus delivery from spidersworld.eu, the one I reordered after the Royal Fail screwed over the last and had multiple DOA's, and I managed to get them inside without waking everyone up. I was tired and confused and nearly forgot to thank the guy, I hope I didn't sound too ungrateful honestly, can't imagine it was much fun driving around England early in the morning. Wherever you are, delivery dude, I salute you.

From 4am to 8am I'm rehousing these spiders as quietly as I possibly can, poking holes in crinkling plastic and trying to break corkbark pieces without making too much noise. You never know how loud things are until you're trying to decorate an enclosure when you're bang opposite the room of your folks. Found two old pill vials and managed to house the tiny _Heterothele villosela_ and _Pterinopelma sazimai_ slings in them with little to no issues. _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ and _Psalmopoeus irminia_ went without issues too, although the irminia refused to leave their tube and I had no way to grab the tissue with the tongs I had avaliable so the tube is just sitting in the enclosure. _Psalmopoeus reduncus_ and _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ were even calmer than the last two, no issues with them at all, although the pulcher is in a somewhat smaller cup compared to her size so I think I shall rehouse after the next molt.

I had no issues with the flighty arboreals, but the terrestrials seemed more skittish today. _Bumba cabocla _was relatively chill until I nudged them and they skittered into the cup, but the worst had to be the _Euthycaelus colonicus. _Those things can move, let me tell you. Luckily I managed to cup the thing as it barelled across the room. Will be keeping an eye on that one, I think.

Now I gotta sleep.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Marika

I'm  worried... I ordered a tarantula (from Poland) and the package was shipped on Wednesday, which surprised me because there was no way it could have arrived here before the weekend. The package spent the first two days in Poland and was sent from there on Friday morning. Tracking hasn't been updated since, so I have no idea where the package is, but apparently it still hasn't arrived in Finland. Poor little T, I hope she's ok...


----------



## Marika

She's finally here and she's fine  Juvenile female G. actaeon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## docwade87

All of my Ts have eaten this week. It’s fun when they all decide they are hungry.


----------



## Thekla

Marika said:


> She's finally here and she's fine  Juvenile female G. actaeon.
> 
> View attachment 307238


I believe there's something seriously wrong with your T. It's pooping mealworms!  You can send it to me, I'd make the sacrifice and care for it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marika

Thekla said:


> I believe there's something seriously wrong with your T. It's pooping mealworms!  You can send it to me, I'd make the sacrifice and care for it...


Thanks, that's very thoughtful of you, but I have to decline. If she keeps pooping mealworms, that means I don't have to breed them anymore, I can just use her poop as feeders, right? And who knows, maybe she'll start pooping superworms or even dubias when she gets bigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Myers

It's been pretty quiet this week almost everyone has sealed their hides apart from the L. Parahybana and the C. VonwIrthi who seems to have been doing some tunnel remodeling.


----------



## Willa

My juvie b. albopilosum hasn't gone into its hide at all this week and wants to just chill out in the open 24/7 (ofc, close to the hide so it can freak out and run in whenever I open the lid). It's nice to actually see my lil guy out and about!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted three days ago and is now too big for her deli cup, so I rehoused her today into a larger enclosure.












Psalmopoeus Juvenile Enclosure



__ Ungoliant
__ May 4, 2019
__
enclosure
female
irminia
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula



















Freshly Molted Psalmopoeus irminia (3" ♀)



__ Ungoliant
__ May 4, 2019
__ 2
__
caitlyn jenner
female
irminia
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula







She was not cooperative, but at least she was not bolty.  (She prefers the "stand your ground" approach.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lostbrane

Found my C. fimbriatus and P. miranda slings dead. I haven't been home most of the week and their enclosures were all dry so there's a solid chance that they didn't have the moisture they needed/would have gotten if I was home. . So lesson for me is that when I have tiny slings, I shouldn't leave the house for extended periods of time.

On the plus side, my P. subfusca LL molted and is now showing typical subfusca coloration so that's cool.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Ungoliant said:


> My juvenile female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted three days ago and is now too big for her deli cup, so I rehoused her today into a larger enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psalmopoeus Juvenile Enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ May 4, 2019
> __
> enclosure
> female
> irminia
> juvenile
> juvenile female
> psalmopoeus
> psalmopoeus irminia
> suntiger tarantula
> venezuelan suntiger tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly Molted Psalmopoeus irminia (3" ♀)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ May 4, 2019
> __ 2
> __
> caitlyn jenner
> female
> irminia
> juvenile
> juvenile female
> psalmopoeus
> psalmopoeus irminia
> suntiger tarantula
> venezuelan suntiger tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was not cooperative, but at least she was not bolty.  (She prefers the "stand your ground" approach.)


I just got a tiny Psalmopoeus irminia sling and I can't wait until it gets to be this big! I think "not cooperative" would be the perfect way to describe that little imp. It was so bolty and did not want to stay in the new enclosure -- after that ordeal I went and thanked my Poecilotherias for being so calm. I've got a Tapinauchenius violaceus sling coming later this month... why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Ungoliant

baconwrappedpikachu said:


> I just got a tiny Psalmopoeus irminia sling and I can't wait until it gets to be this big! I think "not cooperative" would be the perfect way to describe that little imp. It was so bolty and did not want to stay in the new enclosure


During a rehouse, I would take threat poses and striking over bolting any day of the week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## velvetundergrowth

My new G. rosea has eaten for the first time since I got her a week ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

I haven't seen my P. irminia and G.pulchripes for over a month. And then suddenly they either open their hides or just come out on one day. Finally. I can't wait to see how bigger my P. irminia has become.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## s dave

My 3/4" G. pulchra has refused food for just over a month till last night. It finally ate a dead pinhead I dropped in the night before that I forgot about till this morning


----------



## draconisj4

Darn spiders...my Sericopelma sp Azuero Panana is the largest spider I have and the only one big enough eat adult male Dubia...which I have too many of. But will she? Absolutely not  She won't eat anything larger than a small Dubia or an adult red runner. I guess my isopods are going to have a feast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Sooo, about that G. pulchripes. It took a small roach and decided to disappear again. P. irminia has shown some of those cute legs, still being very shy girl. To be honest I'm starting to think about rearranging her enclosure to encourage staying outside more. 

My A. seemanni sling has been working and excavating whole enclosure to the point there's almost no substrate at the bottom keeping it from falling on its head. Crazy little guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix

My G. pulchra that I was worried about is doing great! Should be on track for a molt by like 2050. My E. campestratus sealed itself off in its burrow, so 2050's looking like a good year...

In other news my juvenile G. actaeon molted today, and my juvenile Nicaraguan B. albo molted a few days ago. I'm loving the warmer weather! Fingers crossed for more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

Checked waters this morning, it was going well...pretty much just topping off as everyone had a clean dish until I got to this guy....I just cleaned his dish last night

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hoxter

Rearranged old home for my P. irminia so she could feel more secure inside and encourage spending time outside of her hide. I can't believe people say these tarantulas can be such devils. She almost didnt move,  just sat on her cork bark which I took out and placed in catch cup. Sweetheart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willa

My B. albo has bulldozed all the substrate in his hide and has been dragging webbed up sub all around the enclosure. Seems happy with the rearrangement! It wanted more sub on top of the hide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

No today but yesterday, my juvenile female G. actaeon was roaming around her enclosure and drumming a little every now and then. So adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

@cold blood Sometimes when we boot up the computer, Squirt (my mature female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_) drums on the glass in response.  I'd been hearing about this from my husband for a while, but I heard it for the first time the other day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Myers

After almost 2 weeks of everyone sealing their hides there has been movement this morning my Davus pentaloris had dumped its molt outside it's hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826

I fed superworms for the first time. 
Also, my B. albo sling stayed out for a while after I took the lid off instead of instantly disappearing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

My A. bicoloratum sling molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr T Rantula

So today I found out that my _S. plumpies_ (Charlotte) is really not a morning spider. I'd noticed last night before going to bed that she had decided to fill in her water dish with dirt, for the fun of it I guess.  Not wanting to do anything whilst I was dead tired, after I got up this morning, I went to change the bottle ca...water dish and found that she had parked her butt on it. Eliciting a sign and grabbing my long soft-bristle brush I veerrry slowly, veerrry gently gave her a tiny tap on the bippy to move her off the dish. Well. To say she did not like me disturbing her morning would be an understatement. Within a millisecond, she had turned around and given me a threat posture and hissed at me. Needless to say, I quickly grabbed the dirt dish with the long tongs while I had the chance and put her new one on the other side. Far away from Ms Cranky Morning Pants. Morale of the story: put the new water dish on the other side and wait for the old one to be unoccupied.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## korlash091

My C. darlingi uses his old molt as a window decoration ti scare the kids off the property.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

I noticed my A. eutylenum has molted, maybe a few days ago. Nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Was checking out my spiders tonight and thought it was odd that I couldn't see my MM A. avicularia. Well, turns out he died in a corner. Was his time I suppose (he had eaten a decent sized dubia and had plenty of access to water so yeah).

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Hoxter

Rearranged my juvenile P. irminia's enclosure about two weeks ago and she finally decided to make a nest. That makes me a bit sad, because she used to stay fully visible all the time, but I still should have a window to take look at her.

My C. darlingi female just gave me her first threat pose and even hissed when I was about to give her a roach. I guess she really is in premolt (didn't refuse food but her attitude changed a lot to skittish and reclusive lately)


----------



## SpaceM

Just found my MM balfouri has now passed. He's possibly been gone for a week but i didn't realise because he hadn't gone into a death curl and remained in the position seen here. Is that normal for a MM?
He did however get the chance to meet my female before he went so i just hope their pairing was successful.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## lostbrane

Well, in the first bit of good news in at least a week, my new probable C. vonwirthi actually took to one of the starter burrows I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

I think my crab spider has made an egg sac. I found her on my floor last fall so I'm not sure if the eggs could be viable.


----------



## Rhino1

Today in the spider room....finally got to the end of this project and I now officially have a spider room, yay.
Just started moving everything in and will be building more shelves soon, finally have the room to rehouse a lot of stuff.
Currently have - 7 species of scorpion and 11 species of tarantula as well as various true spiders and myalgamorphs.
Also, just received eggs of 3 different leaf insect species, not to mention recent breeding g events of lots of scorplings, spiderlings and a few egg sacs too.
The room is 3.5 metres by 2.2 metres, insulated inside the walls with recycled foam packaging and I have an 8 metre low wattage heat cord on a timer running behind all the cupboards and under the shelves.
Lots more to do with more shelves to be added, some led lighting and not forgetting the two empty walls you can't see in the pic. Although the new acrylic enclosures ordered from china must be on a canoe somewhere cos it's taking forever to get here.
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## draconisj4

Finally! My LP "Tiny", one of the first slings I got in 2017 had flipped when I got home from work. The first 3 molts were 2 months apart, then 2 molts at 3 months apart and now I've been waiting for 11 months and the day has come!! "Tiny" is now confirmed female  Bonus!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

Another day of growing my hate towards my exoterra faunariums because of those lids. My usually very skittish M. robustum has decided it's safe to spend nights outside of its burrow and I can't even take any good pictures because of those lids. And don't even think about touching the whole shelf as she instantly disappears when I do it.


----------



## Serpyderpy

My biggest tarantula, my _Stichoplastoris sp. "Nicaragua"_, Elizabeth, has been in a rather mediocre tub for a while. I originally set it up when I was less experienced and she's essentially been burrowed in there for nearly a year with the occassional glimpse of her when I send a cricket or mealworm in that mysteriously vanishes. I thought it best not to disturb her but today I decided it's time to fix her enclosure up a bit.

Her original tub had less than optimal substrate for a burrowing species so I take everything out and managed to coax her out of her little plant pot and get her into a catch cup. I double the amount of substrate and get it all nice and thoroughly moist, wash out her water dish, fill it up, remove any dead remnants of foes and eventually get it looking all prim and proper for her to go back in. I let her go back in and she's very calm as she usually is and I think that now would be a nice time to get a picture of her as she's out and about. Me looking for the phone must have given her some sweet vibrations because the next thing I know she's going for a wander across the bed.

Now bear in mind I'm not at my house, I'm on a mini-vacation down at my partners house and he's not exactly too fond of spiders. Seeing a rather large tarantula crawling along his bed he starts making the noise he always does when he's slightly unsure of the situation, but he grabs his camera and starts taking pictures. I thought this was pretty odd, especially at a time where there's a sizeable spider on the side of his bed but he says he's less scared of them when he looks at them through the lense. She runs around for a bit and then settles on the catch cup, probably mocking me, and then eventually I nudge her towards the box and she goes back to her cage.

She's currently sat in the corner of the box, more than likely cursing me for foiling her plans of taking over my partners house and scaring his housemates half to death, but I'm hoping she'll enjoy her new box. I need a cold drink.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Asgiliath

I caught A. metallica drinking!! Never seen any of my spiders use their water dishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Surfing Tigress

Last night I decided it was time for my new Chilobrachys fimbiatus to leave the nest 

When I put him in his new enclosure three weeks ago I left the smaller rubber made tubby he came in in it so he could come out on his own when he was ready.  But unlike any of the others I have ever had, he just decided to live in it inside the bigger enclosure; like staying in a closet instead of using the whole house lol.  He would come out overnight and sit on the edge of his  tubby perfectly content to live in it.  So it was time... so last night he was in the webbed home he created in the tubby and I pulled out the whole web with the substratestuck on it with him in it and placed it on the ground, awkwardly on its side slumped against enclosure decor as to encourage him to explore and find a new place.  Did the typical T mommy worry of "gee, I really hope for a little guy he can get himself out of that collapsed web he all closed into now.  But I always forget how determined they are . The little bugger by this morning had kept that awkward bundle of webbing just out in the open on the front glass and made a beautiful tune doorway out of it and webbed it in place.  He is not giving up his starter home LMAO


----------



## Surfing Tigress

Asgiliath said:


> I caught A. metallica drinking!! Never seen any of my spiders use their water dishes.


I find my big ones like their water dishes when they are decent size.  I know some people recommend a little bottle cap, but I give mine shallow square glass dishes; I put rocks in them for safety when they are a little smaller and helps prevent drowned cricket cause it gives them something to climb out on.  I find my bigger Ts enjoy a large water dish better and will come over and stand in it and drink more regularly.  You can get the dishes and rocks at the dollar store.  The glass is also heavier so it prevent them from tipping them over.... though my metallica still likes filling hers with substrate periodically  The little plastic square fluted shaped ones that are for weddings the dollar store carries are really good too (the rocks still make them heavy enough to prevent tipping.  Below is a pic of the glass and plastic ones in my enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath

Surfing Tigress said:


> I find my big ones like their water dishes when they are decent size.  I know some people recommend a little bottle cap, but I give mine shallow square glass dishes; I put rocks in them for safety when they are a little smaller and helps prevent drowned cricket cause it gives them something to climb out on.  I find my bigger Ts enjoy a large water dish better and will come over and stand in it and drink more regularly.  You can get the dishes and rocks at the dollar store.  The glass is also heavier so it prevent them from tipping them over.... though my metallica still likes filling hers with substrate periodically  The little plastic square fluted shaped ones that are for weddings the dollar store carries are really good too (the rocks still make them heavy enough to prevent tipping.  Below is a pic of the glass and plastic ones in my enclosures.


Hmm I haven’t seen many T keepers use rocks in water dishes. Probably can’t do any harm but why are you worried about the dishes tipping or crickets drowning? Do you leave live ones in often? (No judgement, just curious)


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Surfing Tigress said:


> Last night I decided it was time for my new Chilobrachys fimbiatus to leave the nest
> 
> When I put him in his new enclosure three weeks ago I left the smaller rubber made tubby he came in in it so he could come out on his own when he was ready.  But unlike any of the others I have ever had, he just decided to live in it inside the bigger enclosure; like staying in a closet instead of using the whole house lol.  He would come out overnight and sit on the edge of his  tubby perfectly content to live in it.  So it was time... so last night he was in the webbed home he created in the tubby and I pulled out the whole web with the substratestuck on it with him in it and placed it on the ground, awkwardly on its side slumped against enclosure decor as to encourage him to explore and find a new place.  Did the typical T mommy worry of "gee, I really hope for a little guy he can get himself out of that collapsed web he all closed into now.  But I always forget how determined they are . The little bugger by this morning had kept that awkward bundle of webbing just out in the open on the front glass and made a beautiful tune doorway out of it and webbed it in place.  He is not giving up his starter home LMAO


I'm still waiting for my c.fibriatus to come out of it's hole.  She's a really nice and pretty chilled out adult female, and I only got to see her for a few days when I got her at the start of Feb.  Never got her to eat either which is a bit of a worry.

I set her up in a very deep burrowing type enclosure with not much space above the substrate, rather than the semi burrowing/terrestrial set up I see a lot of people have (which they web up and burrow in almost like an m.balfouri would).   She webbed up the surface a bit, dug a big hole, and vanished.  She also ripped up the fake plants and webbed them all over the entrance to the hole so you cant see in.  

I can see a glimpse of her tiger striped butt through the side of the enclosure, so I know she's ok.  She was very fat so hopefully just a long pre-moult period and she'll appear all fresh and ready to eat sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Surfing Tigress

SteveIDDQD said:


> I'm still waiting for my c.fibriatus to come out of it's hole.  She's a really nice and pretty chilled out adult female, and I only got to see her for a few days when I got her at the start of Feb.
> She also ripped up the fake plants and webbed them all over the entrance to the hole so you cant see in.
> I can see a glimpse of her tiger striped butt through the side of the enclosure, so I know she's ok.


I go in at night before bed or early in the morning when I get up around 3 and leave the lights off and just use a flashlight and most of mine I catch out.  Once in a while I get lucky and all of my big ones are out at the same time and it's great to see how different they are side by side and how big they are getting.  I have one T that almost never hides; she stays out 24 hours a day, is very active wandering and exploring and cleaning herself, and isn't big on webbing; so at least I get to show people her (and then just insist my other Ts aren't imaginary friends and really do exist in there enclosures somewhere lol).  
But I can sympathize in that my newest addition webbed herself up sooo tight and sooo much its like a cocoon and you can't see through it.  The only reason I know she is alive is because I shine a strong flashlight on the web periodically and disturb a little and can see a silhouette move lol


----------



## Surfing Tigress

Asgiliath said:


> Hmm I haven’t seen many T keepers use rocks in water dishes. Probably can’t do any harm but why are you worried about the dishes tipping or crickets drowning? Do you leave live ones in often? (No judgement, just curious)


Yeah for my big ones, who will easily eat more than one cricket in a feeding, I add 2-3 large crickets live and leave them for a day or two (as long as the T is not in ANY stage of the molting process).  If they don't get eaten in a few days, or they die, they get removed.  But I let my T's eat at their leisure and use their natural instincts to hunt at night, I don't tong feed.  As for the rocks, the crickets drowning in the water dish can cause an issue because they can actually taint the water (as any dead animal in water would).  Rocks are a super easy fix and ensures the crickets live long enough for the T to find them at their leisure.  Crickets are idiots lol and I have literally watched them 5 seconds after getting put in a large enclosure walk straight over and jump in a water dish and drown SMH 

As for tipping the water dish over... it seems unnecessary given such an easy fix?  If the water dish doesn't get tipped then its assured they always have a water source and its refillable without being taken out between cleanings and disturbing the T (or risk to the person who's hands are reaching all the way to the bottom of the enclosure like 3-4 inches from the T).  Especially when I have to be out of town and someone else has to make sure they have water lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71

I was getting worried if my H. maculata was even still alive so set up a webcam, it worked!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## krbshappy71

Marika said:


> I think my crab spider has made an egg sac. I found her on my floor last fall so I'm not sure if the eggs could be viable.


I hear they make great stocking stuffers.


----------



## lostbrane

Quite a few of my spiders either don’t use or rarely frequent their water dish. Which makes for some interesting and amusing interactions some times.

Last night, for example, my P. gigas darted straight for the water I was squirting onto the sub. She then put her mouth right underneath so I was directly applying drops so she could get a good drink.

My P. cambridgei did something similar, except this time the tip of the pipette was in the enclosure a little bit and a brief and mild game of tug of war ensued. Rather endearing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MintyWood826

My Avic made some webbing in the way to the waterdish. Now every time I try to fill it she thinks the baster is food and runs at it.


----------



## Tommydragon10

Feeding all those spiders must take you half an eternity!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MainMann

Rehoused my LP into an acrylic enclosure today! Sooo happy with the finished look of the enclosure  I'll be changing all of my spiders into acrylic enclosures one by one because I'm sick of those milky plastic containers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Marika said:


> I think my crab spider has made an egg sac. I found her on my floor last fall so I'm not sure if the eggs could be viable.


There are tiny crab spider babies crawling all over the enclosure

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lostbrane

Decided to randomly check in on my P. subfusca LL. Found it curled at the bottom of it's cork tube. Started trying to get to it and it started moving but it's not looking great. Have it in a temp enclosure for now, and hopefully will see some improvement.

Update: He seems to be doing better. Apparently he is/was dehydrated seeing as he is currently planted on the damp paper towel I have in the corner. I wish I could make the bastard drink in his enclosure but apparently that's too much to ask.

Second update: seems to be doing a lot better. He’s still fairly lethargic though. Redid his enclosure and out him back in after some hours since he seemed to be improving quite a bit and he kept on going into a stress curl which was away from the paper towel on there so yeah. Will see how he’s doing when i wake up later today. 

Third update: Seems rather lethargic still but he made it to his cork tube so I suppose that's a good sign.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## draconisj4

Busy, busy, busy. Starting the second day of major rehousings, making new enclosures and trying to figure out where to put them. I need more shelves,lol. My house looks like a tornado hit it. There's cork bark, moss,substrate,etc  scattered everywhere. Hot glue is stuck all over my counter and I burned my finger yesterday. The one bonus is that the rehousings went smoothly yesterday, high points were that my LP didn't kick a single hair and my C. fimbriatus moved into the catch cup like an obedient puppy dog and immediately started webbing in its new enclosure. Transferring some of my baboons today, I hope it all goes smoothly.

EDIT: Almost forgot, managed to finally reach the molt out of my P. auratus enclosure and it's a girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

So my juvie E. uatuman sealed its burrow a couple of weeks ago and today it threw out this. Blasted critter made a bolus out of its molt and threw in a bit of substrate for good measure. Darn thing is just going to keep me guessing as to what sex it is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Last night in the spider room I decided to fill up my B. hamorii's second water dish since she's been sitting in it all week. From about early April to late May I kept two full water dishes in her enclosure but after she moulted I figured it wasn't worth the water to do that so I stopped. Anyway I thought maybe she expected water to be in the dish so I started to fill it and she took a page from my A. chalcodes' book and attacked the stream of water and jumped into the dish. She's usually docile as ever so it scared the daylights out of me, lol.


----------



## Thekla

My AF B. hamorii (she was my very first  T) is preparing to moult again. Her last moult was in June 2018. It's fascinating to watch her laying down her moulting mat while kicking hairs like crazy to deter any predators.  She normally never kicks hairs. 

Edit:
It didn't take her long to flip after the preparations.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asgiliath

-“Substrate dishes” 
- a single loose cricket
-random moss on the floor
-my cat (please get out)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

My juvie L. Parahybana was rather shy since I got her, generally fleeing from feeders and every movement of her enclosure. Since the last molt she has was staying more out in the open, even giving me a thread posture once but still skittish.

About 2 month ago I got some male dubias from a T store as a freebie. I tried to feed them to my B. Harmorii as she is the only T with proper size but she ran from them. So all but one dubia died. Today I decided to try to feed it to my LP. It was nearly as big as the T so I crushed its head, expecting the LP to maybe scavenge it over night. I drop feeders with my tongs some distance from the T so it doesn't hurt its fangs on the metal.

Before I could even drop it, the T jumped at the dubia and literally ripped it from the thongs in the blink of an eye, immediately crunshing on it like mad. In the admittedly short time I kept Ts I have never seens such an intense and vicious feeding response nor in any video online. I would never have expected it from this specific T. 

It was absolutely amazing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## krbshappy71

Gonzo doing a handstand at 1 a.m. S. calceatum, if it wasn’t for the cams I would declare them all pet holes.


----------



## MainMann

Traded my MM darlingi for a suspect female S. Javanensis! Gotta say, brown Ts are sooooo underrated!! Mine is soo beautiful! She's around 8-9cm DLS, and i housed her in a critter keeper with lots of deep sub for her to dig into. She hasn't made a burrow yet, but webbed up quite a portion of her enclo, and setup base under the corkbark i set down. Can't wait till this girl decides to dig down and never be seen again  Would love to hear any feedback regarding her setup or this species' feeding habits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

1. Fill your waterdish with substrate. Repeat every time the dish has been cleaned and filled with water.



2. If you get caught, look innocent and deny everything.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Asgiliath

I’ve cleaned this water dish twice already today! I moved it to the other side of the enclosure, hoping they’re moving dirt that way while working on their burrow. 

(a. seemanni BCF juvie)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

Today was feeding day for all my inverts, so I opened my springtail colony to drop in some fish flakes. I keep them on very  moist soil with a chunk of plastic plant so I can just pick that up and shake them off to wherever place I need them. I noticed something else crawling on the plant today. There's a tiny very fat spider living on it, little guy must think hes in heaven

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asgiliath

Just caught a. seemanni drinking!


----------



## docwade87

My B. Sabulosums which have been nearly pet holes since I got them months ago (1/4” in size) decided to show themselves last night and they are well over an inch in size. Time for Rehousing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## krbshappy71

S. calceatum sling was so busy eating yesterday she didn’t notice me taking a picture!  I rarely get to see her out during the day, I was in awe.  Sorry it’s a little blurry, I was taking it through the enclosure plastic.


----------



## ColletteTZ

I finally added a T. blondi to my collection!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tessa Clifton

Mold infestation!! Hooray! I have 2 enclosures completely infested with mold, and 2 enclosures with mushrooms lol. Rehoused the two with mold last night, working on the other two, and of course, just my luck, they are all old worlds lol.


----------



## malla

Confirmed that my first T (B. albopilosum) is a female! Looks like I'll have many years with this fluffy little one


----------



## MainMann

Finally got an H. mac!! 
The spider arrived earlier today, and might i say quite a bit smaller than expected so the enclosure is a bit oversized as well. Would love to hear feedback about the Ts housing'


----------



## draconisj4

I just got a good look at P. lugardi sling #2 that molted a few days ago. Poor little guy must have had a rough time with the molt. It's missing 2 legs on one side, 1 1/2 legs on the other and a pedipalp  One leg is at a weird angle also. It's able to climb and is moving pretty well so here's hoping there weren't any other problems. I haven't been able to get a look at its fangs, and I don't have the molt anymore. Something else to worry about.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## lostbrane

Rehoused my OBT today. I pulled perhaps one of the biggest bonehead moves in all my keeping thus far. I didn't realize I had a lid on the catch cup I was using. So I smooshed the poor girl. I seriously hope I didn't cause any sort of injury to her. . I looked, don't see any signs of external damage but no idea if anything happened internally. I am rather disappointed in myself. Didn't know I could be such an idiot. Should things take a turn for the worse, well...

She was so sweet though. Didn't throw up any threat postures despite me upturning her home and all she did was bolt around the tub. *sigh*

Update: As of right now it seems she’s just stressed out a bit. Which well I’ll take. She struck the brush when I got it close to her so I’ll take that as a good sign.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WolfSoon

lostbrane said:


> Rehoused my OBT today. I pulled perhaps one of the biggest bonehead moves in all my keeping thus far. I didn't realize I had a lid on the catch cup I was using. So I smooshed the poor girl. I seriously hope I didn't cause any sort of injury to her. . I looked, don't see any signs of external damage but no idea if anything happened internally. I am rather disappointed in myself. Didn't know I could be such an idiot. Should things take a turn for the worse, well...
> 
> She was so sweet though. Didn't throw up any threat postures despite me upturning her home and all she did was bolt around the tub. *sigh*


Oh no, that sucks! I can see how that kind of brain fart could happen, and I hope she’s ok too!
One time my Avic male took a ride on the outside of a catch cup that rolled across the floor (somehow I forgot his weight would shift the cup if I set it down). I was really worried, but he was fine. At any rate, don’t be too hard on yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Today in the spider room my A. chalcodes walked over to her semi-empty water dish and once realising it was mostly empty she proceeded to walk over to a wall and put 2 feet on it, as if to say "Water, human."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

lostbrane said:


> Rehoused my OBT today. I pulled perhaps one of the biggest bonehead moves in all my keeping thus far. I didn't realize I had a lid on the catch cup I was using. So I smooshed the poor girl. I seriously hope I didn't cause any sort of injury to her. . I looked, don't see any signs of external damage but no idea if anything happened internally. I am rather disappointed in myself. Didn't know I could be such an idiot. Should things take a turn for the worse, well...
> 
> She was so sweet though. Didn't throw up any threat postures despite me upturning her home and all she did was bolt around the tub. *sigh*
> 
> Update: As of right now it seems she’s just stressed out a bit. Which well I’ll take. She struck the brush when I got it close to her so I’ll take that as a good sign.


You are not alone ... Not long ago I tried to capture my A. Crinirufum (or P. Sazimai, label your enclosures!) sling after it escaped. Having caught it with the cup upside down I tried to slide the lid under it, nearly squashing it in the process because it somehow darted under the lid. Its fine as far as I can see but does not make my behaviour less idiotic.

I hope this helps you to at least not feel alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Hm. My P. vittata just did, what I can only assume to be, a backflip from the front glass to the foam background.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## krbshappy71

I just want to know why every T and reptile I own has to poop on the front glass.  Welcome to my reptile/T room, it's glass covered with poop streaks.  Like I am really going to reach in and clean the glass of the some of these T's?  Maybe if I can figure out an acrylic barrier to slide in between me and the hide/burrows....  Other than that, everyone is great!


----------



## scifigetsmehigh

Setting up a space today for my first spiders, and I stacked some tupperware boxes all wonky and they cascaded onto my head and left a small scratch.

Pretty damn tame compared to most of the stuff I'm reading in this thread but it's good to know that the worst is still ahead :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane

Looking like my P. smithi sling is attempting to molt upright and it’s not looking great.

Update: Annnd, I think it's not going to make it. Damn it.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## scifigetsmehigh

lostbrane said:


> Looking like my P. smithi sling is attempting to molt upright and it’s not looking great.
> 
> Update: Annnd, I think it's not going to make it. Damn it.


Update? Did he really not make it?


----------



## lostbrane

Tis a goner.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Marika

My G. rosea sling got stuck in molt  I managed to get it free, I just hope I didn't cause any damage, it's a small sling. Poor little thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## EtienneN

So today in the spider room: 30 large crickets ALL escaped. You guys should have seen my face! Oh well, I guess they’ll just dry up and die or else I’ll catch them and flush them down the toilet. Got 30 more this afternoon and there will be no way these ones can make a break for freedom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

Today, something happened I vowed to myself would never happen to me... I knocked down a deli cup from the shelf!  Of course, it was the one with my tiniest sling, my B. emilia. 
I think, luckily for her she sat at the bottom in her tunnel and when the cup turned over while falling to the ground and landed upside down, she landed kinda soft on top of loose substrate.
Gosh, that was scary! I never had an accident like this before. Stupid, clumsy me. 

But she's fine! Thank god! I dug her out and got her in a new, a tad bigger enclosure (she needed it anyway after her recent moult).




I just hope, she'll forgive me.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Marika

My sling is alive and has moved around a bit, but has amputated two legs, and one of its pedipalps is bent.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## disentomb

Set up a nice new home for my Nhandu coloratovillosus sling and rehoused it easily. Its about to be feeding time for everyone else!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Since my _N. incei_ slings all finally molted into 2nd instar, I moved the incubator deli into a larger enclosure with a bit of damp substrate and left the lid of the deli cup off. Little things are hardly half an inch and already so fast!

After that I took some small prekilled crickets and gave the babies their first meal. At first they were frightened of the dead crickets and avoided them (much to my annoyance), but then finally one brave soul took that first bite and I don't think I have ever been so elated to see a tarantula eat. After that, slowly but surely the siblings all joined in and were dog-piling on to eat for the first time. There were a few small squabbles over food (how hilarious to see a sling the same size as the cricket frantically trying to drag it away while the others hang onto it for dear life), but nobody seemed to have gotten munched in the frenzy and I spent probably a good hour just staring at 122 tiny slings tearing apart these crickets until all that was left were legs and heads. Now most of them have migrated down to the floor and are even webbing up the substrate already, and to my delight they all look to now have nice robust little booties! 

I'm going to leave the vast majority of them in together for now as I'm about to go on vacation, but I think once I get back on the 28th I'm going to go ahead and separate them all into their own 5.5 ounce souffle cups and order some shipping supplies before I post them up in the sales section. Gonna be so bittersweet sending off the offspring of my first breeding/egg sac.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

draconisj4 said:


> I just got a good look at P. lugardi sling #2 that molted a few days ago. Poor little guy must have had a rough time with the molt. It's missing 2 legs on one side, 1 1/2 legs on the other and a pedipalp  One leg is at a weird angle also. It's able to climb and is moving pretty well so here's hoping there weren't any other problems. I haven't been able to get a look at its fangs, and I don't have the molt anymore. Something else to worry about.


Update on the little guy, he's doing very well, is able to eat and is acting perfectly normal though he is kind of funny looking. So far so good, I have named him "Five" 

" How DARE you feed me!!!!" First threat posture out of this little one...I'm so scared   H. pulchripes sling

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Last night we had a fun set of rehouses: Pterinochilus murinus, Poecilotheria regalis, Poecilotheria striata, and two Tapinauchenius violaceous.

I was a little nervous but everyone was very well behaved! There was only one aspect of the whole night that was stressful; it was my fault, and I was totally expecting it. 

The pokies were my second (and third, fourth, etc.) tarantulas, and I made the rookie mistake of using hot glue when putting their cork bark hides in their enclosures. Shortly after that, I found a thread explained how difficult rehouses can be with small enclosures if you can't remove the hide. Of course I stopped gluing the cork bark into the enclosures after that but there wasn't much to be done about the ones already in use. Live and learn!

Anyways, here's a picture of my scaredy-cat OBT during the transfer. I'm excited to see her web up her new enclosure over the next couple weeks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt, my female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from @cold blood), is in pre-molt, and she has been hanging dirt curtains to prepare for the event.

A couple days ago, I heard a clicking noise coming from inside her elevated cork log.  When I looked, she was picking at the inside of the log and then using those bits of cork as "dirt" for the curtain at its entrance, rather than going down and getting substrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Ungoliant said:


> Squirt, my female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from @cold blood), is in pre-molt, and she has been hanging dirt curtains to prepare for the event.
> 
> A couple days ago, I heard a clicking noise coming from inside her elevated cork log.  When I looked, she was picking at the inside of the log and then using those bits of cork as "dirt" for the curtain at its entrance, rather than going down and getting substrate.


"Work smarter, not harder... or, just work wherever is out of sight of that annoying human that always hangs around staring at us" - Squirt, _Psalmopoeus cambridgei,_ August 2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

When I woke up this morning, I found my A. chalcodes sling on its back floating in its waterdish. It was fine when I helped it out. It's still settling in (I got it a week ago) and has been climbing a lot, so I'm guessing it fell.


----------



## krbshappy71

Yikes, that had to be a scare to see it laying there in the water dish.  Maybe it was having a spa day.  Uneventful here, we have everyone moved into their new critter room, I really like them having their own room so I can control the temps without affecting anyone else in the house.  We had perfect weather the past couple of days so I opened their windows for the breeze and only closed them at night when the temps started to drop.  The only thing I need to work on is the cam, it's too far across the room so once you start zooming in everything gets all fat and pixel-dot-like.  Some day I want a cam for every tank, wishful thinking!


----------



## Marika

It happened again  I replaced the waterdish with a smaller one, I hope it helps.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## draconisj4

Marika said:


> It happened again  I replaced the waterdish with a smaller one, I hope it helps.


How odd, I had almost the same thing happen with my A. chalcodes juvenile. I saw her fall off the side into her water dish and she had quite the struggle trying to get out. She did manage to before I had to intervene but I immediately replaced the dish with a smaller and less deep one.


----------



## ghostly

A. seemanni female has been in premolt since the dark ages and I'm here yelling at her to freaking get it over with. 
And two of my arboreal slings are getting rehoused into their proper sling enclosures tomorrow and I'm really looking forward for them to settle into their new homes (and for me to take some pics).


----------



## Marika

draconisj4 said:


> How odd, I had almost the same thing happen with my A. chalcodes juvenile. I saw her fall off the side into her water dish and she had quite the struggle trying to get out. She did manage to before I had to intervene but I immediately replaced the dish with a smaller and less deep one.


That's interesting. Maybe it's a weird chalcodes thing, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tortuga

This started happening a few weeks ago.  My P audax appears to be hunting my GBB sling lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Thekla

krbshappy71 said:


> Maybe it was having a spa day.


I bet that was it.  Sounds a bit like what my H. chilensis did back in the day...


I still don't know what he was thinking, but as soon as I opened the enclosure to rescue him from his apparent predicament, he rolled over and calmly exited his bathtub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Urzeitmensch

My LP has refused food last week so I suspected she was in premolt. Two nights ago I dreamed that she molted. The day after I wanted to feed her. She had molted, probably over night.

I was a little creeped out.

But she is a beauty:



I don't know where she got the superworm she is just eating, though. She must have stored it in her hide. Hope her fangs are already hardened enough ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

I was running low on dubias last week so I got like 50 crickets, threw them in a tub with some food, closed the lid, and forgot about them until last night. I stopped feeding crickets FOREVER ago, so I knew it would be gross, but my mind had forgotten just how horrible those things smell.

I put the lid back on after not even a full second and I actually had to leave the room. 

So today in the spider room... I've got to face the foulest smells known to humankind and clean out that cricket tub. I'd rather give my OBT a kiss.


----------



## Uial

My G. pulchripes came out of her hide for the first time in 8 months. And after feeding her I could finally put in a bit more substate because she was my first T the setup wasn't ideal. While I'm at it, I rearrange the whole enclosure, angle the hide differently, to give her a bit more space. She does the climbing over the wall thing to get used to it and finally settles in plain sight. Never goes into her hide. Just sits on top of it. Then after two weeks she starts digging, but can't really make a real tunnel because she dug right to a wall. Sits there all crunched up in her small hole. 

So I think her hide is not shadowy enough, or maybe she just discovered her love of digging after all this time. So I add a lot more substate so she can dig, I put her hide back where it was and fill it with substrate, make it really tight, so she has to excavate it herself, and really dark, so she feels safe. I even add a privacy wall out of leaves and sticks, of she wants to sit out, but still not be right where the light is. I give her a bigger water dish, so she can dip her feet in to stay cool. It's tarantula luxury estate is what I did.  

It's been a month, she never tried to dig again. When she goes into her hide, half her butt hangs out, because apparently, she lost the ability to dig again and making the hole bigger seems like too much work. She walks straight trough her water dish and drags lots of dirt into it all the time. And most of the time she still sits there in plain sight. On top of her hide, or right by the glass surveying her kingdom. She's just a display T now suddenly when she was the shyest of the bunch before. I'm beginning to think all the changes were unnecessary, and I've been worrying over nothing. Serves me right for not letting her eat 5 small crickets anymore and instead trying to giver her dubia roaches that are way more appropriate for her size ^^ She'll eat the roach eventually, but not while I'm watching and she will give me evil eye the whole time^^

TL;DR: Tarantulas be tarantuling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

I'm very, very sorry, but I have to announce: The war is lost. The water is dead. 

It was an epic battle between the demon "Mazikeen" and the brave heroine of this story (well, that would be me ). 



	

		
			
		

		
	
  vs.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Forces on both sides were powerful and determined, and for the longest time, it seemed as if there was a chance. Even when the brave heroine had to retreat and let go of the legendary water dish as the fangs of the demon held on too strongly, she never wavered, never gave up and eventually, she saved the dish from the beast. The battle was won, but alas, not the war. When the time came to put the water dish back to its ancestral place, the demon struck, deadly and without mercy...  death was instantaneous. Let us mourn together for this innocent life that is now gone forever.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brachyfan

Today my new T's learned what moss is. They are little slings and their enclosures are too small for water dishes so I decided to wet some moss and use that.


B Auratum didn't react at all. Just shuffled over when the moss landed. No reaction from the liphistius either (even when the moss rolled onto its trapdoor).
My pulchra loves to climb so I decided " no moss for you!" so i will just put water drops on the side of the enclosure. She has already drank them! 

My B Hamorii sling didn't seem to care about the moss but when I put water on the moss she freaked out and climbed straight up the wall! Stayed up there for a couple of hours. Poor girl got spooked but at least i know that she will bolt when startled. 

The best reaction was my little E Campastratus. I put the moss in and no reaction. Dropped some water on the moss and she just went crazy! Grabbed the moss and proceeded to tear it to shreds! At first I thought she was thirsty but I believe that was a feeding response. She tore the moss into tiny pieces and tried pulling some into her little burrow. I just came back after several hours and now there is moss everywhere and she is sitting in a new "chair" that takes up half her burrow! That reaction is by far the funniest thing I've seen keeping Ts so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika

There's mold in my T. cyaneolum sling's enclosure  I know it's not a big deal, but it annoys me.

My G. rosea sling who recently had a bad molt, seems to be doing fine, but hasn't eaten yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Not exactly in the spider room but it shows that I probably think too much about Ts. We have a friend from Norway visiting us and we speak English since her German is as good as our Norwegian.

So I hear her commenting to my wife that a relative has really beautiful urticating hairs. After being completely baffled for some seconds I realized that she must have said _curly _hairs. But the image kind of stuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

So I finally stopped procrastinating and decided to start getting some of the N. incei slings into their own containers now that they're all 3rd instar. I thought this would be easy, just put their enclosure in a larger box and put that box in the bathtub, then slowly separate the group as they come out. In theory that should have been a simple way to go about it, yeah?

Except the moment I opened the lid, just about all of the damn slings decided to make a beeline for the exit. It was a floodgate being opened, a Niagara Falls out of the original enclosure, into the secondary box, and then out of THAT. It wouldn't have been so bad if I could close the secondary box and focus on catching the ones already making a run for it, but the stream of runners was so constant I'd have probably accidentally squished one in the process, and taking the time to clear the area would have given those already free of containment the time to escape further into my bathroom. So the next hour or so would be spent corralling baby tarantulas to stay within the bounds of my bathtub (which they most certainly did NOT want to do) and using souffle cups to contain them. Thankfully the slings did eventually stop coming out of the box and I could close that off, and finally capture the remaining escapees. By the two hour mark, I had everyone contained - 97 slings captured, with one unfortunate escape into the heat register. I'll be keeping an eye out, but I'm pretty certain that one is just gonna be gone for good. So with a total of 98 slings removed from the box, there should be 24 left IN said box to be separated as long as nobody got cannibalized. 

So in the future, I'll be separating slings either at 1st instar as they go into premolt, or right as they molt into second instar. I am NOT doing this again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

A rather sad day - realized I hadn't seen my E. rufescens juvie out in a while so I went to investigate and found the poor thing dead in his burrow. He'd already began to mold, but I could make out a popped carapace that was stuck to his abdomen and his legs were bent all weirdly, so it looks like a bad molt took him. Just when i found myself thinking how lucky i was to have not encountered molting problems in my collection besides one early on in keeping. RIP Papyrus.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## Hoxter

Yesterday I finally got to take back all my Ts to my home after 2 months of having my friend babysit them. So many of them actually has grown up, some seem to actually have molted twice. Unfortunately she didn't close one small enclosure properly and probably at night a P. regalis sling got away. I don't think we'll find it anytime soon so let's just hope it's alive and will come out one day, healthy and big. 

And today I decided to rehouse my female M. robustum into something bigger as she seemed rather unhapppy with amount of substrate in enclosure. Now it should last for few more molts. It feels so good to be back on the track!


----------



## Hoxter

Didn't expect to write two posts in a row in this thread. Anyway, today I had a dubia emergency in my P. irminia enclosure which resulted in a rehouse to more practical home. She was amazing during the whole thing, gave me only one threat pose during removal of her hide and rest was just calm walk. I hope she'll like her new home, old one must've been so cozy.


----------



## MintyWood826

I fed my A. avicularia female a moth and it was entertaining watching her run around trying to catch it. It managed to escape her several times until she finally succeeded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71

Checked on everyone yesterday and set the cam to the S. calceatum sling, it is growing!  Might rehouse it this weekend, already have a container ready.  What do you think, leave it or rehouse?  (it is on the right side of container in the front)


----------



## dangerforceidle

Decided to rehouse this gorgeous lady, _Ceratogyrus meridionalis_.  She was not too happy about it, stridulating and slapping the entire time.  Understandable.  She was embarrassed from being tricked out of her burrow with a superworm bait, so she lashed out.







Unfortunately I wasn't able to tamp down the coco fiber adequately, so I'll check her for the next week and hope she digs and webs enough to make the ground more acceptable to walk on.  If not I'll cup her again (_that_ will be fun) and dampen the sub a bit to help it tamp more tightly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan

While doing my watering rounds today I discovered that my B Hamorii sling has finally dug a burrow. This is by far my boltiest t. Every time I move its enclosure or open the lid it runs up the side of the enclosure. Hopefully it will react like my Albopilosum now and run into it's burrow instead of trying to escape! This one is scared of everything ! 

On the other hand my G pulchra is mostly hanging on the wall too. But it just calmly walks up and down, cool as a cucumber!


----------



## Enceladus

Technically, this happened this past Friday (but new to the boards and just discovered this thread).

I saw my T make a kill and begin feeding for the first time! I have a sling that I THINK is a C. schmidti.  It's still a little small to identify by physical looks (just over 1 inch leg-span).  It was given to me with only the genus known (about a year and a half ago) and through researching, thats whAt I think it is.

Anyway, I've been feeding it mealworms since I got it.  I generally put it in at night just before I head to bed, and take out the carcass the next day.  Sometime overnight, it feeds on it.  However on Friday, I noticed that as I was opening the enclosure and beginning to lower the mealworm in, my T began slowly making its way up from its burrow (could actually see it walking up the tunnel).  So I decided to stick around and watch (ESPECIALLY because this was the first time I didn't straight up kill the mealworm completely, I just crushed the head enough to incapacitate it but let it still move around a bit).

SO after I closed the lid, the mealworm was drunkenly stumbling around the enclosure and as it got close to the hole, my T ran out of the tunnel, pounced on top of it (bit it, I'm assuming) and ran back inside the tunnel.  But now, the mealworm was lying completely motionless on its back.  This was so exciting!  I had never seen it move like that.  I could see the T was inside its tunnel, but still near the entrance.  I got really excited so I ran and got my gf to come watch.  When we got back, the mealworm had began moving again, crawling around very very slowly.  Finally, after about 2 minutes with us still standing there watching, the T ran back out, grabbed a hold of the mealworm, and began dragging the mealworm down into its burrow.  It dragged it down ever so dramatically, as if out of a movie.  The mealworm was being dragged by its backend.  The T would move in spurts.  So we watched as it was slowly disappeared beneath the substrate, wriggling around until finally, as it was just the head of the mealworm stuck out, it disappeared out of sight completely....forever.  

It was amazing to watch.  It finally felt like we had an actual T, a predatory animal who killed its prey.  Work up yesterday, two days later, and the T had brought the carcass back up for me to remove, only there was about half a meal worm left for me.  It really feels now like Im a T owner!


----------



## Thekla

Today I rehoused my A. purpurea. He (suspected) definitely outgrew his baby enclosure, so, it was moving time. Unfortunately, that little fellow didn't want to leave his home.  It took me nearly an hour to get him out of the old and into the new, but finally he was safe and sound in its new enclosure and he already seems to like it... looking comfy. 





Already 2 weeks ago I rehoused my now mature male B. albopilosum. It was his first rehouse since I got him in 2017, back then I made the mistake to put him in a too big enclosure, he buried himself away for months. Eventually though he outgrew that enclosure after his ultimate moult, so he earned himself a more suitable bachelor home. 





And last but not least I rehoused Mrs Blue Berry also 2 weeks ago.



The first day it seemed she was comfortable hanging out on her cork bark, but then she decided to camp out on the front door for the next two weeks.  Only yesterday, I found her exploring the deeper parts of her enclosure. That had to be rewarded with a juicy roach. 


And we all know... all that feeding and exploring makes thirsty, doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Kitara

Thekla said:


> Unfortunately, that little fellow didn't want to leave his home.  It took me nearly an hour to get him out of the old and into the new


That was me yesterday too with my c. cyaneopubescens.  Little brat made us pull all his webbing out (including the two molts that were stuck in there) because he wanted nothing to do with moving day and got as small as he could down in the lowest corner.  Finally got her out and she refused to come out of the catch cup so fine by me.  Enjoy your new house! lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kitara

@dangerforceidle I just love that picture!!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

So about 3 weeks ago when I checked on my spiders I found my M. robustum scrunched up in her water dish and her burrow entrance completely filled in. She'd been perfectly happy in that enclosure for a year. Something totally freaked her out. So I opened up her burrow entrance but she would not for the life of her go back in.
For the last 3 weeks she has been wandering the enclosure, not digging and has totally kicked all the hair off her butt. She is eating though. I checked and nope not a MM (in fact looks very female ventrally) , substrate is moist not wet, no mites, no mold, no funky smell and she still has plenty of room and depth in there.

The only thing I can think of is that her piece of cork bark which was a bit small and not very curved might have collapsed on her while she was renovating and spooked her, so I got a much larger hide for her and put it in a couple of days ago. Yesterday I noticed that she had webbed up the leaves on the hide a bit but was still scrunched in the corner. This morning she was sitting on the substrate looking very relaxed and I just checked and she is in the hide. Hopefully she will start burrowing again.

This was the only T I have that had never given me any cause for concern, figures it wouldn't last. Darn spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

My G. rosea sling died today  She had a bad molt about 1.5 months ago, didn't eat after that (she was still very plump though) and today I found her lying on her back (wasn't molting). At first she was still moving her legs a bit, but she's dead now. RIP Hali.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## Asgiliath

Cats shredded my b. albo molt. Little monsters. Stupid of me for putting it on the bottom shelf though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Today I fed my Grammastola pulchripes for the first time. It was molting the day I got it and has been about 3 weeks. I waited for it's fangs to harden. Took two mealies really calm and went to the glass to display them. It is pretty cool for me to see a larger t hunt.

Also checked on my Liphistius cf ornatus. Haven't seen signs of life in about a month. I was sure it dehydrated or something. Nope! The cricket is gone!
Such a relief.


----------



## Marika

My little E. campestratus has made this:






The little excavator, before s/he built the wall:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asgiliath

Juvie A. seemanni BCF made an appearance. They’ve been burrowed for almost a month.


----------



## Minty

Thekla said:


> Today I rehoused my A. purpurea. He (suspected) definitely outgrew his baby enclosure, so, it was moving time. Unfortunately, that little fellow didn't want to leave his home.  It took me nearly an hour to get him out of the old and into the new, but finally he was safe and sound in its new enclosure and he already seems to like it... looking comfy.
> 
> View attachment 321946
> View attachment 321947
> 
> 
> Already 2 weeks ago I rehoused my now mature male B. albopilosum. It was his first rehouse since I got him in 2017, back then I made the mistake to put him in a too big enclosure, he buried himself away for months. Eventually though he outgrew that enclosure after his ultimate moult, so he earned himself a more suitable bachelor home.
> 
> View attachment 321948
> View attachment 321949
> 
> 
> And last but not least I rehoused Mrs Blue Berry also 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 321950
> View attachment 321952
> 
> The first day it seemed she was comfortable hanging out on her cork bark, but then she decided to camp out on the front door for the next two weeks.  Only yesterday, I found her exploring the deeper parts of her enclosure. That had to be rewarded with a juicy roach.
> View attachment 321951
> 
> And we all know... all that feeding and exploring makes thirsty, doesn't it?
> View attachment 321953


Some great photos there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Making room for a little P. cancerides and C. versicolor that should be arriving tomorrow! I need another shelf...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Last night was an exciting night.

To challenge my lingering phobia of leggy true spiders, I got an L.fallax large sling.  As usual, I take all the precautions assuming the spider is out to purposefully run away/up my arm/on my face/murder me, and as usual it was nowhere near that eventful - it teleported out of it's vial and sat on the cork bark provided, and didn't move again until well after I'd got the lid back on.  Easy.  Fed it after a while and it did a pretty epic sprint across the enclosure to get the cricket, boy is this guy is fast.

Next was something that was also treated like it could go monumentally wrong, putting 5 M.balfouri slings in one enclosure.  This would have been easier if they where in separate vials, but they where shipped in one container and I was a little weary of keeping track of them all when I lifted the paper towel lid off of them.  As normal though, I planned for carnage and got a very orderly "shoeing" of slings from place to another with a straw.  We did the transfer in a large container with some water in the bottom to slow down any runners, but they all behaved really well. My wife was helping by holding the torch and a catch cup, but didn't need to intervene.

I really like M.balfouri's, for an OW they are pretty slow (although once they go, they keep going, unlike a NW), and I've found these guys and my sub adult to be way more manageable than the more skittish NW I have (looking at you GBB!).  Very interested to see how they get on together.  So far they've all ate from the same cricket, but not at the same time, and have started to web up the cork bark when I checked this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Weird night! 

Decided to feed my tarantulas and for the first time I saw 4 out of 5 slings refuse food. I have only seen one t refuse food (B albo) so that was quite a surprise. 3 of them have HUGE booties so I figure premolt. 

Finally saw my B albopilosum for the first time in months. He has been in his burrow since the last rehouse. Just molted a few weeks ago and made his tunnels like 4 times the size. So now I can see more than a butt and a few legs!

On a side note I saw my leopard gecko drinking for the first time ever! She was not impressed and threat postured at me. Cardinal sin apparently like walking in on a lady changing

All told it was an interesting night! This is the reason I got into the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Saw my Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue for the first time in months. She moulted about a month ago so I fed her a couple of crickets as I assumed that’s why she was out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

I rehoused my C. versicolor a month ago into her forever home and she never started webbing... until now. I've been away for the weekend and just came home... and yes, she finally started webbing...




... right at the front door!  Seriously, girl? You have such nice foliage and a great slab of cork bark... just why? Why would you do that to me?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Rehoused my LP and D.pentaloris yesterday.

LP was not too bad, but she's getting big now and can cover some ground when she wants.

The pentaloris was more of an issue, after the cute little threat pose that made it roll onto it's back, it got super skittish and decided bolt all over the place.  Little guy is pretty fast.  Took a while to get it settled in a decent spot to drop a cup over it.  Was pretty easy once it was in the cup though, as it was much calmer getting it into the new enclosure.

Have a few slings to re-house in the next few weeks, but waiting on a new bookcase as I've run out of space!


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Rehoused my T.blondi tonight.  It was pretty scared and just hunkered down through it all, so it was pretty easy.

New enclosure is a bit big, but you know, its a T.blondi, it'll soon grow into it. 

Managed to get a photo before it ran into its new hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

For the past week in the spider room my B. hamorii has continued her excavation. Her end goal is to seal up her hide entirely and make a dirt ramp sloping down to the front of her enclosure. Every time I catch her with legs full of dirt she freezes until I leave.


----------



## fishboyuk

3.5cm Brachypelma vagans has dug itself a tunnel underneath it's bottle cap water bowl. Such a busy little thing always carrying chunks of coir around. New additions from Saturday all ate Sunday night. The 2 new A. versicolour are due a rehouse because they have definitely outgrown the little pots they were in when i collected them so more 32oz deli cups ordered for this week.


----------



## WolfSoon

I caught two of my versicolor slings grooming in unison. Watching spiders groom is always a treat, but this was just cuteness overload. 
My G. actaeon female who I feared had had a bad molt seems to be doing pretty well a few days later. Two of her legs appear to be duds, but I’m hopeful the rest of her is fine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

I "downgraded" my new _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling to a 1 oz. condiment cup (because the deli cups I normally use for larger slings dwarfed her).












Itty Bitty sazimai Committee (0.4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 14, 2019
__ 3
__
brazilian blue tarantula
osmosis
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling




						So tiny!  So cute!
					




I also rehoused my _Caribena versicolor_ sling, because the enclosure she came in needed more ventilation and a cork slab.  She was not happy about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

Went through my first OW sling escape during attempt of feeding. Loki (C. marshallli) decided he'd rather get out than grab his first mealworm after molt. He liked to stop in places where cupping him was practically impossible but I managed to get him back in.

He's got rehouse waiting for him later today. Hopefully he behaves that time.

edit: my smallest sling H. pulchripes decided to take its chances for a run during rehouse. Seeing little fella running as much as it could was pretty fun. To think it used to be pretty chill till now. I guess it didn't have chance.


----------



## Himotas

In T room happend so much in last 7 days. Seven Poecilotheria slings molt in same week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Today I found out that my new Brachypelma Hamorii 2-3" is scared of food! Or maybe premolt. I put a reasonable sized cricket in the enclosure to see it eat for the first time and every time the cricket went anywhere near the t it was kicking hairs. Then it climbed the wall when that didn't work.  Made it kind of difficult to grab the cricket while Mr grumpy would kick hairs at everything. I did manage to get the feeder out eventually. On second thought maybe I should have waited more than 3 days for it to settle in!

I also did my G pulchripes a favor and changed it's mud dish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfSoon

Today is the first time I’ve caught my Sandinista lanceolatum female exploring above ground (I got her over a year ago, at which time she immediately burrowed and sealed herself off ). She was tentatively tapping all over the enclosure walls. She’s a beautiful T!
Since she’s no longer a pet tub of dirt, I’ll have to move her to a higher shelf, out from my cats’ line of sight.


----------



## Chaos4eva

My "spider room" is the living in my apt . The new thing that happened was got a new Striped Knee T and realized I didn't have an enclosure for her...


----------



## scooter1685

Went to feed my slings the other day and my Nhandu chromatus was sitting on top of the little silk leaf on his cork bark, inside a little web cocoon. I didn't realize the webbing was attached to the lid of the enclosure until I pulled it off. Poor little guy ran down to the bottom of his cork bark, and the next morning I found a little molt in the same spot. The sling was lying on his webbing in front of his burrow, with his legs looking floppy and weak. I didn't mess with him at all, but I laughed a bit. Looked like he tried to make it back to his burrow and just exhausted himself. I felt really bad for pulling apart his webbing. He was clearly preparing to molt, but this giant stupid human ruined things. He looks much bigger now, and he's walking around webbing a little more near his burrow.

I had to rehouse one of my Pterinopelma sazimai slings too. I had noticed a little bit of mold on top of the substrate, but with all the posts about mold I didn't worry too much about it. Then he left about half of a tiny mealworm down in his burrow. I didn't realize it was there until some mold began to sprout from the entrance to his burrow. Thankfully it was only a couple of days. I didn't realize until then that he had burrowed quite a bit under his cork bark. Took a bit to rehouse him because of that. The morning after his rehousing, I found the entrance to his starter burrow completely sealed off with webbing and substrate. Little Jerry is nowhere to be seen. I guess he was pretty offended at the rehousing. He's probably also molting, he was looking pretty plump and shiny when I rehoused him.

So far, these slings are amazing. I look in on them 4-5 times per day. No touching of the enclosures or anything, hopefully they don't know I'm there at all, just looking to see what they're doing. I was super nervous about buying slings. I'm kind of an anxious person and I kept reading stories about babies arriving dead, or dying for no apparent reason, and lots of other issues. Haven't had them even a month yet, but so far this is the most fun and interesting experience I've ever had keeping Ts. I will absolutely be getting more, but not too soon. Definitely in the spring.


----------



## SteveIDDQD

One of "The Horde!" (our balfouri communal) moulted right on top of the web castle, and to my relief, wasn't eaten by it's brothers/sisters. 

The biggest of the 5 was sat only about a cm away the whole time and didn't react at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

SteveIDDQD said:


> One of "The Horde!" (our balfouri communal) moulted right on top of the web castle, and to my relief, wasn't eaten by it's brothers/sisters.
> 
> The biggest of the 5 was sat only about a cm away the whole time and didn't react at all.


Aw. I'd noticed one of the guys had been sat in one spot outside the web castle for quite a few days without moving. 
On closer inspection just now, the little guy is dead 
On much closer inspection it has a leak or abscess on the base of the abdomen, to small to really tell as its so small.  Now I'm not ruling out one of the others doing this, but its not been fed on and looks healthy except for the one mark. It even looks healthy and alive, but its clearly dead when poked.
Guess I need to keep a closer eye on them and make a decision, because I said one instance of it going bad and they would be split up.

Edit: after removing it from the enclosure, its not an abscess, was just a bit of dirt.  Sling looks fully intact and fat enough to survive, so no idea what happened to it. It was the smallest of the 5 so maybe its was just not growing right... RIP little guy.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Ungoliant

I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she would solve the puzzle.  I got impatient after about 15 minutes, but when I checked later, I found her in there eating the roach.













Thunderdome (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [1/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 20, 2019
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she...
					
















Thunderdome (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [2/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 20, 2019
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she...
					




Dozer got tired of me snapping photos and took her ball home.













Thunderdome (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [3/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 20, 2019
__ 3
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 3


----------



## corydalis

Last week I’ve decided to separate my two subadult male balfouris since the bigger one just literally kicked out his sack mate from the burrow they used together so far. The smaller one roamed around nervously for days, attempted to return to the burrow time to time, but all he received from his former companion was threat posture. So he got another enclosure. After the rehouse he settled down real quickly.


----------



## Hannahs Herps

Today I did a major rehousing. 15 to be exact. Picked up quite a few slings over the past couple of months and was putting off rehousing. I bought locally and they came in foggy deli cups that I hate. 

3x B. Emilia
3x N. Incie (these gave me the run around) 
3x P. regalis (got smarter by the time I rehoused these guys.)
4x I. mira
1x P. cambridgei
1x N. carapoensis (not a new pick up but needed a rehousing anyways.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brachyfan

Ungoliant said:


> I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she would solve the puzzle.  I got impatient after about 15 minutes, but when I checked later, I found her in there eating the roach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderdome (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [1/3]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Oct 20, 2019
> __
> brazilian black tarantula
> bulldozer
> female
> grammostola
> grammostola pulchra
> juvenile
> juvenile female
> pulchra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderdome (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [2/3]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Oct 20, 2019
> __ 2
> __
> brazilian black tarantula
> bulldozer
> female
> grammostola
> grammostola pulchra
> juvenile
> juvenile female
> pulchra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozer got tired of me snapping photos and took her ball home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderdome (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5") [3/3]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Oct 20, 2019
> __ 3
> __
> brazilian black tarantula
> bulldozer
> female
> grammostola
> grammostola pulchra
> juvenile
> juvenile female
> pulchra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a roach in this LED lightbulb cover and placed that in Dozer's enclosure to see how she...


That's awesome!

I went to water my G pulchripes today and it clearly wants water because it is standing on the water dish with its forelegs sticking out of the vents. I will usually move the enclosure and the t will get down. Not this time. Waited 6 hours!


----------



## lostbrane

Well, the P. pulcher mm finally passed. I have no idea how it lasted so long given the state it was in. 

On the plus side, looks like my P. cambridgei will be getting it’s new home soon.


----------



## Hoxter

My E. murinus has spent whole night working on renovation of his old burrow and its entrance. It looks more impressive now despite not so much webbing yet... but he messed up his water dish and I cleaned it just yesterday  anyways, maybe now he actually decides to molt, I'll be getting him a new home after that.

edit: 2 new and one old pic to compare.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> I rehoused my C. versicolor a month ago into her forever home and she never started webbing... until now. I've been away for the weekend and just came home... and yes, she finally started webbing...
> 
> View attachment 323254
> 
> 
> ... right at the front door!  Seriously, girl? You have such nice foliage and a great slab of cork bark... just why? Why would you do that to me?


Okay, after destroying her web at the front door almost every day for two weeks I went on another week-long holiday and now look who finally learned her lesson! 

Front entrance:



And her web castle from the side and back:

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## scooter1685

Only bought these 5 slings about 6 weeks ago now, and Jerry (P. sazimai) had his burrow sealed for almost 3 weeks. My wife thought he had passed away trying to molt or something, and she asked a few times if we should carefully dig him up to make sure he was alright. I was pretty reluctant to do that and figured I'd let him go for at least a month unless I saw or smelled something amiss. Kept putting pre-killed prey in his enclosure and removing it the next day, and changing the water.

Last night I was watering my Ts. As I carried Jerry's little enclosure to my work station, examining the substrate and cork bark to see if anything had changed, I saw a flash of movement. Took a closer look, and saw a tiny hole under his cork bark. He has cleared away the entrance to his burrow again, and I scared him back down the burrow when I was moving the cup.

Can't tell you what a relief that is. I was starting to think Emily was right. Glad to see he's doing alright, even if it was only a quick flash of legs. Today is feeding day. I'll be sure to give him a nice one, since he was hiding for the last couple feeding days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WheelbarrowTim

My actaeon got chased out of her hide by a worm 
Dropped in a super worm, went to change the kids diaper and then came back to see if she had eaten. She was sitting just outside the entrance of her hide facing into it and the worm was happily nestled at the bottom. Getting it out was a trick lol. Scary Terry is now back in her home. Goober

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

I wanted to moisten the substrate in my E. Murinus sling's deli cup enclosure. My hand twitched. 

The T. now had a nice swimming pool. It was completely chill and didn't seem to mind water world at all. Still, emergency rehouse.

They need deep, moist substrate I read. It indeed made a burrow in its new enclosure, but in the bone dry part of the substrate. No matter, it sits out in the open all the time anyway.

Ts are weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home from work, and was immediately confused when one of my two cats wasn't greeting me at the door and desperately begging for her breakfast like they always do. Walking around looking for her, end up in my bedroom and hear muffled meows.... coming from the closet where I keep my Ts. 

She must have slipped in there while I was putting away some slings I fed just before work. My bedroom light burnt out and I was too lazy to change it before I had to go, so I didn't see her slip in before I closed the door and left. 

All in all, the damage could have been SIGNIFICANTLY worse; 5 enclosures got knocked from the shelves onto the ground in total. My subadult female OBT got her KK knocked over and entire burrow upturned. P. murinus Mikumi and P. formosa slings also got their setups tossed up, but were just fine. T. cupreus sling got buried; I dug the poor thing up and it appears alright too. The last and most frustrating was my tiny ~.5" P. murinus DCF Kigoma sling - in addition to her comely little enclosure getting wrecked, the poor thing also lost a leg. She's doing okay but I'm still paranoid and moved her into a smaller delicup to keep an eye on her until I'm confident she's 100% fine besides the missing limb.

It could have been so much worse - more enclosures could have been knocked off, one of the Ts could have gotten crushed in the fall, an enclosure could have been knocked OPEN and I could have lost a T, or the cat could have been stuck in the closet with a pissed off OW tarantula.... the possibilities of how it could have gone SO MUCH WORSE are numerous. And I'm incredibly grateful that it didn't.

But I'll be damned if that furry little jerk isn't on my poop list for the rest of the day. Thanks for ruining my morning, Delphi.


----------



## Hoxter

Arachnophoric said:


> Came home from work, and was immediately confused when one of my two cats wasn't greeting me at the door and desperately begging for her breakfast like they always do. Walking around looking for her, end up in my bedroom and hear muffled meows.... coming from the closet where I keep my Ts.
> 
> She must have slipped in there while I was putting away some slings I fed just before work. My bedroom light burnt out and I was too lazy to change it before I had to go, so I didn't see her slip in before I closed the door and left.
> 
> All in all, the damage could have been SIGNIFICANTLY worse; 5 enclosures got knocked from the shelves onto the ground in total. My subadult female OBT got her KK knocked over and entire burrow upturned. P. murinus Mikumi and P. formosa slings also got their setups tossed up, but were just fine. T. cupreus sling got buried; I dug the poor thing up and it appears alright too. The last and most frustrating was my tiny ~.5" P. murinus DCF Kigoma sling - in addition to her comely little enclosure getting wrecked, the poor thing also lost a leg. She's doing okay but I'm still paranoid and moved her into a smaller delicup to keep an eye on her until I'm confident she's 100% fine besides the missing limb.
> 
> It could have been so much worse - more enclosures could have been knocked off, one of the Ts could have gotten crushed in the fall, an enclosure could have been knocked OPEN and I could have lost a T, or the cat could have been stuck in the closet with a pissed off OW tarantula.... the possibilities of how it could have gone SO MUCH WORSE are numerous. And I'm incredibly grateful that it didn't.
> 
> But I'll be damned if that furry little jerk isn't on my poop list for the rest of the day. Thanks for ruining my morning, Delphi.


At least you lost none of them. After reading first paragraph I was imagining multiple enclosures open, tarantulas fighting each other and your cat in the middle of them. I'd say you got rather lucky.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

Arachnophoric said:


> Came home from work, and was immediately confused when one of my two cats wasn't greeting me at the door and desperately begging for her breakfast like they always do. Walking around looking for her, end up in my bedroom and hear muffled meows.... coming from the closet where I keep my Ts.
> 
> She must have slipped in there while I was putting away some slings I fed just before work. My bedroom light burnt out and I was too lazy to change it before I had to go, so I didn't see her slip in before I closed the door and left.
> 
> All in all, the damage could have been SIGNIFICANTLY worse; 5 enclosures got knocked from the shelves onto the ground in total. My subadult female OBT got her KK knocked over and entire burrow upturned. P. murinus Mikumi and P. formosa slings also got their setups tossed up, but were just fine. T. cupreus sling got buried; I dug the poor thing up and it appears alright too. The last and most frustrating was my tiny ~.5" P. murinus DCF Kigoma sling - in addition to her comely little enclosure getting wrecked, the poor thing also lost a leg. She's doing okay but I'm still paranoid and moved her into a smaller delicup to keep an eye on her until I'm confident she's 100% fine besides the missing limb.
> 
> It could have been so much worse - more enclosures could have been knocked off, one of the Ts could have gotten crushed in the fall, an enclosure could have been knocked OPEN and I could have lost a T, or the cat could have been stuck in the closet with a pissed off OW tarantula.... the possibilities of how it could have gone SO MUCH WORSE are numerous. And I'm incredibly grateful that it didn't.
> 
> But I'll be damned if that furry little jerk isn't on my poop list for the rest of the day. Thanks for ruining my morning, Delphi.


I don't even know which emoji to use... what a nightmare! :wideyed: But you're right, it could've been so much worse. Glad it wasn't and everyone is alive and well, at least mostly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Hoxter said:


> At least you lost none of them. After reading first paragraph I was imagining multiple enclosures open, tarantulas fighting each other and your cat in the middle of them. I'd say you got rather lucky.


Make it sound like I was gonna open the door to an all-out tarantula war.  Would that have made the cat like an oliphaunt? 



Thekla said:


> I don't even know which emoji to use... what a nightmare! :wideyed: But you're right, it could've been so much worse. Glad it wasn't and everyone is alive and well, at least mostly.


I never felt a more intense sense of pure dread than hearing those frantic meows coming from my closet, and here I thought the spooks were over with Halloween having passed.  

Seeing which enclosures got knocked down, it looks like they more just got caught in the crossfire of kitty trying to get out than her having gotten on the shelf with the intent to knock them over. But yes - everyone is alive and I'll be counting my lucky stars.... and triple checking for cats before I leave for work.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hoxter

Arachnophoric said:


> Would that have made the cat like an oliphaunt?


Tarantulas riding cats in their turf wars... I'm not sure if I want to experience that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I got up this morning with my grandsons and we checked on the tarantulas, removed uneaten food from last night's feeding and topped off the occasional water dish. These little guys seem to be doing very well and webbing nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Urzeitmensch said:


> No matter, it sits out in the open all the time anyway.
> 
> Ts are weird.


My O.aureotibialis sling does the same. It made nice tunnels though, but stopped using them, even moulted outside yesterday.


----------



## Arachnophoric

More less than stellar news - just went to check up on my Ts after this morning's fiasco and realized that I've had my first death of a MM under my care. My tiny little guy, a Theraphosinae sp. Yucatan I named Diglet.

Matured back around the end of July, so nearly made it 4 months. He was a small, fast growing species so I didn't expect him to last incredibly long, but he'd been so active and even ate for me a few days back. Only just noticed he lost a leg at some point, no clue when or why. F, little dude, sorry you had to die a virgin.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Arachnophoric

Did a few rehouses, including my lovely G. pulchripes Zenyatta. She was my 3rd T, and when I got that teeny tiny sling who grew slower than a glacier, I was honestly a little disappointed. But then she hit the 1" mark and started picking up the pace, those markings coming in and coloring up what was once a boring brown sling. Safe to say she's shown me the error of my ways, and I can't help but smile every time I get an eye-full and see how far we've come.

These days she's looking like a proper young G. pulchripes lady

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

One of my Aphonopelma hentzi has come out of their burrow...problem is, this should not have happened for another 2 months. So I'm trying to figure out WHY she's out and should I re-house her. I have a new enclosure for her, that I was going to put her in when she came out next spring...since she's out now...maybe now is the time.

But for the immediate future...Why is she out so soon?


----------



## Eukio

I am going to be buying a 3 inch female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. It isn't anything exciting, but I don't understand my Tlitocatl albopilosum. She never really dug a burrow. She more of made a giant hole and then a very small hole in another corner. When she goes into either, she looks similar to an ostrich that buried its head into the ground, rather than a tarantula that made a burrow and is hanging out in its burrow.


----------



## WolfSoon

My H. gabonensis slings have been molting and are now big enough to see kinda well. At feeding time, the most adorable little derp face appeared, and I officially fell in unrequited love.  Such a fun species, they remind me more of true spuders.


(Still too small to photograph decently!)


----------



## Hoxter

Noticed my C. lividus after a month in new enclosure has finally decided to start digging. And he's been doing it a lot. Went straight to the bottom and now it's making those tunnels around there.
I guess I could have given it more cm of substrate. At the same time I bet it will outgrow current setup in no time so I'll have something much better by then.

 Also my C. versicolor has partially recovered lost leg and it feels so good and amazing to see that.  Rehouse incoming soon!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Eukio said:


> I am going to be buying a 3 inch female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. It isn't anything exciting, but I don't understand my Tlitocatl albopilosum. She never really dug a burrow. She more of made a giant hole and then a very small hole in another corner. When she goes into either, she looks similar to an ostrich that buried its head into the ground, rather than a tarantula that made a burrow and is hanging out in its burrow.


Congrats on the new addition! GBBs are fantastic.

T. albopilosum often burrow as slings, but quickly lose the tendency as they grow. They may move some dirt around, but by the juvie stage a lot of them will no longer truly burrow and tend to start hanging out in the open.


----------



## Urzeitmensch

I had a weird drean tonight.

I dreamed that I had for some reason housed some of my slings together in one enclosure. In my dream I knew this was no good but it was unclear why I did so.

The slings started attacking each other and I tried to intervene with a stick but in the end my C. versicolor sling ate my H. vilosella sling. I was sad and angry at myself not able to figure out why I had rehoused them together.

Then, luckily, I woke up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SteveIDDQD

I lost my little blue Phormictopus sling last week, gutted.  It's hadn't eaten since it's last moult, and I tried a few different types of food, both pre-killed and live, and even re-housed it to see if it would help, but it just wouldn't eat.  I'm sure it didn't actually die of starvation/dehydration, as it's abdomen wasn't super small and I caught it drinking (or maybe just trying) a few times.  I'm assuming this is just a case of small sling not making it, and whatever stopped it trying to eat also finished it off. 

That and the balfouri sling that died within a few days of arriving with me makes two unexplained sling deaths in the last few weeks, not happy!

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## Harry Haller

My fairly big Nhandu tripepii female went for a swim.
Sorry for the picture quality, I was late and on the way to work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

This morning my G. rosea was out and about, waving her front legs around trying to find something solid to place them on. She always goes to the front of the enclosure and does this, like she's expecting there to be more enclosure for her to walk on. Meanwhile, my other 4 Ts sat as still as little statues.



Arachnophoric said:


> my lovely G. pulchripes Zenyatta.


Zenyatta? Zenyatta Mondatta?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

One of my Aphonopelma hentzi females came out of torpor over the weekend. We had a storm front pass through the area with a significant pressure drop associated with it. I had a suspicion that she didn't feel comfortable and needed an enclosure with a deeper substrate. I rehoused her yesterday into a smaller enclosure with about 4 inches deeper substrate. Today she has burrowed down to the bottom of the enclosure and seems much more relaxed.

Much more settled down and relaxed, tarantulas should not be this active...in general.


----------



## Harry Haller

Rigor Mortis said:


> This morning my G. rosea was out and about...
> Zenyatta Mondatta?


Well, since there's no ghost in the machine here, I guess she was just reaching for an illusion. 

Oh! Wait! You said your G. rosea actually move? Well, that's nothing short of a miracle!

If she does it again and it annoys you, just make a cross by drawing a line from every corner of the enclosure, then, where the lines align, put a rock for her to rest on and everything will be back in perfect synchronicity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eukio

After much excitement, I received my three inch female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens in the mail this morning. However, I imagined three inches being...bigger. Either way, she is perfect and already settling in. I am also questioning whether or not the G. pulchra I said is one inch is truly "one inch." These two tarantulas are comparable in size.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Harry Haller said:


> Well, since there's no ghost in the machine here, I guess she was just reaching for an illusion.
> 
> Oh! Wait! You said your G. rosea actually move? Well, that's nothing short of a miracle!
> 
> If she does it again and it annoys you, just make a cross by drawing a line from every corner of the enclosure, then, where the lines align, put a rock for her to rest on and everything will be back in perfect synchronicity.


Man, that was good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Today I did my first unboxings. Things went ok but I had my first taste of stubborn tarantulas. An Aphonopelma calchodes who took 7 hours to come off it's paper towel! And an Acanthoscurria geniculata sling that I had to rip the paper towel between it's legs and coax it off with a paintbrush. The genic then went into it's hide. In the end the genic was pretty good. 

The other Ts were good though. T albopilosum, T epicureanum, B albiceps and G pulchripes. As a result I am happy to say that I completed my Brachypelma collection


----------



## Arachnophoric

Rigor Mortis said:


> Zenyatta? Zenyatta Mondatta?


What more perfect a name for a benevolent creature with 8 golden arms?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vulksgren

Colorado Ts said:


> One of my Aphonopelma hentzi females came out of torpor over the weekend. We had a storm front pass through the area with a significant pressure drop associated with it. I had a suspicion that she didn't feel comfortable and needed an enclosure with a deeper substrate. I rehoused her yesterday into a smaller enclosure with about 4 inches deeper substrate. Today she has burrowed down to the bottom of the enclosure and seems much more relaxed.
> 
> Much more settled down and relaxed, tarantulas should not be this active...in general.


I'm a bit jealous you have a hentzi lol, I've been looking out to get one.


----------



## Colorado Ts

Vulksgren said:


> I'm a bit jealous you have a hentzi lol, I've been looking out to get one.


Hopefully I'll have slings in the spring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Fed my GBB for the first time today and she's a stone cold killer! The cricket was under one of her leaves and she went digging for it (unsuccessfully but her efforts were adorable) and when she finally got it you could have blinked and missed it. My T. albo gets to try out a first feeding tomorrow, she's scared of everything so that one should go reaaal well.


----------



## KingAvi

Did a rehouse with my bumba cabocla today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My H. chilensis has a new roommate. 




He was actually grooming while his new roomie explored the flat. 
Well, I guess that means he's in premoult again... I'm afraid it might be the last. I just hope I'll be able to find a girlfriend for him when the time comes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Colorado Ts

Added two news spiders to my collection. I have a soft spot for Aphonopelma seemanni, and I saw one for sale on a Craigslist add. The guy was getting rid of about 8 to 10 tarantulas.

He had a Poecilotheria that he kept wanting me to take, it was his favorite, and he wanted it to go to someone who knew and appreciated spiders. Unfortunately, I have two kiddos in the house, a 5 year old and a 1.5 year old that love my spider collection...the risk is just too great.

I came home with a 5” Aphonopelma seemanni and a 2” Grammostola pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts

Colorado Ts said:


> Added two news spiders to my collection. I have a soft spot for Aphonopelma seemanni, and I saw one for sale on a Craigslist add. The guy was getting rid of about 8 to 10 tarantulas.
> 
> He had a Poecilotheria that he kept wanting me to take, it was his favorite, and he wanted it to go to someone who knew and appreciated spiders. Unfortunately, I have two kiddos in the house, a 5 year old and a 1.5 year old that love my spider collection...the risk is just too great.
> 
> I came home with a 5” Aphonopelma seemanni and a 2” Grammostola pulchripes.


I'm in the same boat my friend with young un's in the house...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Sold off all of the remaining_ N. incei _slings from my first egg sac to a gentleman who'll be vending them at an expo in December. Now I just have the 4 I kept for myself, the T closet just got a fair bit emptier.

Feels bittersweet in a way, sending them off into the world to become a part of another person's beloved collection. I hope they end up in good hands.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I took my new A.seemanni into school with me this morning. Once it’s settles in, I’ll re-house it into a nicer enclosure...one that you can actually see the spider without having to remove the lid.

I dropped a red runner into the enclosure and the A. seemanni immediately hit with a very strong feeding response. During my last hour biology class, the students started asking questions about the new tarantula. They could see the new enclosure on the shelf with the others. I took my phone and turned on the light and set it so they could see into the burrow from the side and through the burrow opening on top. 

These kiddos are used to my A. hentzi, so they were a bit surprised by the size and distinct markings of the A. seemanni.

They asked about feeding, so I dropped another red runner into the burrow, the tarantula took it very quickly. So that one is good till next week.

After school, I came home and checked my little slings in their cabinet. The Grammostola pulchripes had been very busy today moving lots of substrate out of its little cork bark lair and had tunneled down to the very bottom corner of the enclosure. 

I took a medium sized cricket, dropped it into the enclosure and it wandered under the bark hide. By the time I picked up my flashlight and looked under the hide, the little G. pulchripes had the cricket and was dragging it further into the burrow.

All looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Was hyped to see my P. reduncas molted, only to discover a load of mites crawling all over her. 






I know mites aren't a problem for a healthy T, but she keeps twitching and thumping in a way that makes it look like they're bothering her. Looks like her enclosure is the only one that has them, and I never noticed them prior to her molting. Have her enclosure sequestered away from the rest of the Ts, and she's overdue for a rehouse as it is, so I'll let her have a week to harden up and then move her into a new, dry setup long enough to kill off the mites.


----------



## Colorado Ts

_The final Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens has moulted. GBB#5 moulted today. What a relief. The sling has been very sluggish and not eating for about 2 weeks. It is quite noticeably larger than it was yesterday. I’ll give it the remainder of the week to harden off and I’ll offer it food next Tuesday evening. It is good that it has finally moulted.

My little Grammostola pulchripes has begun to seal itself into its burrow, so I suspect that it will moult soon. The sling is currently about 1.5" to 2". It looks like a miniature adult at the moment...I'm looking forward to seeing its adult coloration and size...though that may be awhile._


----------



## draconisj4

Busy day in the spider room, 5 roach bins cleaned out, rehoused E. uatuman, L. parahybana, O. aureotibialis, P. cancerides,  H. longipes, M. robustum, and my A. geniculata who got into an argument with the paintbrush.....the paintbrush lost, lol. Also chopped veggies for beetles, millipedes and isopods.

On the agenda for tomorrow: Rehousing C. paviei, P. reduncus and "Spazz" my P. rufilata (should be fun...NOT). Setting up enclosures to let the substrate dry out before rehousing for G. pulchripesX2, B. albiceps and P. lugardi #1, modifying an exo terra for my P. cambridgei and drilling/melting holes in new enclosures for the next batch of rehousings.  Last but not least feeding the T's, assassins, harvestmen, whip spider , centipede, vinegaroon and scorpions.  Whew!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

5 roach bins...how big are your colonies?


----------



## draconisj4

Colorado Ts said:


> 5 roach bins...how big are your colonies?


Not huge, I had issues with the nymphs dying off in the red runner bin and the Dubia were aborting their ooths when I kept them in large bins for some reason. I divided them into 4 smaller colonies and now they seem to be much happier, the red runner nymphs are doing well and I have lots of new Dubia nymphs. The fifth colony is a small starter of pet Therea regularis.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Don't you love it when you set up a fossorial in a lovely new enclosure with plenty of space (but not TOO much) and the prime opportunity to burrow....

Just for them to do this?




_You're killing me here, Sans. _

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Colorado Ts

I re-housed my A. seemanni from a sterilite tub into a nice glass enclosure. 

I had given my Biology class a quiz while I was working with the spider. I was then planning to follow the quiz with a lecture on “Probability” as we work our way through genetics.

Half the class had been watching me working with the tarantula and hadn't even started the quiz. So class on Friday became a quiz followed by discussions on best beginner tarantula species...questions on techniques for working with venomous spiders and questions about have I ever been bit, or nearly bit.

Thanksgiving Break...a well deserved break.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## ShyDragoness

not exactly "in the spider room" but I sent off a MM vagans and he was striking at the guy I sent him too like a mad fool during unboxing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brachyfan

Colorado Ts said:


> I re-housed my A. seemanni from a sterilite tub into a nice glass enclosure.
> 
> I had given my Biology class a quiz while I was working with the spider. I was then planning to follow the quiz with a lecture on “Probability” as we work our way through genetics.
> 
> Half the class had been watching me working with the tarantula and hadn't even started the quiz. So class on Friday became a quiz followed by discussions on best beginner tarantula species...questions on techniques for working with venomous spiders and questions about have I ever been bit, or nearly bit.
> 
> Thanksgiving Break...a well deserved break.


Have a good thanksgiving break!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

O. schioedtei tried to molt upright. It popped the carapace only. I have no idea when it tried this. I got the carapace/abdomen off, but I don't know if I can get the chelicerae out and it might already be dead. Will continue trying though. I think it's done though...

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## corydalis

Well, my G. pulcra sling I got 150 days ago (had four molts during this period), today is finally condescend to accepting the hide I carved her/him so neatly two months ago, in its new enclosure. 

Digging began instantly. 

Concerning his/her visibility, the results are fascinating:

Then: 




Now: 




I'm not disappointed though, as he/she’s finally doing the usual pulchra stuff (beside gorging, and throwing a hissy fit).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnophoric said:


> Don't you love it when you set up a fossorial in a lovely new enclosure with plenty of space (but not TOO much) and the prime opportunity to burrow....
> 
> Just for them to do this?


LOL, Miss Hissypants, my _C. marshalli_, has also done that instead of digging in her nice new enclosure.  Spooder's gonna spood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane

Ah ha! C. lividus feet made an appearance! I assume it molted but I was worried since I hadn’t seen it in months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

A couple rehouses - Chromia's old setup was randomly overrun with some strange mold, bad enough that it wasn't gonna be a simple scoop out, but I disliked the tub she was in anyway and got to move her into a better one. After getting poked and prodded into a catch cup and kicking some hairs, she was still patient enough for a quick photo.




Jigsaw the P. ornata also got officially set up. It was really interesting watching her explore, hopefully she'll settle in quickly. Looking nice and fat, thinking a molt will come in the near future!





Still have a handful of rehouses planned, including getting my T. stirmi into her adult setup!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Colorado Ts

Here is something that I've noticed about tarantulas (or spiders in general), they seem to get much more active, or agitated, when a storm front moves in. The bigger the storm front, the more agitated or active they become.

I re-housed my new little A. seemanni last Friday, and it’s been acting very stressed and just sitting during the day, and exploring its new enclosure every night. (The tiny little tracks each morning show me that it’s crazy busy every night.)

Storm front pushes in, and suddenly it’s been moving about the enclosure both during the day and at night. The front is gone, now we're getting steady snow outside, and the A. seemanni has settled back into its immobile stressed routine again, until the next front pushes through.

A couple weeks ago, we had a significant front push through, 12 degree temperature drop in 15 minutes, and one of my Aphonopelma hentzi females came out of her burrow and was very agitated...she should have been in her burrow for several more months. I re-housed her into a new enclosure with much deeper substrate, and by the next day she had burrowed to the bottom of the enclosure and completely sealed the opening. This is a spider that gets VERY stressed when re-housed...burrowed in one night, blamo.

Of my 5 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings, 2 have webbed themselves up, almost as if they were in a pre-moult situation. The remaining 3 slings are actively exploring their enclosures, something that I haven't seen since they were first re-housed.

Storm fronts seem to agitate spiders...


----------



## Arachnophoric

Did two rehouses today - one being my A. avicularia Ebrietas. Hopefully she'll settle better into this setup than her previous one, she never set up a web except for when she was going to molt, which she'd always tear down after. 

Second was far more exciting; at 7"+, my T. stirmi Yhorm had definitely outgrown her enclosure. I found a nice 24"L x 16"W x 13"H sterilite that looks like it'll be perfect to house her well into adulthood if not the rest of her life. Filled it with a solid 4" of substrate on the shallow end and 6" at its deepest where she's got a cork round to hopefully be the entrance to a burrow. It's a little more barren on the foliage front, but I can add that in later. 

Getting her out was fun, and even after gearing up in long sleeves and rubber gloves I'm a little itchy, but nothing terrible and I hopefully will never have to do that again. After lots of very agitated stridulation and even some hair kicking, got her into the catch cup and into her new home. 

I don't think she's terribly grateful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

I rehoused my A. chalcodes sling, because her old enclosure was moldy and gross. There's also mold in my T. cyaneolum sling's enclosure, but not as much, so I'm not rehousing her yet...


----------



## KingAvi

Did a rehouse of my avicularia merianae today


----------



## Colorado Ts

Sat down early this morning with the grand kiddos and fed the slings, filled the water dishes and made sure that all was well.

My smallest sling is a freeby L.P. from my last order. That little dude has moulted once, so far, and really put on some size. I may have to rehouse it soon.

Slings are kept in a temperature regulated cabinet at 79 degrees +/-.


----------



## Arachnophoric

KingAvi said:


> Did a rehouse of my avicularia merianae today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326974


That looks WAY too wet with far too little ventilation for an Avicularia.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kitara

This little dude _finally_ got rehoused.  I knew the enclosure was too big when I put him in it, but he was eating fine so I left him. He closed up shop, molted, reemerged and was eating fine again.  Before I got around to rehousing him, he closed up shop again so I was going to wait until he molted. Two month later..... done waiting.  Little dude is in his new digs now and is eating the prekilled mealworm I threw in there.  Ok little dude, time for you to start growing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Yesterday was feeding day. A. chalcodes and GBB got a cricket, T. albo got a mealworm. My GBB proves herself a very....special little spider, she's awful at hunting prey. She strikes at it with lightning speed but doesn't actually get it and she ends up laying on top of it. A few minutes later she figures it out and grabs the cricket. My T. albo is a paradox, she's skittish as all get-out but the second prey is dropped she tags it immediately.

Tried to feed my B. hamorii too but the mealworm startled her? Odd considering she's usually a great eater. I'll try again later cos I'm sure she's fine.



Colorado Ts said:


> Here is something that I've noticed about tarantulas (or spiders in general), they seem to get much more active, or agitated, when a storm front moves in. The bigger the storm front, the more agitated or active they become.


I remember a few months ago I commented that my A. chalcodes and B. hamorii climb the walls when we get rain & someone said that they're reacting to the change in moisture content in the air. Like little fuzzy barometers.


----------



## Urzeitmensch

First, I want to thank whoever recommended "The Boys" here on the board. It is truly an amazing series.

However, it let to me walking into the spiderroom and upon seeing my very reclusive Haploclastus nilgirinus out saying in my best Bill Butcher voice: "Well, if that ain't the invisible *****".

I felt slightly akward.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnanoob95

Two interesting things happened. 

1. My T. cyaneolum, Neela, finally started to web up her enclosure and treats the thin layer of webbing as an actual bed. Not kidding. It was hilarious and adorable at the same time when I caught sight of her just laying flat on her belly, legs spread out. I love that spider  

2. On feeding day. Fed my versi sling, Ivy. Normally I head crush the roach and drop it on top of its webbing, in the corner. This time though I put it in alive and kicking. Since Ivy isn't in premoult and I check it daily. Figured why not. Let her work for her food from time to time ;P. I also filled up the waterdish at the bottom of the enclo, and misted one side a bit. 
Barely 5 minutes later I suddenly saw her crawling around, on the side that I had misted. My first thought, she went for a drink, drinking the droplets. But then she just went all the way down, right towards her water dish and started drinking. So fascinating. Up until then I honestly had no idea if she ever drank from it but she really seemed to know where it was located and clearly appreciated the fresh water. Even more interesting, after she was done drinking. She went up, on top of the web and actually checked the corner where I usually leave the roach. 
You read contradicting things, some say tarantulas don't learn others say they do. She sure seemed to understand where to find food and water. So cool.
(She also caught the roach and ate it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Can't believe I caught my H.mac. sling outside (not of the enclosure of course, in that case I wouldn't be that delighted, trust me )! Honestly, I can check him/her out in its hide, by the side of the terrarium, but the sight is not clear enough for taking photos, not to mention the unprofitable perspective, and I don't want to bother it anyway. But tonight, finally got some luck! Not just waited patiently while I grabbed my camera, also gave me the chance to take some proper shots before bolting back into his/her hide. In addition, ten days ago was kind enough to deliver its molt, by placing it in front of the entrance. Such a sweetheart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

It was watering day today and my boehmei was doing it's usual routine. Threat postures for a solid minute. It walked up to where the water was drizzling down the side in a threat posture and just casually switches to drinking off the side! So adorable and comic at the same time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lizardfreak

My A. Geniculata sling finally molted.. her first one (with me at least). She’s so bright now! And yeah I don’t know if it’s a she but it’s name is Heather.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scarge

So I dropped a cricket in with my Phormictopus atrochomatus and it proceeded to grab it and a fake plastic leaf that was attached to it's hide at the same time.  The little bugger (it's still a sub-adult) then proceeded to tuck the cricket under its body and attempted to pierce that plastic leaf with its fangs for the next 4 minutes straight.  Let's just say I won't be wiggling any fingers inside that enclosure anytime soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tortuga

My C versicolor sling is finally starting go to town with the webbing!
Took a few weeks like what I read, patience can be agonizing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

After last moult, my E. murinus was in dire need for a rehouse. So I gave her much more spacious enclosure with much more depth and just finished rehousing. She was amazingly cooperative. No threat postures, no bolting, striking, threat postures. She just held to web sock while I was getting it out. Then let it go in new enclosure and calmly went on the substrate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scooter1685

My Nhandu chromatus molted for the second time on Wednesday. He was only about 1/2 inch when he arrived, and now he's double that. Starting to get stripes on his legs. 

One of my Pterinopelma sazimai slings molted for the second time on Friday. He's actually looking a little gray/blue, and markedly different from his brother who has only molted once. I was surprised at how much water he drank before he molted. He actually began to crawl down into the dish as the water level dropped. Pretty excited to see him developing some color.

And my little Cyriocosmus elegans has done a remarkable amount of work building a burrow. Completely ignored the mealworm piece I put in there for him, and just kept working. His burrow is now 4 or 5 times his size, and he's still moving one tiny piece of substrate at a time to web it in place near the surface. Industrious little fella.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

I went to feed my "juvenile" _Idiothele mira_, and I noticed his palps looked odd.  Sure enough, he's a tiny mature male at only 2.5".  (I didn't even know what sex he was, because he stashes his molts in his lair.)













Embolus (♂ Idiothele mira 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 12, 2019
__ 2
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
elvis
emboli
idiothele
idiothele mira
male
mature male
mira




						I went to feed my "juvenile," and I noticed his palps looked odd.  Sure enough, he's a tiny...
					




I guess I should start trying to find him a date.













Elvis Has Left the Building (♂ Idiothele mira 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 12, 2019
__ 3
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
elvis
idiothele
idiothele mira
male
mature male
mira




						This is the first picture I've been able to take since June, because he bolts underground as...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Last week my mature male C. ritae finally ate his roommate, a B. lateralis roach, that was living with him for the past few months. I didn't bother to take it out as he wasn't going to moult anymore and I thought, maybe, at some point, he would eventually get hungry again. And I was really happy when I saw him devouring that roach as he had been fasting for about 5 months already. He matured exactly one year ago.

But now it seems, that meal got him into hyperdrive mode. :wideyed: Of course, he was wandering around this past year, but now he's running and tapping like crazy, so desperate to find the girlfriend that isn't there and never will be. It's kinda tragic.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SicSemperTyrannosaurus

Did my first ever pokie rehouses the other day. The first one, a 3.5" regalis was fine, I just put its deli cup in the new enclosure and let it come out of its own accord. The second one (a 3" subfusca), though, was in one of those square mainstay containers with the screw-on lids, except this one was half-height and had a cork bark tube in the dead center taking up most of the space (I got them from craigslist, so I didn't have much of a say in its enclosure).


At first I tried slowly coaxing it to the top of the container, and thus into the catch cup, but it was very hard to maneuver a brush around the big ol' cork round, and the subfusca decided it had had enough and threat posed the brush, so I put the lid back on and let her think about her actions for a while. I ended up getting the cork bark out, but it was a bit tense slowly pulling it out while watching that spider like a hawk . But, once the enclosure was clear it was easy peasy getting her up to the catch cup, and she was overall pretty chill about the whole thing. Here're the pokie's new enclosures:





Then later in the day an injured bat got into the downstairs.  Catching that thing made me much more nervous than the pokies, but no pets or people got bit, thankfully. We took it to the local wildlife rehab center (where I used to volunteer, incidentally), but sadly the bat didn't make it. The poor thing apparently had some very nasty old wounds on its wings

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Thekla

Today, I tong-fed a T for the very first time... 

My GBB is acting a bit weird these days, sitting half of the time at the side of her enclosure right under the lid. When I tried to open the lid last week when it was feeding time, she almost bolted out of her enclosure. Gave me half a heart attack. :wideyed:

So, today I filled up the water dish through the vent holes and was almost determined to not feed her. But you know how it is when those 8 little pubby eyes are staring at you...  and I looked at the remaining mealworms and thought, why not...? I took a mealworm with my tong and pushed it through the vent hole right in front of her... and she went for it, and also for the second one. 
I think it's safe to say that this kind of tong-feeding is quite safe for everyone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Yesterday my GBB was going a little nuts. She was webbing a bit and then started doing laps around the enclosure, which I haven't seen her do before. No clue what was going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

A bit of a sad day.  

The little Avic I had received on Thursday has died.  It moulted on Friday, the day after arriving, and today I found it curled.  All the spiders in the shipment were very cold when they arrived due to a shipping delay, but it appeared as they had all recovered without issue.  A successful moult was another positive sign.

Additionally, one of my mature male _H. pulchripes _also passed.  He matured on the 23rd of January of this year, so was nearly 11 months mature.  He ate on the 20th of November, not too long ago.

Rest in peace, little dude.  It looks like it's been a few days as he's quite deflated at this stage.







Oddly, his brother who matured last August is still kicking, and ate today.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Brachyfan

Thekla said:


> Today, I tong-fed a T for the very first time...
> 
> My GBB is acting a bit weird these days, sitting half of the time at the side of her enclosure right under the lid. When I tried to open the lid last week when it was feeding time, she almost bolted out of her enclosure. Gave me half a heart attack. :wideyed:
> 
> So, today I filled up the water dish through the vent holes and was almost determined to not feed her. But you know how it is when those 8 little pubby eyes are staring at you...  and I looked at the remaining mealworms and thought, why not...? I took a mealworm with my tong and pushed it through the vent hole right in front of her... and she went for it, and also for the second one.
> I think it's safe to say that this kind of tong-feeding is quite safe for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 328552


I do that all the time 

A little late but my Grammastola pulchra Betsy molted on friday and is currently 1.5-2" now! And she is doing some yoga stretches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brachyfan

Today I dealt with my first escape in the hobby! Wasn't a tarantula but my small P regius named Cheech! I noticed he finally molted for the first time since I got them in October. Decided not to feed yet but I went to spray some water on the side of the enclosure and before I could do it Cheech decided "great time for a stroll"! 1 catch cup later and he was back in his enclosure! Goofy little guy just wanted to stretch his legs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShyDragoness

My c versi sling molted yesterday and was looking a little bleak last night to I sprinkled some water on her webbing which she very much appreciated, now today she's tidying up her web and has moved molts that she'd previously left in her web tunnel where I couldn't get to it outside. She's like a fancy little lady having a fancy little spring cleaning!

So how are your Ts doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eukio

Some are closed up. Some are out. Most are in open burrows/buried hides. Being typically unmoving tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/today-in-the-spider-room.306112/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## asunshinefix

My P. sp. Machala who is always out in the open dug a huge burrow and sealed it off! Maybe it won't eat this molt... Who am I kidding, I'm never going to get to sex this thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swagg

My T. Albopilosum is in heavy pre-molt. A. Chalcodes is wandering and digging it’s tunnel deeper. G. Pulchripes is closed up in the hide for about a week and a half. Expecting a bigger T when it comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

ShyDragoness said:


> So how are your Ts doing?


I merged this thread with a preexisting (and active) thread about daily spider updates.  Carry on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher

I have had some moilts yesterday. One of my juvenile P murinus "kigoma" moulted aswell as one of my T albopilosum spiderlings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Ungoliant said:


> I merged this thread with a preexisting (and active) thread about daily spider updates.  Carry on.


Oh OK lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

A. chalcodes being a drama queen again. I refilled everyone's water dishes yesterday and she was right next to hers, usually I'll forego her if she's that close but it was basically empty (curse you dry air) so I figured oh well I better do it. She attacked the water immediately after I poured it and proceeded to sit on top of the water dish for oh, 7 hours before climbing up the wall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## asunshinefix

asunshinefix said:


> My P. sp. Machala who is always out in the open dug a huge burrow and sealed it off! Maybe it won't eat this molt... Who am I kidding, I'm never going to get to sex this thing.


You guys! My spidey senses were right, I just went to check on her and she's flipped over! I can't wait to see what she's going to look like!

Edit: I got the molt no problem, it was in great shape, except the region around the book lungs was totally destroyed. And despite my best efforts I managed to hair myself with it  At least they're sexuality dysmorphic...


----------



## Blonc

My C.cyaneopubescens just hooked out  I honestly thought I had two or three more moults until that T matured.  Now the question is if I should rehouse him into the 12 inch exoterra cube that I have or just refurbish the smaller encoluse he's in now so that there's just that little bit more space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrasi

I was rehousing my P. murinus sling and dropped the vial I had the spider... And the vial didn't have lid on... And the spider stayed in vial for whole time!


----------



## Colorado Ts

I've got 5 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings. For the most part they are healthy and growing nicely. To keep things simple, they labeled GBB#1 - GBB#5.

GBB#3 has been my problem child from day 1. This little spider refused to eat, would not web its enclosure...just totally unlike the other 4 slings. It is currently less than 1/2 the size of all the others. It’s moulted twice since I got it, the second moult was just after Christmas 2019. Well now the world's changed, since the last moult I gave the sling a few days...then offered food.

It’s now on a regular feeding schedule, eating twice a week, has not refused food since it’s last moult. Fingers crossed...finally making progress. I was very worried for awhile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

More water dish fun. Watered everyone minus my B. hamorii two days ago as she had a toe in the dish and I figured she would move anyway. She didn't and today her water was stupidly low so I had to refill the water whether I liked it or not. Began to fill it very slowly, all's going well. My hamorii is the most docile spider I own so I didn't think she'd go psycho on me like my A. chalcodes. But no I got her toes wet and she wigged out and lunged for the water dish and I spilled water all over the floor.


----------



## Enceladus

After seeing a few people on here talking about using nightvision, motion detection cameras to view nocturnal Ts, I decided to get one for Christmas (my gf rolled her eyes a bit and got it as my main gift).  It's been so much fun!  I have a C. schmidti (not 100% on the ID) and is pretty much a pet hole.  Only have seen it out once or twice (after adding new substrate to its enclosure, it hung out in the top corner for a bit).

I have now learned, thanks to the camera, that it loves to come out and explore at night!  It's been fun waking up in the morning and seeing the notifications on my phone of new movement.  I'll be uploading videos with some of the highlights over in this thread:  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/moksa’s-nighttime-adventures.328386/

Check it out if you're interested!  I posted the first video, and will be posting another one a bit later (this second one features a mealworm guest!).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Pretty quiet over xmas tbh, only 2 things happened. - 

Built some new shelf units with Perspex doors (cat proofing!) so all the collection fits now and I have room for when they grow into bigger enclosures.

My first old world (m.balfouri) that I've had for just over a year has hooked out.  He's really small, probably around 8cm leg span but boy is he stunning, I've not seen such a bright electric blue on a T before.  Also, in 14 or so years of keeping T's, its my first MM.  There seems to be an abundance of balfouri slings for sale, so I'm not sure I'm going to send him off to breed and will just keep him.


----------



## Eukio

I like to check on my tarantulas every once in a while to see if they are still alive, and my GBB was molting. She made it through her molt, but she doesn't look much bigger. Much disappoint.


----------



## scooter1685

Yesterday was cleaning day for my Ts. Everyone's water dish was cleaned or replaced and filled with fresh water, boluses removed, etc. One of my P. sazimai slings had placed half of a mealworm in his water dish and sat on top of the dish, legs splayed around the sides, for 4-5 hours. When I checked on my Ts this morning, his clean water dish full of fresh water had been entirely filled with substrate and buried. Maybe he resented me dumping out the terrible tea he was making

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SteveIDDQD

My wild caught jumper (P.regius) laid an egg sack this morning.  I thought she had been acting strange lately, she has spent a lot of time being very active and making web hides all over the place, plus she's been eating a lot.
Luckily I've had her since May so it'll most likely be a phantom egg sack, unless they can store sperm for 6+ months?  I have no idea but I doubt it. 

On the tarantula side of things, re-housed my G.pulchra into a bigger enclosure, and more importantly for me, my E.murinus.  This was my first fossorial T that I've had to dig up, it went well but boy was I nervous about hurting it while digging the substrate out.  Little guy was also pretty fast but not as  as I was expecting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

scooter1685 said:


> Yesterday was cleaning day for my Ts. Everyone's water dish was cleaned or replaced and filled with fresh water, boluses removed, etc. One of my P. sazimai slings had placed half of a mealworm in his water dish and sat on top of the dish, legs splayed around the sides, for 4-5 hours. When I checked on my Ts this morning, his clean water dish full of fresh water had been entirely filled with substrate and buried. Maybe he resented me dumping out the terrible tea he was making


What is with P sazimai? Mine will fill it's waterdish with sub and then flip it up against the wall. One time it scooped up a mud ball from where he dumped his dish and plugged the dish up! Since it is really bolty I am forced most times to use a twist tie through the airhole to flip the dish over (and knock the sub out). The t never attacks the twist tie but I can't help but think that it enjoys putting me through this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I always have a time of watering my spiders. Yesterday it was my GBB who was giving me issues. I hate giving her water when she's on the walls of her enclosure because I'm certain she'll bolt so I wait until she's in her web tunnel. Or, I disturb the enclosure by opening the lid and she retreats. Except yesterday and I had to slowly stream in water through the vent holes in her enclosure.


----------



## Brachyfan

Today was an awesome day spider wise. I had no maintenance to do and had one thing on my plate. My Eupalaestrus campestratus ate for the first time since the end of August! Who could have thought a tiny 1/2" sling could go that long without food! It went into premolt around the end of August and has been refusing food since then. It finally molted on New Years and was not a great molt. Lots of exoskeleton left attached. Well I gave it a mealworm today after letting it harden up and giving it lots of water. It took a bit but I went back an hour later to find this little t with a big worm! I decapitate my mealies I feed and the campestratus was holding the worm with it's pedipalps and drinking out of the neck (???) like it was a straw! Welcome back little buddy! I missed you!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SicSemperTyrannosaurus

Last night I replaced my Scolopendra polymorpha's substrate (it was whatever his previous owner had put in, and since it didn't smell great I decided to err on the side of caution) and after I put the centipede back in, it managed to get up to the top of its enclosure, hanging between the lid and the container lip. It then proceeded to systematically climb around the entire perimeter, trying to fit its face under the lid . It didn't manage to get out, so I guess the enclosure is secure enough for now. I did still keep it in a bigger tub overnight 

Also, my new T. violaceous sling is a maniac. I gently set down my Homoeomma chilensis' vial on the same shelf as it, and the tappy decided to do about 5 laps around the top of its enclosure. I should start timing the laps, the little guy can seriously book it.


----------



## Paiige

Got some slings in the mail so put them into their new homes. With this batch I have almost completed my Phormictopus collection! Also...thank the powers that be for these "pencil box" Super Stackers...these are literally the most perfect sling enclosures anyone could ever ask for.

Photos aren't in this order but...
P. insignia
P. fortis
C. cyaneopubescens
G. acteon
P. victori
P. atrichomatus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

This morning I spooked my GBB and this is becoming a habit. She loves hanging on the wall that faces out, the one that I can walk up to. And consistently when I walk up to it I scare her off and send her scurrying to her web tunnel.


----------



## Colorado Ts

Today I came into the classroom and the smaller A. hentzi (Aphohen#2) has started excavating out of her burrow. She did not follow her cork bark tube entrance that she buried last fall. She found a corner of the enclosure and started digging strait up and is now at the surface. She started early this morning and has now created a small opening. She has been sitting vertically in her burrow guarding the entrance that she has created for the last couple hours.

I dropped in an adult male B. lateralis roach with damaged wings and she immediately grabbed it and started feasting. Let's see how long till the other A. hentzi (Aphohen#1) comes out of her burrow. We may have egg sacs SOON!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher

I fed small mealworms to my T vagans, T albopilosum and P murinus "kigoma" juveniles


----------



## Smotzer

My female Argiope aurantia took her last breath sometime this morning or last night. Found her dead in her web. But I’m going to pin her tonight and add her to the entomology collection

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Colorado Ts

My small female Aphonopelma hentzi is fully active. She came out of torpor on Tuesday, and I got to watch her tunnel to the surface of her enclosure, after several months of dormancy.

I fed her on Tuesday...and today at the end of the day, I noticed that she was back guarding the entrance to her burrow. Several other teachers walked by and I invited them in to see her and to see her get fed a roach.

They had never seen that before and it was a new experience for them.

Good times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vulksgren

Confirmed a X. Immanis as male not too long ago, not disappointed at all since I typically dont mind males. Decided to name him "Vector" after the SMG. Have two Ts been buried for months, one of them is my T. Albo 'Rachnera' who has been buried for over two months in a possible hunger strike. And my A. Chalcodes who has been buried since I got em (4 1/2 months ago). Really hate having Ts bury and not being able to see them.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Watched my T. albo groom herself for awhile and noticed she was putting her toes in her mouth. Grabbing a toe with her fangs and guiding it into her mouth. Cracked me up, I took about four videos of her doing it. Later I googled it and found a few old AB threads about other keepers' spiders doing the same! She's the only one in my collection I've spotted doing this but it was highly entertaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swagg

A. Chalcodes molted and is hardening. G. Pulchripes in heavy premolt. Molt mar laid so should be any day now. T. Albopilosum is buried but eating and A. Avic was caught grooming itself this afternoon.


----------



## magneto

My newest addition, a P. ornata had, ever since I got it about a month ago, been playing possum out in the open to the extent that I was starting to get worried it was something wrong with it. Don't get me wrong, I loved that I could see it every day, and it ate several times, but it never left the spot I put it in and never seemed to explore the enclosure. But this morning there was poop all over two glass sides and I could see a leg sticking out of the cork bark tube. I believe that is tarantula speak for "Oh very well then". 

So I am relived that it seems to have found an acceptable hide...but at the same time slightly bummed that now I'll probably never see anything other than its legs poking out of the hide ever again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mjzheng

My smallest sling , a Lil baby Nhandu chromatus , ate its first live prey last night  no more pre killed for this skittish little one , it's one step closer to being a real T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Well shucks...I've been looking for a couple of months trying to find a nice glass front cabinet that I can use for keeping and raising slings. My wife wanted to go to the chiropractor, and I mentioned what I was looking for, and he mentioned that his dad had what I wanted. It was exactly what I wanted, 7 feet high, 4 feet wide, 17 inches deep. 

Everything that I've been finding has 8” shelves or maybe 10” shelves...this glass fronted display cabinet is beautiful solid oak, with 17 inch wide shelves. Amazing amounts of room. Wide enough to hold 5 gallon aquariums length wise...

Got the number and had an amazing conversation about the cabinet. He said that he had a person wanting to look at it, and if that person didn't show up, then it was mine.

Called this morning, and after a few tries, he finally answered the phone. His friendly warm demeanor was gone. Said he talked with his son about me, and he was not pleased that I was going to use his cabinet to raise dirty filthy spiders.

Well darn...that was weird and a bit depressing.

Back to looking.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My B. hamorii has graced me with her presence once again after sulking in the back area of her enclosure for about two weeks. Welcome back, Doris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Rehoused my Pterinopelma sazimai last night. No messing around. I put the old enclosure inside the new one and it took spazzy hours to come out. Now I need to remove the old enclosure without the t bolting! This one lives up to it's name and then some.

Fed my Brachypelma baumgarteni for the first time since he molted. Never seen a feeding response like that even out of my genic! That t was hungryyyyy!



Colorado Ts said:


> Well shucks...I've been looking for a couple of months trying to find a nice glass front cabinet that I can use for keeping and raising slings. My wife wanted to go to the chiropractor, and I mentioned what I was looking for, and he mentioned that his dad had what I wanted. It was exactly what I wanted, 7 feet high, 4 feet wide, 17 inches deep.
> 
> Everything that I've been finding has 8” shelves or maybe 10” shelves...this glass fronted display cabinet is beautiful solid oak, with 17 inch wide shelves. Amazing amounts of room. Wide enough to hold 5 gallon aquariums length wise...
> 
> Got the number and had an amazing conversation about the cabinet. He said that he had a person wanting to look at it, and if that person didn't show up, then it was mine.
> 
> Called this morning, and after a few tries, he finally answered the phone. His friendly warm demeanor was gone. Said he talked with his son about me, and he was not pleased that I was going to use his cabinet to raise dirty filthy spiders.
> 
> Well darn...that was weird and a bit depressing.
> 
> Back to looking.


Jeez....some people's children!

I had the opposite happen. Needed a stand for my Jeweled lacerta's enclosure and found a free one on kijiji. Called the lady up and asked if the stand had been around any reptiles as a precaution (new reptile quarantine issue). She said no just her cats and then asked me a ton of questions about reptiles! Stand worked perfect!

I too am on a quest for a good T cabinet with a glass front! Good luck in your search!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826

One of my spiders finally molted (although it wasn't a T).

A T. albo sling of mine has been very busy remodeling their enclosure. They bulldozered one of their tunnels full of sub and it was lovely to watch.


----------



## Colorado Ts

I have a male Aphonopelma hentzi, that was part of my A. hentzi breeding last fall. He has greatly slowed down and is quite lethargic. Over the winter his abdomen has gotten so small. I’ve been making sure that he gets water, but he has refused to eat since late October of last year. He has been so focused on breeding that he just flat refused any kind of food.

Today I was determined that he would eat. I tried feeding him a male B. lateralis. I took the roach and held it right infront of the spider, touching him and getting all sorts of negative feedback. I finally got him to grab the roach, but the roach was to fast for him. He has gotten so slow that after he grabbed the roach, and I released the insect from the tongs, the roach bolted and the spider lost its hold. I was unable to re-catch to catch the lateralis roach, and the spider went into a stress pose and shut down.

Undeterred, I was going to get food into this little guy somehow. 

Fortunately I am starting a Dubia Colony, much slower roach and likes to play dead. So I caught a Dubia Roach nymph and tong fed it to the male. It took several minutes as  the male just would not take the roach. It was throwing threat poses and kicking hairs, but it flat refused to take the roach. I finally just took the roach in the tongs and kept it right in his "face" until he got so mifted that he grabbed it. 

Once he got his fangs into the roach everything looked so much better. He wrapped the roach up and he is still contentedly feeding on that Dubia nymph.

I chose not to take "NO" for an answer. I’ll get him back to a healthy condition, he's a cool little guy.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

It was supposed to be water dish rinsing day yesterday.  My A. chalcodes was about an inch from her dish and I know better than to grab it when she's that close so she just got a refill. My B. hamorii and GBB behaved spectacularly and I was able to clean their dishes no problem. My G. porteri usually runs from me when I'm doing maintenance but she decided to shake things up and just stood on top of her dish. Aaaand my T. albopilosum was also too close to her dish and cannot be trusted. In the end I ended up only refilling hers, overflowing it and she wigged out and this morning was on the walls of her enclosure due to the moisture.


----------



## scooter1685

Not sure what's going on exactly, probably just the change in season, but five of my slings have molted in the last 4 days. I think Alex from Tarantula Haven mentioned something similar in a recent video, a large number of Ts molting in a very short time. 

My Cyriocosmus elegans is still around 1/4 inch, but it's already showing some color. Took ages for me to find his molt, the darn thing is so tiny. Absolutely adorable.

Both of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted, within a day of one another. Super bright orange on their abdomen, and little puffs of reflective hair. I love these guys. They're around 1 1/4" - 1 1/2" now. Got to watch one of them a little bit, which was awesome. I didn't touch his enclosure or anything, just watched for a little while once I noticed he'd flipped onto his back.

The slower of my Pterinopelma sazimai slings to grow, Jerry, closed off his burrow to molt about a week ago. Finally saw little legs poking out of a freshly-cleared burrow, so I'm sure I'll get to see him again in the next few days. His sibling had a second molt in my care about 5 weeks ago. Been wondering when he'd catch up.

The prettiest one, in my opinion, is the Ephebopus cyanognathus though. She (hopefully) molted on Monday. I just can't believe how colorful she is. Her abdomen is metallic purple now, with bright pink legs that have little blue tips. Just stunning.

At least two more of my slings should be molting soon, possibly three. I keep thinking the G. pulchripes is getting ready to molt, but he seems to be trying to teach me patience. I don't often post pictures, but since so many of them molted recently I'll try to get a few this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Found out my female S. cal is actually a MM S. cal

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Tried to feed my G. porteri on Tuesday. Not only did she not want to eat, she ran from the cricket and went full defensive posture on the stupid thing. She hasn't eaten in over a year.  I know it's normal for this species but I was seriously hoping I'd get to see her eat something.


----------



## Eukio

I was really worried about my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens for a bit. She molted. She was moving a bit weird after even for a molt a few days later. My suspicions were confirmed when she wouldn't even move a few days later after that when I touched her after she came out of her cork bark round. I put her face in her water dish. The spider came back to life! I was still worried a little because spi-doo wouldn't eat, but she seemed fine over the next few days. She finally ate today. I feel like she has made a full recovery.

I rehoused my Aphonopelma chalcodes. She is more of a fossorial than my fossorial tarantula (Aphonopelma seemanni) who has made a burrow, closed it up, and been buried for 11 months! She has made a more extensive burrow than the other and stays in there. Why is she labeled as a terrestrial again? And no, she isn't a sling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I have 2 Aphonopelma hentzi females, that I bred last fall. Both of them went into torpor in late October.

On Tuesday one of the females, the smaller one started tunneling back to the surface, by noon she was at the surface and readying her digs.

Today the second female, the big girl, started tunneling to the surface. By the end of the day at work she had moved about 3 inches of substrate. I’m guessing that on Monday both girls will be eager for food.


----------



## Swagg

Added a new spider yesterday A. semmani sling (excuse the spelling). I believe I bought it in premolt. Pretty dark and refusing food.
Caught my A. avicularia grooming. G. pulchripes still in heavy premolt. Has put up dirt curtains and blocked itself off.
T. albopilosum in premolt again. A. chalcodes molted last week and has eaten a small pre killed discoid.


----------



## asunshinefix

I just placed an order for Tangled in Webs' upcoming import! I'm so excited to get my hands on these:

-A. genic female
-Pamphobeteus sp. magnagenera
-D. pentaloris
-N. carapoensis
-And Sericopelma sp. boquete as long as it's not too much spider for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Molts from my Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple and Nhandu coloratovillosus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685

Planned to rehouse my Nhandu chromatus into a larger enclosure yesterday evening, but when I checked on him he was lying on his back next to a fresh molt. Guess it'll wait a couple of days.

This morning my G. quirogai  was huddled on top of a fresh molt as well. I told my wife I thought she was in premolt, but she thought I was imagining it. Might need to rehouse her again soon too. Her enclosure is a 4-inch cube, and she was about 2 inches before the molt. Might be getting a bit cramped in the near future.

I've been worried that my Ephebopus cyanognathus wasn't comfortable in her enclosure because she refused to touch the ground. Just kept webbing up near the lid of her enclosure, which made it very difficult to change her water and offer food. Finally, after she molted around a week ago, she has started construction. She has started to make a little web-and-substrate cave with a tunnel entrance that climbs up the silk leaves in her enclosure.

So far that makes 7 tarantulas that have molted in 6 days. I did manage to get a few pictures yesterday. I'll see if I can upload them some time today.

Also expecting another shipment of Ts in a couple days. First time I've ordered from someone other than FNT since I started keeping spiders again. More info on that once they're safely housed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hunterc

MY H. MACULATA MOLTED!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!!!....one of my favorites lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PGRVII

The week mark for my newest additions today,everyone is settled and happy


----------



## Swagg

Got 2 more additions this week. A. avic M6 and N. chromatus. G. Pulchripes in post molt, should be ready to feed today. T. albopilosum fresh post molt. Will attempt feeding Sunday. A. avic M1 webbing a lot more, not eating. Suspect pre molt.


----------



## PGRVII

Got my feeders replenished today,300 or so 1"~  dubias,hornworms and some hissing cockroaches. Always good to refill the feed bins


----------



## Marika

I gave everyone new waterdishes today. E. campestratus sling was immediately trying to move/flip her dish, pulling it with her fangs, but it was too big for her. So ungrateful  At least my G. pulchra appreciated it and went to take a sip of substrate-free water.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I got some fake succulents to use in 3 of my enclosures. When I first got into the hobby I was pretty against decorations that didn't benefit the T in any way but now I don't mind as long as they don't HINDER the T. They look pretty good, I'm happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ethan Saubier

Today I decided to try to feed my Goliath bird eater (T. Stirmi) a giant freshwater prawn, as I have nothing around and heard it can't hurt, and suprisingly enough he grabbed a hold of it. Defiantly won't be a staple food of course, but a nice snack from time to time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

I rehoused my _Theraphosa blondi _juvenile into an enclosure that is perhaps oversized for her for now.  She is perhaps a touch under 6" DLS, but still very disproportionately leggy.  She went into a 32 L Really Useful Box with a generous supply of substrate and a nice cork bark hide.  She was very unhappy about the process, both kicking up a storm of hairs and slapping at the catch cup.  She is now comically small in the container, but she could very well outgrow it in time.

The superworm apology was accepted.

Being all legs at this stage, she is very fast.  Surprisingly so, really.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. chalcodes decided she hates the fake succulent I put in her enclosure. I put it in the corner she usually poops in so she decided hey man, you ruined my poop corner so now I'm just gonna do it all over the walls. Looks like I have an avic instead of a chalcodes.


----------



## Thekla

My mature male T. albopilosum is a real pig. I cleaned his water dish on Sunday and today he already had made a mess out of it (poop, substrate and whatnot), it was disgusting. 
But when I tried to take out his water dish he jumped right into it like he was saying: "Don't touch that! I spent hours to create this mess and you're not allowed to clean it away!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marika

My juvenile female G. actaeon is tapping again.


----------



## scooter1685

Finally, after nearly 5 months of waiting, my tiny 1/2 inch Grammostola pulchripes finally molted! Now he's a whopping 3/4 inch sling that looks exactly the same. 

I realize this is classified as a medium growth species, but man it feels slow. These little guys will teach me patience yet. 

Also, my Nhandu chromatus has always chosen to stay out in the open unless I mess with his enclosure. Until after his most recent molt. Now he has blocked his burrow off entirely. I can't imagine he's in premolt, as he just molted very recently, but I did just rehouse him into a larger enclosure because of how much he's grown. Maybe he just finally has deep enough substrate to feel comfortable making a burrow. Kinda miss seeing him out and about, but clearly he doesn't miss that


----------



## RezonantVoid

Got the first photo of my newly molted Crassipes. She now at 5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My B. hamorii was laying down some preemptive hairs in her enclosure today. For some reason it's so funny to me seeing an undisturbed spider kick hairs.


----------



## PidderPeets

After months of not seeing her, having zero indication of life, and assuming she had died, my H. sp. Colombia klein finally made an appearance today and I couldn't be more relieved. I assumed that if she was still alive, I would see her soon since her sacmate sister molted about a month ago and they've always had close molt cycles. And it seems she did molt, since she appeared much thinner than I remember and has quite the appetite.

I am a bit overly paranoid with this species, since the 3rd sacmate I had of these was my first T death, and is still unexplained to me. So seeing that she is still alive was a major reassurance to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## asunshinefix

I think my P. sp. Machala has decided to try out the arboreal lifestyle for a while... I just about had a heart attack when I couldn't spot it in the enclosure, until I looked more closely at the fake plants and found it chilling in/on top of them. The enclosure has has not even 1.5x DLS of vertical space but I wish it would come down. I'm pretty knows it's freaking me out and it's doing so on purpose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scooter1685

Sunday was feeding day, and I finally got to see my Psalmopoeus pulcher and my sub-adult Ephebopus uataman take prey. 

The Ephebopus took one large cricket and actually decided to take it into the starter burrow I made, which I thought was pretty cool. Hadn't ventured in there until then, and now it won't come out. Maybe I'll wake up to find some construction on a nice burrow one of these days. Can't tell you how relieved I am to see this one eat after the terrible trip it had to get here.

Psalmopoeus pulcher took two small crickets, which was also a great relief because the abdomen on this one was so tiny I couldn't believe it. Thought I was pushing my luck dropping a second one in there, and it did take a couple of hours before hunting down the second cricket, but it was pretty fun watching it hunt.

Got to see Jerry (P. sazimai) too, since I rehoused him. He tends to spend weeks hiding in a sealed burrow between feedings, so he's almost never visible. He's getting bigger and starting to put on a little color. One more molt and he might top an inch 

My Ephebopus cyanognathus actually came out of its burrow to hunt. First time I've seen her completely out of her burrow since she started building it, and she's still out a couple days later. I checked in her burrow in case there was some reason she was avoiding it, but it looks empty and intact. Probably just stretching a little, maybe getting a little exercise. Can't believe the colors on her. I have to say the Ephebopus are some of my prettiest spiders.

My Pamphobeteus sp. Machala seemed restless for a couple of days prior to feeding day, so I figured that one would be especially hungry. Wasn't disappointed. I dropped in a large cricket, almost too large I was afraid, and she pounced on it immediately and wrestled around with it for a little bit. She's looking much fatter today, and kinda seems to want to nap off the large meal. She left a few legs scattered around, but I can't believe she ate the rest. Not sure she'll want food next weekend after that meal.


----------



## magneto

Help! My spider is having a heart attack. Anyone know a good guide to tarantula CPR? Not looking forward to the mouth to mouth part if I'm being honest. 

#Happy Sarcasm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Colorado Ts

Finally, I think that my Aphonopelma seemanni is feeding.

*Back History:* I re-housed my little A. seemanni late last November, and it pouted and whined and complained for months; stress poses every day, all day. In early January I dropped a ping pong ball into the enclosure. The spider would push the ball around...mostly at night, and then finally in late January it started digging a burrow.

*Latest Update:* Over the _Valentine's Day Weekend_, I dropped a few roaches into the enclosure and THEY ARE GONE. I cannot find them anywhere in the enclosure.

I think it's back feeding...THANK GAWD!!!!


----------



## Smotzer

Colorado Ts said:


> Finally, I think that my Aphonopelma seemanni is feeding.
> 
> *Back History:* I re-housed my little A. seemanni late last November, and it pouted and whined and complained for months; stress poses every day, all day. In early January I dropped a ping pong ball into the enclosure. The spider would push the ball around...mostly at night, and then finally in late January it started digging a burrow.
> 
> *Latest Update:* Over the _Valentine's Day Weekend_, I dropped a few roaches into the enclosure and THEY ARE GONE. I cannot find them anywhere in the enclosure.
> 
> I think it's back feeding...THANK GAWD!!!!
> 
> View attachment 334369


wait soooo your A. seemanni would like "play" with the ping pong ball at night?? ive never heard of anyone doing anything like this before!


----------



## Colorado Ts

Smotzer said:


> wait soooo your A. seemanni would like "play" with the ping pong ball at night?? ive never heard of anyone doing anything like this before!


My grandson was throwing a ping ping ball at the cat, he's 1.5 yo...so I took it and put the ball in with the spider and basically forgot about it.

Then one day my wife asked me why I was moving the ping pong ball around in the enclosure...that was when I started paying a little bit of attention, and I noticed that yes, the ball was getting moved pretty regularly.

Then one night I went out into the kitchen and turned on the light, and the tarantula was above the ball...and for lack of a better explanation, “playing with it”...it was hanging from the glass and kicking the ball with its hind legs, then when the ball moved, it would move along the glass and again kick the ball with its hind legs. I should have taken a picture...craziest thing I'd ever seen.

Another time I saw the spider on top of the ball walking with the ball rolling underneath it. 

So we all started paying attention. During the day it would move the ball a bit, but at night...that ball was in a different location every morning.

Now that the spider has Doug its burrow, it doesn’t play much with the ball anymore.

I was showing my daughter the burrow that the spider had Doug, and she thought that I was referring to the spider as Doug...so now her name is “Doug”.


----------



## Smotzer

Colorado Ts said:


> My grandson was throwing a ping ping ball at the cat, he's 1.5 yo...so I took it and put the ball in with the spider and basically forgot about it.
> 
> Then one day my wife asked me why I was moving the ping pong ball around in the enclosure...that was when I started paying a little bit of attention, and I noticed that yes, the ball was getting moved pretty regularly.
> 
> Then one night I went out into the kitchen and turned on the light, and the tarantula was on top of the ball...and for lack of a better explanation, “playing with it”...
> 
> So we all started paying attention. During the day it would move the ball a bit, but at night...that ball was in a different location every morning.
> 
> Now that the spider has Doug its burrow, it doesn’t play much with the ball anymore.
> 
> I was showing my daughter the burrow that the spider had Doug, and she thought that I was referring to the spider as Doug...so now her name is “Doug”.


This is SOOO interesting!! I wonder what behavior this might simulate in the wild? I plan on getting an A. seemanni this year and I would love to repeat this and see if its only yours that does this or if theres some type of "inquisitive/playful" behavior some tarantuals can have. It sounds different than just like a type of dirt moving behavior if it was on top of the ball as well as moving it around.


----------



## Colorado Ts

Smotzer said:


> This is SOOO interesting!! I wonder what behavior this might simulate in the wild? I plan on getting an A. seemanni this year and I would love to repeat this and see if its only yours that does this or if theres some type of "inquisitive/playful" behavior some tarantuals can have. It sounds different than just like a type of dirt moving behavior if it was on top of the ball as well as moving it around.


Well first you have to re-house it and really piss it off.


----------



## Smotzer

Im sure ill have that opportunity in its life time. you should try this with some of your just straight terrestrial species, and see if you have any similiar results! im definitely going to try it as well, when they are big enough


----------



## WolfSoon

Today I fed this wild jumping spider who has graced me with her presence in my spider room. She’s scared of me, so I held up a worm on a tray to her eye level atop the curtains, and sure enough she stalked and tackled it like a champ! I’m glad my polite dining service was a success.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Eukio

I gave her a water dish and a starter burrow. For 6 months-9 months, I waited for her to make a burrow, but she absolutely refused and was stressed without one (lazy...*LAZY TARANTULA*). I finally bought and buried her a hide, and she took to it straight away. For a year following, I never saw her because she was always in her in her hide except for the rare occassion, but lately she has been out a lot, and it has been refreshing to see her more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Picking up a group of Phormictopus tomorrow at the Repticon in Denver. The vender is also bringing another species of Phormictopus for me to look at...though its a smaller group.

If only he had 3 more...I’ll probably wind up getting them as well


----------



## spideyspinneret78

A few months ago I made an updated enclosure for my juvenile female P. Cambridgei, Crawlspace. This included hot-gluing moss and artificial plants to a cork round to create a naturalistic  hiding place. Well, today Crawlspace has decided that she doesn't like my taste in interior decorating. She's started systematically plucking off all of the plants and moss I glued onto the cork round and dumping it in her water dish. At least she's giving me honest feedback I guess!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Colorado Ts

Smotzer said:


> Im sure ill have that opportunity in its life time. you should try this with some of your just straight terrestrial species, and see if you have any similiar results! im definitely going to try it as well, when they are big enough


If you come across any coal black Aphonopelma seemanni, drop me line. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smotzer

Colorado Ts said:


> If you come across any coal black Aphonopelma seemanni, drop me line. It would be greatly appreciated.


Sure I’ll keep an eye out for them for you!   That’s on my list of species to snag too!


----------



## WolfSoon

Rehoused a bunch of these fuzzbutts today. 


I asked for one or two from a breeding loan and was given 10, so I guess I’ll have to sell some soon. For now I’m just enjoying the plethora of peachie paws!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

WolfSoon said:


> Rehoused a bunch of these fuzzbutts today.
> View attachment 334786
> 
> I asked for one or two from a breeding loan and was given 10, so I guess I’ll have to sell some soon. For now I’m just enjoying the plethora of peachie paws!


Fuzzbutts is definitely an apt description. They're adorable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Smotzer said:


> wait soooo your A. seemanni would like "play" with the ping pong ball at night?? ive never heard of anyone doing anything like this before!


I've heard of people doing this but had never tried it until a couple of weeks ago. I gave my P. cancerides a ping pong ball and he does move it around, he dug a pretty deep hole in one corner of the enclosure and it fell into it so I figured he wasn't going to be able to get it out of there. Wrong...the next morning it was in the opposite corner.


----------



## Smotzer

draconisj4 said:


> I've heard of people doing this but had never tried it until a couple of weeks ago. I gave my P. cancerides a ping pong ball and he does move it around, he dug a pretty deep hole in one corner of the enclosure and it fell into it so I figured he wasn't going to be able to get it out of there. Wrong...the next morning it was in the opposite corner.


Yeah I am definitely going to try his very soon!! Cool to hear someone else as tried this too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Went to the Repticon in Denver today. Had a wonderful time...first time going to something like this....10/10 would fo again.

Came home with 8 Phormictopus, a frog, and a starter culture of springtails


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Colorado Ts said:


> Went to the Repticon in Denver today. Had a wonderful time...first time going to something like this....10/10 would fo again.


Man...you guys in other states have the BEST Repticon experiences. That looks AMAZING. Half the time the one in my city doesn't even have inverts!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I was actually surprised that there were so many invertebrates. It was mostly promoted as a Reptile expo..what a great experience.


----------



## draconisj4

I swear my L. klugi identifies as a very angry OBT. I cautiously remove her water dish as she's threat posing and slapping in the opposite end of her enclosure and go to put it back so I can fill it when she takes it to a whole new level and comes zipping across the enclosure and slaps the dish right out of my tongs and sends it flying. Sheesh... it was great fun trying to retrieve the dish then

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Log date 2/26/20: the A. chalcodes finally moved. I predict this will be her position for the next several days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika

This. Again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Miss Hissypants is suffering from pre-molt syndrome.  As I filled her water dish, she unexpectedly lunged toward me and slapped my hand with surprising strength.  She then held this threat pose for several minutes.

I was initially worried that she was having a bad molt, because from one angle it looked like she had popped her carapace, but she seems way too lively for that.













PMS (♀ Ceratogyrus marshalli 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 14, 2020
__ 5
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
miss hissypants
pre-molt
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula
threat




						Miss Hissypants is suffering from pre-molt syndrome.  As I filled her water dish, she...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Colorado Ts

draconisj4 said:


> I swear my L. klugi identifies as a very angry OBT. I cautiously remove her water dish as she's threat posing and slapping in the opposite end of her enclosure and go to put it back so I can fill it when she takes it to a whole new level and comes zipping across the enclosure and slaps the dish right out of my tongs and sends it flying. Sheesh... it was great fun trying to retrieve the dish then
> View attachment 335253


That threat pose is a double whammy



Marika said:


> This. Again.
> 
> View attachment 335254


This needs to be a meme....totally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Marika said:


> This. Again.


It puts the substrate in its bowl or else it gets the food controlled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Today was a great day.

My order of A. geniculata and blue phase A. seemanni finally came in...I had placed this order back just before Christmas in 2019. The A. seemanni had moulted twice and the A. geniculatas were as expected.

Everyone has been rehoused into 4x4x4 AMAC boxes and look to be doing fine. As soon as the grand kiddos get home, we’ll pull them all out and feed them. 

Tomorrow my order of D. diamantinensis should arrive, just ducking a strong spring snow storm that is headed our way. 

Once this week is over I can relax and start worrying about Covid-19.


----------



## Dorifto

My A. Geniculata is taking a nap xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. chalcodes has been quite the character today. It's rained for 3 straight days and the extra moisture in the air is making her climb. She's climbing and slipping all over the place. The best thing that happened was her "spitting" some water at me. After going to her water dish she climbed the walls but didn't completely drink the rest of the water drop in her mouth so she just let it go while I walked by.

And I got a new T! Exciting day.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

T. albo rescue is officially a MM. I caught him doing something very strange to his fake plant yesterday......Pretended not to see anything, didn't want to make it awkward. I just quietly backed out of the room.


----------



## Ungoliant

ConstantSorrow said:


> T. albo rescue is officially a MM. I caught him doing something very strange to his fake plant yesterday......Pretended not to see anything, didn't want to make it awkward. I just quietly backed out of the room.


You're supposed to knock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Snow storm rolling in tomorrow.

Order of D.diamantinensis coming in today. I’ve been waiting a long long time for these to be shipped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PedipalpPix

I thought my B. emilia sling was going to come out today for the first time after rehousing but he seems to still be in a digging mood, lol.


----------



## Arachnophoric

A somber week that's seen the loss of two mature males. First one being one of my two matured Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan that both hooked out in November, a very unfortunate timing as the weather was too cold to safely ship out for any breeding opportunities. His brother doesn't seem to be too far behind schedule, so I imagine it's only a matter of time before he passes away as well.

The second was a real doozy to discover, my old N. incei who was the father of my first egg sac. He had a good run though, and was creeping up on a full YEAR mature in May. RIP little dude, may you find many crickets in that web in the sky. :'(

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I brought in 8 D.diamantinensis slings, 10 A.geniculata & 6 A.seemanni slings, 7 P.sazimai & 1 L.parahybana freeby. Lost 1 P.sazimai during shipping, container popped open and sling was just gone. Then I lost another P.sazimai the next day. No problems since...all seems to be moving smoothly.

I fed my tiny slings last night, these slings were supposed to be 1/2” or 3/4”, depending on the order. But I guess you deal with what actually comes in.

 I fed them tiny B.lateralis roaches.  Just checked all the slings, removed boluses, removed uneaten food items (3 uneaten).


----------



## Rigor Mortis

It's been raining for about 5 days and all of the spiders think they will drown and they're all climbing the walls. All except my G. porteri, unfazed by it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tortuga

My GBB is finally showing its adult colors after this last molt. It’s already devoured a small lateralis last weekend so I figured what the heck, lets see how it reacts to an adult lateralis...what happened next made me so grateful for all ya’lls advice for being prepared for whatever may happen.

So, I drop the roach at the entrance of its web tunnel and the roach walks into its hide. As I move my face towards the OPEN doored enclosure to listen for the crunch, I got my first experience with a true bolt. Like a lightning bolt, Out the door, across the top of my other two enclosures (cubes) down the back and underneath the last cube that happens to be resting on a wire shelf which is where I stopped here with my catch cup.

About that catch cup.  I did have one ready, but thats not what I grabbed. I grabbed the cup with the roaches in it that are now...all over the floor. Managed to finally get her back into her cube and wrangled up as many roaches as I could find. 

It’s funny how a bolting tarantula can take your mind of Covid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

FINALLY! After 4 and a half days my N. coloratovillosus came down from the walls. I rehoused her into something much smaller and she was not too happy with the process and stuck to the walls. She came down, immediately found her new hide and started webbing inside it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My N. coloratovillosus sling has been totally MIA since I put it in its new enclosure. I figured it had made a burrow below the moss because it certainly hadn't used the cork bark.

Went to moisten the substrate today and took a peek under the moss.....nothing. No sling, no burrow, nothing.
So either it simply entombed itself within the substrate, died, or is halfway to South America with my credit card.

Joke's on him though. That card's maxed out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Lucille (N. coloratovillosus) found a cricket under a piece of cork bark but couldn't fit underneath it. She stayed like this with her butt in the air for over an hour determined to catch it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thekla

Rehoused my T. albo today, she got too big for her juvie enclosure. She didn't like being rehoused though and slapped at the straw I was coaxing her out of the catch cup with. There's always a first.   
After exploring her new home for an hour (in search for an escape route, I presume) she finally found her shiny new hide. Maybe the new home isn't so bad after all...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scooter1685

I haven't offered food to my C. elegans for about 5 weeks now, because it looked like he had sealed himself in his burrow and I didn't want to bother him. Yesterday I decided to put a pre-killed mealworm in his enclosure anyway, just in case. Much to my surprise, the little guy opened a trap door and snagged the mealworm in a flash, darting back into his network of tunnels to devour his meal. I had no idea they made trap doors. Kinda feel like a jerk for not offering food sooner now.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Marika

My A. bicoloratum sling emerged from its burrow after being sealed in for 7 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blonc

My T.albopilosum juvie decided to break its fast today with a nice semidead dubia after 99 days of sulking.  I'd rehoused it and I'm reasonably sure it wasn't too its liking at all but its at least eating now which has to be a step in the right direction


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My L. kulgi, "Verdugo", emerged from its burrow after being sealed inside for almost 2 months. I was hoping that he molted, but nope. Just really fat, not quite even in premolt yet. Sometimes they just love to take their sweet time.


----------



## CommanderBacon

Instead of running to his hide, or his cork tube, or to his web sock, my mature male Psalmopoeus irminia decided that when I was trying to open his door to add water and give him a snack, he needed to try to frantically conceal himself within this little water dish.

He is a brain genious.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

CommanderBacon said:


> Instead of running to his hide, or his cork tube, or to his web sock, my mature male Psalmopoeus irminia decided that when I was trying to open his door to add water and give him a snack, he needed to try to frantically conceal himself within this little water dish.
> 
> He is a brain genious.
> View attachment 343569


He thinks his fluffy pipecleaner legs are a fantastic form of camouflage, perfectly concealing him inside that water dish! Well, I hate to say it, but we're going to have to declare a floof alert level CODE RED.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

spideyspinneret78 said:


> He thinks his fluffy pipecleaner legs are a fantastic form of camouflage, perfectly concealing him inside that water dish! Well, I hate to say it, but we're going to have to declare a floof alert level CODE RED.


Yes, they BLEND RIGHT IN with the WATER!

He's an absolute supermodel, though. I love him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My G. pulchra is wrestling with her plastic plant again.


----------



## CradilyKing

My new female h.pulchripes is doing laps around her enclosure climbing the walls I’ve never seen a spider so active


----------



## draconisj4

My MM D. pentaloris passed on probably sometime last night.  I fed the T's this morning and he looked for all the world like he was just in a stress pose in the corner of his enclosure which was pretty normal for him whenever  I opened it. I didn't think too much of it, he'd been fine when I topped off his water the day before and he's been eating every week. Checked him about 12 hours later to see if he had eaten his roach and he was still in the same position. He was gone.

I guess I've passed a milestone, I can now officially say I've raised a T from a tiny sling until the end of its natural life...still sucks though

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I'm new to the hobby. I got an "adult female" T.albo in February, which molted in April and turned out to be MM. I hope he lives for a long time, but I know that the clock is ticking. 
Today I found him lying on his back between two layers of his webbing. his front legs and fangs were outside the web, but everything else was covered. As if he was in a sleeping bag. I freaked out a bit, but he did a similar thing once when he was making a web in a hard-to-reach spot, so I waited. I don't know what was it about, but he is up and active as if nothing happened.


----------



## CommanderBacon

Rozwyrazowana said:


> I'm new to the hobby. I got an "adult female" T.albo in February, which molted in April and turned out to be MM. I hope he lives for a long time, but I know that the clock is ticking.
> Today I found him lying on his back between two layers of his webbing. his front legs and fangs were outside the web, but everything else was covered. As if he was in a sleeping bag. I freaked out a bit, but he did a similar thing once when he was making a web in a hard-to-reach spot, so I waited. I don't know what was it about, but he is up and active as if nothing happened.


You caught him having a "special moment".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

Rozwyrazowana said:


> I'm new to the hobby. I got an "adult female" T.albo in February, which molted in April and turned out to be MM. I hope he lives for a long time, but I know that the clock is ticking.
> Today I found him lying on his back between two layers of his webbing. his front legs and fangs were outside the web, but everything else was covered. As if he was in a sleeping bag. I freaked out a bit, but he did a similar thing once when he was making a web in a hard-to-reach spot, so I waited. I don't know what was it about, but he is up and active as if nothing happened.





CommanderBacon said:


> You caught him having a "special moment".


Translation: He was making a sperm web and got loaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Thekla said:


> Translation: He was making a sperm web and got loaded.


Thank you for the explanation. I googled it and it was it. I have a lot to learn .


----------



## CommanderBacon

Rozwyrazowana said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I googled it and it was it. I have a lot to learn .


I love it when they make sperm webs because I like to shame them for shamelessly spankin' it in front of their mother.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Was able to tease this reclusive girl "out" for a brief moment.  After this I tested my luck with the macro ring on my camera and she disappeared again.

_Phormingochilus arboricola_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Today is a good day for me.
My AF Aphonopelma chalcodes (Debby) ate for the first time after 295 days .Yeey!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## draconisj4

Finally managed to get a picture of my mature male N. incei gold. He matured in November 2018 and looks pretty darn good for an old man . He's starting to slow down a bit since he sat still for the picture but he's still eating

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Colorado Ts

*Rehousing Pterinopelma sazimai*

My tiny little 3/4” slings are now actually 3/4” and ready to go into the enclosures that I prepared months ago.




Didn’t take this little sling long to venture out and start to explore. And BONUS, there is an exuviae to mark this day.

If I don’t have to upset a Ts world during rehousing, I won’t. Easy just to put the 1oz soufflé cup into the enclosure; let the sling explore at their own pace; pull the soufflé cup later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Tliltocatl albopilosus_ spiderling decided she was very adamant about not being disturbed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Asgiliath

I've had Big Scary the stirmi for about a year and a half now and I hadn't seen a single threat pose until this morning.

We've been through a couple of rehouses, enclosure maintenance, etc. and it was me throwing a cricket in front of her that was the last straw, apparently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## scooter1685

Received my latest order of spiders today; an Aphonopelma chalcodes sling and a juvenile female Aphonopelma moderatum. First time I've purchased a confirmed female T. We decided to name her Tigger, with some help from our kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I guess my P. regalis, Sterling is in a weird mood today. I saw him peek out from behind his slab of cork bark, then quickly (and with a surprising amount of force) toss a bolus directly into his water dish. Moments later he poked his butt over the edge and sprayed some poop right next to it. Gotta love Pokies!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Last night I checked on my Aphonopelma hentzi females. And I saw this...




Its not a clear image, as she is very deep in her burrow. But...is that an egg sac?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fried rice

Colorado Ts said:


> Last night I checked on my Aphonopelma hentzi females. And I saw this...
> 
> View attachment 347768
> 
> 
> Its not a clear image, as she is very deep in her burrow. But...is that an egg sac?


It looks like an egg sac. She will probably eat it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Dolichothele said:


> It looks like an egg sac. She will probably eat it.


Thank you for your words of encouragement....


----------



## fried rice

Colorado Ts said:


> Thank you for your words of encouragement....


Actually, there is a chance that it could be a fertilized egg sac. If your female was wild caught it could be fertilized egg sac. Are you breeding aphonopelma hentzi? I should have asked first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Dolichothele said:


> Actually, there is a chance that it could be a fertilized egg sac. If your female was wild caught it could be fertilized egg sac. Are you breeding aphonopelma hentzi? I should have asked first.


OK...now I get it.

Back in October, I mated the two females to 3 different males. I didn’t think to take any images till the last mating.




So yeah... I’m pretty sure the eggs should be viable.


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Got a _Neoholothele incei_ juvie today. I'm so excited about it, it's so pretty and active and already webbing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Moved my A. chalcodes enclosure around a lot yesterday and when I was done she went full flat pokie on me, as if to say "Stop moving me, I've had it!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

The Aphonopelma seemanni mature female I guilt-purchased on sale at Petco on Valentine's day 2019 has finally molted and doesn't look like hot garbage anymore. She is a sleek queen with shiny dark grey hairs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My L polycuspulatus sling molted into something only slightly larger but WAY more grouchy. He bolted AT me when I walked over to check the enclosures and when I lightly touched his lid, I got a full-on threat pose.
This from something not much bigger than a quarter.
Lord, I hope he stays small for a while. Re-housing is going to suck like whoah.


----------



## Thekla

Yesterday, Mrs Blue Berry decided she needed to add a whole new section to her web castle. I feel really bad for you, sweetie, but I will have to destroy it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adrinium

My Avic avic finally started webbing! On the door..


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Adrinium said:


> My Avic avic finally started webbing! On the door..


Maaaan, you are the first here I saw with Jotaro as avatar. Star Platinum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adrinium

Chris LXXIX said:


> Maaaan, you are the first here I saw with Jotaro as avatar. Star Platinum!


HECK yes!!! Love me some Jojo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855

Chris LXXIX said:


> Maaaan, you are the first here I saw with Jotaro as avatar. Star Platinum!


Good to hear from you.Glad your OK?.
A couple of members have resurfaced after a long hiatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

mack1855 said:


> Good to hear from you.Glad your OK?.
> A couple of members have resurfaced after a long hiatus.


I'm ok but really, honestly, not that much ok my man.


----------



## mack1855

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm ok but really, honestly, not that much ok my man.


Understood.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Big feeding session last night! 4/6 Ts ate since the lady at the pet store gave me 2 extra crickets. T. albo got two since I'm worried she's got a sucking stomach issue and my flawed logic says I should notice her putting on size if I gave her one of the extras. N. coloratovillosus tagged the cricket like a little demon, GBB seems to have FINALLY gotten a handle on the whole "hunting for your prey" thing, and my A. chalcodes took 15 minutes to find her cricket. All the while my B. hamorii bulldozed dirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

Well my Phormictopus sp southern hispaniola slings are about a moult away from being too large for their current 4X4X4 AMAC boxes.



I've got a group of theses enclosures 5” high, got another group on order. By next Friday I'll be rehousing my slings....they will be Soooo pissed off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Colorado Ts said:


> Well my Phormictopus sp southern hispaniola slings are about a moult away from being too large for their current 4X4X4 AMAC boxes.
> 
> View attachment 349046
> 
> I've got a group of theses enclosures 5” high, got another group on order. By next Friday I'll be rehousing my slings....they will be Soooo pissed off.


I like that very much. I have some smaller size of those as enclosures for mealworms. Where did you find this size?


----------



## Colorado Ts

mDesign stackable storage containers at Amazon.com. Lots of different sizes to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jurgenph

my Avicularia avicularia sling was in the middle of molting this morning when i flicked on the light.
it's chilling in it's web castle right now

and on a not so happy note, i had my first casualty... C. versicolor sling that i thought was going to molt just a day or two after receiving it looks to be a s dead as a doornail today. 


J.


----------



## Table

Fed my T's last night, and i finally got my grammostola pulchra to eat <3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Nhandu coloratovillosus has turned into a mini bulldozer since Sunday and it's delightful to watch. Her abdomen isn't very at all dark but she's starting to seal off her hide so I'm expecting a bigger, fluffier spider in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Today in the tarantula room, my LP is losing her "1.5x DLS in vertical space" privileges.


----------



## Adrinium

My new A. chalcodes, Coconut, chewed on a superworm for a bit and then dropped it to take a drink then went to pick the worm back up but it was stuck to the webbing on the ground and so she just kept pulling and pulling on the worm like she was fighting with a ghost tarantula idk but she won against it in the end i guess


----------



## Cyriocosmus

My GBB must've molted while I wasn't looking. Haven't seen it for some days and now I can see its legs stucking out of the net and they are so looong all of sudden. I was suspecting premolt, as its abdomen was real big and its colors dark.

Edit: My Caribena versicolor must've molted as well, its colors are so bright! Also, baby Cyriocosmus giganteus finally grabbed pre-killed prey - the secret seems to be to drop it right into its den. Baby Cyriocosmus sellatus is eating adult mealworm beetles now. So proud of the little ones.


----------



## CommanderBacon

I was shocked and excited to see that my AF Brachypelma boehmei molted last night. I let her dry a bit before pulling her molt this morning. It's huge, and she's enormous!





 She's just absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

First thing my mesomelas decided to do in it’s new home was to completely bury the water dish. Sigh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

My _Caribena versicolor_ was being a good girl/boy this night and delivered its latest molt right in front of the enclosure's door. Neat!


----------



## ConstantSorrow

(This was yesterday)

My B. hamorii sling made a huge cave for itself when I originally got it in March. The cave was all along the back wall so you see the entire interior of the cave. It eventually molted and stuffed the molt into the tunnel that leads to the exit. Then it just stayed down there. Getting thinner and thinner. There was a small opening where the stem of the fake plant goes down through the cave so I tried dropping in a mealie (squished the worm's head) and my sling pounced on that thing like crazy. Did that a few times but it still wouldn't come out unless I dropped the worm into the cave, though it always ate if I did. After listening to one of Tom Moran's podcasts yesterday, I decided to take a chance so I took the tongs and widened that space around the plant into something like a tunnel. An hour later, my sling was on the surface.
I think it forgot how to get out of its own burrow. Or it couldn't even tell there was an "out". 
I just thought that was interesting. I know the rule is "Do not disturb the sealed burrow" but I think mine probably would have starved if I hadn't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adrinium

Thought my avic avic nancy was in premolt since she hasn't eaten in like a month but tonight she was like yeah that looks tasty and ate. plus happy dance


----------



## scooter1685

I went camping for a few days with the older two of my children. Had fun, got outside and into the sun after so much time spent at home. It was great. Came home to find that 12 of my 22 tarantulas had molted while I was away.

Pretty sure they're plotting to get as big as they can very quickly so they can take over my house

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika

Not the best pic, but this is what my A. chalcodes sling did to her molt...hung it on the wall. And as you can see, she also poops on the wall...




My G. pulchra refused food and she never does that, so maybe she's in pre-molt. It's been over a year since her last molt.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Colorado Ts

Went on Craigslist and found someone in my area selling about 12 or so Tarantulas. 

$80.00 later and I have this beautiful little girl.




She was in a tiny little critter keeper, now she’s in a 4X4X4 AMAC box. She’s about 2” to 2.5”... the seller was telling me that she was only about 1.5” to 1.75”...at any rate, very pleased.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asgiliath

Freahly molted Avic. M6 truly relaxing in the web hammock.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chebe6886

Confirmed my GBB is a female!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

I placed an order for 4 tiny tiny Cyriocosmus aueri slings. Cyriocosmus species no 6! I've never gotten slings this small and hope that I'll be able to raise them all. And of course hope to get at least one female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peya

Cyriocosmus said:


> I placed an order for 4 tiny tiny Cyriocosmus aueri slings. Cyriocosmus species no 6! I've never gotten slings this small and hope that I'll be able to raise them all. And of course hope to get at least one female.


I wish you luck! I myself have a tliltocatl albopilosum sling which in my opinion is a great starter tarantula. I'm new to the hobby, but after getting 1 sling, I want many more! I might do the same and get 3-6 slings.


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

Saw one of my A chalcodes getting ready to molt — spinning in circles, scratching its abdomen, laying down a molt web — and came back an hour later to see it flipped:


​My other A chalcodes had her first meal since molting last week, and afterwards she stood up nice and tall:

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rhino1

Today in the spider corner- everything is chill, a rare moment when nothing needs doing and I can take the time to just enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cyriocosmus

My 4 first instar C. aueri arrived - +1 freebie! They are extremely tiny, bodylengh about 1mm or less. All were alive even though they were in transit since Monday. They're so adorable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

FINALLY was able to change the water in my T. albo's enclosure. She's always on or around the water dish when I need to change it and she'll attack my tongs when I go to grab it if she's too close. She was far enough away yesterday that I could snatch it up and get the nasty dirt water out. 

Oh and my N. coloratovillosus came out of her blocked off hide, no moult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Changed his water dish a few days ago. I’m still amazed how thankful he was.




Also offered a perfect chance for a close-up.




He stared at me like this for the rest of the night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

GBB Rehouse




Rehoused my GBB slings today. They were not very happy about the change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garnet3942

Dovey said:


> So what notable thing happened in your spider room today? Here's what's notable in mine. I'm a little spooked out. Spiders are so intuitive somehow. They just seem to know things sometimes.
> 
> Today is the first day that we may have 100 degree temperatures here in Phoenix. It's been really warm for about 2 weeks, so we've had the air conditioner on and the door is closed. As far as my spiders know, it's a normal april with temperature in the low-to-mid 70s. I go to check on the spiders this morning, and my beautiful male New River Rust Rump chalcodes has gone to Spider Jesus. Today. First real summer temperature day.
> 
> And who knew, because we're like 20 degrees above the average temperature right now, but the air conditioner is on. He lasts until today of all days. I find this very weird, but you know what? It's truly summer when the boys of LAST Summer are finally ready to give it up to a new generation and finally  give up the ghost. Mind how you go, sexy pants. I just hope I get a sac with your genes in it, you good-looking son of a gun.
> 
> BUT... I did get the most adorable little A. Metallica sling from Beau, a guy I met on Craigslist, and his adorable son--both of whom will be at the Predators event in Mesa this weekend along with several of us Arachnoboarders. They're good people. I know this because my bearded dragon told me so. He's a real dowsing stick for people of character. He just knows who's worth knowing.


Well I only have one spider so it's not really a tarantula room but it's the only room in the house with a captive spider lol.  My sling is always so cute!  Whenever I talk sometimes the sling moves around it's pretty cute. It will move closer to me. I think it's because of vibration I tend to be pretty loud when I talk I know they can't hear but they have pretty great hairs that help them with vibrations and chemicals.


----------



## Cyriocosmus

I'm having a great tarantula weekend. My Pamphobeteus sp. Cascada sling molted while I wasn't home! Gotta love this species. Always on display, beautiful colors, fast grower, eats everything. Don't tell the others, but this buddy is one of my favorites.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Introduced my spiders to my roommate's family and everyone loved them! I was expecting negative comments and didn't get any.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Someone here might or might not be about to order 5 first instar Cyriocosmus ritae slings 

Also, I finally got Drosophilas as feeders for the small C. aueri.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

G. porteri scared the crap out of me before I left for work, had a few legs curled under and didn't look like she was grooming or anything. She's super skittish so I moved her enclosure to see what she would do and she didn't even flinch. Finally fanned out after I picked her entire house up. I swear these things just loooove giving me a heart attack every so often.


----------



## Cyriocosmus

A friend gifted me a Brachypelma albiceps sling!  (Because I helped him with his studies) I can't wait til it becomes a gorgeous adult. (in like 10 years or so)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

Picked up another T. Albopilosum and another Avicularia from a local hobbyist.
Love this species.


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Almost everybody had a good munch tonight. Also found my Pterinopelma sazimai in mid-molt, yay!


----------



## Colorado Ts

Fed all the spiders, slings in my collection. Beautiful day, birds flitting around outside and my grandkids ooohing and awhing over the spiders.

This is such an amazing hobby...really educational.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

5+1 Cyriocosmus ritae 2i slings arrived, sadly 2 were DOA. 
Rest is fine and surprisingly big.


----------



## scooter1685

My tiny little 2i Aphonopelma chalcodes molted! When stretched out all the way now, it's still only about 1/3 inch DLS.


----------



## mack1855

Received and housed 4 new P.rufilata slings today.Very pleased.1in (2.54cm DLS).Made it through the heat with no issues.
Pics will be posted to my pictures when they settle in,and get the first feeding.


----------



## CommanderBacon

I finally dropped off the Avic avic babies I bred with my vendor friend who owned the female I borrowed. He will be selling them on his website.

They all fit nicely into this tomato box:



I'm feeling a little sad after dropping them off, but they seemed to be doing well. I gave them all some large fruit flies and water before packing them up and noticed that they had all webbed up little hammocks for themselves already.




I didn't think I was going to get so attached, but they're adorable, and I guess I got emotionally invested.

Anyway, I picked up a C versicolor while there, which is also super cute. It's a gift for a friend's daughter, but I'm going to hold onto it for a bit and get it a little better established before I hand it off.





Despite being offered 200 Tliltocatl albopilosus I was able to leave with only 2 of the microscopic little weenies, so I'm going to establish those as well and get someone else hooked on Ts. THE FIRST ONE IS FREE!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cyriocosmus

A friend and me went and got some terrariums and spiders.. He got a P. metallica and OBT (he's plain crazy imho) and I got a K. brunnipes and Avicularia sp. "Amazonica". They're adorable little fellas.

Anyone here who can confirm that A. Sp. Amazonica is now A. variegata?


----------



## Thekla

"Well, this is one way to barricade the entrance to your burrow, little one, but did you really plan to be on the outside after setting this one up?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Had my first and hopefully only escape tonight. Freaked me out beyond belief because my new landlord is a tyrant and would probably order that particular spider killed if he discovered she got out. Her enclosure is completely taped shut at the vertices now until I can get a new one, this one is a bit broken cracked at the lid but I didn't think she could get out.


----------



## draconisj4

For the first time since I got it as a sling two years ago I managed to snag my E. uatuman's molt before it turned it into a bolus. The molt was halfway down the opening and the spider was all the way at the bottom so I grabbed it.  It's a girl  , and a mature one at that. Mystery solved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

I'm a horrible person. I tried to take their precious dirt dishes away.

"NOOOOOO!!!! Give it back, it's mine!"





"Nope."

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KenNet

I've cleaned my Blatta lateralis "food for my spiders" enclosure. For some reason I always dislike to do this. Very much so.


----------



## corydalis

I was never ever able to take pics of my C.lividus juvie (the reasons are quite obvious I guess), but today, as the time has come for a rehouse, I took my chance. I had to restrain myself though, since I didn’t want to stress her/him too much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday I experienced my first -- and hopefully last -- tarantula bite.  The culprit?  Not my feisty genic but the nice girl: Petra, my mature female _Brachypelma emilia_, who is the calmest spider I have ever seen.

I was refilling Petra's water dish by sticking a pipette through the feeding hatch.  Petra grabbed onto the pipette and would not let go.  I tried to dislodge her by gently withdrawing the pipette through the feeding hatch, but instead of letting go, she started crawling out through the hatch.

I didn't have anything to block her within reach, and I had to act fast to prevent an escape.  (I didn't want her to crawl out and fall off the shelf.)  Without thinking, I reflexively moved to block her with the palm of my hand.  Petra was in feeding response mode and bit the web between the thumb and index finger.

The initial bite didn't hurt much, and I was more concerned about not hurting Petra by reflexively jerking my hand back.  I used the pipette to get her to release my hand.

The puncture wounds were shallow -- not even drawing blood -- but she must have given me some venom, because the area became inflamed.  The pain peaked at about 15-20 minutes -- I'd rate it as a 4 or 5 out of 10.  After 30 minutes, most of the pain had subsided, but the inflamed area, which extended up to an inch or two away from the bite site, began to itch.  The itching had subsided by the next morning.

Now there is only a little tenderness and stiffness, with the stiffness being worst around the first knuckle of the index finger, and the tenderness being limited to the bite site.

It just goes to show that even the most docile tarantula can surprise you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Cyriocosmus

My M. balfouri sling is alive!! Didn't expect that, as I haven't seen it in almost 2 months. Now it's just hanging there on the wall of its enclosure, looking bigger. It's feeding time soon I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

Ungoliant said:


> Yesterday I experienced my first -- and hopefully last -- tarantula bite.  The culprit?  Not my feisty genic but the nice girl: Petra, my mature female _Brachypelma emilia_, who is the calmest spider I have ever seen.
> 
> I was refilling Petra's water dish by sticking a pipette through the feeding hatch.  Petra grabbed onto the pipette and would not let go.  I tried to dislodge her by gently withdrawing the pipette through the feeding hatch, but instead of letting go, she started crawling out through the hatch.
> 
> I didn't have anything to block her within reach, and I had to act fast to prevent an escape.  (I didn't want her to crawl out and fall off the shelf.)  Without thinking, I reflexively moved to block her with the palm of my hand.  Petra was in feeding response mode and bit the web between the thumb and index finger.
> 
> The initial bite didn't hurt much, and I was more concerned about not hurting Petra by reflexively jerking my hand back.  I used the pipette to get her to release my hand.
> 
> The puncture wounds were shallow -- not even drawing blood -- but she must have given me some venom, because the area became inflamed.  The pain peaked at about 15-20 minutes -- I'd rate it as a 4 or 5 out of 10.  After 30 minutes, most of the pain had subsided, but the inflamed area, which extended up to an inch or two away from the bite site, began to itch.  The itching had subsided by the next morning.
> 
> Now there is only a little tenderness and stiffness, with the stiffness being worst around the first knuckle of the index finger, and the tenderness being limited to the bite site.
> 
> It just goes to show that even the most docile tarantula can surprise you.



Thanks for sharing this experience. It's a good reminder for us all to always be careful.


----------



## Royalty

My first T is out and about. It had a recent molt and finally got those beautiful orange hues that made me fall in love with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa

My Homoeomma chilensis ate her egg sac. Yep, finally after three years of successful pairings and cooling them over the winter in my expensive incubator, I got an egg sac from one girl. It was perfect in every way and, with only a few short days before I was going to take it away to incubate it, she ate it. I am absolutely devastated.



I also lost my MM Grammostola pulchripes - only four months shy of being mature for four years.

Reactions: Sad 9


----------



## CommanderBacon

Vanessa said:


> My Homoeomma chilensis ate her egg sac. Yep, finally after three years of successful pairings and cooling them over the winter in my expensive incubator, I got an egg sac from one girl. It was perfect in every way and, with only a few short days before I was going to take it away to incubate it, she ate it. I am absolutely devastated.


NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Vanessa

CommanderBacon said:


> NOOOOO!!!


Words cannot express how thoroughly crushed I am. I was sifting through the substrate and found one tiny egg that seems to have fallen out of the sac before she ate it and I am actually incubating it. One tiny lonesome egg. I am beyond crushed.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

Vanessa said:


> Words cannot express how thoroughly crushed I am. I was sifting through the substrate and found one tiny egg that seems to have fallen out of the sac before she ate it and I am actually incubating it. One tiny lonesome egg. I am beyond crushed.


I would be, too. I'm so sorry. I hope that egg makes it.

Best of luck in future endeavors. Do you know what might have prompted the female to eat it?


----------



## Vanessa

CommanderBacon said:


> I would be, too. I'm so sorry. I hope that egg makes it.
> Best of luck in future endeavors. Do you know what might have prompted the female to eat it?


No. I had her alone in a linen closet and would only disturb her when I added a bit of water to the substrate (that is when I took the photos). I would have a quick look in on her twice a day with a flashlight for only a couple of seconds. It is nice and warm in the linen closet. She cared for it perfectly for 23 days and gave no indication that she was going to do that. I was only a few days away from pulling it.
Even talking about it makes me want to cry. I sat on the couch and cried when I found her after work. Then, when I checked on her to give her back her water dish later on, she was cleaning her fangs and that made me cry again.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Vanessa said:


> No. I had her alone in a linen closet and would only disturb her when I added a bit of water to the substrate (that is when I took the photos). I would have a quick look in on her twice a day with a flashlight for only a couple of seconds. It is nice and warm in the linen closet. She cared for it perfectly for 23 days and gave no indication that she was going to do that. I was only a few days away from pulling it.
> Even talking about it makes me want to cry. I sat on the couch and cried when I found her after work. Then, when I checked on her to give her back her water dish later on, she was cleaning her fangs and that made me cry again.


Hi
Sorry for your loss.
Not an expert here by any means but I think you should have left the waterdish with her.She may have eaten it cause it was thirsty. 
I have observed my T Albopilosus drink while with her egg sack twice.Once on day 24 and once on day 31 before I pulled the sack later in the day.She was in her burrow with the sack all the time.She will leave the sack in  there ,broke the silk on the entrance got out had a drink and went back webbed the entrance for few minutes and get the sack underneath her.
Just my 2 cents
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Vanessa

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> Sorry for your loss.
> Not an expert here by any means but I think you should have left the waterdish with her.She may have eaten it cause it was thirsty.
> I have observed my T Albopilosus drink while with her egg sack twice.Once on day 24 and once on day 31 before I pulled the sack later in the day.She was in her burrow with the sack all the time.She will leave the sack in  there ,broke the silk on the entrance got out had a drink and went back webbed the entrance fir few minutes and get the sack underneath her.
> Just my 2 cents
> Regards Konstantin


I made sure that there was a corner of the substrate always wet to enable her to drink. I have had egg sacs dumped into the water dish, and drowned, and I was not about to take that risk. It is easier to supply damp substrate and avoid the risk of her drowning them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855

Vanessa said:


> I made sure that there was a corner of the substrate always wet to enable her to drink. I have had egg sacs dumped into the water dish, and drowned, and I was not about to take that risk. It is easier to supply damp substrate and avoid the risk of her drowning them.


You have always gone out of your way to help and offer help here on AB.Im so very sorry.
So it’s tough to console you on this.
So many of us are saddened also.
Don’t you dare give up.Life right now is a trial,
given everything going on.You will succeed with this T.No doubts about you!.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Ichabod, my T. violaceus, molted into a MM today. He's gorgeous, but I'm sad because I know that his time with me is limited. I am stunned how fast he matured. I got him in March at roughly 2in, now he's about 3in DLS and mature. I'll post a picture of him once he stretches out. I might try to find him a girlfriend if the opportunity presents itself. This little guy has always cheered me up during the dark times of quarantine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanessa

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Ichabod, my T. violaceus, molted into a MM today. He's gorgeous, but I'm sad because I know that his time with me is limited. I am stunned how fast he matured. I got him in March at roughly 2in, now he's about 3in DLS and mature. I'll post a picture of him once he stretches out. I might try to find him a girlfriend if the opportunity presents itself. This little guy has always cheered me up during the dark times of quarantine.


I have a freshly matured male too. Aren't they just lovely?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Vanessa said:


> I have a freshly matured male too. Aren't they just lovely?


Truly. They're amazingly beautiful. The lavender hairs are so pretty! And those long legs too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adrinium

my a. iodius has a tendency to climb out of the enclosure when i open it and this time she wasn't budging to go in so i get my catch cup and it has a lid and i put it up against her and i'm like dang why isn't she going into it and wow.. I forgot to take the freaking lid off lmfao

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jrh3

Since one of my N. Incei gold molted yesterday, hopefully I will get to sex it when I get home from work.

Update, its a female!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevermore Exotics

I was visited by the supervisor while feeding today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cyriocosmus

I'm raising 4 Cyriocosmus ritae and Cyriocosmus aueri slings each, they're tiny. The ritae seem to do very well and I can see them quite often. Just today I realized that they probably molted _again_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

I saw my C. lividus (Cobalt Blue Tarantula) out of its burrow today. That in itself is remarkable. 

Oh and my Red-Fang (P. haematostoma) slings molted....


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Soo.. I bought a (sub?)adult Cyriocosmus ritae today. I love it, it's beautiful. Well, I already have four 3i slings, but it'll be some time until they reach maturity. And since I have an adult now, I promised a friend that he'd get one of the little ones when they're grown up. Our friendship pretty much is based on spiders, haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

I would have been housing 6 new slings Last night but FedEx decided to delay overnight package due to too much volume In Memphis.


----------



## Enceladus

I did my first rehouse ever yesterday!  It's something I've been nervous about and anxious for over a year now, just mentally prepping myself for all horrible possibilities.  Luckily it went super well!  I've uploaded some (poor quality, admittedly) photos to show my low tech way of doing things.

I have what I believe to be a C. schmidti, about 2.5 - 3 years old (sex unknown) named Moksa.  It was pretty overdue for a rehouse.  It was in one of the smaller Critter Keeper enclosures with only about 3 inches of substrate.  I moved it into a Herpcult enclosure with about 5.6 - 6 inches of substrate.  I really love the Herpcult enclosure, btw.  I was extremely anxious and nervous to do it.  Over the last year or so I've watched all the rehousing fail videos and read the worst case scenario stories.  Because of all that, I went very slowly and methodically (probably took place over the span of 2-3 hours).  Luckily it went pretty well. 

I slowly dug out (with a combination of plastic spoon, wooden soup spoon and wood chopstick) most of the substrate from the old enclosure until it was a small layer at the bottom and the T was mostly exposed.  At that point I carefully put a toilet paper tube (covered at one end) into the enclosure with the opening right up to where the T was curled up.  I then just walked off to give it some quiet and when I came back 20 mins later, the T was all the way in the back of the tube near the closed end.  At that point, I just placed the tube into the new enclosure and within an hour, the T was out and down in the starter burrow I made for it.

I woke up this morning to a pet hole (the T had expanded its starter burrow into an actual tunnel and can't see it anymore and lots of notifications on my motion camera app since Moksa spent much of the night (when not digging) out and exploring the new enclosure.  

I've been stressing about this moment for quite some time now and happy its over (and happy Moksa is happy and loving its new enclosure!)












Forgot to attach a screen shot from my webcam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Yesterday, my Cyriocosmus elegans emerged from its burrow after over 2 months underground. Well, its legs were poking out and gladly taking a roach. I guess it molted, but it always keeps its molts down there, so no way to tell.. Pretty sure its an AF by now, since I've had it for about 2 years and it was already subadult when I bought it. Haven't seen it so many times since then.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Cyriocosmus said:


> Yesterday, my Cyriocosmus elegans emerged from its burrow after over 2 months underground. Well, its legs were poking out and gladly taking a roach. I guess it molted, but it always keeps its molts down there, so no way to tell.. Pretty sure its an AF by now, since I've had it for about 2 years and it was already subadult when I bought it. Haven't seen it so many times since then.


Mine has a burrow in a corner so I see him even when he is there. I've had him only for 3 weeks now, but I' haven't seen him out. When I offer live pray he grabs it, but without leaving his burrow. He has a nook in his burrow where he keeps his molt and what was left after his meals. 

Exciting news from my spider room today is that all 5 tiny slings I got as freebies 3 weeks ago (C. elegans was one of them) has already molted. I think that my C. elegans is more of a juvie than a sling because it already has almost adult coloration. It has around 1/2" DLS so it's not that small for C. elegans, but tiny compared to others.


----------



## CommanderBacon

By some miracle, both of my C darlingi were out and about when I woke up this morning:


My male (left, about 2.25" dls) had buried himself for a few weeks, but the female has been out and looking for food every day. She is a little ahead of him on growth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet

I had the day off due to the Corona, so I was spot cleaning all the enclosure, feed the spiders that were hungry and rehoused my female Haploclastus devamatha into a more natural looking enclosure. It was a pleasure to see that she so quickly found her way up the slope and into her new burrow. I hope, and think, she will enjoy the new space. I took some pictures, but it looks so wrong, both with the perspective and the colours. I will give it a try again with the pictures when she has settled in.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Vanessa said:


> My Homoeomma chilensis ate her egg sac. Yep, finally after three years of successful pairings and cooling them over the winter in my expensive incubator, I got an egg sac from one girl. It was perfect in every way and, with only a few short days before I was going to take it away to incubate it, she ate it. I am absolutely devastated.
> 
> I also lost my MM Grammostola pulchripes - only four months shy of being mature for four years.


I'm so sorry, Vanessa.  

It wasn't today, but my mature male _Harptactira pulchripes_ passed two years mature on the second of August.  Two years!  I went to get a photo of him, and the one time I want to he's not in his normal spot on top of his web sheet spanning the entire enclosure.  He took a mealworm today but I couldn't lure him out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royalty

I gave my G.Pulchra a new waterdish. It dabbed a foot in then I could see it "fanging" the side. Not really like biting but like it was testing it. It dabbed the feet in more and is now perched on the pile of subtstrate. I can already tell what it is thinking


----------



## KenNet

Just finished a new enclosure for one of my Poecilotheria females. I think it turned out quite ok. What do you guys think? 
I will rehouse her in a few days.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## scooter1685

When I checked on my spiders this morning, I saw that my Ephebopus uatuman had blocked the entrance to her burrow. Haven't seen her do this before, so I'm hoping it means she's going to molt soon. This will be her first molt since she arrived 7 months ago. She's already about 4.5 inches, so hopefully I can find out if she's actually a she!


----------



## Royalty

scooter1685 said:


> When I checked on my spiders this morning, I saw that my Ephebopus uatuman had blocked the entrance to her burrow. Haven't seen her do this before, so I'm hoping it means she's going to molt soon. This will be her first molt since she arrived 7 months ago. She's already about 4.5 inches, so hopefully I can find out if she's actually a she!


Good luck! I have a couple slings that have recently closed their hidies. I think it is funny when they make a whole mountain. I would take a pick but I would have to open it and I do not want to disturb it if it is in the middle of molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

I just did my morning peek into the spider enclosures and my spiders are making me very happy today.
The GBB molted yesterday and today is showing off its pretty new all-blue legs with a really big span now.
The _N. incei_ is webbing over the already webbed-up enclosure, I almost can't see the moss anymore.
The _B. albiceps_ is just done with molting! I knew it! It certainly doesn't act like a _Brachypelma _at times. Has been eating a lot, now molting.. I hope I won't have to wait another year for my little stone to grow!
The _Stichoplastoris obelix_ has shown itself (well.. its feet) on the surface for the first time since I've had it.
The _Cyriocosmus sellatus_ was doing some building work on its hide as well. Happy to see it! It certainly needs a rehouse into its permanent enclosure soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Today I saw all 9 of my spiders, only tips of feet of my P. cambridgei, it's not much, but he is very shy. So I count it as a good day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath

My first Chilbrachys sp (huahini) molted ! I love love this genus already!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EpicEpic

Made another purchase! 

Purchases:

0.0.2 C. giganteus 
*Been wanting these for a while!! Very Excited!!

0.0.1 C. cyaneus 

Freebies:

0.0.1 T. albopilosus (Hobby) 

0.0.1 T. albopilosus (Nicaraguan)


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Fed everyone, got to see my new B. emilia eat for the first time! My T. albopilosus refused crickets (accidentally dropped 2 in there) but after leaving them there for awhile she either killed them and disposed of their little corpses or she ate them. Probably ate them.


----------



## dangerforceidle

dangerforceidle said:


> I'm so sorry, Vanessa.
> 
> It wasn't today, but my mature male _Harptactira pulchripes_ passed two years mature on the second of August.  Two years!  I went to get a photo of him, and the one time I want to he's not in his normal spot on top of his web sheet spanning the entire enclosure.  He took a mealworm today but I couldn't lure him out.


Here he is!  Photo taken today, date matured was August 2, 2018.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Angy chilobrachys

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika

My G. pulchra is in a feisty mood today... I needed to clean her dirty waterdish, but she was sitting on it, so I touched her with a straw to get her to move. She tried to attack the straw twice but was still on the dish, so I tried a third time. That time she jumped on the straw and I think also climbed it a bit, and somehow ended up hanging upside down on the lid (she's in an Exo Terra Faunarium and I had only opened the feeding hatch). So, yeah, that went well... But at least she has a new waterdish now, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Marika said:


> My G. pulchra is in a feisty mood today... I needed to clean her dirty waterdish, but she was sitting on it, so I touched her with a straw to get her to move. She tried to attack the straw twice but was still on the dish, so I tried a third time. That time she jumped on the straw and I think also climbed it a bit, and somehow ended up hanging upside down on the lid (she's in an Exo Terra Faunarium and I had only opened the feeding hatch). So, yeah, that went well... But at least she has a new waterdish now, lol.


Similar experiences with my boy over and over again. Mostly it's curiosity, but sometimes he gives straight feeding response, so I have to be more cautious with him, than any of my OW's hiding all the time. He'd also pull a threat posture occasionally, and bolt in his hide the next day. He's quite busy at the moment filling the dish with some goodies like remains of his last meal, and the dirt mixed gathered up web on which he molted ten days ago, so here we go again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I spent the better part of the day rehousing five tarantulas.

Petra (_Brachypelma emilia_) got more space.  She was pretty cooperative, though she did get a bit riled up once the catch cup dropped over her.


Genicula (_Acanthoscurria geniculata_) showed his gratitude by repeatedly kicking hairs. I had to wash out the catch up and other tools before continuing. (He has since found his beloved water dish.)


I also rehoused Pavlov (_Poecilotheria regalis_, from @cold blood). My first Pokie rehouse went well. He hid in the bottom of his old 32-oz deli cup. He let me remove everything from that cup without coming out. Then he finally agreed to walk into his new enclosure with a little tapping. I didn't dare leave the lid off long enough to take a picture of him in his new home, but I probably could have.

Pele (_Bumba horrida_) was long overdue for a rehouse, having outgrown his deli cup.  He was very cooperative.
 

I also rehoused this juvenile _Augacephalus ezendami_ (from @cold blood).  It's reclusive, so I had to take a picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux

Just my T. Albo doing weird stuff to his water dish,after flipping it a day or two before

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Petra (_Brachypelma emilia_) has really upped her statue game.

She sat unmoving in the exact same spot for over 24 hours.  My husband became worried that she might have hurt herself by throwing herself at some prey we dropped in there yesterday.

Even when we opened her enclosure and gently prodded her, she would not move.  Even I began to worry.  Then she finally moved to the center of her enclosure, and I snapped a few photos.












Implacable (♀ Brachypelma emilia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 7, 2020
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis

vicareux said:


> Just my T. Albo doing weird stuff to his water dish,after flipping it a day or two before


The enclosure looks familiar.. purchased from NSexotics by any chance?

Rehoused my boy yesterday, went surprisingly smooth, started to feed on a cricket right away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicareux

corydalis said:


> The enclosure looks familiar.. purchased from NSexotics by any chance?


Very good catch! Yes it was!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darklittlelady

Got my first video of my T albo taking down a cricket. She's so fierce.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

dangerforceidle said:


> Here he is!  Photo taken today, date matured was August 2, 2018.


Handsome old guy you have there! Two years MM is impressive - he must have one caring Papa


----------



## Hoxter

I witnessed my tiny P. cambridgei showing first signs of it's character. It's most likely a 2nd instar and it already decided to slap and do a mini threat pose at a feeder instead of running. Pretty amusing to watch!

And noticed my P. irminia sling is least secretive of all of them. Instead of burrowing or just making a cool hide, she just chills on a cork bark waiting for prey to come. I definitely wouldn't mind her staying this way for the rest of her life.
Adding pic of her I just took.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

Hoxter said:


> I witnessed my tiny P. cambridgei showing first signs of it's character. It's most likely a 2nd instar and it already decided to slap and do a mini threat pose at a feeder instead of running. Pretty amusing to watch!
> 
> And noticed my P. irminia sling is least secretive of all of them. Instead of burrowing or just making a cool hide, she just chills on a cork bark waiting for prey to come. I definitely wouldn't mind her staying this way for the rest of her life.
> Adding pic of her I just took.



My P. irminia sling was the same! First couple months, he liked to hang out in the open. But my research told me they always hide. I thought, "Cool, mine is different! How lucky am I ?!"
Sadly this honeymoon was short-lived. He's always hiding until I drop food in front of his tunnel. Then I see a lightning flash of black and orange movement, and he is back in his tunnel to enjoy his meal away from my prying eyes. *sigh* I miss the good ol' days of seeing my happy pretty little sling hanging out in the open.


----------



## liquidfluidity

So it begins.... T. stirmi. I should have snapped a better shot for sexing. By eye, I would say female. Hoping it goes well as I know there's a cricket in there that I couldn't find. Luckily, I maimed it before it went in so it may be dead.... Fingers crossed that all goes well as this is her first molt for me as I've only had her for maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## scooter1685

Today I discovered that my Grammostola pulchripes molted!  This is only the second time he's molted, so it's kind of a big deal to me. He arrived a year ago (9 days shy of 1 year) at 1/2 inch, and is now about an inch. After a whole year, it's finally time to rehouse this little guy. Or it will be, in a week or so.

Also, I haven't been able to go to an expo in a few years. Just learned there's one happening near me this weekend, and I made arrangements to attend another in a couple of weeks. Super excited to finally get to go to an expo again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
My 5 D diamantinensis slings had a house upgrade today.Went from 1oz deli pot to 4oz deli pot with waterdish 



Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ic4ru577

Got a new T today, AF poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paiige

Today in the spider room (well, technically yesterday, since it's 8:30 AM and I'm at work)...

Itty bitty Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue got a rehouse out of the vial and into a 4x4x4, has already started putting some personal touches on the pre-made burrow I put in.
BOTH of my O. aureotibialis slings came out to say hello, and have both molted! And my M. balfouri sling graced me with a view of its fat little booty, I am now expecting a molt from it very soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KeGathings17

Psalmopoeus Pulcher molted! This is its second molt with me in the 2 or 3 months I've had it. Loving its 'personality' and everything about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Exciting day for a few of my Ts. GBB, N. coloratovillosus, A. chalcodes, and B. emilia all ate for me. GBB even hunted for once. T. albo disappointingly hooked out. B. hamorii that moulted a week ago is finally moving normally again without wobbling.


----------



## KeGathings17

Rigor Mortis said:


> Exciting day for a few of my Ts. GBB, N. coloratovillosus, A. chalcodes, and B. emilia all ate for me. GBB even hunted for once. T. albo disappointingly hooked out. B. hamorii that moulted a week ago is finally moving normally again without wobbling.


How is the emilia compared to other brachys you have? Between them, the albiceps, and auratum, I think they are a stunning genus.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

KeGathings17 said:


> How is the emilia compared to other brachys you have? Between them, the albiceps, and auratum, I think they are a stunning genus.


Mine is a bit more skittish than my hamorii but he’s also very small. I love having him! The Brachypelma genus is my favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeGathings17

Rigor Mortis said:


> Mine is a bit more skittish than my hamorii but he’s also very small. I love having him! The Brachypelma genus is my favourite.


Yes I can't wait for my albiceps to grow. Just got it today as a 1/4" sling, might even be closer to 1/2. Really love all the them in the genus and I think adult emilia's are just absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the reply!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darklittlelady

I'm a happy mama. Picked up my first sling today! An Lp. I can't wait to watch it grow. Its already burrowing, check out that cute lil booty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Big day in the spider room! Got my new B. boehmei and two T. albo slings all set up and rehoused my N. coloratovillosus. Her enclosure has been broken since June and I've made fixes to it to make it work but it finally really broke on Tuesday and she desperately needed a new home.


----------



## MintyWood826

New slings and some 'true' spiders came today. I was expecting unboxing the P. cambridgei to be the most likely to go wrong, but it went straight into the enclosure perfectly when I nudged it with a paintbrush. Then there was the Aphonopelma sling. That little guy just wanted to move around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

B. boehmei wall watch: Day 3. Or 4. I lost count. She has decided that the dirt is inadequate for her little princess feet and therefore will not walk on it. She is arboreal now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asgiliath

Big Scary the stirmi really appreciated me moistening her sub. I could see it on her face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

Fed the beasties today.  The GBB did a killer take down, as did the C. Versicolor.  Both of my Hapalapous sp. Columbia slings were fired up today even.  Usually feeding is "Go away human, we are not your entertainment!"

Fortunately my pet hole Cyriocosmus Perezmiles kept tradition alive.  Feed her a red runner, it sat there 20 minutes, walked by it was gone. "A thief in the night" is apropos with that one. This is the gorgeous little buggar:


----------



## gabrielgartner

Rehoused P. metallica and P. irminia. Big Juvies. Went about as smoothly as it could go. Metallica ran a few laps around the tupperware I use for rehousing. Just got to be patient and deliberate. Chugged my wife's wine afterwards.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

Rehoused my E. murinus, LP and P. gigas juvenile. The P. gigas went from " No I won't move and you can't make me" to " Ha ha ha, can't catch me!" several times before I got him in his new enclosure. I have to rehouse my T. violaceous juvenile soon, I suppose it will be more of the same.

Non T related, I had very rude house spider set up shop in my harvestman enclosure, it ate one of my harvestmen before I noticed it It got a quick escort outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Rigor Mortis said:


> B. boehmei wall watch: Day 3. Or 4. I lost count. She has decided that the dirt is inadequate for her little princess feet and therefore will not walk on it. She is arboreal now.


B. boehmei wall watch is over! She came down this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

Doing a ton of rehouses. Found that my C.fimbriatus has just molted over night. Impossible to tell when rehousing fossorials. Especially since she just ate. Not great, but I finally got a molt that wasn’t destroyed to attempt to sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Today is a good day.My SAF Brachypelma hamorii (5 inch DLS)finally left her waterdish alone for over a week after few months messing with it(Flipping it over ,dumping dirt in it and sleeping in it ) as soon as I clean and refill it.
Will see how long that lasts but is happy days for now.lol



PS The only tarantula I have that pulled her good size cork bark hide out of the dirt and toss it on the side of the enclosure. the little rascal.
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Got a molt from my AF P. cambridgei and a P. ecclesiasticus sling. ALSO brought home three new additions from the NE Expo; a 2" H. mac to replace my old MM that passed a few months back, and my first pokies, 2 one-inch P. regalis slings


----------



## KaroKoenig

A two-photo story for the subcategory "Famous last words":

"Hi, I'm new here. My name is Lenny Locust. You look nice. Wanna be friends?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My T. albo was looking exceptionally pitiful this morning in the corner of his enclosure with some of his legs absolutely curled under. I picked his enclosure up to get a better look at him and oh man he hated that!  Came charging to the front IMMEDIATELY as if to say "What!? Square up, punk!"

And last night my B. hamorii was fully in her empty water dish. She has a full one, I give her two when she's in heavy premoult but since she's moulted I've only been filling up one and apparently she wants the other one filled up. I'd love to fill it up for you Doris but I can't very well do that when you are IN IT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## liquidfluidity

Started using a mix of cricket sizes after my last expenditures. Much to my dismay, I came home to a bunch of little ones running around in the bedroom....vent holes too big for smalls. Luckily the woman was out and I"think" i caught them all......I think


----------



## Hoxter

My 3rd instar P. irminia just threat posed to me and a tiny lateralis roach. Wish she knew how cute that was.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Did some feedings yesterday. My new B. boehmei is voracious and gave me quite the feeding response, my GBB gets better at hunting every day, and my N. coloratovillosus gave me a threat pose.


----------



## Enceladus

Soooo I think I have a different species than I originally thought I did.  I've had my T for about 2.5 years now, suspecting I had a C. schmidti this whole time.  It came out of it's burrow for the first time today in weeks and all of a sudden its blue!  Now I'm thinking it's a C. lividus.  I attached an image from a couple hours ago and one from just 6 months ago to show the difference!

Reactions: Wow 2


----------



## draconisj4

Someone really did not want me to take his water dish

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Got a new T today after swearing I was done. Lucille the N. chromatus behaved wonderfully for me during her rehouse and I sure hope I managed to get a sweet one. Made my T. albo mad at me again and refilled the water dishes. Eventful.


----------



## liquidfluidity

Rigor Mortis said:


> Got a new T today after swearing I was done. Lucille the N. chromatus behaved wonderfully for me during her rehouse and I sure hope I managed to get a sweet one. Made my T. albo mad at me again and refilled the water dishes. Eventful.


my N. chromatus is not very nice but super fun to watch. Always active and always hungry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Went all the way across town yesterday to get mealworms for my B. hamorii as she is a princess and won't eat crickets. Plonk one in there and it starts burrowing immediately. Swore I crushed the head enough. So it burrows and she doesn't go for it and I'm thinking "Great. Now I have to cup her, dig the stupid thing out and give it back to her." I went for a short walk and lo and behold when I came back she got it herself! Very proud of her as she's usually not interested in food in general.


----------



## Frogdaddy

And.....absolutely nothing.
My A. avicularia had his final molt on 6/15/20 and has eaten one mealworm since then.
My A. seemanni last ate on 8/16/20 and on 8/22/20 sealed itself in it's burrow and I haven't seen it since.
Good times, good times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Found my 2i T. vagans sling had passed this morning. I don't know if it was something I did or if she had an injury or she just wasn't strong enough to survive......Nature is harsh and cruel and she was so tiny....
Safe travels, Itsy Bitsy. See you on the other side.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Fed the small juveniles today. GBB, B. emilia, and N. coloratovillosus all got a mealworm. Happy to see them all eating so eagerly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Georges Simp Pierre

Probably the biggest fail I've ever had in invert keeping. I had just noticed my phlogius rubisetta sling was in the middle of a moult which is the first one I've witnessed for a tarantula. In my excitement I checked on my phlogius kuranda juvenile which I knew was in heavy pre moult and promptly dropped the container and it rolled halfway across the room. Thankfullythe t was fine after I dug it out.


----------



## Lyra

It seems last night my T closed off its burrow with dirt. So I'm guessing a molt may be coming. IV only had Anansi a week and it has spent nearly all that time in its burrow but open so could see legs poking out time to time. It has also not eaten yet. I'm resisting the urge to rotate it to see if I can see in the burrow from the back as I don't want to disturb. We shall see.... It's all new to me


----------



## vicareux

First of all i witnessed the absolute strength and the absolute stupidity of a tarantula all in one go.
I've put a piece of wood bark into my G. Pulchra sling enclosure because she absolutely loves digging under solid objects.
She has made this nice slope up her enclosure,and she is usually chilling on the lower parts.

Anyway,for some god forsaken reason,she decided to move the piece of bark. It's much bigger than her,but she carried it up the slope with ease. And for some reason she put the piece of bark on top of her water dish. She stood on the bark (that is now on the water dish) victoriously for a second,then decided to climb off of it. As she moved her body over the piece of bark,she accidentally flipped the bark and the whole thing rolled down the slope with her.

I was scared that she mightve hurt herself,but upon closer inspection it seemed all fine. Damn i had a good laugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frogdaddy

I fed all the new slings today. Great feeding response from the G. iheringi. It really attacked it's mealworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Frogdaddy said:


> I fed all the new slings today. Great feeding response from the G. iheringi. It really attacked it's mealworm.


Lucky you. 
I fed my 40 odd slings.Most refused food.
There are few freshly moulted, some in possible premoult and some just closed shop and are nowhere to be seen.
Moral of the story is "More slings are needed."lmao
My best eating slings atm are my Dolichothele diamantinensis bunch
Regards Konstantin


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I fed 4 of my Ts today and my Nhandu chromatus went into a stress curl after eating a mealworm? She is in full stress curl I'm wondering what her deal is.


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Last night was feeding my Ts and my 7.5 inch LP jumped out of her front opening enclosure to chase the cricket.She was towards the middle  and was good 25cm from the door and in one jump she took like 40 cm.She got it half the way of my bedroom floor and I proper sh*t one.Good job the enclosure is on bottom shelf and the girlfriend was fast asleep.lol
This is to all that say they are not aggressive feeders. Hahaha
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Paiige

Picked up a few new babies this week! P. vittata, P. metallica and another little OBT sling. Also pulled a sac from my Neoholothele incei fem, it was my first sac and admittedly I freaked out and pulled it too early because she's been buried for months so now I have eggs in the incubator  Counted 101 eggs though and they all look healthy! Super excited to find out what the gold/olive ratio ends up being, mom is a gold form and dad was an olive so we will see.

Other than that my C. lividum dug a new burrow along the side of her tub so I can actually see her now so that's pretty cool...my C. sp. kaeng krachan hooked out at a whopping 2" and has a date with a 6" fem lined up for Monday so fingers crossed, I've been trying to hype him up the last few days because I love that stupid thing and until I saw his palps I thought he was fem so I'm pretty sad. 

Also going to be doing my first pokie rehouse this week or next so there's that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Can't seem to make my N. chromatus happy. I moistened a small portion of her sub, she took to it immediately. I figured I'll moisten half then and see what she does, she is currently stress curled ON the moist sub and has been for a few days. But she was stressed on the dry sub. I don't know what's going on with her.

But on the bright side my B. boehmei was finally exploring other areas of her enclosure after sitting on one quarter of it for a month.


----------



## Hoxter

I started eating some chips next to my C. versicolor enclosure. I noticed she suddenly became super active. Going around enclosure, clearly looking for something. And that was happening especially while I was taking another one. 
This greedy pig noticed me taking those chips out and wanted to share one! Apparently roaches aren't enough anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4

Rehousing my insanely skittish MM T. ockerti today. He doesn't have any room to comfortably make his sperm webs in his current enclosure so I'm going to give him a slightly larger one. I tried to find him a girl but nobody local needs him.

Not T related but the last of my original 2 P. horrida passed she made it slightly past 2 years mature and has been in an " assisted living facility" with hand delivered meals the last couple months as she only had 2 tarsi left, one antenna and couldn't compete with the others for food. She enjoyed a nice juicy roach a few days ago as her last meal. Goodbye Granny, I'll miss you


----------



## vounti

Sunday I fed my slings, all of them ate nicely. In order to not bother them too much, I just put the lid on the box but I don't clip it. Shame on me!
I currently live in a university building where I share the kitchen and the building with other students. Fortunately, my bedroom is just for me.

Monday, coming back from university, I checked on my tarantulas and one was missing!
My Caribena versicolor escaped. Little bugger had me anxious but I found it 15cm away from its enclosure! Little fella was the worst housing when I got the slings. It bolted more and got me more trouble than the Cyriopagopus lividus sling!
Lucky me, I found it quick and had no problem getting it back into its enclorsure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KeGathings17

Sometime within the past week and a half my P. Cambridgei, T. vagans and N. chromatus molted, all a first in my care, and just last night my P. pulcher molted for the third time in my care, and boy is it gaining size quick, also I believe my avic may be in a pre molt, as it has began moving it's web out of the cork tube making a hammock towards the top of the jar. Super exciting times for me lately. Other than that my AF G. porteri is the same pet rock as she's always been, the MM T. Albo wanders looking for love, and all is well for my spider family!


----------



## Smotzer

Dirt curtain maintenance day at my desk


----------



## vicareux

My Nhandu Chromatus giving and example and being better at hygiene than a huge majority of people on this planet,as proven this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
my little B emilia (1.5cm DLS)was refusing food for about a month.Thought she was in premoult but then she ate today.Well it is what it is.lol
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Trying to rehouse my MM T. ockerti so he has a bit more room to make his sperm webs and this is what happened. Evidently he'd rather try to drown himself than be moved

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jrh3

Got my Orphnaecus sp. blue panay rehoused today, went better than expected. Its actually around 3 inches DLS. I found an old molt in with her so she is confirmed female.

Rehoused my P. Cancerides. Found a molt with her too.  She is around 4 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyra

Lots of activity last night. I sat and watched my T rearranging its burrow and moving dirt out for as long as I could as I really don't see it much at the moment. This morning it had made a huge pile and is now back in its burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Rain is in the forecast so the Ts are losing it. N. chromatus, GBB, and T. albo are all climbing for higher ground. Y'know, so they don't drown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Not s good day for me today.
This morning found one of my Theraphosinae sp panama slings dead in its pot.It was not in death curl  but motionless tucked in its moss away from its normal hanging spot.It was in premoult as its abdomen was all plump and shiny and it has refused couple of meals too.
Im not sure if it was moult issue related or just weak sling but gutted  anyway.I don't think its something I did as I keep another 25 slings in same condition as this one and they all seem to be doing well.
Hope my other 4 will do better in future.
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Lyra

My Curly hair juvenile has finally been sitting out of its burrow a bit more, that was until I dropped something earlier which made a loud sudden noise. It jumped tumbled down its burrow mound looked confused then went back in its burrow and hid.  I hope it comes out again soon now.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

It's been a very dull week in the spider room. My B. hamorii continues to sit in her empty second water dish, preventing me from filling it for her when she's completely in it, my B. boehmei continues to utilise exactly 12% of her enclosure, my N. chromatus is still sulky, and my GBB has decided she's done having a water dish not completely covered with webbing. Good times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smotzer

Rigor Mortis said:


> It's been a very dull week in the spider room. My B. hamorii continues to sit in her empty second water dish, preventing me from filling it for her when she's completely in it, my B. boehmei continues to utilise exactly 12% of her enclosure, my N. chromatus is still sulky, and my GBB has decided she's done having a water dish not completely covered with webbing. Good times.


We lead such exciting lives   

This last week has been dirt curtain building week, all the psalmopoeus' have all come down low and built dirt curtain hides at the base of the wood. About as exciting as it has gotten this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scooter1685

My Psalmopoeus pulcher has been building a surprisingly intricate system of tunnels around his cork bark tube. For the first couple of weeks in his new enclosure, he webbed the inside of the cork tube and spent all his time hiding inside. Yesterday I noticed him poking his feet out of a new tunnel under the cork tube, emerging through the moss around the base. Now I've counted two more new escape tunnels. All the substrate from those tunnels has been used to create some pretty impressive dirt curtains down one side of the cork tube.

My Pamphobeteus sp. Machala molted and gained an impressive amount of size. She's also starting to get a very pretty pink starburst on her carapace. What a stunner.

Also had molts from my T. albopilosum, C. elegans, and both P. sazimai. Several of the slings I bought last year are now at or over 3 inches. It's super exciting to see how they change as they grow. Such beautiful animals. Always wanted blue and purple pets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Cyriocosmus leetzi is "fossorial":


It molted recently and has been pretty active since then, but it's not a mature male yet. I'm going to do my best to sex the tiny molt it kicked out with my cheap clip on macro lens, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KeGathings17

Rehoused my T. vagans last night, and it has already started building a burrow, I gave it a mealworm for it's hard work, B. albiceps is eating for the first time post-molt, and everyone got official names and labels with a handy-dandy label maker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

A quick glance at my Ts before work told me my GBB and T. albo need water. Both of them completely face down in a mostly evaporated dish, to which I say "Well guys if you didn't WEB UP your water dishes I'd be able to give you water easier!" Of course these two are my most skittish so getting their dishes out is gonna be fun. Everyone else behaves nicely, letting me grab the dish and wash it out to give them nice fresh water. Not these two. 

Everyone gets $0.01 every time I said "dish" in this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Found two different molts in one of my baby C elegans enclosures.


This butt’s for you!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Water dish saga day 2:
GBB back IN her empty dish. Tried to scare her away from it, she wouldn’t budge. T. albo keeps getting spooked TO the dish no matter what I do. These two simply do not want new water I’ve deduced.

EDIT: came back to my T. albo and he was off the dish so I thought now is my chance, I open the enclosure and be RACES over to the dish and plants a single toe on the rim. This little dude I swear.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## draconisj4

This old man passed away, I. hirsutum. This wasn't his enclosure, his cork bark was suspended and he wasn't able to climb the side any more to reach it so I moved him about 2 months ago. This is him right after I moved him, looking much happier. I raised him from a tiny sling, he was 1 year and 5 months mature.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## jrh3

Pulled this last night,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

jrh3 said:


> Pulled this last night,
> View attachment 367179


Congratulations on the successful sack.
What species it is?
Regards Konstantin


----------



## jrh3

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Congratulations on the successful sack.
> What species it is?
> Regards Konstantin


Neoholothele Incei Gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Moto, my MM P. murinus, is reaching the end of his lifespan. He's looking a bit haggard, lost a leg a few days ago, and his abdomen is really shrinking. I hadn't seen him for a while so I was concerned he may have passed away. with a pair of tongs, I gently lifted his piece of cork bark and it looked as though he had passed away (looked like a semi-death curl). Not so fast. All of a sudden he catapulted himself towards me like a demented jack-in the box and scared the crap out of me. Obviously not dead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Grabbed my T. albo sling enclosures yesterday to find them awfully dry. Turns out there was mould in there and that was blocking moisture was getting into the substrate. Had a mini heart attack thinking the smaller of the two was dead but after some prodding for a rehouse that one is very much alive. I've been working a lot this past week and didn't check up on them much, so I'm glad they're both ok. Hardy little buggers.


----------



## Cyriocosmus

So, my Cyriocosmus ritae is now an adult. An adult male.  I hoped for a female, but I guess that's life.. gonna bring him back to the seller and trade for something else, I guess. Maybe he can at least be bred then. Naw, that's my first adult male and I'm really a bit sad now.


----------



## Hoxter

I'm devastated. Found my P. cambridgei sling dead in it's hide few days after the molt.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## jrh3

Just housed some P. Metallica slings. These little guys never fail to amaze. No other species quite like them. Just the way they move is insane.


----------



## vounti

I fed my tiny slings yesterday. 
Today I noticed a weird white thing at the bottom of my E. cyanognathus burrow. It actually was a molding bolus! I managed to lead the spider out of its burrow and take out the bolus while the spider was out. Pretty proud of myself for that one. I also got a picture of my sling which is a pretty rare occurence since it's burrowed 24/7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Couldn't find my B. boehmei last night. Her lid is weighed down so I knew she couldn't have gotten out. Grab a flashlight to look and that little thing is so far back in her hide like she's trying to dig to China. Then less than 5 minutes later she's out and about again. I don't understand this one.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

My T vagans sling has been buried for quite a while now... Hoping to see a fresh sling soon!


----------



## Frogdaddy

Tarantulafeets said:


> My T vagans sling has been buried for quite a while now... Hoping to see a fresh sling soon!


My T. vagans unburied itself yesterday after 50 days underground. It looked beautiful in it's new clothes. As soon as I opened it's enclosure to snap a picture, boom right back down the hole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danielhobbs1123

I Had a recent molt in " The Burrow" (i.e. my spider room ) beautiful as ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

So, I've had my AF A. seemanni for 8 months. She's been doing fine, even molted.. but all out in the open, she never digged as I'd expect from the species. Guess what, she's finally digging a burrow! It's adorable to watch my little eight-legged mole carry substrate all around.


----------



## Danielhobbs1123

Thats so great. I have three seemanni, two of which did just that. One had an elaborate burrow overnight but the other two took months to dig and its so cool and exciting to see them doing their first excavating!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Oh well, there's more news. My friend gifted me 2 Heterothele villosella as a group project. He's more keen on OW ts and experiments than I am.. I even keep a single balfouri because I was too afraid to try more. Guess they'll stay together now. But I'll prepare a proper terrarium for them and then see how they'll do. Since they stay so small a 20x20cm cube should be enough I guess.

Edit: I might have to think further about this, there are contrary opinions on this..


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My G. porteri was busy this morning adding to her web carpet. I love watching her work on it.  She hardly moves most of the time so seeing her active is a treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Got a new rack for the critters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HeartBum

Did a clean out of the Dubias, and found teeny tiny little nymphs! I’ve been seeing oothecas hanging out some females but wasn’t sure if the birth was successful or not. Now I know and hope the colony grows fast


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Got haired by my B. hamorii last night.  She is usually one of my most docile Ts and I opened her enclosure to fill her water dish and she wigged out and started kicking at me. A few landed on my cheek. Not so bad, my N. coloratovillosus hairs are worse.

Reactions: Sad 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
After an avalanche of sling moults last few days my Pamphobeteus sp Costa girl is nearing a moult and has the web mat in place.
Fingers crossed all goes well with it.
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Metallattorney

Today has not been a great day.  I keep my tarantulas at my office (I am a solo practitioner so I do not have anyone else in my office and my wife does not like the idea of them being at the house) and we were having blizzard conditions.  I almost did not go in at all, but I figured I would stop in to grab some work to do at home.  Good thing I did because I found that the heater had gone out and the temperature was in the low 60's.  It did not sound promising to get anyone out there to fix the heater right away so I ended up packing all the tarantulas into the car and taking them to the house, my wife's opinions be damned.  They are in the basement, which is not ideal, near a space heater.  Hopefully everyone will be okay.  I have a couple buried in pre-molt, hopefully they were not molting at the time.  No issues have come up yet of the ones I can see.

In slightly better news, my _harpactira cafreriana _sling molted.  Of course that worries me a little with the whole above issue.


----------



## Asgiliath

Caught this classy lady (P. auratus) eating her poop.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## draconisj4

This old man ( N. incei gold ) hit the 2 year mature mark today, amazing since I've heard this species usually only lives a few months after maturity. Excuse the fuzzy pic, I had to take it through the enclosure lid, he's very skittish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jrh3

Walk in today to find one of my C. Elegans hooked out he molted 2 weeks ago but could only see down his hole. Went from a 1/16” sling in June to mature male in December. Now that is a fast growing species. I bet he is around 1-1.25”. Super small.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

jrh3 said:


> Walk in today to find one of my C. Elegans hooked out he molted 2 weeks ago but could only see down his hole. Went from a 1/16” sling in June to mature male in December. Now that is a fast growing species. I bet he is around 1-1.25”. Super small.


Is he more out of his hole now?   I've heard they are more visible when they are MM. I have C. elegans, that I've seen only three times: when I bought it, when it walked from his hole randomly and when I was rehousing it. It was 1/3" in July so if yours matured, maybe I'll find out soon if it's a male.

Yesterday my MM T. albo ate, he hasn't eaten for a very long time so I'm happy about it. He's so slow and so fragile.


----------



## jrh3

Rozwyrazowana said:


> Is he more out of his hole now?   I've heard they are more visible when they are MM. I have C. elegans, that I've seen only three times: when I bought it, when it walked from his hole randomly and when I was rehousing it. It was 1/3" in July so if yours matured, maybe I'll find out soon if it's a male.
> 
> Yesterday my MM T. albo ate, he hasn't eaten for a very long time so I'm happy about it. He's so slow and so fragile.


Yes, he was a pet hole. I knew it molted because I can see in the burrow tunnels. I knew he was mature because he was out on top. The issue now is trying to sex my other one, Ventral it looks female but the molts are so small. I got try to confirm before I pair them. I am surprised how small they mature at.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

jrh3 said:


> Yes, he was a pet hole. I knew it molted because I can see in the burrow tunnels. I knew he was mature because he was out on top. The issue now is trying to sex my other one, Ventral it looks female but the molts are so small. I got try to confirm before I pair them. I am surprised how small they mature at.


At the moment mine has all tunnels far from the walls of the enclosure so I have no way to see it at all. Mine is keeping its molts in its hole so I can't even attempt sexing. I think if it's still alive by July and not a MM I'll assume it's a girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevS

So... My L. klugi has been refusing food for a month and I've been wondering why it's taking so long to molt (it's still rather small).

Today I dropped a roach in and it took it down immediately. Yeah I guess I'll have to wait a while longer for it to molt again...


----------



## Hoxter

Apparently my new GBB is a hair kicker from hell. Girl didn't want to chill down with one kicking, no, she had to keep kicking hairs for like 10 seconds. And proceed with another second wave. Someone, send help.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Not in my spider room but a friend sent me a photo of one of their heavy bodied terrestrials climbing to extreme heights in an Exo-Terra front opening enclosure with -4 sub and I said "Oh, that makes me very nervous." since I didn't want to outright say "Uh, that's NOT acceptable for this T." In the end I realised I am not going to win, as my friend thinks front-opening enclosures are optimal for feeding and exchanging water, and there is no danger of their spiders falling and splatting in one. 

Anyway everyone got water yesterday except my GBB who thinks water is food and kept trying to pounce on her water dish.


----------



## scooter1685

I got to watch a fun show this morning, courtesy of my T. albo. He piled some dry moss into his water dish, then flipped the dish over and dumped out the contents. Afterward, he rolled the dish down to the opposite end of his enclosure and proceeded to climb under the dish. In the end, it looked like he was wearing an empty water dish for a hat. Very entertaining little guy to watch, lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KeGathings17

P. sazimai and P. pulcher have molted! The pulcher is large now! At least 3 inches DLS, very exciting times.


----------



## Sterls

I actually got to see my H mac sling for once! Taking down food no less. 

I'm usually lucky if I can see a glimpse of its abdomen in the depths of the tunnel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I almost had a heart attack. I opened my C. elegans' enclosure and I saw something that looked like part of the abdomen and a leg. It didn't look good, the leg was in a weird position. I touched it with a soft brush, but it didn't move. I was convinced that it was a dead T. I used the brush to dig it out, turned out it was just a leg from an old molt and a piece of dirt.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Hoxter

I wanted to see feeding response of my A. chalcodes that hasn't eaten since I got her. At first she just turned around a bit and then did one slow, not even so big slap. And proceesed to mind her own buisness. On one side I want her to eat finally, but that was so adorable...


----------



## Gaherp

Packed up a whole bunch of T. violaceus from a recent sac for the show this weekend. Made sure everything was watered and fed. Should have a few pairings to post about next week. 
Sorry for blurry pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My little LP sling died. It put up the dirt curtains a while back but I've been maintaining the water and substrate. I happened to check for "windows" today and just saw a white furry lump in one corner. Dug down and there it was, with a molt.
I'm guessing the molt went badly, aside from some mold in the enclosure I can't think of anything I might have done wrong. I'm mystified.
RIP, Jersey.

Reactions: Sad 8


----------



## draconisj4

It's a red letter day in the spider room. Roxy my A. chalcodes finally molted for the first time in my care after 3 years and 2 months of having her. She chewed up the abdomen pretty good but left enough so I was finally able to confirm that she is indeed female! Yay!

On another note, I went to check my Dubia colony to make sure they had dry food left and was greeted by a half full food dish with about 10 sets of little antennae waving around sticking out of the food. No roaches visible in there, just antennae.  Made me smile after a bad day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metallattorney

My _c. lividus_ adult female finally remembered that she is supposed to be fossorial and dug a burrow.  After six months of having her, this is the first time she has done this.  She has a corner of her enclosure webbed up and stayed in there until today.  She has been refusing food the last few times, so I am thinking a molt is coming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

I am on my way and I am fetching a pair of Theraphosinae sp. piura for a total of 30 €, i.e. 36 dollars. Adult since the end of 2020. 
I read it today in the paper

Here they are:  Theraphosinae sp. piura 0.1:




Theraphosinae sp. piura 1.0:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

It finally happened. My G. porteri, after 718 days, *ate a mealworm. *I didn't think she would but I put a smaller one in there for her (figured if she didn't want it I'd take it out and give it to my little B. emilia) and it took her a few minutes but she actually ate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## hestoncv

Rigor Mortis said:


> It finally happened. My G. porteri, after 718 days, *ate a mealworm. *I didn't think she would but I put a smaller one in there for her (figured if she didn't want it I'd take it out and give it to my little B. emilia) and it took her a few minutes but she actually ate it!


Wow that's amazing. 2 years


----------



## Rigor Mortis

hestoncv said:


> Wow that's amazing. 2 years


Yeah it’s wild. I don’t know when she last ate since she’s only been in my care for 2 years and her previous owners couldn’t tell me much, but at least the better part of two years!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Royalty

"Her Highness" Bach Ma has been out the past two nights. 







I have her on my computer desk (lmao the sticker I put there even tho I have a label maker) I just noticed her out right now. 

I recently rehoused and I think she was just depositing some more dirt out when we caught eyes so we sat there watching each other. (I am not sure how much she actually sees of me but personifying is kind of amusing to me) 

She is so beautiful, I love her so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edan bandoot

All my slings ate today other than p.cambridgei but I left it a prekilled this time. I had to hand feed the Avic peru purple because it's a lazy ass hunter tho


----------



## Royalty

Edan bandoot said:


> All my slings ate today other than p.cambridgei but I left it a prekilled this time. I had to hand feed the Avic peru purple because it's a lazy ass hunter tho


I hand fed my Avic Kwitara yesterday. It was through the little hole at the top that I drop the mealworms into. She was near it and I sort of passed it through to her. she snapped it immediately


----------



## Sterls

Just caught my Acanthoscurris geniculata drinking. Oh, and I broke down and bought a culture of fruit flies


----------



## corydalis

Working on its new burrow after a recent rehouse (M. balfouri).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

I have just rehoused my two remaining cambridgei slings from the 2020 breed. The first time I use spaghetti cans...

From here (click for better quality)



to those cans...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Theraphosinae sp. piura pairing, we are currently in the 90th minute. They drum like crazy but they can't find a good position. I'm going to get something to eat now.  





3 hours later... He finally did it!  
Then he ran like the devil, although - in good condition - she showed no interest in his nutritional values!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Decided one of my T. albos (Atwood) was in too large a container and my N. coloratovillosus was in one that was too small. So I switched them out and nobody kicked hairs, nobody bolted, it went fine.
I'm hoping that Atwood will stop looking stressed now and Scully will like the new burrow and stop acting all crazy and defensive.

What is the plural of albopilosus? Albopilosi? Albopilosusses?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Lp decided to take a stroll on the wall and got to see her fangs, absolutly huge! Would not want to get tagged by her! Also got caught by surprise when I saw my A avic almost done molting. (Probably why it didn't eat last week) And going to rehouse t albo sling soon just need to finish poking holes.


----------



## Smotzer

ConstantSorrow said:


> Albopilosusses


Think you nailed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Birupes simoroxigorum 0.0.1, H. pulchripes 01. and 1.0 arrived today*  




*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

not sure what has gotten into praxidike the P. cambridgei but it is out climbing all over the inside of the enclosure in daylight....exploring every inch while I sit at my desk and work on a paper. Not complaining......I’d try and snap some macro shots but it’s just too awesome to see it out to try and mess anything up and it bolt back in its burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

Rehoused 0.0.2 T. albopilosus and 0.1.0 A. iodius! The albos are already working on their burrows. Was going to rehouse my A. moderatum as well but of course it decided to bury itself :/ Also H. petersii molted the other day and is now even more angry than before!


----------



## Tarantulasora

I woke up with superworms escaping and climbing up the walls. The escapees were promptly executed for their crimes via tarantula.


----------



## liquidfluidity

Did some rehouses last night and started my T. apophysis enclosure. Finished it up this morning. 

Very inquisitive 3" sling. Starting to dig out under some cork bark exactly where I wanted.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

It's been almost three months since I've seen my C. elegans and three weeks since I've seen any signs of activity in its enclosure. It does make me a bit nervous but I know it's nothing out of the ordinary.

Most of my Ts have synced molting cycles and I can see a lot of fat butts and Ts getting lazier.


----------



## RevS

Not today but tomorrow I'm taking Typhoon - my MM C.cyaneopubescens - to a breeder.

It's almost 100km trip and I don't trust our delivery services in those conditions (cold) so I'll be bringing him myself.

I'm not sure if I'll get to ever see him again...


----------



## Sterls

I set up some new shelves

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I've just rehoused my 3" P. cambridgei, a brush got bitten once, but apart from that, it went smoothly. 

Yesterday I bought an adult female LP, she is around 7" so not that big for an LP, but she is HUGE when compared with my other Ts. She is very, very fat. Apparently, she has her own idea of an ideal enclosure as she was dragging fake plants for about two hours today. In addition, she managed to poop through ventilation holes at an angle, so the poop landed on the floor near the shelf. I can't complain about the lack of entertainment with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

That feeling when your E. campestratus finally emerges from molting....and appears to be the exact same size it was before.
*sigh*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sk063

Got a new shipment in today! Everybody's excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Construction of my pet hole begins...water dish didn't even last a few hours


	

		
			
		

		
	
C marshalli

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

Shroomin’ Pokies, lol.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

The spider room has been so devoid of activity lately, lol. My spiders have been so, for lack of a better term, spidery.


----------



## CommanderBacon

I noticed my new (to me) MF Heterothele villosella was drumming last night during feeding so I finally put in my mature male. 


While I was laying in bed, I heard some rapping coming from my T shelf, so I took a flashlight and found these two kids getting extremely freaky.

That wasn’t the noise, though. The noise was my subadult Hogna carolinensis trying to push the lid of his enclosure up. He would have been successful if I didn’t have a hasp on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney

Rehoused my OBT and _p._ _lugardi _mainly because I had to get the _lugardi_ in a new enclosure that I could prevent the constant bolting better.  The OBT was shockingly easy to rehouse.  

On another note, I knew I should not have checked out Tarantula Canada's site.  They have a _harpactira chrysogaster_ for sale.  I do not live in Canada, unfortunately or it would be mine.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Checked on everyone today and my T. albo was nowhere to be seen. Look in his hide and he was so far back in there it's a wonder how he got in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

My A. chalcodes finally ate for the first time in my care. And I've had her for around 2 months

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ted Rantula

Dovey said:


> So what notable thing happened in your spider room today? Here's what's notable in mine. I'm a little spooked out. Spiders are so intuitive somehow. They just seem to know things sometimes.
> 
> Today is the first day that we may have 100 degree temperatures here in Phoenix. It's been really warm for about 2 weeks, so we've had the air conditioner on and the door is closed. As far as my spiders know, it's a normal april with temperature in the low-to-mid 70s. I go to check on the spiders this morning, and my beautiful male New River Rust Rump chalcodes has gone to Spider Jesus. Today. First real summer temperature day.
> 
> And who knew, because we're like 20 degrees above the average temperature right now, but the air conditioner is on. He lasts until today of all days. I find this very weird, but you know what? It's truly summer when the boys of LAST Summer are finally ready to give it up to a new generation and finally  give up the ghost. Mind how you go, sexy pants. I just hope I get a sac with your genes in it, you good-looking son of a gun.
> 
> BUT... I did get the most adorable little A. Metallica sling from Beau, a guy I met on Craigslist, and his adorable son--both of whom will be at the Predators event in Mesa this weekend along with several of us Arachnoboarders. They're good people. I know this because my bearded dragon told me so. He's a real dowsing stick for people of character. He just knows who's worth knowing.



Just got an addition to the collection today. A 1.5 in (BL) A. Avicularia . I never have enough enclosures so I bought one while I was there. I like to make my own so, I just got an 8x8x12 for a temp house until I make one. Ive had the AAs before and know they go right to the top. Problem is , it has a screen top and its settled right in the middle of the screen. Its driving me crazy. I just signed up for this forum today so dont jump me for being stupid. I'm going down to the basement to cut a new top now. sorry I don't have better story but I wanted to get a few posts up. Ive been collecting Ts since the 80s and I dont want to be an Arachnopeon any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Today all enclosures were watered and three spiders were moved. 

Click to enlarge...
A C. versicolor sling (the only one I've kept) feels at home in the new home and eats first ;-) 




A P. irminia lady was very cooperative today. She did not hide but explored immediately.




And last but not least, a little jumper got a new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sk063

Took a few days to settle in,  but going to try feeding this evening. This guy or gal has been running laps this afternoon and webbing... Finally

Avicularia aurantiaca


----------



## Lyra

Last night my Juvinile T.Albo actually made an appearance and sat out for a bit after 4 months in its burrow. I can only hope for more of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

One of my T. albo slings moulted!!!  The carapace is still attached which is...not great but I'm sure they'll be okay.


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
My Xenesthis sp Blue female  moulted  few days ago and today managed to confirm 100% that she is a girl.
With flash 





Without flash 




@Jess S 
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## RevS

Today I've seen my Phromictopus Sp. "green (gold carapace)" in his full glory for the first time since November.



He went on a short stroll around his enclosure and I could see a hint of green on his femurs.


Plus - he's growing HUGE (but a bit leggy). I'd say he's pushing 14cm dls.

Sadly he still wouldn't eat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jess S

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi all
> My Xenesthis sp Blue female  moulted  few days ago and today managed to confirm 100% that she is a girl.
> With flash
> View attachment 375188
> 
> View attachment 375190
> 
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 375189
> 
> View attachment 375191
> 
> @Jess S
> Regards Konstantin


Absolutely stunning. Nice size too already!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## scooter1685

Yesterday I received my last shipment of spiders for the next couple of years. There were six spiders in the shipment so now I'm at 35, the maximum number I'm allowed. Probably good that I'm not supposed to get more since it's becoming difficult to arrange all of my enclosures in a display so that everyone is visible without stacking some enclosures on top of one another.

In this shipment I received:
1/4 inch Brachypelma boehmei - I had one before and gave it away. Guess I missed all the hair-kicking...

1/4 inch Theraphosinae sp. Roatan 

1 1/4 inch Pamphobeteus sp. Cascada

2 inch Xenesthis immanis - This one kicked hairs at me four times while I was trying to house him, and then bolted out of his enclosure before I could put the lid on! Thankfully he didn't make it out of the big bin where I do my spider care. So fast!

1 1/2 inch Xenesthis sp. Megascopula - I was surprised how different this one looks from the immanis. It's also substantially calmer, so far.

3/4 inch Linothele megatheloides - I've wanted one of these for quite some time, but waited to get one until I had a little more experience with my spiders. Glad I picked one up before reaching my limit.

This evening I'll offer prey and see how they respond. Hopefully everyone has a good appetite.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jess S

scooter1685 said:


> Yesterday I received my last shipment of spiders for the next couple of years. There were six spiders in the shipment so now I'm at 35, the maximum number I'm allowed. Probably good that I'm not supposed to get more since it's becoming difficult to arrange all of my enclosures in a display so that everyone is visible without stacking some enclosures on top of one another.
> 
> In this shipment I received:
> 1/4 inch Brachypelma boehmei - I had one before and gave it away. Guess I missed all the hair-kicking...
> 
> 1/4 inch Theraphosinae sp. Roatan
> 
> 1 1/4 inch Pamphobeteus sp. Cascada
> 
> 2 inch Xenesthis immanis - This one kicked hairs at me four times while I was trying to house him, and then bolted out of his enclosure before I could put the lid on! Thankfully he didn't make it out of the big bin where I do my spider care. So fast!
> 
> 1 1/2 inch Xenesthis sp. Megascopula - I was surprised how different this one looks from the immanis. It's also substantially calmer, so far.
> 
> 3/4 inch Linothele megatheloides - I've wanted one of these for quite some time, but waited to get one until I had a little more experience with my spiders. Glad I picked one up before reaching my limit.
> 
> This evening I'll offer prey and see how they respond. Hopefully everyone has a good appetite.


Slightly jealous, not going to lie !
Seeing as these are your last 6, i think you've made excellent choices.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

I rehoused two Cyriocosmus elegans slings this evening into some drams and put them into the baby cabinet.

I don't know why but every sling I’ve had of this species after the first one has been relatively calm. My first one was bolty as hell. These little guys just patiently waited for me to scoop them up and put them into their new home.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bobbibink

CommanderBacon said:


> I rehoused two Cyriocosmus elegans slings this evening into some drams and put them into the baby cabinet.
> 
> I don't know why but every sling I’ve had of this species after the first one has been relatively calm. My first one was bolty as hell. These little guys just patiently waited for me to scoop them up and put them into their new home.
> View attachment 375477


Nice— I love their names

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Went to go feed the spiders and discovered all but one of my mealworms had died.  I can usually get two feedings out of a container of worms, but not this time! Got to feed my GBB though. She's gotten so much better at hunting. Used to take her 20 minutes to find a single cricket, now it's down to about 20 seconds.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Envoirment

I rehoused my _Brachypelma smithi _today into the first arcylic enclosure I've purchased/had. I couldn't be happier with how clear and easy to see my _smithi _now. It was quite nice being able to see it do its little "happy dance" when I fed it.

I also rehoused my _Tliltocatl vagans_ and didn't realise just how big it has gotten. I had to do a double take and get a larger cup when I opened the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jess S

Rigor Mortis said:


> Went to go feed the spiders and discovered all but one of my mealworms had died.  I can usually get two feedings out of a container of worms, but not this time! Got to feed my GBB though. She's gotten so much better at hunting. Used to take her 20 minutes to find a single cricket, now it's down to about 20 seconds.


That's frustrating.  Any ideas what finished them all off like that?


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Jess S said:


> That's frustrating.  Any ideas what finished them all off like that?


I think a combination of getting a less recent batch of worms and waiting about an extra week from when I usually feed.


----------



## 8 legged

This morning I built spies for some enclosures...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lyra

Not much exciting. Today was water bowl cleaning rather than just the refill.  However here is a little video of my chuffed A.Avic after capturing a pesky cricket. A perfectly honed skill it would seem, a cricket killing machine and the crickets are stupid enough to climb the log and peer into the dark hollow of Avic house. Bang bye bye.


----------



## xhuxhurocket

I rehoused my Grammostola actaeon and it went so well! I tried what Tom Moran calls the poke and pray method, with a catch cup at the ready, but T just casually strolled away from the paint brush and into its new home. Huzzah!


----------



## Loofus

Hoxter said:


> My A. chalcodes finally ate for the first time in my care. And I've had her for around 2 months


I've had my juvenile for three days and it almost immediately constructed a sizeable burrow where it has remained,. I'm not anticipating that she's going to want to eat anytime soon, so it was reassuring to see your post. I'm just going to let her do her thing until she's ready to come up and take something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bobbibink

Made a plexiglass top for a tank that had the ‘hack’ packing tape on it.  Was easier than I thought —

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Today was eventful.
First, I had my first day of work outside of the apartment in a long time. I visit people and write reports about their independence (from a medical point of view). Due to the coronavirus, some have skipped the visit so that I have more time for the hobby!
A friend gave me a T. albo sling, which of course was put in - on this occasion I also put a T. vagans sling (identical size) in a new enclosure.
A small B. hamorii (from 2019) also moulted.
And with the rest of the time, I redesigned my shelf in the office...



the tiny vagans moved to here:






B. hamorii in new clothes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LD50

My B. hamorii finally came out of it's burrow. I've had her since November, saw her a week and haven't seen her until today. Just glad she's alive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

After 7 weeks of complete stillness, I think that dirt was rearranged in my C. elegans enclosure. I'm so relieved.

A month ago I expected molting season to be close (most of my slings/juvies molt within a week of each other), but still not a single molt.


----------



## Smotzer

Rehoused one Psalmopoeus irminia got a molt and it was a little destroyed but is a suspect female both molt and ventrally . Probably around the 2.75-3in mark

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

The elastic on one of my sling enclosures  broke last night and I awoke to a lidless cup. The sling was just chilling inside luckily

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

After months of fasting, I finally got my MM T. albopilosus to eat a mealworm. 
I was overjoyed, I thought the little fella was on his way out for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

I had a wacky feeding day yesterday. I slept poorly and was in pain and extremely tired, so I put one of my enclosures in a stupid place and accidentally knocked it over with my elbow. I feel terrible about it. The enclosure cracked and dirt went everywhere, but the spider seems fine. I still feel like a huge jerk though.

Other bad news: An Aphonopelma burica sling I bought ages ago appears to have died shortly after a molt. It never did well, so I'm not surprised. I don't think it was husbandry related but it still sucks. Poor baby.

Otherwise, I've gotten a few much-anticipated molts - one was my Plesiopelma sp Bolivia that I bought in November 2019 and just molted for the first time, so I'm excited to pull the molt and sex it:






And my Grammostola pulchripes girl I received from a friend in May 2019 molted for the first time in my care. She's still relatively young, but she is sexually mature, so I will try to breed her.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Postmalone35

Today I worked on reconfiguring the heating system.


----------



## Envoirment

Two tarantulas I ordered came early! I wasn't expecting them until next week. They are _B. boehmei_ and _B. emelia_ slings. I got them all set up in their enclosures and I usually only give slings pre-killed food as it's easier. But I had some pinhead crickets and decided to see if either would take. 

The_ B. emelia_ didn't look interested, but I've left the cricket in there and will check back later. 

The _B. boehmei _however, didn't hesitate at all! He's only a dinky 1cm and the cricket I gave him was ~0.75cm. He took it down as soon as it dropped. I love a tarantula with a strong feeding response.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

My adult female Sericopelma sp. Boquete prepare for a molt. Last time it took two weeks till it really happened. Made me worried a bit. Now I know her better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sterls

My Aphonopelma seemani emerged after about 3 months underground. She molted for the first time in my care while hidden (I've had her for just over 2 years), and so I have discovered she's the so-called "blue" CF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sk063

The Nursery is set up. Just wanted to give the slings a more stable temperature since we keep our house on the low end of acceptable " from what I understand " 68° F. I've set up indirect heat and a temp probe with a thermostat set to 75° F

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## joossa

bobbibink said:


> Made a plexiglass top for a tank that had the ‘hack’ packing tape on it.  Was easier than I thought —


Did you drill the holes yourself?


----------



## bobbibink

joossa said:


> Did you drill the holes yourself?


Yes, with a drill press—

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Originally I had ordered 7 animals from a private breeder. Already in January. Due to the temperatures, they only arrived today.
Now I am happy...
7 ordered, received 14! Some great freebies and a couple of P. ecclesiasticus were there too!
I have never received so many animals at once!

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

AF lp ate for the first time since last year august... my A chalcodes is a better eater then her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

I ran out of pinhead crickets for my slings and only had superworms left, so I decided to chop up one to share between my slings. I accidently cut the pieces a bit too big and didn't realise how small my _Lasiodora parahybana_ sling was. The piece I gave it was almost double the size of the spider itself. However it managed to drag it to its burrow where it is currently feeding. I have a feeling it's going to have a very large booty come tomorrow morning!


----------



## LD50

LD50 said:


> My B. hamorii finally came out of it's burrow. I've had her since November, saw her a week and haven't seen her until today. Just glad she's alive


Spoke too soon, she ate a mealworm and she has sealed her burrow once again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 8 legged

Two slings have changed their clothes. A N. incei, this should now be sub-adult and my stirmi sling is now in the 3rd instar. It's always unbelievable how fast they grow!

N. incei:




T. stirmi:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I'm tempted to make my own "OMG Dead or Molting" thread. My absolute favorite P. cambridgei sealed its burrow about a week ago. This morning I tried to peak into his burrow with a flashlight and I saw... Probably just a discarded molt. It looks like tangled legs facing up, so I'm 90% sure it's just a molt, but still, there is this 10% that keeps me nervous. So please keep your fingers crossed.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Rozwyrazowana said:


> I'm tempted to make my own "OMG Dead or Molting" thread. My absolute favorite P. cambridgei sealed its burrow about a week ago. This morning I tried to peak into his burrow with a flashlight and I saw... Probably just a discarded molt. It looks like tangled legs facing up, so I'm 90% sure it's just a molt, but still, there is this 10% that keeps me nervous. So please keep your fingers crossed.


It's been 3 days and the legs haven't moved so I decided to check. I grabbed the tip of one leg and pulled out a molt. So not dead, just molting. I hope to sex the molt but as my apartment is undergoing major remodeling I don't have space for that at the moment. My smaller P. cambridgei is probably a male, so I really hope that this one will be a female.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Sterls

Rehoused my Ceratogyrus meridionalis and my Acanthoscurria geniculata. First one went pretty quick after I got the substrate dug out. The genic decided to get halfway between the two enclosure and then refused to move however much I prodded 













AB_Genic-02.JPG



__ Sterls
__ Mar 6, 2021
__ 2
__
acanthoscurria
geniculata




						Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KenNet

My adult female Acanthoscurria geniculata sits in front of her "burrow" instead of above it. She usually only go there after being feed. Maybe spring is around the corner

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## scooter1685

This morning, I woke up to discover fresh molts from my Nhandu tripepii and my Bonnetina minax. It must be Spring; that makes 14 molts in 11 days. 
One of the more exciting molts was two days ago. My Pamphobeteus sp. machala has grown from one inch to four inches in just under a year. Every molt seems to bring brighter colors with this one. Now that it's been a couple of days since the molt, I'll see if I can grab a picture this evening. He's just so beautiful I have to share

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

My adult female Sericopelma sp. Boquete closed of her burrow. Last time she molted, she choose the area above the "cave". She was preparing (making a molt webb and laying down u-hairs) this time too. Don't really know why she seems to have changed her mind and what is different this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timc

Ran the vacuum in the T room today. When I finished A. juruensis was in a threat pose lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets

A chalcodes went "do not disturb" this morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lyra

After actually starting making regular appearances and sitting out my Juvinile T.Albo has restarted excavations and is staying out of sight again. Could be getting ready for another molt or just being unsociable. Time will tell.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My T. albo finally webbed up his water dish to the point that I can't put water in it. I'd go in there and clear the webs, but I'd have to cup him because he's stupidly attached to the dish. (Well ok not attached lol but he likes to be near it) So I just bought him a new one. Peg, you web this one up and then I'm done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

My sweet P. cambridgei showing its legs for the first time after a molt. It was around 1/2" when I got it in April. It's the same one I was wondering if it's molt of its lifeless body a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Did some "tiny" rehousings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

My_ P. auratus_ sling had the audacity to poop in his water dish as I was filling it up. I then ended up getting a threat posture when removing it to rinse it out. The cheek!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kibosh

Envoirment said:


> My_ P. auratus_ sling had the audacity to poop in his water dish as I was filling it up. I then ended up getting a threat posture when removing it to rinse it out. The cheek!


Naughty naughty T

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## emartinm28

I actually saw my _Idiothele mira _sling today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

emartinm28 said:


> I actually saw my _Idiothele mira _sling today
> View attachment 378889


Weird I see mine almost every day. Constantly wandering in and out of its little flap doors when it gets dark. Veracious hunter as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## emartinm28

Kibosh said:


> Weird I see mine almost every day. Constantly wandering in and out of its little flap doors when it gets dark. Veracious hunter as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378890


Normally the only proof I get that it’s even still alive is that *sometimes* the crickets disappear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kibosh

emartinm28 said:


> Normally the only proof I get that it’s even still alive is that *sometimes* the crickets disappear


Bummer. All T's are different


----------



## Jzornes29

Supposed to be picking up a P. Regalis "communal" setup tonight that has 5 of them in it. Needless to say I will be rehousing them into individual containers tonight. Will post an update after its done! This is going to be my hardest rehousing ever. Whoever thought that it would be fun to put 5 pokies in a little container needs a swift kick in the shorts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Wow 1


----------



## sk063

Picked up a couple more Avics. I'm in the dog house again... She'll get over it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jzornes29

Well got them home and only 3 remained it’s a huge bummer. On the bright side the rehousing went smoothly.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Tarantuland

Rehoused a B Hamorii, then C Fimbriatus, 2 L Klugi, P irminia, OBT, and H Pulchripes.  The H pulchripes was the only one who gave me trouble, and thats the one I did last.  I think it's always the last one that gives the most trouble.  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## dangerforceidle

Took a couple photos of my _Idiothele mira_ inside her burrow.  Lighting is through the sides of the enclosure with a cell phone flash light, but it created a fairly neat effect.













She was happy dancing with a cricket, but I couldn't find the right angle to have the cricket in view.  She's quite chubby, haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

My B. hamorii finally ate for the first time after getting her in January of this year. So happy to see her eat for the first time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

*Today in the spider room ... there was a house fire!

Fortunately, we are safe, and the tarantulas are fine.*

Some time after 2 a.m. on Friday night, we heard a loud pop/thud, and our lights briefly dimmed.  We didn't hear or smell anything else.  Then at 2:35, the neighbor called, because she saw smoke.  We told her to call 911.  (I don't know why her first instinct was to call us instead of 911.)

I quickly got dressed, and by the time I was outside, there was black smoke billowing out of all attic vents (but no smoke in our unit).  I grabbed a handful of important things and threw them in the car, and that's all I had time to do before firefighters arrived (four engines and two ladders).

We live in a duplex with a common attic, and the fire started in the neighbors' side of the attic, probably the result of a short circuit.  We're extremely fortunate that the neighbors were awake when it started, because had the firefighters shown up much later, this whole place would have burned.  (Attic fires spread quickly with nothing to check them, especially in old wooden buildings like this.)

The firefighters had extinguished the fire by about 3:30, and most of the fire crews were gone by about an hour later, except the marshal who remained on scene for several hours to conduct the investigation.

Both electric meters were pulled.  We were at first concerned that we wouldn't be able to get our power turned back on until a building inspector could come out, which wasn't going to happen during a weekend.  However, we eventually got approval to turn on our unit's power, since our side did not have any water damage (unlike the neighbors' side), and we're on a separate meter.

It could have been a lot worse!  I am glad that we did not have any damage in our unit and did not have to relocate 32 tarantulas to a heated building.  (It was 40 degrees outside.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Wow 6


----------



## The Spider House

Ungoliant said:


> *Today in the spider room ... there was a house fire!
> 
> Fortunately, we are safe, and the tarantulas are fine.*
> 
> Some time after 2 a.m. on Friday night, we heard a loud pop/thud, and our lights briefly dimmed.  We didn't hear or smell anything else.  Then at 2:35, the neighbor called, because she saw smoke.  We told her to call 911.  (I don't know why her first instinct was to call us instead of 911.)
> 
> I quickly got dressed, and by the time I was outside, there was black smoke billowing out of all attic vents (but no smoke in our unit).  I grabbed a handful of important things and threw them in the car, and that's all I had time to do before firefighters arrived (four engines and two ladders).
> 
> We live in a duplex with a common attic, and the fire started in the neighbors' side of the attic, probably the result of a short circuit.  We're extremely fortunate that the neighbors were awake when it started, because had the firefighters shown up much later, this whole place would have burned.  (Attic fires spread quickly with nothing to check them, especially in old wooden buildings like this.)
> 
> The firefighters had extinguished the fire by about 3:30, and most of the fire crews were gone by about an hour later, except the marshal who remained on scene for several hours to conduct the investigation.
> 
> Both electric meters were pulled.  We were at first concerned that we wouldn't be able to get our power turned back on until a building inspector could come out, which wasn't going to happen during a weekend.  However, we eventually got approval to turn on our unit's power, since our side did not have any water damage (unlike the neighbors' side), and we're on a separate meter.
> 
> It could have been a lot worse!  I am glad that we did not have any damage in our unit and did not have to relocate 32 tarantulas to a heated building.  (It was 40 degrees outside.)


Glad everyone is safe and that your furry friends are still nice and warm. 
Nowhere near as bad but a faulty kettle tripped out my electrics and also took out the spur that supports my spider house. Didnt realise until the morning after so they had a cold(ish) night. Thankully the walls are all double insulated and so they manged to retain a lot of warmth as well as repel the cold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tarantuland

Ungoliant said:


> *Today in the spider room ... there was a house fire!
> 
> Fortunately, we are safe, and the tarantulas are fine.*
> 
> Some time after 2 a.m. on Friday night, we heard a loud pop/thud, and our lights briefly dimmed.  We didn't hear or smell anything else.  Then at 2:35, the neighbor called, because she saw smoke.  We told her to call 911.  (I don't know why her first instinct was to call us instead of 911.)
> 
> I quickly got dressed, and by the time I was outside, there was black smoke billowing out of all attic vents (but no smoke in our unit).  I grabbed a handful of important things and threw them in the car, and that's all I had time to do before firefighters arrived (four engines and two ladders).
> 
> We live in a duplex with a common attic, and the fire started in the neighbors' side of the attic, probably the result of a short circuit.  We're extremely fortunate that the neighbors were awake when it started, because had the firefighters shown up much later, this whole place would have burned.  (Attic fires spread quickly with nothing to check them, especially in old wooden buildings like this.)
> 
> The firefighters had extinguished the fire by about 3:30, and most of the fire crews were gone by about an hour later, except the marshal who remained on scene for several hours to conduct the investigation.
> 
> Both electric meters were pulled.  We were at first concerned that we wouldn't be able to get our power turned back on until a building inspector could come out, which wasn't going to happen during a weekend.  However, we eventually got approval to turn on our unit's power, since our side did not have any water damage (unlike the neighbors' side), and we're on a separate meter.
> 
> It could have been a lot worse!  I am glad that we did not have any damage in our unit and did not have to relocate 32 tarantulas to a heated building.  (It was 40 degrees outside.)


Wow glad everyone including spiders are ok

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Spider House

Today in the spider house.....general tidying and repositioning of shelves and enclosures to simulate some temperature fluctuations (slightly cooler on bottom shelves, warmer up top)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sk063

Ungoliant said:


> *Today in the spider room ... there was a house fire!
> 
> Fortunately, we are safe, and the tarantulas are fine.*
> 
> Some time after 2 a.m. on Friday night, we heard a loud pop/thud, and our lights briefly dimmed.  We didn't hear or smell anything else.  Then at 2:35, the neighbor called, because she saw smoke.  We told her to call 911.  (I don't know why her first instinct was to call us instead of 911.)
> 
> I quickly got dressed, and by the time I was outside, there was black smoke billowing out of all attic vents (but no smoke in our unit).  I grabbed a handful of important things and threw them in the car, and that's all I had time to do before firefighters arrived (four engines and two ladders).
> 
> We live in a duplex with a common attic, and the fire started in the neighbors' side of the attic, probably the result of a short circuit.  We're extremely fortunate that the neighbors were awake when it started, because had the firefighters shown up much later, this whole place would have burned.  (Attic fires spread quickly with nothing to check them, especially in old wooden buildings like this.)
> 
> The firefighters had extinguished the fire by about 3:30, and most of the fire crews were gone by about an hour later, except the marshal who remained on scene for several hours to conduct the investigation.
> 
> Both electric meters were pulled.  We were at first concerned that we wouldn't be able to get our power turned back on until a building inspector could come out, which wasn't going to happen during a weekend.  However, we eventually got approval to turn on our unit's power, since our side did not have any water damage (unlike the neighbors' side), and we're on a separate meter.
> 
> It could have been a lot worse!  I am glad that we did not have any damage in our unit and did not have to relocate 32 tarantulas to a heated building.  (It was 40 degrees outside.)


Very Glad to hear you all made it out safely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Saw actual webbing in my sad little avic's enclosure.....bought a night vision camera so now I can figure out what she's getting up to when I'm not around/awake!
(I'd like to thank @Andrea82 for the idea, mentioned in a different thread)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider House

ConstantSorrow said:


> Saw actual webbing in my sad little avic's enclosure.....bought a night vision camera so now I can figure out what she's getting up to when I'm not around/awake!
> (I'd like to thank @Andrea82 for the idea, mentioned in a different thread)


Thats an awesome idea. I am gonna have to look into that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82

ConstantSorrow said:


> Saw actual webbing in my sad little avic's enclosure.....bought a night vision camera so now I can figure out what she's getting up to when I'm not around/awake!
> (I'd like to thank @Andrea82 for the idea, mentioned in a different thread)


I did?   
Glad it worked out though! You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

Rehoused this beautiful young lady into her adult enclosure today. I know that this species is common but her colors still blow me away
_Avicularia avicularia _Linnaeus, 1758
M1

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Blonc

My D.pentaloris has now reached his Final Form!  I'm a bit conflicted about it since he's easily one of the prettiest Ts I have even if I don't really like the species now that I've had the opportunity to keep him.  Can't quite explain that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

Blonc said:


> My D.pentaloris has now reached his Final Form!  I'm a bit conflicted about it since he's easily one of the prettiest Ts I have even if I don't really like the species now that I've had the opportunity to keep him.  Can't quite explain that.


No explanation needed. Sometimes they just "get to you" don't they? Whatever decision you make will be right for you and him. Great post. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

emartinm28 said:


> Rehoused this beautiful young lady into her adult enclosure today. I know that this species is common but her colors still blow me away
> _Avicularia avicularia _Linnaeus, 1758
> M1


This species is a popular hobby staple for good reasons: the adorable twinkle toes, the charming stubbornness....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tortuga

Made a rookie move. Didn’t crush the head of my meal worm. Two weeks ago my T vagans took down her first dubia, nice plump booty after that meal. Gave her a few weeks to digest and decided to test her feeding response with a smaller meal, a mealworm. Dropped right in front of her and not even a twitch as it crawled over her foot.  Before I could get my tongs the feeder had buried itself and was gone.

After feeling rather stupid for a few minutes, I remembered reading a similar situation here. Within moments a fresh juicy carrot was on top of the substrate where that lil bugger escaped, at the burrow entrance.

Fast forward to the next morning, I went to check my carrot and it was gone. Poked around the sub to see if the feeder had buried it, nothing. Got out my flashlight (torch) and looked down in her burrow and see the carrot at the bottom. No? Did she? Didn’t have time to contemplate, dropped in another carrot and went to work.10 hours later the carrot is gone again and in the general proximity of the 1st. As Im looking down the burrow i see the freakin mealworm moving in the grooves of the cork bark thats makes up the burrow entrance. Got it! No loose more loose feeder...just loose carrots :/


----------



## spideyspinneret78

The Spider House said:


> Glad everyone is safe and that your furry friends are still nice and warm.
> Nowhere near as bad but a faulty kettle tripped out my electrics and also took out the spur that supports my spider house. Didnt realise until the morning after so they had a cold(ish) night. Thankully the walls are all double insulated and so they manged to retain a lot of warmth as well as repel the cold.


Wow. That's terrifying. I'm glad that you and your tarantulas are OK.


----------



## vounti

Today I saw my Ephebopus cyanognathus sling in a stress curl. I realized it filled its old burrow with dirt and was chilling stressed on top. I guess it needed a bigger enclosure. I hope it'll be a better one. 

I'll let the water distribute in the substrate and might add moisture if needed. Peat moss is a bit of a pain to rehydrate :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My T. albo slings died. I can't say that I'm devastated or anything, I honestly assumed this was going to happen eventually. I got them as freebies and had no experience with slings. I tried my best, but I've been really busy with work this past month and hadn't been watering them as much as I should have. So it's absolutely my fault, which I take full responsibility for. I feel awful that I let this happen to them but you live and you learn.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My A. chalcodes has been dug into her burrow for two months. Last night she dug her way out. No molt, just chillin' underground for two months while getting up my hopes up.
Spiders are so weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

ConstantSorrow said:


> My A. chalcodes has been dug into her burrow for two months. Last night she dug her way out. No molt, just chillin' underground for two months while getting up my hopes up.
> Spiders are so weird.


To a chalcodes 2 months is just an extra hour in bed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LD50

I've been seeing my C. lividus a lot more often, looks a lot bigger after it's molt. My T. albopilosus is now big enough to take down baby roaches  it's a ferocious little eater.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scooter1685

Today, my Linothele megatheloides surprised me. This morning there was a new molt. The last molt was only 26 days ago.


----------



## LD50

A rare sight for me, my B. hamorii decided to fully come out of her burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Today I spent some quality time with my A. chalcodes watching her bring tons of dirt out of her fresh burrow. 

Also, my C. cyaneopubescens decided to make new hide next to door of her enclosure. She made it nice and cozy, webbed up perimeter, then left it and now she's roaming enclosure again despite being in heavy premolt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lobstersign

I saw my T. albopilosum out of his burrow for the first time since January.   He then filled his water dish up with substrate and pooped in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## xhuxhurocket

My G. actaeon is molting! I had to leave him on his back and go to work- he'll be all fresh and new when I get home <3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Lp decided to remove the old carpet and stuff it against the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi
today two of my slings Cyriocosmus elegans and Pseudhapalopus sp colombia  both about 1.5cm DLS kicked hairs at me during maintenance and the later thow a semi hearted threat posture too.
Proud dad moment .lol
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## LD50

Today my C. darlingi is getting an enclosure upgrade. The small enclosure in there is her old enclosure, definitely too small for her now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685

Yesterday morning, after a little over three weeks hiding in a large web cave, my Psalmopoeus pulcher finally molted. He's (gender unknown, just guessing) now about 4.5 - 5 inches DLS. I would love to pull the molt out today and try to determine its actual sex. Now I'm just waiting for it leave the web cave, so I can retrieve the molt...


----------



## CommanderBacon

I had a really great feeding night last night. Almost everyone either had molted or ate, and I got some really nice shots of my prettiest specimens. It was super rewarding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## vicareux

Doing the regular water dish maintenance,i opened my balfouri's enclosure. At first i did not see it anywhere,thought it was hiding somewhere in the web,as it always does. 
As soon as i touched one of the water dishes,out of nowhere,BOOM! I guess it was hiding in the substrate/web castle right next to the water dish so i didnt see it. Damn gave me a heart attack

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tortuga

Watching A genics feed always makes my day, I love this species! I got a little nervous there for a second admittedly, thought I had another loose feeder fiasco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

Feeding day. Star of the show was my H. Gabonensis. Cricket would step on its web and it would come darting out to find it. I would compare its speed more to a Lycosidae then a Theraphosidae. It's crazy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Noticed my N. coloratovillosus's abdomen is nearly black, FINALLY. Last moult she had was 18 months ago, and she's not all that big so I figured she was due for one. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timc

Tonight my N. chromatus got its first cricket from the “big cricket bag” and took it like a champ! They grow up so fast, it brings a tear to my eye. 


(it was totally the smallest cricket in the bag though)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LD50

Upgraded my GBB's tank (top one) and planning on upgrading my A. seemannis tank next week. I also didn't know the speed of GBBS! Good thing the tank has a lip or she would have ran right out.


----------



## vicareux

Finally,after more than a year in the hobby,after 2 males maturing,and tons of speculation on all my other specimens, finally have molt confirmed a female! 
And it's the prettiest of all,the Caribena Versicolor (Now at 2.5 inches DLS)
Like a breath of fresh air after the mature males

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Made my check this morning and found two egg sacks. There was no chance to get better pictures without stressing the moms...

C. kaeng krachen:



T. sp. piura:

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

8 legged said:


> Made my check this morning and found two egg sacks. There was no chance to get better pictures without stressing the moms...
> 
> C. kaeng krachen:
> View attachment 382128
> 
> 
> T. sp. piura:
> View attachment 382130


Congratulations on the egg sacks hun hope alls well n you get lots of little slings


----------



## 8 legged

Charliemum said:


> Congratulations on the egg sacks hun hope alls well n you get lots of little slings


If things go according to plan, that's more than enough...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

8 legged said:


> If things go according to plan, that's more than enough...


My fingers are crossed for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spindlar

My Neoholothele incei gold decided to show herself for once. Last spotted 10 or so months ago, though she does sneak out to leave a bolus or moult by the water bowl every now and then.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Today was my birthday, and for my gift, my fiance bought me a new enclosure for Crawlspace (AF P. cambridgei). It's an Exo Terra Mini Tall. I'm going to spend the next few days replacing the mesh lid and creating a palace for her to live in! Super excited.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timc

Today I fed 8 spiders and didn’t see a single take down. Because...tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Sterls

After having it for 14 months, I finally got to see my Monocentropus balfouri take down a meal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Nothing, man. No one is doing anything. It'd be real nice of my coloratovillosus would moult, but there hasn't been any progress on her darkening abdomen since I noticed it a bit ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

A few days ago I rehoused Crawlspace (AF P. cambridgei) into an ExoTerra Mini tall as her permanent enclosure since she's now a sizeable adult. I painstakingly decorated it with realistic plants, cork bark, etc. I fed her a few large crickets last night, and she decided that the beautiful, realistic fern I put in there makes a perfect garbage can. Today there were a few boluses placed in the middle of the fern, along with a nice poop spot. Home sweet home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

On Friday I thought that my MM T. albo is dead. He was weirdly cramped in a corner of his enclosure I gently touched him with a brush but he didn't move. I didn't have time to deal with cleaning the enclosure right away, so I left him the way he was. When I came back few hours later he was in a different spot, in a normal pose. As if nothing has happened. Yesterday he ate two mealworms so I hope he still has some time left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

I set up a new enclosure about a week and a half ago for my Avicularia minatrix, who rudely did not produce a sac for me after her last pairing and has been kicking it in her web sock with Oh So Much Junk In That Trunk.

Since this species can be super fast, I waited to rehouse her until my partner could be available with a catch cup in case she ended up on my back, but he's in med school, so his sleep has been all over the place. Finally, this weekend, he and I were both free and awake at the same time, so I hurried to set up everything to move her into her new enclosure in the bathtub. Finally, I grabbed her enclosure and tried to find her inside so I could be prepared, and saw that hoe was on her damn back.

I gently put her enclosure back on the shelf and aborted mission.

I got a few other new kids rehoused this weekend, but I was focused on getting them done, so I didn't take any pics during. I'm setting them up on a new shelf, and I think they look nice there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Craig73

CommanderBacon said:


> I set up a new enclosure about a week and a half ago for my Avicularia minatrix, who rudely did not produce a sac for me after her last pairing and has been kicking it in her web sock with Oh So Much Junk In That Trunk.
> 
> Since this species can be super fast, I waited to rehouse her until my partner could be available with a catch cup in case she ended up on my back, but he's in med school, so his sleep has been all over the place. Finally, this weekend, he and I were both free and awake at the same time, so I hurried to set up everything to move her into her new enclosure in the bathtub. Finally, I grabbed her enclosure and tried to find her inside so I could be prepared, and saw that hoe was on her damn back.
> 
> I gently put her enclosure back on the shelf and aborted mission.
> 
> 
> View attachment 382995


My deadbeat suspect male must know he’s up for eviction into a smaller enclosure so I can put the gbb in his current enclosure. He did spring cleaning two weeks ago and now I see he’s reinforced his web tube and trashed up the area again.  He seals off his entrance and reopens it constantly, I know he’s messing with my patience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CommanderBacon

Craig73 said:


> My deadbeat suspect male must know he’s up for eviction into a smaller enclosure so I can put the gbb in his current enclosure. He did spring cleaning two weeks ago and now I see he’s reinforced his web tube and trashed up the area again.  He seals off his entrance and reopens it constantly, I know he’s messing with my patience.


My girl did this a lot, but she's grown from 1.5" to an adult in an amac, and I really just want to rehouse her into her final enclosure (below). I was waiting for a sac, but it's clear she's not going to make one at this point. I was just hoping she'd molt *after* I moved her.

I love her so much! I just hope she webs up at the top like she has done previously, but I have a suspicion she'll hole up in that cork tube. That's ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Craig73

CommanderBacon said:


> My girl did this a lot, but she's grown from 1.5" to an adult in an amac, and I really just want to rehouse her into her final enclosure (below). I was waiting for a sac, but it's clear she's not going to make one at this point. I was just hoping she'd molt *after* I moved her.
> 
> I love her so much! I just hope she webs up at the top like she has done previously, but I have a suspicion she'll hole up in that cork tube. That's ok.
> 
> View attachment 383000


That’s the style of enclosure I have mine in now, but Jamie’s.  I may do this style again; what I have for the new setup is top opening, but side openings work well for this species. 

They are awesome...cork tube princesses for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Craig73 said:


> My deadbeat suspect male must know he’s up for eviction into a smaller enclosure so I can put the gbb in his current enclosure. He did spring cleaning two weeks ago and now I see he’s reinforced his web tube and trashed up the area again.  He seals off his entrance and reopens it constantly, I know he’s messing with my patience.
> 
> View attachment 382997


He's obviously trashing your property and going against the terms of the CorkBark Lease, so you legally have grounds to evict him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Craig73

spideyspinneret78 said:


> He's obviously trashing your property and going against the terms of the CorkBark Lease, so you legally have grounds to evict him.


I may need to call in the sherif for a standby. The only redeeming thing is he only has two ways to go once I get that cork bark freed from the corner. 

But now @CommanderBacon threw in a monkey wrench into the plans and I may just spring for a smaller front opening enclosure and save the top opening for one of the other avics. This is becoming an eviction, demolition, construction and relocation program. Perhaps I will become a social media influencer, start a patreon account and be known by the world as Exotics Craigers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Craig73 said:


> I may need to call in the sherif for a standby. The only redeeming thing is he only has two ways to go once I get that cork bark freed from the corner.
> 
> But now @CommanderBacon threw in a monkey wrench into the plans and I may just spring for a smaller front opening enclosure and save the top opening for one of the other avics. This is becoming an eviction, demolition, construction and relocation program. Perhaps I will become a social media influencer, start a patreon account and be known by the world as Exotics Craigers.


I actually found myself not liking the front opening of this enclosure at all because it was so small that it made it extremely hard to work inside, but the flipside of that is that it will be really easy to feed her without her getting out.

I mean, she was never really keen on getting out in the first place, but it will be easy to feed her with this style enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

P. Formosa sling rehouse went easy tonight. Like to give my fast OW arboreal's upgrades early to avoid rehouses when they are huge. This little one is very predictable though... So far.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Got a C. darlingi sling today, my first OW.
I thought I knew what "fast" meant.....I had NO IDEA what "fast" really meant. Little sling made it around the bathtub three full times.
I'm sitting there like "I don't think they can climb a wet bathtu.....oh, look at that. They sure can."
(Got my first pampho too.....walked into the new enclosure like it was out for a summer stroll.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Scorpionkid

I learned (the hard way) that you shouldn't mess with an angry Trapdoor Spider. Ouch.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## KenNet

Scorpionkid said:


> I learned (the hard way) that you shouldn't mess with an angry Trapdoor Spider. Ouch.


Ouch! Hope you're feeling ok! Take care of yourself and tell us more when you're up for it. What species tagged you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionkid

XenoT said:


> Ouch! Hope you're feeling ok! Take care of yourself and tell us more when you're up for it. What species tagged you?


I‘m pretty sure it is A.unicolor, but I caught it, so I’m not positive. I have to say it was worth it in a way, I got some neat pics of her (I believe it is a female) in a threat pose. Otherwise I never see her.


----------



## 8 legged

8 legged said:


> Made my check this morning and found two egg sacks. There was no chance to get better pictures without stressing the moms...
> 
> C. kaeng krachen:
> View attachment 382128
> 
> 
> T. sp. piura:
> View attachment 382130


Today I removed the egg sacs. The first eggs with legs are already there, both from the kaeng krachan and from the piura!
In the sack of the Chilobrachys there were 290 eggs, the Theraphosinae managed 378!

The self-made incubator has been a great tool for years. It's a simple storage box with vermicult and water - although I achieve a humidity of 90% with it, it works!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My N. coloratovillosus just flipped over about a half hour ago!  Other than that: everyone else is sedentary as ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

My P. ecclesiasticus female moved to a new home. She was very docile and is already eating a superworm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

New additions!! My Brachypelma boehmei was tired of being the only representative of it's genus. So I added B. auratum, B. baumgarteni, B. hamorii, and B. smithi slings to my collection today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## 8 legged

Checked the offspring... everything is good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Today I rehoused my P. reduncus slings...



The magnetic lock works perfect!




And already hungry ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheHound

My T sabulosus has gotten more feisty since her moult (she's now about 3 inches DLS). Whenever I would open her enclosure previously she would scurry inside her hide. Now, she half does, but doesn't go all the way in. I opened it up a short while ago to fill her water bowl - instead of running in she went towards the bowl, apparently curious about the squirts. As she was about and on top of her hide with the enclosure lid off, I took the opportunity to take a couple of photos. 

Then she put her front legs over the edge of the retracted enclosure lid. To discourage her from continuing this course of action further I gently touched one of the front legs with a paintbrush, and got a threat posture. At this point my only apparent options are try again with paintbrush or gently start sliding the lid back. The latter could have led to either her retreating or moving further forward and on top of the lid. Because I didn't like the idea of the second of those I tried the paintbrush again and she attacked it! Had never seen such behaviour from her before, nor had I seen a threat pose. She did then go backwards, but since then I've had another threat pose just from looking nearish the enclosure wall (see pics).

I was going to wait for another moult to rehouse, but that gap between floor and ceiling is looking quite small right now, so I may consider doing it before she moults again. Just thankful she moves nowhere near as fast as my D pentaloris.


----------



## draconisj4

Good and bad happenings today. The good is that all but one of my mature males ate today. I don't know about anyone else but it always makes me happy when a MM eats.

The bad is that it looks like my incredibly long lived MM N. incei is on his way out. Some of his legs are starting to curl and he's barely moving. He matured in mid December of 2018 , was active until a couple of days ago and ate up until a month ago. The only thing he missed out on was a girlfriend sadly. I'll miss the little guy

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Sterls

My Aphonopelma gabeli has emerged! She was only gone for about 5-6 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kirstielol

My 5 new T's have arrived safe and sound from Tarantula Canada


A. geniculata, K. brunnipes, A. purpurea, D. pentaloris, and E. campestratus

The K. brunnipes was a freebie, and this guy is laughably tiny. I love him. Can't be bigger than 2mm.



Also one of my T.albo slings made an appearance! After being burrowed in its cave for well over a month. Seems to have molted and gotten much bigger! (sorry for the glare! I knew he'd bolt if I opened the enclosure)


----------



## Ungoliant

I just went to feed my reclusive _Monocentropus balfouri_, and I discovered him making a sperm web!  (I wasn't even sure of the sex until today.)  I guess I'd better start looking for a date for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

My L. parahybana sling ate literally 20 minutes before molting. Luckily it was a very small roach that it just cast aside before flipping. Showed no signs of premolt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Well finally arriving a day late after spending an all expenses paid (by me) extra night at the Chateau de FedEx in Memphis, my new slings have finally arrived. 
Phormictopus auratus
Pamphobeteus insignis Colombia
Xenesthis intermedia

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Frogdaddy said:


> Phormictopus auratus
> Pamphobeteus insignis Colombia
> Xenesthis intermedia


Dream NW´s, perfect pick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

When I got Lenore (P. irminia) a week ago from the reptile expo, she was looking a little thin and dehydrated. She definitely enjoyed this tasty snack I gave her last night to help fatten her up and hydrate her. She went after it with ferocity and ate the entire thing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

When I got Lenore (P. irminia) a week ago from the reptile expo, she was looking a little thin and dehydrated. She definitely enjoyed this tasty snack I gave her last night to help fatten her up and hydrate her. She went after it with ferocity and ate the entire thing!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 384768


----------



## 8 legged

Teraphosinae sp. piura are just leaving the "eggs with legs stadium" behind...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Moto has been mature for 13-14 months now. The last few nights I've caught him out and about still looking for a female. He's old, haggard, and missing a leg, but that's not slowing him down much. He's still eating, drinking, and in my opinion, still stunningly beautiful. A real fighter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Nhandu chromatus rehousing...

The motivation was rather low!



Then she was satisfied after all ;-)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Theraphosinae sp. piura develop...



Ch. Kaeng krachan are slowly catching up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Not much going on these days. My boehmei continues to be upset with the décor in her enclosure and moves the fake plants almost weekly. Food day coming up and that is about it. Life with juvenile and sub-adult terrestrials.... very boring. Just how I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> Theraphosinae sp. piura develop...
> View attachment 385588
> 
> 
> Ch. Kaeng krachan are slowly catching up!
> View attachment 385589
> View attachment 385590


That is just so amazing and so precious. When they're that tiny and start getting their setae, it's beyond cute. And just an amazing thing to see. They look like they're doing fantastic.


----------



## CommanderBacon

Today I added some tempered glass Kallax shelf dividers from Ikea and reconfigured the spider/comic book shelves to fit everyone on better.


I like how these shelves turned out:


I’ve wanted something like this for ages and it’s so nice to have exactly what I wanted for a steal!

I’ve got a few more areas to organize and then I’m going to have to wait until my males start maturing and go away.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Today I saw my C. elegans for the fourth time. For the first time since November. It's the second time ever when it voluntarily left its den, the other two sightings were unpacking and rehousing. Turns out it's a boy. MM to be precise. I got him as a freebie in July, he already had some coloring so he was after few molts. He's never thrown a molt out so I have no idea how many times he molted. 

At the moment I have 9 tarantulas: 2 MM, 1 adult female, 1 juvie female, 5 unsexed juvies. I really hope for at least 2 females among the unsexed crowd. I'm waiting for 4 new enclosures for my growing Ts,  hope they'll arrive on Tuesday-Wednesday because Thursday is a holiday here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Rozwyrazowana said:


> Today I saw my C. elegans for the fourth time. For the first time since November. It's the second time ever when it voluntarily left its den, the other two sightings were unpacking and rehousing.



That inspires me and proves top care! I'm not a fan of digging for the animals all the time.


----------



## Benson1990

Changing my T albopilosum's water dish and got a shock at the sudden leap and speed from her, I had the dish up with the tongs and she literally leapt at it knocking it off the tongs...I honestly thought I was too far away from her for her to interfere with me but there ya go, gave her a morio worm after and she trotted off into her hide with it. I like to think of myself as overly cautious but still you can never be too careful with any of them.

I have actually noticed out of all 11 of my tarantulas she has the most spazzy behavior, very prone to quick movements and such.


----------



## 8 legged

P. murinus (rcf) are reproducing... Spring!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CommanderBacon

8 legged said:


> P. murinus (rcf) are reproducing... Spring!
> View attachment 386701


Nature is healing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

I'll be prepping a 1.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya pair for cohab tomorrow. This guy already cohabbed with another female last week and it was a learning experience for sure. I tried pairing the first female under supervision and it was a nightmare. During the day they just act like rocks, during the night I was chasing spiders all over my room (the first female would bolt to the top of the safety tote and just leap, it was quite impressive). Ended up feeding her and then web swapping the male and female a few hours later. Next day, I sharktanked the male around 5pm and covered the enclosure with a black cover. A few hours later after lights out, I carefully removed the cover to find the female next to the MM in his deli cup. Female bolted to her hide when I released the MM, and when I came back to check on them at 5 am, the male was desperately trying to escape the enclosure, but the female was nowhere to be seen. When I pulled him, I noticed that his  palpal bulbs looked discharged so fingers crossed. He made another sperm web a few days back, so he's ready for round two. Hoping he survives this time as well, so I can cycle him back through both females enclosures again. I also paired a female P. sp Sabah Blue last week using the same methods. She was definently interested, drumming on the MM's shark tank. When I checked on them in the AM, I found her chasing him around, having already removed one of his legs and pedipalps. Pretty sure that one went well as I was able to closely inspect the dismembered pedipalp and the papal bulb also looked discharged. He also made a new sperm web, so I'll probably cycle him back through the female's enclosure, but it'll probably end up being a feeding. God, they can be brutal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

l4nsky said:


> I'll be prepping a 1.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya pair for cohab tomorrow. This guy already cohabbed with another female last week and it was a learning experience for sure. I tried pairing the first female under supervision and it was a nightmare. During the day they just act like rocks, during the night I was chasing spiders all over my room (the first female would bolt to the top of the safety tote and just leap, it was quite impressive). Ended up feeding her and then web swapping the male and female a few hours later. Next day, I sharktanked the male around 5pm and covered the enclosure with a black cover. A few hours later after lights out, I carefully removed the cover to find the female next to the MM in his deli cup. Female bolted to her hide when I released the MM, and when I came back to check on them at 5 am, the male was desperately trying to escape the enclosure, but the female was nowhere to be seen. When I pulled him, I noticed that his  palpal bulbs looked discharged so fingers crossed. He made another sperm web a few days back, so he's ready for round two. Hoping he survives this time as well, so I can cycle him back through both females enclosures again. I also paired a female P. sp Sabah Blue last week using the same methods. She was definently interested, drumming on the MM's shark tank. When I checked on them in the AM, I found her chasing him around, having already removed one of his legs and pedipalps. Pretty sure that one went well as I was able to closely inspect the dismembered pedipalp and the papal bulb also looked discharged. He also made a new sperm web, so I'll probably cycle him back through the female's enclosure, but it'll probably end up being a feeding. God, they can be brutal.


That sounds intense, and like a LOT of work! Hopefully she ends up gravid.


----------



## l4nsky

spideyspinneret78 said:


> That sounds intense, and like a LOT of work! Hopefully she ends up gravid.


Lol it was definently intense and I was so glad I decided to stay sober when I went out to eat with some friends prior to the pairing lol. These will probably all be futile attempts as I have it on very good authority that the females of these species usually aren't successfully reproduced until their close to max size and all of my girls are very young, but I had the males and I couldn't find anyone to take them off my hands lol. I don't have high hopes, but you miss 100% of the chances you don't take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

I just watched my juvenile female T. albo spin a molt mat, line it with urticating hairs, and flip on her back to start molting. No matter how many times I've seen this, or how many spiders I have, I'm always just amazed at this process. Such incredible creatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finikan

My GBB sling is spying on me while I do maintenance. Crappy cell phone pic, incoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Chilobrachys kaeng krachan:



Theraphosinae sp piura:



Rehoused some N. inceis:



And one hour of feeding time ;-)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## yetkin

My "not any t bolted since 4 monts" record is broken for someone doing this for 10 months ı think it was not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Went to feed lp.
Dropped the roach near the water dish, and the t started searching around the water dish with her feet.
She then turned around and pooped in the water dish, and went to the other side of the enclosure.
I dropped it in front of her, waited a while to see if I can get some pics, but then I went to clean the water dish. She decided to grab the roach while I was away, and when I came back, I had to fiddle with the lens because it didn't connect properly. 
Ah, the joys of keeping a t.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I did 4 rehousings this week: 2 N. incei, 1 P. cambridgei, 1 B. hamorii. Rehouses went smoothly, I used the bag method with N. inceis and P. cambri. 

Last week I wrote that my C. elegans molted to be MM recently. Today I found out that one of my two N. inceis is a MM as well. The other one is pre molt, they are sack mates, it would be a bummer if it molted to be another MM. The good news is that I tried to sex P. cambridgei, I don't feel very confident sexing molts, but I do think it may be a girl. I'm leaning towards a female with my other P. cambridgei, they are my favorites, so it would be really nice if both of them were girls.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

After I have mated my P. murinus, I will send the male tomorrow so that someone else can try his / her luck. During the pairings (two attempts) the male was easy to steer, but today ...
The devil in orange, it took me thirty minutes to put the OBT in the wet can. And I'm glad I don't have to unpack it ;-)

Good bye and good luck number 031...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lice1721

Today is a sad day. 2 of my 9 tarantulas just molted and discovered  they are both mature males so last molt for them . Also I was suspecting both of them to be females so it's super dissappointing and crappy feeling that I'm going to lose them in 1-2 years

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Super crazy rehouse!


Just joking. It's a little curly and my daughter helped me. Smoothest thing ever.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

_Trichonephila inaurata madagascariensis _0.2 came today. One for my daughter, the other one is now in my office and started webbing where I want to have her 
I´m happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Lobstersign

My Pterinopelma sazimai molted today.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Lucille (N. coloratovillosus) took a massive dump in her water dish then threw a full on tantrum when I took the water dish out to clean it up.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## yetkin

My 6,5cm(2,5") H.maculata got a new hause it was really weird bc she was super calm she didnt even make any fast moves she was just really stubborn (its black and white bc my cam is brokken)


----------



## spideyspinneret78

yetkin said:


> My 6,5cm(2,5") H.maculata got a new hause it was really weird bc she was super calm she didnt even make any fast moves she was just really stubborn (its black and white bc my cam is brokken)


This is how my H. maculata is too. A real sweetheart, surprisingly. Just goes to show how individual specimens can have different temperaments!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yetkin

spideyspinneret78 said:


> This is how my H. maculata is too. A real sweetheart, surprisingly. Just goes to show how individual specimens can have different temperaments!


Yeah specially mine was a real demon before she is still mosty in a bad mood and bolty ım glad she was in a good mood today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

After a week of mail, my A. minatrix slings finally arrived today. They are a little slowed down but will definitely get back on track. Both are drinking at the moment. The post office made a mistake and assigned the package incorrectly...

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My E. campestratus has reappeared after several weeks, not very much bigger but with a new set of clothes!


----------



## RevS

Home renovations are taking forever (5th week began today). 
There's a lot of stuff placed in front of the shelves with my T enclosures so maintenance/feeding is now a real pain.

I went and watered all of my Ts today as i didn't do the whole routine since before the entire mess began (do not worry - whole routine = watering everything, I did water them 1-2 at a time).
Noticed one of my Phormictopus Sp. "Bayahibe" slings molted. I didn't even know it was in a premolt...
I feel really bad for not being able to do proper maintenance for such a long time but it seems all of my Ts are doing fine (3 molts, everyone seems healthy).

On anoter good note. Last week I dug out my hisser colony to give them some food and discovered a bunch of small roaches inside... I've been trying to breed those for half a year now - finally succeeded.

Hopefully I'll be able to freely access the shelves in another week or two.


----------



## jenniferinny

My 'Neoholothele incei' molted at some point in the week. BUT, now it doesn't look like that's the species it actually is. I bought this one from a pet shop, so, there's probably a solid possibility it got mixed up with something else.

It has a bunch of tunnel webbing along the ground and is now dark all over with pink toes. Behavior right now is terrestrial webber. Right now it looks like an Avic spiderling to me, but, the web tunnels being on the ground obviously is incorrect for that.

Though, I dunno, maybe these go through a phase where they look like that?


----------



## MrGhostMantis

jenniferinny said:


> My 'Neoholothele incei' molted at some point in the week. BUT, now it doesn't look like that's the species it actually is. I bought this one from a pet shop, so, there's probably a solid possibility it got mixed up with something else.
> 
> It has a bunch of tunnel webbing along the ground and is now dark all over with pink toes. Behavior right now is terrestrial webber. Right now it looks like an Avic spiderling to me, but, the web tunnels being on the ground obviously is incorrect for that.
> 
> Though, I dunno, maybe these go through a phase where they look like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388035


Looks like an N. incei.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jenniferinny

MrGhostMantis said:


> Looks like an N. incei.


That's good to know, when it ended up with those little pink stripes around the feet, I sort of wondered. I guess though I just haven't seen photos of them at this stage. I imagine it's probably still a couple molts away from getting a greenish hue then.


----------



## 8 legged

jenniferinny said:


> That's good to know, when it ended up with those little pink stripes around the feet, I sort of wondered. I guess though I just haven't seen photos of them at this stage. I imagine it's probably still a couple molts away from getting a greenish hue then.


Without those stripes it would not be a young incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

The small Th. sp. piura will soon all be ready for their first hunt (over 300 look healthy)!



This P. emeraldus lady has molted. Unfortunately, a higher quality photo was not possible, but I think you can imagine the great colors!



This old girl is back from hibernation with a fresh enclosure and will - hopefully - be mated after the next moult!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jenniferinny

8 legged said:


> This old girl is back from hibernation with a fresh enclosure and will - hopefully - be mated after the next moult!
> View attachment 388301


Love how you did the layers of substrate in there, what kind of sand did you go with? Is it one specific to reptiles or a landscaping product? What is the bottom layer? It looks familiar, but, I can't summon a name for it.. lol


----------



## 8 legged

jenniferinny said:


> Love how you did the layers of substrate in there, what kind of sand did you go with? Is it one specific to reptiles or a landscaping product? What is the bottom layer? It looks familiar, but, I can't summon a name for it.. lol


First vermiculite, then turtle substrate and a top layer of clay. This species does not need Vermiculite, but mold hardly has a chance ...
With the arboreals I make a mesh in between, with ground dwellers I now simply mix it in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jenniferinny

Did a bunch of rehouses tonight, I know the deli cups would have been fine for a long time, but, I like to be able to easily see them without removing the lid and I still have a small enough number of T's where I can be fussy like that.. lol
Anyhow, was prepared for drama with the Psalmo's even though they were little. Had a bin inside a tote inside a box because their teleportation skills are legendary. Nope, they were perfectly behaved and just walked with the slightest paintbrush prodding into their new enclosures. Just super easy.

Rehoused a 1" C darlingni from a deli cup into a clear AMAC. Holy cow. That guy nearly made it out. In the blink of an eye he was out of his enclosure, into the new enclosure, over the side of the new enclosure, over the side of the bin, over the side of the tote and halfway up the side of the box where he paused for just a moment long enough for me to catch him with a catch cup. The paintbrush hadn't even touched him yet. Spouse and I were both thrilled we'd gone with the little one instead of the juvenile. I hope he's okay, I never saw him fall, he ran up and down the sides so fast though it was hard to tell if he was jumping or running. I was debating between two enclosures for him and glad I picked the somewhat larger one. Have to say, he'll be going from that enclosure into adult housing when he hits a couple inches. I'll just put that whole enclosure into the new one and fish it out with forceps later. That one definitely surprised me, we had one before and he was a bit defensive, but, didn't give us any trouble on rehouses.

Edited to add, now that the lights have been off in that room for more than an hour, I just snuck in and he's standing on top his hide eating the pre-killed cricket I left him. So, all good. I feel like that was a good lesson in not trusting your prior experiences. Our last C darlingi never did that so we weren't that worried about it. Have to say, that made me a bag method convert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timc

Convinced my girlfriend into the spider room for feeding night. Was closing my T. vagans enclosure when I felt something on my hand; a cricket escaped from the bag. Opened my N. chromatus enclosure, plucked the cricket from my wrist and tossed it in. No big deal, right? I turn to see my girlfriend’s horrified face and she says “You can be playing with these giant spiders and not freak out when you feel something on your hand?!”  To which i responded “Well I’m not _playing…”_


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> The small Th. sp. piura will soon all be ready for their first hunt (over 300 look healthy)!
> View attachment 388299
> 
> 
> This P. emeraldus lady has molted. Unfortunately, a higher quality photo was not possible, but I think you can imagine the great colors!
> View attachment 388300
> 
> 
> This old girl is back from hibernation with a fresh enclosure and will - hopefully - be mated after the next moult!
> View attachment 388301


The P. emeraldus is such a pretty spider. I've only seen photos of them sporadically online, but I've never seen them for sale. The purple tinge of color on her is so beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve1698

Picked up a sexed female P.irminia last month and it laid a sac a week later.  Pulled it today to find it was a phantom. She casually followed the sac out and hung out on the side of the enclosure for some pictures, after which I gave her a slight nudge and she calmly walked on back in!  As far as I'm concerned she has proven herself a good mother!  As a reward I stocked her up on a couple super worms!


----------



## Seemannnni

Rehoused my sling Avic. Juruensis. Was quite a breeze, comfy little upgrade into something a tad clearer and nicer.


----------



## RoachCoach

8 legged said:


> The post office made a mistake and assigned the package incorrectly...


Ah yes. Quaintly known as USPS delivery.


----------



## 8 legged

Family business! Today our team has 150 Theraphosinae sp. piura separated. Almost 3.5 hours of fun!

Reactions: Like 10 | Wow 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

Picked up a shelf via eBay classifieds for 10 euros, rearranged the collection a bit - admired my Hogna Schmitzis after the molt and set an N. Incei MM "classic" to a N. Incei female "gold"! I hope they love each other!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YungRasputin

my Hadrurus arizonensis climbed up inside this canyon rock formation that i had in its enclosure which i didn’t know was hollow, so i decided to temporarily remove it so i could seal it so the scorp wouldn’t get trapped and trying to find the right angle to see, right height so we wouldn’t risk a fall, and not have it fall on my face was a hoot - some good brush strokes and everything was fine tho 

there was also a whole period where I initially couldn’t find them and didn’t know they were up in the rock formation too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

This beauty (T. rasti 0.1) moved into her final enclosure today! She was cooperative, it was easier than expected!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## WolleWolf

Gave my Genic (6")two superworms. She is always hungry

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ceymann

I just fed/ watered all my slings last night so not a big deal maintenance wise, but during my visit to the pet store to get the needed crickets. I couldn't resist and splurged a bit.  
If you Europeans could NOT chime in on how you guys have P. victori available to you for much cheaper that would be appreciated.
Yes there is a faded "1" in front of that 29.99 
I think that makes this #34 for me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Made a document and wrote down all the species I own and when they molted, as well as when they were rehoused, and now it is much better than me taking a crappy pic of them with my phone of when they molted. Also labled some enclosures, because I'm at 18 species now and some multiples, and its getting hard to memorize them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emi248

Today in my spider room someones planning the escape of the century.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 8 legged

Chilobrachys kaeng krachan N1 - now they are hunting their prey!


We put almost 100 animals in separate cans,
90 have already been picked up today.
Likewise, 120 Th. sp. piura are on the way to Berlin and then by ship to the States!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## l4nsky

Rehoused four of my T's on Friday.




6" Poecilotheria subfusca 'Lowland'





3" 0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp Mindanao Central





3" 0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp Mindanao Central







4" 0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp Ho Chi Minh DCF

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Finikan

Saw my h. Mac for the first time since a month and a half ago (when it arrived and during rehouse)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Always makes me happy to see it out and looking for food. 

Rehoused a growing baby t. Albo and a lasiodora parahybana into slightly larger containers. Boyfriend helped and about flipped when LP darted around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RevS

Big mistakes were made.

So. My friends asked me to show them my largest T. I'm not (that) stupid - I wouldn't bring a live tarantula to one of our meetings so I picked the last molt of my oldest Phormictopus specimen.

It's been waiting in a cup for almost 2 months now so I needed to pin it first. I've sexed this spider before and with two consecutive molts I've found no spermatheca so I was 100% sure it's a male.
Still - force of habit - I checked the inside of the molt while pinning it and...

Well. Turns out I was wrong twice in a row. "Durotan" is now a confirmed female Phormictopus sp. "green (gold carapace)".

Now... How do I tell this to the breeder to whom I promised to trade "him" when he matures?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WolleWolf

Phormictopus spec green gold carapace is maybe the most beautyful Phormic on par with purple ex. cautus. Great T!


----------



## Ungoliant

RevS said:


> Well. Turns out I was wrong twice in a row. "Durotan" is now a confirmed female Phormictopus sp. "green (gold carapace)".
> 
> Now... How do I tell this to the breeder to whom I promised to trade "him" when he matures?


Rename her Draka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN

Should have made this post yesterday, I just didn't think of it. Found out that my B. boehmei is finally in heavy premolt. From 2010 to 2018, she molted every 2 years, now she's upped her schedule to 3 years ! My big girl is getting old. At least she's always out and about and very, very pretty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tamra

Two newb firsts yesterday: 

1. my first rehouse
2. my first time setting up a T enclosure

I don't know how you felt when you first rehoused a T, but I was nervous -- equally scared about bolting, hairing or biting, as about hurting the little darling (it's weird to own a pet you find fascinating and adorable but kind of terrifying). It actually went pretty well. I opted not to cup her (I figured it's less stressful for her if she walks into her new tank) so I did the side by side tank thing. When I gently touched her behind with tongs she spun and gave them a resounding thwap, so she's definitely ready to throw down if necessary. So I used a couple of large deli cup lids to restrict her space and gently encourage her. It worked quite well. After a couple of misdirects she more or less calmly walked up over the wall and down into the other tank with little fuss and I don't think she was stressed because there was no running and she didn't try to hide in the new tank. But forget what you may have read about curly hairs not hairing much: she flicked with abandon all the way up the wall. Kind of cute really, if the hairs weren't potentially irritating. Thankfully I moved her on a folding hard plastic card table so I was able to fully wash it down afterward. _Note to self:_ always remember to rehouse near washable surfaces and consider a vinyl apron.

Setting up a new enclosure was so much fun I think it'll be addictive. I just moved her up from the small faunarium she came in to a large faunarium (pic below) while I plan a much better enclosure. I opted to rehouse right away because her hide was so small she could only get her head inside and I figured that might be stressful for her. The substrate may appear a bit shallow (my pet store talked me into the rather pricey tarantula mix from Jurassic) but I made it much deeper on the back side up around the hide, and buried the hide quite deep so it's like a secluded cave. I put a combo thermometer/hygrometer on the wall so I can get a feel for how to keep the humidity right. She was always on the wall in the old enclosure but she's been on the ground a lot in the new one, webbing the leaves together or lounging on top of her hide under the plants, and I just caught her excavating her hide, pulling out the larger bits of bark and leaves and piling them up on the hill. It's fascinating to watch. I think she seems more comfortable already.

Oh, and one more first: I watched her hunt a cricket that she didn't notice when I first dropped it in. It took about a half hour as she patiently waited for it to be near, and she crept toward it with excruciating slowness until pouncing. It was fascinating to watch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scorpiobsession

RevS said:


> Well. Turns out I was wrong twice in a row. "Durotan" is now a confirmed female Phormictopus sp. "green (gold carapace)".
> 
> Now... How do I tell this to the breeder to whom I promised to trade "him" when he matures?


That's a problem I would like to have. I guess you're going to have to get more of them. 3 males for you, and 1 male for the breeder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevS

Scorpiobsession said:


> That's a problem I would like to have. I guess you're going to have to get more of them. 3 males for you, and 1 male for the breeder.


I'd love to but I am limited by space AND the species tripled in price since I got my specimen 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

Fed the new P. Victorii and P. Irminia for the first time each today.  Both are total hunter/killers.  I love my T's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LucN

B. boehmei still hasn't flipped, she just advanced slightly towards the water dish. She'll probably molt in the corner besides it, as she usually does. Would be awesome to be able to sit through the ENTIRE process, but odds are she'll do it while I'll either be sleeping or at work. We shall see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

I had to freshen up my old T. vagans female's enclosure after a giant mushroom laughed at me this morning... Nothing for three years, now this. 
She was anything but pleased, but does not help. Here is her new facility: 



A small G. pulchra boy was buried forever and - despite the molting - still runs through the terrarium with its abdomen raised. I have no idea why, he's been doing it for two years; Does somebody has any idea? 



And apart from that, I stared at my new darling for ages in the home office today. She inspires me to no end!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## tamra

I'm astonished by the complexity of my T's excavation activities since she was moved to her larger enclosure. 

She's spent hours each day hauling bundles of substrate from her hide, after removing all of the bark and leaves and arranging them out on the open areas to web them together into mats.  But what's most interesting is she seems to have decided that she wants the silk fern above her hide to bend down to form a kind of patio cover. She's been very carefully carrying armloads (pedipalp loads?) of substrate up into the center of the plant and carefully depositing them on the ends of the leaves, one leaf at a time. It seems to be a very deliberate maneuver because it's very awkward for her to bring dirt up to that location and she has to slowly work her way in sideways to the core of the plant. Once she has a leaf dipped down to a horizontal position, she's webbing them into place and webbing the substrate to the leaf (hoping the whole plant doesn't fall over soon, because I didn't think she'd be building soil platforms on it!).  

I don't think I'm anthropomorphizing her, though using soil to weigh down leaves is akin to tool usage which is only seen in higher animals, but she seems to have a plan and she's forming a very functional roof and upper platform that would block anyone seeing her from the top if she was sitting outside her hide  -- important in the wild, considering many birds eat spiders. It's possible this behavior is coincidental or instinctual binary thinking, but if so, the binary code is quite complex as though multiple "dip switches" are in play to account for multiple, possibly conflicting conditions. My background is in computer programming with some training in swarm intelligence and behavioral psychology so that does color my views (and possibly makes these posts boring for others!). But from a pure logic point of view, let's just say I'd find this very challenging to reproduce in computer code compared to, say, the behavior of bees or ants, which is very well studied in artificial intelligence research. 

Whoever says a tarantula is a boring pet has never spent a day watching one. 

* When I told my spouse I wanted a tarantula he said "sure, if you want one, but it's not at all interesting to me."  The last two nights I've been making dinner alone because he's in the living room entranced by our "boring" spider and bringing back reports of the progress she's making.



8 legged said:


> I had to freshen up my old T. vagans female's enclosure after a giant mushroom laughed at me this morning... Nothing for three years, now this.
> She was anything but pleased, but does not help. Here is her new facility:
> View attachment 392744
> 
> 
> A small G. pulchra boy was buried forever and - despite the molting - still runs through the terrarium with its abdomen raised. I have no idea why, he's been doing it for two years; Does somebody has any idea?
> View attachment 392745
> 
> 
> And apart from that, I stared at my new darling for ages in the home office today. She inspires me to no end!
> View attachment 392746


You got some amazing pictures for this post!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WolleWolf

My Pamphobeteus sp. antinous (4") is normally living reclusive and when she is out she is hungry. Gave her a superworm after that pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

WolleWolf said:


> My Pamphobeteus sp. antinous (4") is normally living reclusive and when she is out she is hungry. Gave her a superworm after that pic.
> View attachment 392856


Nice spider!
Why is s/he flickering so much hair?


----------



## Rigor Mortis

A few weeks ago I was volunteered by a coworker to participate in a programme where kids get to read a book to an animal in order to gain confidence in reading aloud. It's usually in person and with a trained therapy dog but for now it's on Zoom with any calm animal on camera. Wednesday my T. albo made his debut when a little girl who said she was terrified of spiders wanted to read to him. I'm glad my first MM gets to do something cool before he kicks it, not that he knows what's going on. That's the most excitement we've had in the spider room these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## tamra

Rigor Mortis said:


> A few weeks ago I was volunteered by a coworker to participate in a programme where kids get to read a book to an animal in order to gain confidence in reading aloud. It's usually in person and with a trained therapy dog but for now it's on Zoom with any calm animal on camera. Wednesday my T. albo made his debut when a little girl who said she was terrified of spiders wanted to read to him. I'm glad my first MM gets to do something cool before he kicks it, not that he knows what's going on. That's the most excitement we've had in the spider room these days.


That is so amazing. I was scared of spiders as a kid. Adults are often afraid to confront their phobias because it means they have to be exposed to the thing that frightens them but in reality you’re often exposed to those things anyway so you keep getting triggered. Getting over the fear is ne less thing to worry about but it’s rare that people work on these sort of things with children. Your T is providing a great service!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

The morning started with a not so easy rehouse of my Tapinauchenius polybotes (0.1). She wasn't happy, but has meanwhile explored her new terrain and is eating a cricket!





On Monday a friend sent an adult Pterinochilus murinus female, so I have prepared an enclosure accordingly. Worked with excess clay for the first time. Now just have to dry it! Turtle substrate is under the clay layer. Should offer optimal conditions!




The current generation of Hogna Schmitzi is also constantly growing, so I made a couple of enclosures for them at the same time. Of course these also have to dry first!




And now I'm starting my Sunday run! Hurray and manic greetings!  

There is more to be done later, part two may follow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

So, the Hognas are in the new home (I had dried them in the oven).



Two Pterinopelma sazimai slings have moved into the old enclosure of the Hognas (as you can see in the pictures, this move was overdue!).




Last but not least, my Phidippus regius "Everglades" couple got their final enclosure! Two more moults then the male changes to the female...



I still repaired the cover of the Th. Stirmi enclosure (replaced the silicone with proper glue, as this acrylic holds better!). 



It was a great sunday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> So, the Hognas are in the new home (I had dried them in the oven).
> View attachment 393044
> 
> 
> Two Pterinopelma sazimai slings have moved into the old enclosure of the Hognas (as you can see in the pictures, this move was overdue!).
> View attachment 393045
> View attachment 393046
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Phidippus regius "Everglades" couple got their final enclosure! Two more moults then the male changes to the female...
> View attachment 393047
> 
> 
> I still repaired the cover of the Th. Stirmi enclosure (replaced the silicone with proper glue, as this acrylic holds better!).
> View attachment 393049
> 
> 
> It was a great sunday!


I love your enclosures! The clay idea is really cool, maybe I'll give it a shot eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## USNGunner

My new P. Victorii sling and P. Irminia sling "Darth Malak" and "Tigger" were out and about today.  Totally cool.

My P. Cambredgei is in heavy pre-molt and going to be "yuge!" very soon. Pictures as soon as it happens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joossa

Caught her digging by the water bowl. After she got tired of digging, she went to go wrestle with the fake succulents in her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## tamra

Woke up to a pristine water bowl. Yesssss. 

She finished weighting down the silk fern over her hide entrance and built a nice dirt ramp over the top so her hide can only be accessed from a narrow strip down the side and around behind the ramp (hidden basement entrance, clever).

She's spending most of her time underground now but she opened a large window in her main cavern so I can watch her nap (and worry the whole thing is going to collapse on her).

I think my curly hair is fossorial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

tamra said:


> She's spending most of her time underground now but she opened a large window in her main cavern so I can watch her nap (and worry the whole thing is going to collapse on her).


My grandson's B. Hamorii did that and stayed for a month.  LOL.  We were panicked the entire time that it was going to cave in with as much as he dug out.  Go figure.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## KenNet

My female Chilobrachys fimbriatus died for no obvious reason.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Feeding day today. My N. chromatus looking downright dignified after the takedown.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevS

So... Bad news this time.
First I got informed that my H.pulchripes male I've loaned to a breeder didn't survive. Well. That was something I was prepared for.
Unfortunately - yesterday, only a few days later - I've found one of the two slings I've got in exchange in a death curl.
I flipped it over and put a droplet of water on it's mouth but this morning I've confirmed that it died...

Two losses from the same species in one week... Damn.

On the subject of the sling: I used one of the vials I've used to grow slings in before - each saw 2-3 slings live in them for a few months and worked just fine. In fact the other sling still seems to be in good health (I was stressing over it yesterday). Both are kept the same, with the same substrate (neither tried digging, the one that died did very little webbing while the other built a web castle), feeding and watering schedules and even stay right next to each other on the shelf. The slings were last fed a week ago and got nice and plump already so I expected to see molts in a week or two - I doubt it is a case of dehydration.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Ungoliant

RevS said:


> Unfortunately - yesterday, only a few days later - I've found one of the two slings I've got in exchange in a death curl.
> I flipped it over and put a droplet of water on it's mouth but this morning I've confirmed that it died...
> 
> Two losses from the same species in one week... Damn.
> 
> On the subject of the sling: I used one of the vials I've used to grow slings in before - each saw 2-3 slings live in them for a few months and worked just fine. In fact the other sling still seems to be in good health (I was stressing over it yesterday). Both are kept the same, with the same substrate (neither tried digging, the one that died did very little webbing while the other built a web castle), feeding and watering schedules and even stay right next to each other on the shelf. The slings were last fed a week ago and got nice and plump already so I expected to see molts in a week or two - I doubt it is a case of dehydration.


Occasionally, through no fault of the keeper, a sling just doesn't make it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RevS

Ungoliant said:


> Occasionally, through no fault of the keeper, a sling just doesn't make it.


Thanks for those words - after 2 years I'm back to stressing over my care and if I did everything right.
Truth be told I've noticed neither of the slings are as feisty as my first specimen of this species was - I was looking forward to them molting and seeing if that'll change.
Still - I'll be extra careful now with all of my slings - especially now in a heatwave. Hopefully they all molt soon and get a bit stronger.

Update:
As I've said - I've checked the sling this morning - flipped it back to the upright position but it was in a death curl and 100% unresponsive - I then lightly pulled one of it's legs away from the body with my poking stick and still got no reaction hence why I assumed the sling is gone.

I've returned from work and wanted to dispose of it now but the sling jumped at the touch! I'm not very hopeful for it but now I have some sort of a clue. The sling now shows heavy symptoms of DKS so it seems the room got contaminated with something... I'll keep an eye on my other slings and try to identify the cause.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Last night my B. emilia proved himself a resourceful little dude. Dropped a mealworm into his enclosure and he didn’t go for it, which is pretty normal for him. Except I dropped it before I fully crushed the head and the stupid thing burrowed. I figured eh, I‘ll give him some time and cup him later. Came back a few hours later and he was covered in dirt with the worm in his mouth. He’s not super great at hunting so I’m happy with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Metallattorney

My _bumba horrida _hooked out today.  That was disappointing.  My _ceratogyrus darlingi_ though looks like it will be female.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## kristof55

I fed my _T. albopilosus_, Mickey (my first ever T!), for the first time today since picking them up this past Monday. They took down a large and a medium cricket and then did a funny little dance, turning in a circle as they chowed down. It was adorable—included a brief video here.

...I give myself a week or less until I pull the trigger on an _L. parahybana_.

View attachment IMG_8352.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Slept badly, hence: *Tonight*_ in the spider-room!_

MM, N. incei gold



P. cancerides doesn´t like the flashlight (she doesn´t like anything ;-)



"Big mama" in the house...



T. polybotes (yes, I've posted too many pictures of her lately, but I love her)



This lady will be mated next week (P. murinus)



P. sp. vespertinus



B. simoroxigorum has also left the cave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevS

Feeding and watering day... Well. I've watered enclosures a few days ago due to reasons).

All of my other spiders seem fine, the other Harpactira slings closed itself inside the web castle. In fact - all of my slings have now burrowed or hid in a way and I could see that my haplopelma has actually molted overnight.
With this I am once again at a dead end as I don't know what affected one of the slings to such degree while others seem completely fine.

As for the sick sling. It's unresponsive again and I am having a hard time telling if it's dead already or not (it seems to shift positions a bit). I'll let nature run it's course. It seems to be just barely clinging to life.

It has been a hard week...

Edit:


8 legged said:


> P. cancerides doesn´t like the flashlight (she doesn´t like anything ;-)


So... She's kinda like my Sp. "green (gold carapace)". Angry the moment I look in her direction...



8 legged said:


> B. simoroxigorum has also left the cave


Beautiful!

On a different note - how do you keep fittonia plants alive in your enclosures?
When I plant them in coco fiber they go from "I'm dying because it's so dry" to "Lol - root rot" with one watering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

RevS said:


> Feeding and watering day... Well. I've watered enclosures a few days ago due to reasons).
> 
> All of my other spiders seem fine, the other Harpactira slings closed itself inside the web castle. In fact - all of my slings have now burrowed or hid in a way and I could see that my haplopelma has actually molted overnight.
> With this I am once again at a dead end as I don't know what affected one of the slings to such degree while others seem completely fine.
> 
> As for the sick sling. It's unresponsive again and I am having a hard time telling if it's dead already or not (it seems to shift positions a bit). I'll let nature run it's course. It seems to be just barely clinging to life.
> 
> It has been a hard week...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> So... She's kinda like my Sp. "green (gold carapace)". Angry the moment I look in her direction...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> On a different note - how do you keep fittonia plants alive in your enclosures?
> When I plant them in coco fiber they go from "I'm dying because it's so dry" to "Lol - root rot" with one watering.


I use turtlesubstrate mixed with vermiculite. 
I just sprinkle some coco fiber over the surface so that it doesn't look so boring. Coco fiber is not earth, just waste - nothing grows there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Rehoused my new A. anax from the insanely large enclosure she was in to a more appropriate one. She wasn’t very happy about it but so far it was still the chillest rehouse I’ve done. Last time was my N. coloratovillosus and that sure was fun. It looked like she only used about a third of the enclosure she was in anyway, so I’m hoping this new one will work for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevS

8 legged said:


> I use turtlesubstrate mixed with vermiculite.
> I just sprinkle some coco fiber over the surface so that it doesn't look so boring. Coco fiber is not earth, just waste - nothing grows there!


Explains why I get far better results with a mixture of topsoil and coco fiber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiuseppeCharcodes

Brand new to the hobby. Last night I was having trouble sleeping, so I checked the enclosure. My little A. chalcodes decided to show off and nearly lift the entire damn lid off the enclosure. Had to coax the spider away from the top and put a heavy box of change on top. A little unnerving- also awesome, I love this little thing.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## 8 legged

The old buck actually hit the bull's eye again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## emartinm28

Successfully moved my entire collection from New York to Colorado over 3 days. Exhausting but with careful planning I had 0 casualties or issues

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## RevS

Urgent NEWS!

Yesterday my healthy H. pulchripes sling molted without issues - further confirming that I didn't do anything wrong when it comes to keeping them.

As for the sick sling. It remained in a constant death curl since Wednesday - it wasn't responding to stimuli at all since Friday but I didn't dispose of it because it appeared to change positions ever slightly between times I checked on it.
Today when I returned from work it actually reacted when I blew some air at it - slightly wiggling it's legs - something it has last done on Thursday. It didn't seem discoordinated like back then but rather very weak.
I left the sling as it was - glad that I didn't dispose of it after all.

I've checked on it a few minutes ago and to my surprise it has successfully molted!




I've been busy the entire afternoon so I don't know how long ago it molted and how long it's been on it's back now.

I'll keep you updated on the situation.

Yes - the enclosure is pretty moist. It has been since last Wednesday when I discovered it in a death curl and tried to put some water on it's mouth. The air isn't stuffy and there is no smell so it shouldn't be a problem and it definitely didn't worsen the situation over the week.

Edit:
I checked on it after writing this and it flipped back to the upright position!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Cleared out my A. anax’s old enclosure today. Her previous keepers had her in a giant glass terrarium with a mesh lid that didn’t even close properly. Got it emptied and discovered 2 mealworm beetles, a living mealworm, a pupa, and a dead mealworm inside. Granted these were all at the bottom of the enclosure but it makes me angry on my new spider’s behalf. They were clearly overfeeding her. Glad she’s with me now in a properly sized enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

Daisy was not hungry today again. At least she didn't kick hairs and is still looking pretty.   Will offer a small meal again in 4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finikan

Had to do a rehouse for my invisible OBT sling. Located two little feet hiding under a leaf. Carefully brushed the dirt and webbing away and set the leaf in another container and out pops this little orange punk! Had it since it was 3/4" and haven't seen orange before today!


----------



## joossa

Peach has been very active with the warmer summer weather lately. Tonight, she believed she was an arboreal T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685

Today, for the first time ever, one of my Ts emerged from his burrow with hooks. Considering that, I had a little chuckle about having named him Molly a couple of years ago when I bought him. I'm sure it makes no difference to him, but I think it's a little funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finikan

Caught my M. Robustum out taking a look at 04:30. No wonder I never see him out of his lair... I'm not one for midnight strolls.
Really need to get it into a clearer enclosure, then again, it's never out anyway.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

scooter1685 said:


> Today, for the first time ever, one of my Ts emerged from his burrow with hooks. Considering that, I had a little chuckle about having named him Molly a couple of years ago when I bought him. I'm sure it makes no difference to him, but I think it's a little funny.


This has happened to me three times, lol. I've got Peggy, Scarlet, and Gretchen, all males. Folks have asked me why I don't change their names after I find out they're males and I say it's not like it makes a difference to the spider, so why would I bother?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

I think I had a successful P. langenbucheri mating today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Woke up to find my E. campestratus sling in a semi death curl. She'd been down at the bottom of her burrow so long, she couldn't climb out to get to the water. (Enclosure too deep? HAS to be my fault.)
Switched her to a new home, moister substrate. Tried flipping her over to put some water on her mouth parts but she was objecting so I managed to get the water down the wall and under/around her. Figure that the fact that she was "with it" enough to object is a cautiously positive sign.
Keeping a steady eye on her for the moment. Feel horrible.
I've been awake for two hours and today already sucks.

ETA: She's across the enclosure and up on the cork bark now. Crisis over. Lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Finikan

M. Robustum is still out but refusing food. Sucks because it's so much fun to watch it eat!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. anax finally went into her hide. Only for a few hours but I'm happy seeing her fully explore her new enclosure.


----------



## LucN

After nearly 2 weeks and a half of wait, my B. boehmei flipped earlier today to molt. Crossing fingers that all goes well. Hopefully later tonight or overnight I'll have a shiny new spider

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## joossa

LucN said:


> After nearly 2 weeks and a half of wait, my B. boehmei flipped earlier today to molt. Crossing fingers that all goes well. Hopefully later tonight or overnight I'll have a shiny new spider


How big is it and how long has it refused food for?


----------



## LucN

joossa said:


> How big is it and how long has it refused food for?


Must be 6" or close to it. She last ate over 2 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

LucN said:


> Must be 6" or close to it. She last ate over 2 months ago.


Best of luck! Make sure to post again to let us know how it goes. Can't wait to see her brilliant colors.

I'm keeping a close eye on my B. boehmei since she has refused food for a while too.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Today I noticed these guys are already there, lol.
_Chilobrachys sp. _"Kaeng Krachan".



Also, this girl started her eggsac "sheet". 
_Sickius longibulbi.

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## LucN

Ok, so she molted overnight. I can't get a good look at her yet because she's still hiding and the molt is in the way, but as soon as she feels comfortable enough to come out, I'll provide pictures in a brand new thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

At the beginning of the year I treated myself to three Hognas from three different breeders and it looks like there is a male among them! Hooray!

It should now be sub-adult or even adult. The legs are significantly longer than the other two!




The women have enough space with 30 x 20 cm!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

After 145 days in it's burrow, my G. pulchra, Inmate #76932 has finally molted. 
Now let's see how long till the burrow is unsealed and it reappears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin

me: *provides multiple hides and a pre-made burrow* 

blue baboon: *chills near the top of the enclosure* 

me:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

RIP Hansel. 
You were a stud.

Reactions: Sad 7


----------



## 8 legged

DomGom TheFather said:


> RIP Hansel.
> You were a stud.
> View attachment 394909


How long did he make it after his last molt?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

8 legged said:


> How long did he make it after his last molt?


Not even a year. Maybe nine months.
He didn't eat for most of it but took a roach a couple weeks ago so i thought he'd be around longer. Towards the end he was _really_ wondering. I think he just wore himself out.

I think he hooked out around Christmas.
So, more like eight months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 1


----------



## YungRasputin

DomGom TheFather said:


> Not even a year. Maybe nine months.
> He didn't eat for most of it but took a roach a couple weeks ago so i thought he'd be around longer. Towards the end he was _really_ wondering. I think he just wore himself out.


I am so v sorry for your loss friend - what species? he was absolutely gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

YungRasputin said:


> I am so v sorry for your loss friend - what species? he was absolutely gorgeous


P. murinus.
The males really don't last long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged

I also think it was just about time. My P. murinus MM has now been paired twice and continues to build sperm networks. But hardly eats anymore ... He matured out in march but will not survive this year. According to my observation, OW males die earlier than NWs.


----------



## YungRasputin

update: 

woke up to see that they were exceptionally busy last night and have a good start on a tunnel - not the greatest of quality photo but I’m still relieved they’re getting settled in proper now


----------



## kristof55

Looked up from my computer just now and Mickey the T. albo, who had been chilling peacefully on the other side of the enclosure all morning, was sitting face first in their water dish. Apparently the goofy little fluffball was thirsty after their cricket meal yesterday. (Sorry about the glare—didn't want to disturb them by taking the lid off.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

kristof55 said:


> Looked up from my computer just now and Mickey the T. albo, who had been chilling peacefully on the other side of the enclosure all morning, was sitting face first in their water dish. Apparently the goofy little fluffball was thirsty after their cricket meal yesterday. (Sorry about the glare—didn't want to disturb them by taking the lid off.)


You have a beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My N. coloratovillosus has a really nasty temperament, goes right to threat pose at the slightest thing. It was suggested I change the plants and give it a bigger hide.
It has now stuffed the hide with substrate, then ripped out the plant and stuffed it into the water dish.

I give up. There's no pleasing some people.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kristof55

Feel like I'm spamming this thread, but I rehoused Mickey the T. albo in their new enclosure today and I love it! Got a few hairs kicked at me in the process, but I can't say I blame them... can't be easy to have your entire life uprooted and then get deposited into an entirely new environment. On the plus side, it's going to be a good long while before I have to do anything major to this new enclosure.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

ConstantSorrow said:


> My N. coloratovillosus has a really nasty temperament, goes right to threat pose at the slightest thing. It was suggested I change the plants and give it a bigger hide.
> It has now stuffed the hide with substrate, then ripped out the plant and stuffed it into the water dish.
> 
> I give up. There's no pleasing some people.


Mine is really nasty too. She's like Satan incarnate. By far the worst tempered tarantula I have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Mine is really nasty too. She's like Satan incarnate. By far the worst tempered tarantula I have.


Mine isn't sexed yet. If it's a male, we could mate them and create a strain of tarantula demons.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YungRasputin

think my Yeti (M. balfouri) is in pre-molt - glare kind of ruins the pic but they’ve sealed up the burrow with dirt:


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Old lady made me a surprise. Lol. 

_Pterinopelma sazimai






_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Put in new water dish for N. coloratovillosus since it filled the last one with fake plant.
So it dragged the fake plant across the enclosure and stuffed it into the new water dish.
<expletive>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant

A few days ago, I gave Bulldozer (_Grammostola pulchra_) a dubia roach, but I must not have crushed its head enough, because it promptly buried itself, and I could not find it.

A few days later, my husband gave her a white roach as a special treat.  I said, "OK, but if we find the other roach, we have to remove it, because that is too much food."  The next day, I saw Dozer trying to drag her water dish back to get at the first roach, which was hiding between the dish and the wall.  I distracted Dozer to remove the roach before she could reach it.

Dozer spent the next several hours tearing apart her enclosure to find it.  (I felt kind of bad for taking the roach and was tempted to give her something else, but she really doesn't need another meal.)












Roach Search (♀ Grammostola pulchra 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 17, 2021
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
mature female
pulchra




						Bulldozer tore apart her enclosure looking for a roach that I removed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenNet

Rehoused my adult female Holothele longipes  and my small Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia (no colors yet). All went smooth. Nothing ever happens...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

Another rehouse.  This time my Neoholothele incei.  When folks say these guys are fast, they are not just whistling dixie!  

This was a challenging rehouse. The enclosure and tunnels were all one giant webbed maze or hide, dirt, and everything else in there. It all wanted to come up in one chunk. So not smushing the T was obviously the first priority, but that quickly changed to, "DO NOT LET THAT THING CHARGE UP THE TONGS!" LOL.

Seriously an interesting morning as I was not prepared for one giant web mass. But we got it done. 

With the entire works in my "roach sorting/transfer" tub, I ended up lifting the blob over to the new enclosure and it teleported down into it. But then, just as my grandson put the lid on, it tried teleporting up and out. One second it was down on the deck, then there it was up at the top corner. "Click!" Kyan froze in place holding the lid "on", but not pushing it down an risking pinching feet. The kid thinks fast 

Finally Inky dropped down a bit and we got it closed. Ok, Grandpa can breath now. A successful day. Lessons learned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

I rehoused a Psalmopoeus pulcher sling out of a moldy enclosure into something more sightly

I installed LEDs on my spider shelf.

Fed everyone.

And started trying to teach my Tapinauchenius violaceus the keys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday, I set up two enclosures for the _Grammostola grossa_ and _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ that I got from Repticon.

I also downsized the enclosures of my new Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" and _Kochiana brunnipes_, because the enclosures I had prepared in advance of receiving them turned out to be a bit too big.  In particular, I was concerned that the _Kochiana brunnipes_ might be able to escape through the ventilation holes, so as a safeguard, I had placed the enclosure in a plastic bag in case it got out.  My concerns proved well-founded, because when I removed the old enclosure from the bag to do the rehousing, I found "Houdini" chilling in the bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

First day of vacation and time for the 8 legs! I have just given a final enclosure to a P. victori and a P. emeraldus - easy transfer! A sling shelf was refilled, then I was able to take some pictures...

P. emeraldus in her new home:




P. victori after transfer:




A. purpurea and A. minatrix slings:




Hungry Chromatopelma and Ph. cancerides outside:




Sling self:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My A. seemanni has returned to the surface since molting, and is either not mature or not male.
I wish I could get a pic for the board, (s)he looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## 8 legged

G. pulchra and A. chalcodes waiting for prey:




M. balfouris, as usual in a heap although there is enough space available and a P. reduncus juvenile: 




T. seladonia sling and my Ph. regius girl:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YungRasputin

hello darkness my old friend, i’ve come to talk with you again


----------



## dangerforceidle

Ungoliant said:


> A few days ago, I gave Bulldozer (_Grammostola pulchra_) a dubia roach, but I must not have crushed its head enough, because it promptly buried itself, and I could not find it.
> 
> A few days later, my husband gave her a white roach as a special treat.  I said, "OK, but if we find the other roach, we have to remove it, because that is too much food."  The next day, I saw Dozer trying to drag her water dish back to get at the first roach, which was hiding between the dish and the wall.  I distracted Dozer to remove the roach before she could reach it.
> 
> Dozer spent the next several hours tearing apart her enclosure to find it.  (I felt kind of bad for taking the roach and was tempted to give her something else, but she really doesn't need another meal.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roach Search (♀ Grammostola pulchra 4")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Aug 17, 2021
> __ 1
> __
> brazilian black tarantula
> bulldozer
> female
> grammostola
> grammostola pulchra
> mature female
> pulchra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldozer tore apart her enclosure looking for a roach that I removed.


Poor spider is so hungry.


----------



## YungRasputin

my A. avicularia is actively molting rn


----------



## Finikan

Lost my a. braunshauseni (M2, right?) Sling today. I thought it was dehydrated, so I watched it drink some water. It didn't survive, could also have been impaction.  I don't think it was doing well since I got it, didn't eat, drink, or poop. Very lethargic as well.

Luckily, my local exotics store convinced a customer to bring back a freebie N. chromatus that he had given her, she didn't take very good care of it's enclosure. So, I got a little rescue sling today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## USNGunner

Finikan said:


> Lost my a. braunshauseni (M2, right?) Sling today. I thought it was dehydrated, so I watched it drink some water. It didn't survive, could also have been impaction.  I don't think it was doing well since I got it, didn't eat, drink, or poop. Very lethargic as well.
> 
> Luckily, my local exotics store convinced a customer to bring back a freebie N. chromatus that he had given her, she didn't take very good care of it's enclosure. So, I got a little rescue sling today!


Well, that sucks.

But that's awesome.

We'll call this one push?


----------



## Finikan

USNGunner said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> But that's awesome.
> 
> We'll call this one push?


I'm excited to add this one to the collection. Pic in the new additions thread  Very sad for my little avic. Have not had a death in a very long time, but I understand it was out of my control and I did what I could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

Finikan said:


> I'm excited to add this one to the collection. Pic in the new additions thread  Very sad for my little avic. Have not had a death in a very long time, but I understand it was out of my control and I did what I could.


Then it goes to the win column.   Sorry for the avic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

One of the Long lost Hapalapous sp Columbia (lg) made an appearance.  It has been months and that beastie has doubled in size.  




And speaking of Tarantula's being ambush predators. My P. cambredgei lies in wait in her new home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## YungRasputin

will try to take photos tomorrow so it can be properly identified however i just got home from work and per usual, i went into my spider room to check on my babies - as i reach for my C. Marshalli sling’s enclosure i notice that there’s a true spider crawling around the side of an empty enclosure i have saved for my next scorpion lmao literally just hopped in the enclosure

so i caught with a vial and quickly fixed up a little enclosure for it using an empty sling box - hilarious and awesome - the spiders literally catch themselves around here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GiuseppeCharcodes

Went away for a single night, and my A. chalcodes dug a nice long tunnel for herself. First time I've seen her do this, so exciting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My T. albo was completely upside down hanging from the lid of his enclosure last night. It's not mesh, just the plastic slats, but boy was he hanging on. I know some would suggest a rehouse but he's going on a year mature, it doesn't seem practical to me. He got down safely and ate a mealworm for me.


----------



## Boomkip

Drilling some ventilation holes with my handydandy dremel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Chilobrachys sp. _"Prachuap Khiri Khan"
_



Nhandu carapoensis

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My new Bumba horrida sling is doing fantastic so far. I honestly didn't think much of the species when I first saw photos of them online, but when I saw the slings at the reptile expo I was stunned at how bright and beautiful they were, even though they were so tiny. I dropped a prekilled mealworm into the enclosureand to my surprise the sling ate the entire thing over the course of about 24 hours, not once putting it down. I think that this species is a new unexpected favorite. My P. ornata sling is also settling in nicely. It's already created a burrow at the base of a piece of cork bark, with its little spindly legs sticking out. At night it's been working hard to construct some dirt curtains. It looks like a little fluff ball with legs. Hoping it's a female, but who knows. Much too tiny to even attempt sexing it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GiuseppeCharcodes

Went to try and move my A. chalcodes to replace the water dish. She turned right around and tagged the paint brush- thought for a second she would run up the handle. Now she's threat posturing at the new one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tamra

tamra said:


> She's spending most of her time underground now but she opened a large window in her main cavern so I can watch her nap (and worry the whole thing is going to collapse on her).
> 
> I think my curly hair is fossorial.


My T has been underground about 5 weeks now, so most of the time I've owned her. I keep the water dish full and waffle about buying some fresh mealworms or crickets for when she comes out. The old mealworms are alive but their bedding is getting gooey. 

The window into her lair is still open but she spends most of her time deeper in where I can't see her. I have a NEST cam trained on the window so once in a while I scan the footage and see a fuzzy knee or a foot for a few seconds. She's excavated so much of the heavy substrate the whole thing is defying gravity at this point.

In the meantime I named her Kuku (short for Mayan god Kukulkan -- seemed fitting) and printed a photo of her and put it in a frame above her enclosure so I remember what she looks like and can point to it if anyone asks what lives in the box of dirt. Kind of like tending a zen garden so far ...

There is a big reptile show in Calgary in two weeks. Never been to one but I'm looking forward to checking it out and maybe seeing some new species in person (if it's not shut down due to the colossal COVID surge we're experiencing at the mo).  Ya ... enjoying everyone else's posts though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

One of my girls rearranging her burrow before an expected molt (her sis molted a couple days ago).

Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Today, I pulled these guys out of the enclosure, lol.

_Proshapalopus amazonicus

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## KenNet

What happened today?

Nothing much really.

My Brachypelma hamorii is doing nothing, but looking gorgeous as always.




My female sp. Hati Hati is climbing the walls and it looks like she needs a new enclosure. I agree with her. Coming soon.




My female Haploclastus devamatha really do know how to poop away from her turret, so I had to clean the glass once again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. anax has started excavating. Makes me happy, she was so stressed after her rehouse and didn't seem too pleased with me. But now I guess she's settling in properly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GiuseppeCharcodes

My Avic avic randomly had a huge crack in the side of its Kritter Keeper. I had to real quick find a replacement- and so I created this Frankenstein'd up thing. I actually like how much height this one has compared to the old enclosure.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

These guys are almost there.
_Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan"





And I pulled out an eggsac from this little one. 
_Sickius longibulbi





_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

Arachnid Addicted said:


> These guys are almost there.
> _Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan"
> View attachment 398179
> 
> View attachment 398176
> 
> 
> And I pulled out an eggsac from this little one.
> _Sickius longibulbi
> View attachment 398177
> 
> View attachment 398174
> 
> View attachment 398178
> _


love that you breed these uncommon species, you should get your hands on some of the rarer Typhochlaena sp and have a hand at breeding em.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## corydalis

Rehoused my C. lividus (sub?) female as she pretty much grew out her old enclosure. I was eager to grab the opportunity to take a few hundred million picture of her, since I had no idea if I will ever see her again after she settled. My lass had other plans though, so after a couple of shots I was compelled to move her into her new home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## tamra

corydalis said:


> Rehoused my C. lividus (sub?)


She. Is. Stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tamra

So ... using a nestcam to spy on my T is one of my better decisions as a novice keeper. She finally opened a small entrance to her hide the other day and started peeking out. This morning she was halfway out so I dropped in a cricket but she ducked back into her hide and the cricket vanished behind the plants. 

I was worried I fed her too soon after a potential molt and figured I'd spend my evening looking for the cricket, possibly having to pull the enclosure apart if it got down into her truly expansive cavern network. 

But while I was out the camera picked up the cricket, an hour later, calmly crawling around the water dish in the foreground and in the background, Kuku's hairy legs sloooowly stretching out from the darkness of her darkened cave. Seriously. It was like a horror movie for crickets. Or arachnophobes.  

She calmly stalked the cricket for about 10 minutes, pounced, then gently carried it back underground. She's so dainty for a T.

My footage is really blurry but it saved me a ton of worry and potentially digging up my T's home. I'm going to work on a better camera setup because it's so worth it. 

Also, my T is alive and eating so yay!  Unfortunately, the grainy footage hasn't revealed if she's molted. I'm hoping to see her booty because she had a little bald patch from kicking hairs when I rehoused her. Patience ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## DonT

Steve1698 said:


> Picked up a sexed female P.irminia last month and it laid a sac a week later.  Pulled it today to find it was a phantom. She casually followed the sac out and hung out on the side of the enclosure for some pictures, after which I gave her a slight nudge and she calmly walked on back in!  As far as I'm concerned she has proven herself a good mother!  As a reward I stocked her up on a couple super worms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388399
> View attachment 388400
> View attachment 388401
> View attachment 388402





Steve1698 said:


> Picked up a sexed female P.irminia last month and it laid a sac a week later.  Pulled it today to find it was a phantom. She casually followed the sac out and hung out on the side of the enclosure for some pictures, after which I gave her a slight nudge and she calmly walked on back in!  As far as I'm concerned she has proven herself a good mother!  As a reward I stocked her up on a couple super worms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388399
> View attachment 388400
> View attachment 388401
> View attachment 388402


Hey Steve. Do you need a male? I have a freshly molted MM.


----------



## USNGunner

tamra said:


> Also, my T is alive and eating so yay!  Unfortunately, the grainy footage hasn't revealed if she's molted. I'm hoping to see her booty because she had a little bald patch from kicking hairs when I rehoused her. Patience ...


What camera are you using? And what are you looking to get? I've been thinking about this very thing but don't know doodly about any of that tech.


----------



## USNGunner

Whoa.  Good day today.  P. Cambredgei and a freshly molted P. Irminia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

corydalis said:


> Rehoused my C. lividus (sub?) female as she pretty much grew out her old enclosure. I was eager to grab the opportunity to take a few hundred million picture of her, since I had no idea if I will ever see her again after she settled. My lass had other plans though, so after a couple of shots I was compelled to move her into her new home.
> 
> View attachment 398204
> View attachment 398207


Gorgeous photos. I love the details.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

It happened. 3 years and 10 spiders later, it happened. One of them put dirt in her water dish.  I thought I was pretty lucky having none of these ungrateful jerks who fling sub into a water dish like it's nobody's business but my A. anax decided to break the trend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## tamra

USNGunner said:


> What camera are you using? And what are you looking to get? I've been thinking about this very thing but don't know doodly about any of that tech.


I'm a tech geek so I've got several cameras.  I've been using an older Nest camera which can produce very sharp video. I used to love it because I could keep a rolling 2 week stream on the cloud for free, but Nest was purchased by Google a few years ago though and now you have to pay a monthly fee ($8 I think) to keep the data. Otherwise, it's only useful as a live camera. The new fee annoys me so I've been experimenting with some other options for home security.

Amazon's blink cameras are pretty good and can be used indoor and outdoor, but they only capture very short clips when there is movement. And a slow moving spider typically won't set them off. You can drop in for a live view, but again, only for short segments. My Blink is perfect for capturing who came to my front door, but not much else. 

I also have some Wyze cameras. I was skeptical because they are WAY cheaper than most of the other options. Nest cameras are over $200 in Canada, Wyze are just over $40. They have a model that you can pan remotely and the image quality is great. Wyze also charges a fee to keep your video stream, BUT they allow you to add a data card to keep the data locally in each camera. I think I paid $20 for a card that keeps about a 10 day stream. I use these as security cameras to monitor the front and side of my street [Am I starting to sound paranoid? It was handy when someone crashed into my neighbor's car and drove off. I also, weirdly, caught the Property Brothers and their 8 car film crew beside my house setting up for their in-vehicle shooting in our area. I live on a long corner lot with an unusually large amount of open street parking, so our corner is a popular meetup place]. 

Anyway, main camera issues: Nest has a great web interface. I can quickly scan my video to look for movement then scan more slowly to target the area I want to see. Creating clips to save is easy once you get the hang of it and they are stored online so you can share them, and they are easy to download. Wyze has a great cheap camera but a lousy web interface. Going through the stream can be excruciating because you can't scan as you go. You have to pick a spot in the video and wait for it to load. So it's fine for keeping a security stream you only have to check if something serious happens.

Both Nest and Wyze offer pretty good live viewing via the web or phone app. So far it's worth paying the fee for the Nest storage until Wyze improves their web options because the Nest camera really is very usable. Oh, and Nest has an interface for my ipad, phone and PC. The other two don't have PC options, just mobile devices. 

My biggest issue with the image quality right now isn't the camera. There are deep shadows in my spider tank, uneven light, and a lot of glare/haze from the acrylic sides which hampers focus. Also, the tank is lit from the other side with a himilayan salt lamp I have on a time for a bit of warmth and light. The Nest has excellent night vision so my nighttime video is very sharp where it's not interrupted by reflections. I'm working to see if I can minimize these issues -- getting a glass or better quality tank might help. 

If I perfect my setup I'll share my specs. The spider really is incredibly interesting, but she moves so slowly that it's really helpful to be able to scan the feed an skip through hours she just sits there  

Here is a typical daytime shot - she's about to grab a cricket in the corner. 




And here is a typical night shot. you can see the reflection of the night lighting around the camera lens. It's actually very dim but shows up on the plastic. And it really captures the water spots from where I misted.  But I now know she comes out around midnight for a nice long drink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## tamra

Oh, and yes, I'm pretty sure she has molted. She doesn't look any bigger but she's super fluffy and no more bald patch on her booty. First successful molt in my taratntula keeping experience. Yay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My A. anax has decided she lives in her hide now, which is the most exciting thing that's happened in a week. The joys of keeping juveniles and sub-adults: Hardly anything ever happens. Some might say that's boring but that's why I have them in the first place.  It's the amazing when one of them actually _does something._


----------



## GiuseppeCharcodes

Slipped a sheet of acrylic into place under a wire mesh lid after I caught my A. chalcodes trying to bite her way through- figured that was that.

Nope, she is undeterred. Guess I have to remove the wire entirely. My area can get muggy, and I'm hoping she's not feeling stuffy.

Edit: She started renovating her tunnel as well. She's very active lately.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I pulled another eggsac today, however, I noticed something odd about it. Here's the story, lol.

First, it was a 22 days, _Nhandu carapoensis _sac, and they were all ewl.





After I opened it more, I found and mass of mold in the middle of it, I could "scrape" of some of the nymphs with a soft paintbrush, but the ones closer to mass were really attached to it so, I dropped them all, unfortunately. I heard about these mold masses before, but I've never seen one so far.





I noticed this mass started with rotted eggs, and the mold stuck in the nymphs, maybe if I had waited ten more days, I wouldn't be able to save any of them.
Luckily, I pull it out today and saved most of them.





Anyone passed through something similar?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Wow 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My N. chromatus lives to annoy me. Went to refill water dishes last night only to find another half-eaten mealworm in her dish. This is the second time she's done this and I'm beginning to wonder if she just hates mealworms.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Rigor Mortis said:


> My N. chromatus lives to annoy me. Went to refill water dishes last night only to find another half-eaten mealworm in her dish. This is the second time she's done this and I'm beginning to wonder if she just hates mealworms.


Either that, or she just hates you! Hahaha. My N. coloratovillosus always takes a huge dump in her water dish each day and then throws a fit when I try to clean it up. I wonder if sometimes she does it out of spite. Nhandus are....special. They're lucky that they're cute.


----------



## corydalis

Rehoused my subadult female H.mac and it was my smoothest transfer ever with the species. Just opened up her old enclosure and placed it into her new one, she switched on her own within a few hours. Exploring her new home calmly, this time wasn't even bothered by the torch nor the flash light.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Last night, I discovered that my _Kochiana brunnipes_ sling died.  It seemed to be doing fine during the month that I had it; I think it may have had a bad molt.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## 8 legged

I bought 4 Aphonopelma johnnycashi slings and got an Aphonopelma crinirufum 0.1 as an encore - which made me very happy. The girl is missing a leg, but that should be over time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Today's inspection tour was a joyful event, both my incei girls built an egg sack, as well as my langenbucheri lady! Obviously the matings were a success!
N. incei:


P. langenbucheri:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## LucN

My G. porteri refused her crickets about a month ago. I wasn't sure whether she was nearing premolt or simply going on a hunger strike. This particular individual has _never _gone on a hunger strike except at last year's summer. I was feeding exclusively superworms. I now know she's a picky eater because she never says no to crickets. Found her on her back this morning, so I ought to see the results at some point tonight. She is a WC, owned her for 8 years now, no idea of her actual age. Could be anywhere between 10 and 15 as a guesstimate. Molted 3 times so far, so this is #4. Her last was 3 years ago. She's basically following behind my B. boehmei, which molted in early August. Anyways, I have faith that it will go well, she's a good eater as opposed to a lot of porteri out there. And I do catch her visiting the water bowl every now and then.

Edit : For anybody that cares, she actually molted fine. Yay !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

Did a few rehouses. I. Mira, C. Hati Hati, and T. Violaceus. All went well, except the Hati Hati was a bit of a spaz. All about 1.5-2" put into their subadult homes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN

Yesterday, my G. porteri molted. Tonight, I notice that my T. albopilosus is in heavy premolt. I'm not exactly sure when she last molted, but it doesn't feel all that long. Was it last year or even earlier this year  ? I really, really need to keep notes on this.

Edit : Did a search and found my answer. According to an older thread of mine, she last molted in April of last year. So she pretty much went a year and a half before needing to molt again. Maybe at some point, she'll switch to a 2 year molt cycle ? Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Tliltocatl albopilosus_ Nicaragua just dropped an eggsac  and...



...a roach gave birth while _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Mascara" was feeding on her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 4


----------



## LucN

Last week, I noticed that my T. albo was in heavy premolt. Over the last couple of days, she webbed up her enclosure extensively, as if she would make a phantom sac. But no, she flipped a moment ago. Didn't actually catch her doing it, but I trust she ought to be done at some point tommorow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Ziplock (my drain tarantula for those of you who remember) passed away today. He was a MM Chilobrachys huahini and lived for 9 months after his ultimate molt. My fiance is going to cast him in resin for me to preserve him. I'll miss him and will always remember his hilarious shenanigans. I really enjoyed keeping this species, and will probably get another Chilobrachys eventually, maybe Kaeng Krachen or dyscolus.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnid Addicted said:


> ...a roach gave birth while _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Mascara" was feeding on her.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LucN

My T. albo finished molting early this morning. When I woke up at 6, she was almost done pulling her legs out of her old exo. After a shower, I checked again to see her finally free. As far as I can see, all appendages seem to be accounted for, so I think I can chalk it up to yet another perfect molt. Can't wait to feed this girl in a couple of weeks. I'm still in awe that my G. porteri and T. albo molted one week apart from each other. What were the odds of that ? Probably two of the more common spiders which I've really enjoyed over the years. There is a high probability that I won't move further from Brachypelma/Grammostola/Tliltocatl and that's perfectly OK. I keep saying I want to jump into intermediate NWs, but these "Pet Rocks" really provide me with all that I want in a T, minus skittish/defensive behaviours.

Edit : Just checked up and caught her righting herself back to normal ! In near 13 years of T keeping, it's the 2nd time I've witnessed this pivotal post-molt moment. So cool ! A real ball of FLOOF  I'll need to get myself a Nicaraguan down the road to see how differently they look from a Honduran.

Edit #2 : Well, this is unexpected. I arrived to see my T. albo pushing her molt in her water dish, that ain't all... she's drinking besides it ! What a goofball !

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Today, this girl just dropped a sac.
_Tmesiphantes obesus_.



These guys started to "hatch".
_Acanthoscurria paulensis_.



And I notices these guys became slings.
_Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan".


_Sickius longibulbi_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Today, this girl just dropped a sac.
> _Tmesiphantes obesus_.
> View attachment 400608
> 
> 
> These guys started to "hatch".
> _Acanthoscurria paulensis_.
> View attachment 400609
> 
> 
> And I notices these guys became slings.
> _Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan".
> View attachment 400610
> 
> _Sickius longibulbi_.
> View attachment 400607


That little Chilobrachys sling is adorable! Is the T. obesus a dwarf tarantula? I've never heard of them before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

spideyspinneret78 said:


> That little Chilobrachys sling is adorable! Is the T. obesus a dwarf tarantula? I've never heard of them before.


Yes, T. obesus is a dwarf tarantula, about the size of C. elegans, but brownish/grayish. 









						Tmesiphantes obesus.
					

Formerly Magulla obesa.  Adult female.



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Quite an eventful day in the spider room here. My P. ornata sling is currently molting, but unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to retrieve the molt until the spider tosses it out of its lair. Hoping I have a female, but no idea at the moment. Very excited because a few new additions will be on their way this week. A  juvenile Cyriopaogopus schmidti, and a Hadrurus arizonensis scorpion. I've been building their enclosures throughout the weekend. I used the excavator substrate for the scorpion and I really like it. Very excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My GBB has started to refuse food and I'm hoping she won't be in premoult for too long. It's been 15 months since she moulted.


----------



## Edan bandoot

Since my last update

P. cambridgei
Cotztetlana sp morelos
Bonnetina minax mihaocan locality
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus wild form
Psuedhapalosus sp yellow blue
Hapalosus sp formosus (cf formosus???)
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Omothymus schioedtei

And 3 of my albos are in premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

This girl made me this surprise.

_Acanthoscurria musculosa

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Noticed my GBB's abdomen getting darker a few days ago. Pretty excited to get another moult out of her, I've had her for 2 years and so far have only gotten one. Other than that pretty normal around here. I don't think I'll ever regret populating my collection with juveniles and sub-adults.


----------



## corydalis

Sold my boy just hours ago, to let him do his job. Two feisty females are eager to meet him, so wish him luck!

(G.pulchra 1.0)

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

Hogna schmitzi pairing (male on the right).



Stole an egg sack from Psalmopoeus langenbucheri, mother on the second picture.




At the moment there are many slings to feed, due to my exchange campaign with the many L. tarantula slings I now have a lot of real spiders, including Barylestis scutatus and Viridasus sylvestris.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

Made an instagram for my bug photos and started making 3 fresh enclosures.

looks like my C.brachycephalus is gonna be moltin soon aswell


----------



## YungRasputin

walked into my arachnid room and saw my H. mac bolt which was super hilarious - they seem really awkward on the ground


----------



## Hydrazine

C.versi started building a tunnel in its new enclosure.
Meanwhile the neighbour from the same haul, Y.diversipes, extended wires haphazardly across the new enclosure in a pattern resembling those laser traps from heist movies.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

T. albo was hunkered down in his hide last night, I'm a little worried that this might be the beginning of the end for him cause he never uses his hide. Hasn't since he matured. But we'll see. Not much else to report from the others.


----------



## Kibosh

Rigor Mortis said:


> T. albo was hunkered down in his hide last night, I'm a little worried that this might be the beginning of the end for him cause he never uses his hide. Hasn't since he matured. But we'll see. Not much else to report from the others.


You might get lucky and be getting another moult out of him. Most of my MM just crawl themselves to death and die out in the open, never had one go into a hide to die.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My P. ornata sling molted and I discovered that I have a male. A little disappointed, but I'm still thrilled that I have a chance to keep this rare, beautiful species. I named him Mowgli after the Jungle Book. At the next reptile expo I go to, I'll be on the lookout for a female.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My N. chromatus is off her freaking rocker. I go to feed her today, take the lid off of her enclosure and while I'm getting the cricket ready she goes and does her best racing horse impersonation. Starts doing frantic laps around the enclosure and looks like she is .01 seconds away from escaping. I put the lid back on and she's still running like there's inherent danger before settling back into the corner she started in. I have no idea what happened there. She started doing laps well after I removed the lid (no movement from her at all as I was removing it), and there's no flashy lights in my room, no ceiling fan going off to make a breeze, nothing. I decided to not feed her today and we'll try again another day, but man I wish I knew what all that was about,


----------



## Charliemum

Rigor Mortis said:


> My N. chromatus is off her freaking rocker. I go to feed her today, take the lid off of her enclosure and while I'm getting the cricket ready she goes and does her best racing horse impersonation. Starts doing frantic laps around the enclosure and looks like she is .01 seconds away from escaping. I put the lid back on and she's still running like there's inherent danger before settling back into the corner she started in. I have no idea what happened there. She started doing laps well after I removed the lid (no movement from her at all as I was removing it), and there's no flashy lights in my room, no ceiling fan going off to make a breeze, nothing. I decided to not feed her today and we'll try again another day, but man I wish I knew what all that was about,


Could have been a shadow off your arm when removing the lid could be that she's a t and needs no reason or provocation to freak out  I have an emilia that does the same thing if her lid is completely removed,  I combat this by only opening her lid enough to drop food through and filling water when she's in her hide .  Fingers crossed you have better luck next time


----------



## Kibosh

Rehoused my two O. Aureotibialis tonight. 

Was fairly uneventful except getting to see the beauty of these reclusive T's in the open for once. 

Both are around 3-4". One is noticeably larger than the other which they have always been even though they are broodmates. Hence the weak nicknames I have given them "Big" and "little". 

No threat poses, unimpressed by their speed even when they tried to bolt. 

Only problem I had was "Big" took a fall from the top of the catch cup to the cardboard bottom I was using to seal the bottom when I was doing the transfer. Normally I wouldn't worry about it, but she is clearly very fat and I hope it didn't cause any internal damage. Most likely not, but I can't help but worry.

Time will tell.

Big:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Little:


----------



## 8 legged

Picture-day in the spider room!

Heteropoda sp flores




Heteropoda davidbowie third instar



Lady victori after molt...



P. langenbucheri larves

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Hydrazine

I think I need a P.victori in my future.

Actually had a choice between a P.victori sling and an A.genic juvie female last saturday. The sling was noticeably more expensive. Couldn't get both, had only so much cash on me, out of all stalls at the exotic pet fair, ONE was equipped for paying by card and this wasn't it, and the nearest ATM was actually quite far.
Having a soft spot for A.g. (everyone should have one), and given how rare the geniculata somehow is these days (at least where I live), guess what won.







Also. P.victori is JUST recently coming into the hobby here, so it's likely we'll see more in the near future. I can wait.


But I'm kinda steering off-topic, so, well, not today but yesterday, my Y.diversipes sling molted, which I half expected, with the behaviour, but it's still a relief. IMO first molt in your care is critical, double with arboreals. No pics yet, as it's in its web tunnel (or do people call it tube web?) and photos through the glass would be no good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney

My GBB, my first tarantula and the one in my avatar, died.  He was a mature male.  I did attempt to breed him, but that was ultimately unsuccessful.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Hydrazine

Perched half-outside its web tunnel, the recently-molted Y.diversipes gave me an impression it might be ready to eat. It was.
Meanwhile, A.genic  finished it's day-long digestion of a dubia and is moving dirt about.


----------



## YungRasputin

things are getting real weird

came home from work, go into spider room as i always do and found that all 3 of my African arboreals have all made web hides in the exact same spot, all 3 were out at once, each bolted into the web hide in sequential order lol first H. Mac, then E. olivacea, then S. cal

like, granted i designed the enclosures to be both identical but also somewhat unique to each specimen so it’s just like, what’re the odds you know

curiouser and curiouser


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Woke up this morning and checked on my 8 legged buddies at usual. Captain Li Shang (1.0 C. schmidti) and Petri (0.0.1) P. sazimai are both flipped on their backs getting ready to molt. Can't wait to come home for lunch and see them wearing their new suits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

The elusive Y.diversipes is out and about and seems hungry.

The roach I fed to my T.albo was gravid (still eggs, not nymphs)


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Saw my A. anax for about 3 seconds today. Noticed she was out of her hide, and out loud I marveled at how little I actually see her. That scared her right back into the hide, lol.


----------



## joossa

Just a relaxing November morning cleaning and refilling water dishes. I love this girl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Ichabod, my MM T. violaceus, passed away today. He lived for about year and 4 months after his final molt. Gonna miss the little guy. He had lots of personality.


----------



## corydalis

My C. lividus female worked pretty hard on her burrow recently, so I had to do some maintenance on her water dish. As I started to remove the dirt balls I heard some strange noise from her burrow. She was drumming. I checked her tunnel few seconds later and saw this:



As I got back to the dingle berries persistently attached to the water dish, she drummed again, and to my utter surprise, ventured out to take a look what's going on. I decided to remove the dish to clean it outside, that resulted an instant threat pose which was quite unusual to me, since she behaved pretty shy so far.






She pleased me with her beauty till I came. to the conclusion that she is not only pretty, but fat as hell.

She calmed down few minutes later, and retreated slowly. It really was an unexpected sight, also the fact that she responded with drumming made me suspicious that she might reached sexual maturity, with her last molt.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## jrh3

Got my c. Versicolor paired, hopefully I will get a sac soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

A busy Sunday in the spider room. All animals were watered and fed. My Lycosa tarantula slings were also on the line today ... There are 280 slings kept separately ... so almost 2.5 hours of assembly line work ... Open can, fruit fly on, close can ... again and again!
There are currently 81 adults, 31 species.
+ 280 Lycosa tarantula slings,
10 Hogna radiata slings,
10 Hogna schmitzi slings,
12 Heteropoda sp. flores slings,
2 Heteropoda davidbowie slings,
1 Hetropoda dagmarae sling,
10 Cupiennius salei slings,
30 Viridiasus sylvestris slings,
15 Barylestis scutatus slings,
50 Pterinochilus murinus (RCF) slings,
10 Chilobtachys kaeng krachan slings,
35 neoholothele incei slings (mixed classic and gold),
15 Theraphosinae sp. piura slings,
15 Psalmopoeus langbucheri slings,
3 Psalmopoeus reduncus slings,
3 Tapinauchenius cupreus slings,
2 Avicularia minatrix slings,
2 Avicularia pupurea slings,
2 Typhochlaena celadonia slings,
3 Aphonopelma johnnycashi slings,
2 Chaetopelma olivaceum slings...
...and some more...
As you can see, a Sunday can be filled with it ;-)

Ladies and gentlemen, please greet the man in black with me, Mr. JohnnyCashi (hatched 2021)!



And here is another well-known musician: DavidBowieeee (3rd instar!)



A spider with the most entertaining take-downs: Cupiennius salei (sling from 2021)



They were all fed up here today!





Heteropoda sp flores (young male): 



Group feeding! 



Another m m... Found a girl!




Hatched almost exactly a year ago:



Also one year old:



The beauty (T. seladonia)...



...and the beast (C. olivaceum)!



And last but not least, a picture of V. sylvestris (4th instar):



With this in mind, best regards from my Spider room!

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Hydrazine

My A.g decided to redecorate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Hydrazine said:


> My A.g decided to redecorate.


You must bring me ... a shrubbery!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hydrazine

And where do you want IT to be put?


----------



## 8 legged

I had another eventful Sunday. On the one hand, Ybyrapora diversipes slings have moved in and many animals have been moved or freshly made...

My Chilobrachys kaeng krachan and Theraphosinae sp spiura slings - at least the rest that was not given away - are growing and have swapped the small doses for larger ones today. They are from 05.2021.






The N. incei are also growing excellently and are fit. Here a "golden one" from 09.2021.



I separated a total of 52 P. murinus (rcf - from 11.2021) and packed them in photo boxes.



Grammostola pulchripes from 10.2021




Then some real spiders got a bigger enclosure ... Heteropoda davidbosie - Barylestis scutatus (the fastest and most nerve-wracking slings I've ever had), the second picture of the B. s. shows her in her typical posture.
Both are from 08.2021.







Incidentally, these containers are ingenious for some more sensitive types, even without cross ventilation!



Last but not least, I have put this beautiful T. blondi girl in a new place. The last moult was four days ago...




Greetings and stay healthy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jrh3

Pulled my OBT sac after 26 days. EWL’s into the incubator. Hopefully they will molt in a week or so. Went smoother than I thought, mom was pissed but just a few slaps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

I watched my recently matured male _Caribena versicolor_ drop his bolus in his water dish and then immediately take a long drink from the same dish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jrh3

Ungoliant said:


> I watched my recently matured male _Caribena versicolor_ drop his bolus in his water dish and then immediately take a long drink from the same dish.


Yummy.


----------



## Frogdaddy

Ungoliant said:


> I watched my recently matured male _Caribena versicolor_ drop his bolus in his water dish and then immediately take a long drink from the same dish.


Ah cricket soup!!


----------



## Hydrazine

Ungoliant said:


> I watched my recently matured male _Caribena versicolor_ drop his bolus in his water dish and then immediately take a long drink from the same dish.


Same with my T.albo AF.

I know I'm antropomorphising, but I coulda sworn she looked me right in the eye as she slowly lowered the bolus into the bowl.







And then, just a minute later...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom671

My E. murinus' little resident made a web blanket over her burrow, thought it was pretty neat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kibosh

She hunting. Feeding day. Minutes after I plopped a crick in there my MF A. Gabeli came out to track it down. Became very frustrated with the stupid fake plant though lol sure she will get it later.


----------



## Hydrazine

Before: 







After:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

Sunday = spider day! 
Everything freshly made and fed again! 

The mother of many kaeng krachan slings after her first molt for 12 months. In May she built a successful egg sack!



Another fossorial ... a young H. himalayana



A recently moulted B. simoroxigorum 



N. panamanaus



M. balfouri rests in the middle of the net



A small hamorii from 2019

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gabrielgartner

Rehoused a couple speedy arboreals in tarantula crib acrylic enclosures... Went about as smoothly as one could hope .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Today I've officially given up on trying to comprehend what the F is going on with my A.geniculata.
Every time I come home, her enclosure is rearranged. 
First she drags a fake plant down from the slope above the hidey hole.
Then she spends some time first expanding said hole, than hiding in it.
Then she stuffs the fake plant in there.
Then she somehow fits herself inside as well.
Then she drags the _other_ fake plant down and dumps it in the water dish.
And as I'm typing this, it seems that she's attempting to drag the first fake plant back out of the hole while also webbing up the entrance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Either I'm getting worse at aiming with mealworms or my spiders are all getting worse at hunting. Went to feed my B. hamorii today, usually one of my more voracious eaters, she completely missed the worm and won't get it. I tried to get her to move over to it and she was not registering that it was there. I know she's gotta be hungry, she's not anywhere close to being in premoult.


----------



## KenNet

I found my female Orphnaecus philippinus dead  I have no clue what caused that. I raised her from a sling and she molted successfully just a couple weeks ago. Orphnaecus is one of my favorite genus and this individual was special for me. Very sad

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## antinous

Every other day I tend to check on my 0.0.3 𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 and 0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’ as they’re a bit more dependent on moisture compared to my other 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴, 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴, etc. so I try to snap some photos to look back on as they grow.

Surprisingly, the group of𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 I have are the most skittish, even when compared to the 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 species I keep. No hair kicking tho which is great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

KenNet said:


> I found my female Orphnaecus philippinus dead  I have no clue what caused that. I raised her from a sling and she molted successfully just a couple weeks ago. Orphnaecus is one of my favorite genus and this individual was special for me. Very sad


Awww. I'm sorry. That sucks.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My dad joined me in T keeping last week and we fed his tarantula today. It's a juvenile male B. hamorii and he eats like a champ!  Also my GBB finally ate a few days ago which was a relief.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jrh3

Separated the OBT sac today, putting everything up and the wife hollers, “ there is a spider on the counter!!!”. Not sure how it got out, lol. Second time ever having contact with a tarantula bare skin. Always a catch cup, but this time, it was the spider and my hand lol.


----------



## joossa

Brachypelma shenanigans this morning when offering Sunday breakfast to the girls.

@BoyFromLA  A rare case where Daisy (the B. boehmei I got from you) was shy and not out and about. See below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

My T.albo's balding butt (she's a bit of a kicker, and she habitually rubs some hairs off too) is getting that gunmetal-almost-bluish tinge. I am hopeful.


----------



## jrh3

I just counted that I have 72 tarantulas not including the 200 plus EWL and first instar slings. Probably gonna downsize soon. Come on spring time temperatures.


----------



## me and my Ts

Rigor Mortis said:


> My dad joined me in T keeping last week and we fed his tarantula today. It's a juvenile male B. hamorii and he eats like a champ!  Also my GBB finally ate a few days ago which was a relief.


That’s awesome! My dad barely even lets me own tarantulas


----------



## KenNet

My female Theraphosa apophysis finally opened up the webb curtain to her hide after 92 days of molting procedure. She is still not coming out, but I will try to feed her during the weekend. 
I did shine a light into her hide and, meu deus, she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Warjay

Rigor Mortis said:


> Not much going on these days. My boehmei continues to be upset with the décor in her enclosure and moves the fake plants almost weekly. Food day coming up and that is about it. Life with juvenile and sub-adult terrestrials.... very boring. Just how I like it.


I see you have bred these guys so hoping you can puont me in the right direction for some husbandry info. *Theraphosinae sp Piura. I am getting one soon and am having trouble finding much info on them. Moderate moisture requirements I see and have watched Tom Morans video on them on YouTube. I like to keep my Ts as close to natural habitat for husbandry as I can. Do you know the region they hail from and what tips of any can you give me.*


8 legged said:


> Theraphosinae sp. piura develop...
> View attachment 385588
> 
> 
> Ch. Kaeng krachan are slowly catching up!
> View attachment 385589
> View attachment 385590


I see you have bred these guys so hoping you can puont me in the right direction for some husbandry info. *Theraphosinae sp Piura. I am getting one soon and am having trouble finding much info on them. Moderate moisture requirements I see and have watched Tom Morans video on them on YouTube. I like to keep my Ts as close to natural habitat for husbandry as I can. Do you know the region they hail from and what tips of any can you give me.*


----------



## 8 legged

Hy, they have no special requirements, you can keep them like most South American terrestrials. Spreading substrate for digging, water hole and hiding place. It is currently assumed that Theraphosinae sp piura is Thixopelma pruriens. If your animal is from 05.2021 it could actually be mine. In cooperation with a dealer from Berlin, I sent 120 slings of this type to the States via container last year!
They are from Piura...
Watch my site to find out more (8-legged.com)


----------



## jrh3

I just got a successful pairing today on my psalmopoeus victori pair. Took a few hours. These guys are the most high strung pairing I have ever done. Saved the male too, she wanted to eat him the whole time….
So excited about this one.
Now just to hope for a sac.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Metallattorney

My OBT molted male.  I am disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## jrh3

My psalmopoeus Irminia dropped a nice sized sac yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Rehoused my two male P. ornatas and my juvenile female P. vittata into their adult enclosures today. Even thought they're still quite small, I prefer to house Poecilotheria species in their permanent enclosures earlier than most species in order to reduce the number of rehousings. With any other species I'd definitely hold off, but they're all very aggressive eaters and are growing like weeds. It's always worked out for me well this way. Very pleased with how it went and how the enclosures turned out. They're all taking evening strolls and exploring their new habitats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney

Rehoused some tarantulas today.  Got very different reactions.  My _harpactira sp. silaka_ was incredibly smooth.  No issues whatsoever.  My _brachypelma emilia _kicked a whole lot of hairs and was generally very annoyed.  Then I got a threat pose from my _harpactira dictator_.  I ended up just leaving the old enclosure inside the new one until that one came out.  I still need to move my _harpactira cafreriana_ and my _pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi_.  I need to clear some room for a couple new ones coming in this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## me and my Ts

I finally labeled all my tarantulas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Just realized mealworms and super worms are two different sp. I wonder if I should start a colony or just grab some super worms and start that.


----------



## 8 legged

A little night tour...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## 8 legged

Today it was time to care for the offspring of the non-tarantulas...
...click to enlarge ;-)

Hogna radiata and Lycosa fasciiventris




Lycosa hispanica and Lycos tarantula




Geolycosa vultuosa and Hogna schmitzi




Cupiennius getazi and Viridasius sylvestris




Heteropoda boiei and Heteropoda davidbowie

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Seemannnni

Picked up my H. Mac molt and saw it out and about later in the day, though immediately bolted into its burrow at the first breath I took of course.


----------



## 8 legged

Long time no see... Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## Rob1985

After rehousing my adult female Avic. avic. 6 months ago, she finally figured out that there's a cork round hide for her, and she's been busy webbing in and around it. Tarantula's can be so weird sometimes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

8 legged said:


> Long time no see... Wow!
> View attachment 416788


wow rare you see them all the way out like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LD50

I rehoused my Pelinobius muticus into an enclosure with a whole lot more substrate. She hissed at me for the first time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timc

Had my first jump scare in years today while rehousing my B. smithi and A. chalchodes, terrifying specimens, I know.  Anyway, I get everything in the bathtub (my girlfriend makes me rehouse in the tub even though these little ones are still less than 3 inches), I get the first lid off start the process and my damn cat rubs up against my leg causing me to jump out of my socks! He must have been sleeping under the vanity and come out to see all the action. I felt pretty foolish but thankfully my smithi wouldn’t move even if Moses himself were leading her to the ark. That’ll teach me to just assume my cat isn’t constantly trying to foil my every endeavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 8 legged

It's getting warmer, the 8-legged friends are getting more active!

Tliltocatl albopilosum female / juvenile




Theraphosa blondi, juvenile female



Heteropoda boiei / Viridasius sp. sylvestris




Cupiennius salei, adult female / Dolomedes okefinokensis, juvenile after molt

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> It's getting warmer, the 8-legged friends are getting more active!
> 
> Tliltocatl albopilosum female / juvenile
> View attachment 417548
> View attachment 417550
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi, juvenile female
> View attachment 417549
> View attachment 417551
> 
> Heteropoda boiei / Viridasius sp. sylvestris
> View attachment 417552
> View attachment 417553
> 
> 
> Cupiennius salei, adult female / Dolomedes okefinokensis, juvenile after molt
> View attachment 417554
> View attachment 417555


They're all gorgeous....but the true spiders are absolutely stunning, especially the markings on the Cupiennius female. Those colors are amazing. It makes me want to get one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 8 legged

Hapolopus sp colombia (big) adult female / Brachypelma harmorii juvenile




young Typhochlaena  seladonia female / Nhandu chromatus juvenile (male, I think...)




Cupiennius salei female / Dolomedes triton male




Lycosa hispanica sling ~ juvenile / Dolomedes okefinokensis juvenile

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## LD50

Rehoused this beauty, easy peasy rehouse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaporRyder

Another rehousing - my young T. apohysis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Fed a few of the Ts last night. My GBB would not touch the mealworm, which is very unlike her. I'm starting to suspect she didn't moult her sucking stomach but I never got a chance to see the moult from last time. We'll see what happens. My A. anax faked me out and acted disinterested in food only to go after it like a madman a few moments later. B. boehmei kicked hairs like a demon, B. hamorii kicked hairs like a demon, what's new there. Not a bad feeding session really but I wish I knew for sure what was up with my GBB.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Well....I know that Jasmine (P. ornata) is officially settling in nicely to her new enclosure. How do I know this? She dumped some of the decorations in the water dish, then pooped in it. At least she knows where the toilet is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

Got 9 new Tapi's today. First time keeping the genus, but so far the legends are true. These things are fast (and it doesn't help the box temped in the mid 80's when opened lol). Spent 15 minutes searching for a 3/4" T. sanctivincenti that did a runner up and out of the safety tote when I blinked lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

l4nsky said:


> Got 9 new Tapi's today. First time keeping the genus, but so far the legends are true. These things are fast (and it doesn't help the box temped in the mid 80's when opened lol). Spent 15 minutes searching for a 3/4" T. sanctivincenti that did a runner up and out of the safety tote when I blinked lol.


Nice. They're neat spiders. And they grow FAST!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TweedMcQueen

A few days ago I modified my avic avic enclosure to try and encourage webbing away from the roof.  She had not webbed at all in my care previously.  Yesterday I saw my modifications worked and she started webbing pretty much exactly where I had hoped. Also learned that my OBT sling stealth molted at some point in the last couple days as it was out sporting some fancy new orange. So that was nice even if it didn't have the common decency to molt where I could see like my t. vagans. that vagans molts with confidence, like "Yeah i'm molting right here in the middle of my enclosure, what are you going to do about it puny human?"


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan" first meal after the molt 



almost black, really hoping this one will turn out female, the previous colour was the typical brown of small _Chilobrachys_ sp. spiderlings.

I acctually intended for this to be a temporary enclosure while it was in premolt, but it created such an elaborate web and showed no signs of wanting to dig, despite having the possibility.

It allows for great monitoring and visual inspection so i decided to keep it in here for another molt. It is more than large enought for that. The more spacious enclosure will have to stay empthy for now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Wolfram1 said:


> 0.0.1 _Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan" first meal after the molt
> 
> View attachment 418082
> 
> almost black, really hoping this one will turn out female, the previous colour was the typical brown of small _Chilobrachys_ sp. spiderlings.
> 
> I acctually intended for this to be a temporary enclosure while it was in premolt, but it created such an elaborate web and showed no signs of wanting to dig, despite having the possibility.
> 
> It allows for great monitoring and visual inspection so i decided to keep it in here for another molt. It is more than large enought for that. The more spacious enclosure will have to stay empthy for now .


MOM!













IMG_5567.JPG



__ 8 legged
__ May 17, 2021



						Chilobrachys kaeng krachen, adult female

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Gave my H gigas a swimming pool to see what she does


----------



## ByMennen

Benn watching Avic Avic for weeks waiting for it to molt. Been adding more and more to his web tunnel, completely sealed off as of yesterday. 
Watched him add more web this morning, then saw him delicately crawl upside down. Hoping today is the day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButterMan

I gave my cyriocosmus elegans sling 5 pinheads bc it could not find 2, but I left for one second and they were all taken lol. Also my phormic sp Dominican purple molted


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Lucille was very angry about her poopy water dish being cleaned! She demanded to speak to the manager.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## l4nsky

Everything is growing and there will be a lot of rehouses in my near future. Just rehoused 5 Avicularia sp (0.0.3 A. avicularia M2 aka A. braunshauseni and 0.0.2 A. variegata) from their 5.5oz delis to 0.5g mainstays. Probably the easiest rehouses I've had in recent memory.



I still have 0.0.1 A. variegata to rehouse as well, but it's heavy premolt. Hoping tomorrow I can also get 0.0.3 Citharognathus hosei rehoused into 1g mainstays as they've outgrown their 0.5g. Going to have to dig them up and that's always a chore with Asians. I also have a young adult 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya who will be going into her final enclosure (5g Sterilite) as she's definently outgrown her 1g mainstay. Finally, I imagine I'll be rehousing 0.0.4 Poecilotheria fasciata and a 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher in the next week or two as they're all heavy premolt and will definetly be outgrowing their 0.5g mainstays this molt. I'm going to need to pickup more mainstays  ......

So glad I finally got a second shelf in place lol.


 Looks like I'll need a third before too long lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

Rare glimpse of my H. pulchripes sling. Boltiest spider in my spider room. Immediately hid right after the photo was taken.


----------



## Chris73G

Rehoused my adult geniculata yesterday.
This is my third tarantula and after two very chilled to shy tarantulas i wanted one with a bit more temperament so i bought the genic a few weeks ago. However, back then she was already in premolt and was quite chilled when putting her in her enclosure. Which was....my mistake, to small for her. So i bought a bigger one, but she already molted in her old enclosure during delivery of the new one so i gave her some time to harden up and relax before rehousing her. Which i did yesterday evening and that was quite a different experience. My albopilosum and my vagans are like "you want me to move with that paint brush? Okay, just show me where i should go and i´ll go, no problem", the genic really was stubborn, thread posing, slapping the paintbrush, standing her ground, throwing hairs, but with time and letting her calm down again i eventually managed to point her in the right direction into her new enclosure.

Interestingly, she never used the hide in the old enclosure, not even for molting. In hindsight, it was a bit tall and not very wide but i thought "people always say, genics often don´t use their hides anyway, so its alright". When setting up the new enclosure i made sure to get a wider, flatter cork hide this time and this morning she was already using it and seems to like it:


----------



## Metallattorney

Bad day today.  The tarantula my wife got me for my birthday last month died.  Impaction most likely given the swollen abdomen and sluggishness and a distinct lack of fecal matter in the enclosure.  It was a female _Harpactira sp. Kuruman_, which I've determined is most likely the same as the _Harpactira sp. Goldenblack.  _I do have a sling of the species.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Gaherp

Dug up some of the S. raja to see how my little beauties are doing. That color is so iridescent and the abdomen reminds me of a peacock feather.


 Also had another pulchra molt a few days ago and forgot to post the pic so I'll post it up now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tamra

Kuku molted for the second time since I got her.  This time she didn't step out of her hide for about 7 weeks, but unlike last time she didn't collapse and disguise the entrance.  I'm assuming that means she's feeling safer.  

She is now waaaay more floofy.

I bought her a larger enclosure and have started work on setting it up. She grew quite a bit this round. I also seem to have figured out the ideal cricket enclosure: I kept 3 of them alive for about 6 weeks this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Sling closet graduated to juvie hall. 
Only slings are a pair of B. albiceps and a couple pumpkin patch. Filled in nicely. Wife's mixer can go someplace else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T Kestralbrachys

Fed my augacephalus ezendami, acanthascurria genicuata, chilobracys dyscolus, gbb, purpurea aviculeria, and aponophelma chalcodes slings today. They all came from their respective hides to eat some small crickets.


----------



## Chris73G

Took out the front door of my geniculatas enclosure to clean it. This must be the calmest geniculata on the planet, you can even slide up the door right in front of her (and she connected the door with the subtrate through some webbing) and she doesn´t even blink.


----------



## 8 legged

The temperatures are rising, the animals are coming out!

Juvenile B. harmori / T. vagans




Dolomedes triton female / male




Dolomedes okefinokensis female / male




Young Mesobuthus gibbosus - A gift from a greek friend!



adult Lycosa tarantula female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

And Heteropoda venatoria doing their thing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Rare appearance of my Ornothoctonus Sp. Uthai Thani in broad daylight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Gaherp

Got a successful pairing from my Davus sp panama today

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Gaherp said:


> Got a successful pairing from my Davus sp panama today
> View attachment 421966
> 
> View attachment 421967
> 
> View attachment 421968


That's awesome! The male is so big and leggy. Hope everything goes well


----------



## l4nsky

Rehouses galore. First off, I upgraded a 0.0.4 group of P. fasciata to Mainstay 1g enclosures. They're growing, well, like pokies lol. I'll grab their next molts to sex to see what sex ratio I'm working with.










Next, I moved a 0.0.1 P. pulcher on up to a Mainstay 1g as well. Got this little one as a freebie, probably need to sex this one on it's next molt as well.


----------



## l4nsky

I also rehoused two MF Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue into my next generation of prototype breeding enclosures. I have a fresh MM and both females are only 3 months into their molt cycles (Fingers crossed for the future). They just barely fit in the 32oz Deli I use as a catchcup. The lighting and my camera DON'T do these girls justice.



With flash on, you can catch the more subtle and much darker hues of blue that a mature female has.





This is the proven female who dropped an eggsack for me last year. Hopefully, she'll be a bit nicer to the male this time around, as he has other suitors lol.

This young MF Phormingochilus sp Akcaya also got an upgrade to a 5g Sterilite from a 1g Mainstay.




She had a full blown temper tantrum when I put her in the new enclosure. You know a tarantula is REALLY irritated when it lays on it's back like that, fangs to the air lol.

The final tarantula on the rehouse list (for now lol) is a young female Lampropelma nigerrimum.




She also got upgraded to a 5g Sterilite from a 1g Mainstay. She just molted a few weeks back and the camera doesn't catch her sheen. I really need to invest in better lighting lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

l4nsky said:


> I also rehoused two MF Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue into my next generation of prototype breeding enclosures. I have a fresh MM and both females are only 3 months into their molt cycles (Fingers crossed for the future). They just barely fit in the 32oz Deli I use as a catchcup. The lighting and my camera DON'T do these girls justice.
> View attachment 422415
> View attachment 422416
> 
> With flash on, you can catch the more subtle and much darker hues of blue that a mature female has.
> 
> View attachment 422417
> 
> View attachment 422418
> 
> This is the proven female who dropped an eggsack for me last year. Hopefully, she'll be a bit nicer to the male this time around, as he has other suitors lol.
> 
> This young MF Phormingochilus sp Akcaya also got an upgrade to a 5g Sterilite from a 1g Mainstay.
> View attachment 422487
> 
> View attachment 422488
> 
> She had a full blown temper tantrum when I put her in the new enclosure. You know a tarantula is REALLY irritated when it lays on it's back like that, fangs to the air lol.
> 
> The final tarantula on the rehouse list (for now lol) is a young female Lampropelma nigerrimum.
> View attachment 422489
> 
> View attachment 422490
> 
> She also got upgraded to a 5g Sterilite from a 1g Mainstay. She just molted a few weeks back and the camera doesn't catch her sheen. I really need to invest in better lighting lol


Nice photos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Was sitting in the spider room on my computer and kept hearing an unusual clicking sound every few minutes. I glanced up and saw Lenore (0.1 P. irminia) doing some digging at the base of her cork bark, then climbing all the up to the top and chucking clumps of dirt at the front of her enclosure with a surprising amount of force, creating a clicking sound. She kept repeating this every few minutes. I was impressed at how far and how forcefully she could sling those dirt clods around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Was sitting in the spider room on my computer and kept hearing an unusual clicking sound every few minutes. I glanced up and saw Lenore (0.1 P. irminia) doing some digging at the base of her cork bark, then climbing all the up to the top and chucking clumps of dirt at the front of her enclosure with a surprising amount of force, creating a clicking sound. She kept repeating this every few minutes. I was impressed at how far and how forcefully she could sling those dirt clods around.


Ever seen one throw a molt out of their burrow? It's a surprisingly violent motion they use to fling that incredibly lightweight molt some distance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

l4nsky said:


> Ever seen one throw a molt out of their burrow? It's a surprisingly violent motion they use to fling that incredibly lightweight molt some distance.


I've never actually seen them in the act of doing that but I can believe it! They're surprisingly strong.


----------



## 8 legged

Theraphosa blondi 0.1



Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus 0.1

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Tapinauchenius cupreus 0.1, a rare sight on daylight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shinn

My mature male Chilobrachys guangxiensis decided to give itself a "vasectomy" by removing it's remaining pedipalp which can be seen here at the top.


----------



## TattingTarantula

@Shinn I've never seen this before. Do you know if there was any reason for him to remove it?


----------



## Shinn

TattingTarantula said:


> @Shinn I've never seen this before. Do you know if there was any reason for him to remove it?


Believe the spurs might have been damaged when I first received him some 2 months back. He had removed the first pedipalp around the third day I unboxed and rehoused him which was also showing obvious signs of damage when I coaxed it out of the box. This second one looked normal at the time but it might have been damaged too as I can't see the spur clearly now that he has amputated it. I suspected that could have been the reason why the owner decided to sell him in a mystery box deal for around 14usd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

Pulled a discarded phantom eggsack from a 0.1 P. sp Akcaya's waterdish. I had absolutely NO idea she was holding it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

Hope you find a male for her. It's absolutely needed in the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## l4nsky

KenNet said:


> Hope you find a male for her. It's absolutely needed in the hobby.


Lol I have three mature females, one of which already produced a viable sack. I'd definently like to find another male at some point, but I have too many irons in the fire right now honestly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

Great! Here Akcaya's are not common for sale and thus very expensive. Good you have enough females to make it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

This thread just made me realize that I don't have any Phormingochilus at all. So I just ordered a female P. sp. Rufus together with some other spiders. Will be a beautiful addition to my other spiders! Very happy that I found a female!


----------



## Shinn

Tiny roach nymphs for tiny spiderlings.


13 of them. Should I call this the Last Supper?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shinn

Slrrrrrp!


Somebody partied too hard last night

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timc

Got the worst hairing (that’s a word now) of my life courtesy of my B. boehmei during a rehouse today. Now, I’m no newb when it comes to hairs, I take precautions, such as gloves, sleeves, a mask etc.. but this little devil managed to get them all on to my neck. Now I don’t know whether to shave my beard or just pluck every last fiber sticking out of my skin. Good grief.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Rehouse of my C. marshalli

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis

Last December my Hmac lost a limb during a molt. Today I was lucky enough to find her outside and she even allowed me to take some shots.

Took her 2 molts (in 7 months) to regenerate the limb properly. Still not as thicc as the intact one, but the improvement is quite visible.

*Pics  taken: 2021.12.25. / 2022.03.17. / **2022.07.14.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## 8 legged

Lycosa tarantula is batman! I knew it!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shinn

First glimpse of my pet hole, Ornithoctonus Sp. Uthai Thani after it's recent molt. Looking gorgeous and the photo just doesn't do it justice. Unfortunately it scurried back underground before I can get a better pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitationNumber

Today I realized my newly set up 16oz deli cups with cross ventilation had way to much moisture in the substrate than I thought. Water droplets have ben forming on the walls so I took some extra lids, cut the center out and hot glued screen mesh over the top. It seems to have had some help so far in the last 8 hours. Crisis adverted and now I have some mesh lids for the future if it happens again!


----------



## ResinBomb

Checked on my H. Colombia 1 1/4" sling to have him pull the typical kick hair and bolt. Lucky for me I came prepared.
View attachment 20220717_150106.mp4


----------



## 8 legged

It´s such a pleasure to have time for the hobby. Today was one of those days!

This young Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus girl was in her hide for several month... Now freshly molted and hungry!



This adult Chromatopelma also molted last week...



He/she/it (Y. diversipes) molted today...



1st: This stirmi 0.1 was borrowed over 6 month, She molted, but the old caraspace is left. She seems to be alright and is eating for three!
2nd: Also a blondi juvenile female opened her hide today. She also was hidden for some weeks.




1st: Rarely that one of my balfouris can be seen during the day!
2nd: Avicularia minatrix, molted several days ago. What a beauty!




1st: Dolomedes triton hiding under water.
2nd: Barylesis scutatus, fat and still hungry...

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> It´s such a pleasure to have time for the hobby. Today was one of those days!
> 
> This young Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus girl was in her hide for several month... Now freshly molted and hungry!
> View attachment 424466
> 
> 
> This adult Chromatopelma also molted last week...
> View attachment 424467
> 
> 
> He/she/it molted tpday...
> View attachment 424468
> 
> 
> 1st: This stirmi 0.1 was borrowed over 6 month, She molted, but the old caraspace is left. But she seems to be alright ang ist eating for three!
> 2nd: A blondi opened her hide tody. She also was hidden for some weeks.
> View attachment 424469
> View attachment 424470
> 
> 
> 1st: Rarely that one of my balfouris can be seen during the day!
> 2nd: Avicularia minatrix, molted several days ago. What a beauty!
> View attachment 424471
> View attachment 424472
> 
> 
> 1st: Dolomedes triton hiding under water.
> 2nd: Barylesis scutatus, fat and still hungry...
> View attachment 424473
> View attachment 424474


They're all so beautiful! Great photos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my adult female Dolichothele diamantinensis open up her "burrow" after a molt. Took awhile. I even started to miss her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my Lampropelma nigerrium slings molted. She will need a bigger enclosure quite soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TattingTarantula

Today I.. walked in on my boy Aurellion becoming a man. 


I have to admit, his webbing is very pretty though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shinn

TattingTarantula said:


> Today I.. walked in on my boy Aurellion becoming a man.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, his webbing is very pretty though.
> 
> View attachment 425434


That awkward moment when your pa walks in on you with a

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My new girl (C. huahini) getting comfortable in her new enclosure and enjoying a hissing roach. I'm still trying to think of a befitting name for her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

spideyspinneret78 said:


> My new girl (C. huahini) getting comfortable in her new enclosure and enjoying a hissing roach. I'm still trying to think of a befitting name for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425849


Mavis  idk y but its the name that popped into my head when I seen her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## l4nsky

I lost a 0.1 Poecilotheria metallica a week ago today, right before I left on vacation. I realized about a month ago that she hadn't molted since February/March '21. I had to watch her get slower and decline, hoping for a molt. Alas, she passed at a little over 3.5 years old. I'll perform a necropsy soon to see if I can get some answers, but I doubt I will.

Other than that, everyone else was perfectly healthy on my return with quite a few molts. I'll be attempting to pair my second 0.1 P. sp Sabah Blue this week as well. I had attempted to cohab them prior to leaving, but she wasn't really receptive at the time.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## UndertowINC

Not super exciting for most people, but I'm easy to please.  

I welcomed two little fuzz nugget T. Albo slings to their new home.  Which was so, so much easier than my last round with my little gbb sling.  She was like an adorable boss fight.

They just kinda lazily bumbled out of their transport cups with some paint brush guidance and into hiding.  Took about 5 minutes in total to unbox and house both of them.

Back from work now around 9 hours later and they're already out of hiding and just hanging out all stretched out. I'll still give them until tomorrow to feed them, but I wouldn't be terribly surprised if they would already eat right now.

Edit: They're pretty skinny for slings. I decided to try to feed them since they seem pretty relaxed already and remove the food before bed if not.  They were all about it and are eating now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H mac female unphased by the flashlight


She also took off the moss that I put on the cork and incorporated it into her tube.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Probably one of the most disconcerting events in my tarantula room in recent memory. I have NO idea how tarantula excrement got on the OUTSIDE of my 0.1 P. sp Rufus enclosure. It"s not a hard water stain because I use RO water and it's source appears to be above all the cross ventilation. She's never bolted out of her enclosure, she was rehoused quite some time ago, and she's in her burrow. Further, every tarantula that's ever entered my room has been accounted for. This is just wierd...

A cursory check of all enclosures show they're all secured shut and no vent inserts have been dislodged. I'm doing husbandry now, so I'm checking on everyone just to be sure.


----------



## Vulash

Are you sure it's T poo? Did it pass a taste test? Also, what is the "0.1" - I see a similar 3 digit format in the classifieds


----------



## l4nsky

About 95% sure. I have a theory as to how it got there, but I won't be sure until I visually see every tarantula I have that's large enough to have "produced" it.

In regards to the numbers, it's a common zoology nomenclature for the sex ratio of a given species (male.female.unsexed). So if I have 1.2.5 of a species, then I have 1 confirmed male, 2 confirmed females, and 5 specimens with an unknown sex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vulash

Great, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

l4nsky said:


> View attachment 427189
> 
> Probably one of the most disconcerting events in my tarantula room in recent memory. I have NO idea how tarantula excrement got on the OUTSIDE of my 0.1 P. sp Rufus enclosure. It"s not a hard water stain because I use RO water and it's source appears to be above all the cross ventilation. She's never bolted out of her enclosure, she was rehoused quite some time ago, and she's in her burrow. Further, every tarantula that's ever entered my room has been accounted for. This is just wierd...
> 
> A cursory check of all enclosures show they're all secured shut and no vent inserts have been dislodged. I'm doing husbandry now, so I'm checking on everyone just to be sure.


After confirming that every tarantula is still in its enclosure, the only logical conclusion is the excrement was sprayed out of an extremely small ventilation hole by the 0.0.1 Citharognathus hosei that resides in the neighboring enclosure.

Once you rule out the probable, your only left with the improbable lol.


----------



## scooter1685

l4nsky said:


> ...the only logical conclusion is the excrement was sprayed out of an extremely small ventilation hole by the 0.0.1 Citharognathus hosei that resides in the neighboring enclosure.


Well neighbors don't always get along. Maybe the hosei was letting it's neighbor know what it thinks of them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sasha99

My C. Fimbriatus decided to wipe down all the webbing on the front wall of her enclosure and now i can clearly see her in there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

This was yesterday, not today - but I was trying to get a pic of my B hamorii's underside.  He/She didn't oblige but I got my first nice pic of them anyway.  Bought as an unsexed grown-on sling three years ago, now about 2.5 or 2.75 inches and looking like a proper little T


----------



## Chris73G

Cleaned and refilled water dishes yesterday. Over night, my  vagans did put a small piece of dry spaghnum moss halfway into the dish which completeley drained the water of of the (not small) dish into the substrate.
If i ever get a broken water pipe or smth in the house i´ll just use some spaghnum moss to dry it out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky

Appears I may have lost one of my O. sp HCM slings to a bad molt. Legs 1, 2, and 3 on the right side were stuck in the molt midway down the femur a few days ago, but with the sling being only 3/4", there was really nothing I could do that would help it more than harm it. The plan was to wait for it to harden up, see if I could get a meal or two into it, then help it autotomize the stuck appendages once I was sure it had everything in it's favor for recovery. Just glanced in it's burrow and it appears to have passed, will confirm later tonight. This species has been the bane of my existence since 2019, yet I perservere...

Edit: Man I swear, this freaking hobby has the highest highs and the lowest lows. My proven and paired Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue just dropped an eggsack

Reactions: Sad 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

Chilobrachys sp sai yok 0.1 / Brachypelma harmori 0.1






Avicularia purpurea





Fufius cf. lanicius






Trichonephila inaurata madagascariensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris73G

My latest addition to the eight-legged-family finally ate. Got her like 4 weeks ago and when i first tried feeding her with a locust (a bit bigger than her carapace), she would tread-pose the locust and back off. Tried again after a week with a smaller locust, same story. Thought she might be in pre molt since her butt is a bit bald, but not dark, still kinda active and not hiding so i bought some crickets today and tried again with a cricket no bigger than her carapace which she threw hairs at and backed off a bit. As one last try i smashed the crickets head and placed the almost dead cricket kinda in front of her. After 15 minutes of repeatedly touching the cricket and backing off again like "hmm i want it...or do i not?" she finally cautiously picked up the cricket and began to eat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## l4nsky

Rehouses galore! 


Eleven tarantulas were upgraded today, some much overdue. Here are 10 of them, all small slings and juvies, mostly unsexed. There are three Avicularia variegata, three Avicularia avicularia M2 (ex A. braunshauseni), one Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum, one hold back Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue, and two hold back Phormingochilus sp Akcaya.

Here's one of the A. variegata just hanging out.



The eleventh and final transfer of the day was one that I was quite nervous about. It was this girl:


That's a paired 0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata over 8" DLS. She's always been one of the flightiest tarantulas I've ever kept and her turn of speed is mind boggling for such a large tarantula. Thankfully, I was able to remove her cork bark flat without setting her off and managed to slowly get the catch box over her uneventfully.




She's just an absolute monster and hopefully there are many more years of growth in front of her (she's only about 4 years old).




Into her new home, one of my prototype breeding enclosures. This one is 13 gallon IIRC. Now it's time to start pumping food into her and get her conditioned.

Bonus:


Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue EWL's day 38.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri

Rehoused versi on Monday. It did not want to let go of the old enclosure... Even after I had to take out all the furniture.



Now getting comfy in the new enclosure's best hidey-hole, already webbing it up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gaherp

Today we discovered a nice I. mira eggsac, had a B. rudloffi molt and finally got a mature Cyriocosmus sp tambopata. He did lose a leg during the molt but is no worse for wear. Cannot wait to breed these Cyriocosmus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Today rehoused 15 spiders( mostly juveniles  and few speedy adults in particular my Holothele longipes AF called Speed Demon) and there is few more probably in a week or two.The one rehouse Im not looking forward is my 8 inch female A geniculata she is very skittish and extremely flicky.It will be a real shame to ruin the  bum fuzz by disturbing her but needs to be done.Few long waited moults too of my Pamphobeteus sp Costa, Grammostola inheringi and my Xenesthis sp blue girls. Unfortunately my Brachypelma emilia and my Grammostola Pulchripes refuse to moult even after quite a few months of fasting.Really desperate for the B emilia to moult as bought her more than two and a half years ago from another hobbyist and haven't had a moult with me yet to confirm she is actually a girl.
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zachmanton

I had four molts today. One tarantula (Poecilotheria rufilata) and three mantids (Phyllocrania paradoxa). Also added 2 scorpions (Heterometrus spinifer).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My A. chalcodes sealed up her burrow today and is going into brumation. We're due to get snow this weekend, so it's obvious that winter is on its way.


----------



## Chris73G

Rehoused my juvenile boehmei into a smaller enclosure.
When i got her, i had an  enclosure for adults (12x12x12) ready and the critter keeper which i usually keep the feeders in as backup plan in case she would be too small to put her in her final enclosure already. Then i sat there "Hmm...the critter keeper wouldn´t be too small...on the other hand she´s already half the adult size so she wouldn´t get lost in the bigger enclosure either and height won´t be a problem, all my other tarantulas settled down quickly after 1-2 days and almost never climb anyway...yay, this will work out well, wouldn´t it" - so i did put her in her final enclosure.
Well, murphys law kicked in and little missus boemei didn´t think about settling in and being a good terrestrial girl, instead she keeps climbing and even hanging from the ceiling for well over a month now. At first i was like "she just needs more time to settle down than the others, just wait", but then i noticed she´s definitely worse at climbing than my other terrestrials (maybe premolt, although she´s still quite active or maybe juveniles arent good at keeping the grip on glass due to less contact surface because of the tiny feet?) and saw her loosing grip and falling a few times.
Today i finally pulled the plug, bought her a smaller, flatter plastic container, drilled some ventilation holes in it and rehoused her; now she´s got like 1x her DLS between substrate and top.
Lesson learned and i just hope she didn´t already took internal damage from falling.


----------



## ladyratri

Finally rehoused this pretty lady out of her sad pet store container into something more appropriate.




She spent a few minutes carefully exploring the new place, crawled up the bark and literally posed for photos for about 60 seconds, then went back to exploring. What a prima donna...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Just opened this eggsac.

_Avicularia avicularia _M7

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## l4nsky

I realized that my MM Poecilotheria metallica, who is still eating weekly and making sperm webs, matured in August...... of 2020.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Wow 3


----------



## BlackForest

My Lasiodora Klugi ate for the first time, since I have her! 

Spent then over an hour to clean herself!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

l4nsky said:


> I realized that my MM Poecilotheria metallica, who is still eating weekly and making sperm webs, matured in August...... of 2020.





Here's the grizzled old man himself, stuffing his face with two male lateralis.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Zoopy

My A. Geniculata seems to have finally discovered the wonders of burrowing. You can't see it so well, but behind her in this photo is a hole that she burrowed overnight, First time she burrows. Still no sign of when she's going to molt, though. Hopefully in the next few days.




And a little extra treat, even though it's not a tarantula. My 3rd Instar Phidippus Regius Everglades seems to be preparing for her molt too. She's ignored her fruit flies for a few days and spun a thick web today, so hopefully she'll molt by the weekend and can then move into a slightly bigger container next week.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Today is a mix of good and bad experiences. 
Will start with the bad.
I have ordered last week couple of spiders from two different places. 
Due to Royal mail (postal service ) with the sellers we decided to ship them with a little delay on 28th for delivery on 29th November.Today even with using the Royal mail special delivery before 1pm service both parcels are no show. Praying and hoping the parcels will be delivered tomorrow in good shape.
Unfortunately there is another strike action tomorrow and on 1st December too.
Fingers crossed all ends up well.Both spiders are not slings and both have heart packs in them. 
The good news is that I received my first lot of custom made enclosures that fit perfectly on my shelf. Couldn't be more happy with them 
Apart from the dimensions I need.I requested to have the substrate retaining wall underneath the front vent higher so I can have better substrate dept.Also better vent material  and some top access for maintenance and what not.The top removable panel is locked with the height of the front door. 
And best af all is that they cheaper than branded product with similar dimensions and don't need modifications. 
Few pics below of individual tank and full setup.







Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all
Busy day today in the "spider room"(my bedroom actually but hopefully I will get there eventually. lol)
Them shiny new enclosures from my previous post and few medium low exo terras got setups ready and few of my girls have new homes. They were not happy to be moved and apart from the G pulchra all kicked hairs like there is no tomorrow especially my Pamphobeteus sp Costa that went all metal but calmed down in the catch cup and after desided is not going to leave it. lol 
I am still waiting on the silicone to cure on one of the exos acrylic lid modification  and next week should house my Xenesthis sp Blue girl in it once Im able to close it securely.I thought 3 bags of top soil and 20l vermiculite will do me for them but unfortunately I run out of substrate before last enclosure was ready. Anyway I ordered more dirt so once thats delivered I'll finish the setups. Shelf is coming along nicely I think.
Few pics below









Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chris73G

I looked into the enclosure of my juvi boehmei today and noticed that she did put a piece of cork bark on one half of the entrance of her burrow to partially seal it and was like "wait, were did she get that cork bark from, the ones i cluttered around the enclosure all are where they should be?", then i remembered that i used a piece of cork bark to seal of a gap on the back of her burrow. And yes, she actually did remove that (bigger than herself) piece and somehow carried or boxed it around her burrow to its front to use it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

A rare sight in her enclosure... Sahydroaraneus raja 0.1 / adult

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Aside from the new addition of a 0.1 P.cam, my T.albo decided to break her months-long fasting period. Or maybe S.tartara are more tasty than the B.dubia she kept rejecting.


----------



## ladyratri

I dared -- DARED -- to water my subadult irminia's enclosure. The nerve of me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## l4nsky

Making some new enclosures. I have 16 tarantulas in need of a rehouse that I'm going to attempt to get them all moved this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj

l4nsky said:


> View attachment 435033
> 
> Making some new enclosures. I have 16 tarantulas in need of a rehouse that I'm going to attempt to get them all moved this week.


You know someone is going to ask... where'd you get those enclosures?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky

campj said:


> You know someone is going to ask... where'd you get those enclosures?!


Oh I know lol, took me a long time to find clear containers with dimensions like that (and no stupid recessed handles ). Forum rules prevent me from posting a direct link and I don't want to have to DM it to everyone, but I can say they're from The Container Store. If you type 10080434 (that's the SKU) into the search bar of their website, you'll pull them up. You can get a pack of 4 or buy them singly for a rather reasonable price. I haven't modified any yet, so I don't know how brittle they are.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## campj

l4nsky said:


> Oh I know lol, took me a long time to find clear containers with dimensions like that (and no stupid recessed handles ). Forum rules prevent me from posting a direct link and I don't want to have to DM it to everyone, but I can say they're from The Container Store. If you type 10080434 (that's the SKU) into the search bar of their website, you'll pull them up. You can get a pack of 4 or buy them singly for a rather reasonable price. I haven't modified any yet, so I don't know how brittle they are.


Much appreciated!

Ah, cereal boxes. Interesting. They've got mixed reviews from all these cereal enthusiasts... maybe if they make good haplotanks you can throw some positive reviews with pictures to boost the ratings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

campj said:


> Much appreciated!
> 
> Ah, cereal boxes. Interesting. They've got mixed reviews from all these cereal enthusiasts... maybe if they make good haplotanks you can throw some positive reviews with pictures to boost the ratings.


Anytime scrote  .

Sorry couldn't resist, love that movie. IMO, the only comedy film that aged into a documentry, but I digress lol.


----------



## campj

l4nsky said:


> Anytime scrote  .
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist, love that movie. IMO, the only comedy film that aged into a documentry, but I digress lol.


Dude what??? I watch hardly any movies, did I unintentionally quote something? 

I mean shoot, if you wanna call me scrote I guess I won't stop you.

Searched scrote to see if movie quotes pop up, but it's just definitions for what you'd expect. Not Google image searching that one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus

l4nsky said:


> View attachment 435033
> 
> Making some new enclosures. I have 16 tarantulas in need of a rehouse that I'm going to attempt to get them all moved this week.


My local store has 7 in stock. I’m buying them out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky

campj said:


> Dude what??? I watch hardly any movies, did I unintentionally quote something?
> 
> I mean shoot, if you wanna call me scrote I guess I won't stop you.


Lol you're title. "Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Camacho", the President in Idiocracy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## campj

l4nsky said:


> Lol you're title. "Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Camacho", the President in Idiocracy.


Aaaahhh yeah, thought you meant something in my comments!  I feel dumb now. 

"Go away! Baitin!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lizzylou

Rehoused my c. Fimbriatus due to some mold in its enclosure. Geez it's cute. Wandered outside of the catch cup and decided to "hide" in plain sight. Grabbed the camera beside me, because you never know when you will ever see a fossorial species again. Wandered right in its new hole with a gentle touch from the paint brush. See you on the next rehouse beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------

